# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Burned up dreams

## Burned up

This is my first post to this forum. For info I'm a male doing some counselling and with an interest in the works of the psychoanalysts.

Still getting the hang of managing this forum so sorry about the repeated post.  Perhaps admin people can delete the rogue post "Sea lions"???? ::embarrassed:: 

Sea Lions

Walking in the dark. It was perhaps in a hotel garden or similar, as there were swimming pools and those lamps you get along pathways. I remember needing to relieve myself and my attention wandered towards the pools. I notices slow, dark creatures like huge slugs were slowly swimming in there and I remembered (how?) that these were the sea lions I saw earlier (although this wasn't part of the dream). The last thing I remember was X, a member of the teaching staff where I'm doing some studying, walking in my direction along one of the paths.

The sea lions emerged out of black shapes which I take to be inaccessible thoughts, memories or feelings. Large, slow and hard to shift but not harmful. Darkness suggests the unconscious. Paths suggest that it is accessible in/down there although the sea lions were in water which isn't so easily accessed. The tutor is someone who represents knowledge in the area of psychoanalysis and her being there suggests to me that the work I'm doing will lead me through paths in my unconscious.

----------


## Burned up

Little boy on holiday

Driving along a road perhaps in France or Cornwall or the Channel Islands.  I pointed out a familiar group of old buildings on the right that the holiday centre was behind them.  We turned right and arrived at a fairly basic building.  I remember needing the toilet and found the toilet block.  An old school friend was there too and there was a group of girls chatting by the doorway, although that didn't prevent me from using the facilities!  A little boy came in and was urinating everywhere.  He splashed me and I got angry and went after him.  He ran to the next room which was some kind of cafeteria with long tables.  His family or class or whatever were at the first table chatting and he went to cuddle them, all innocent.  I wanted to explain how bad he was but chose not to.  My last memories were the rows of empty tables in this bright and airy room, partially open to the elements.

The old buildings seem to represent my past and indeed the friend I saw there I did indeed once go on holiday with age 17.  He must represent some kind of constant companion that links my past to my present.    The little boy didn't know he was doing wrong.  He was just playing really.  But me the adult disapproved.  It's a fact that I have trouble "playing" as an adult and for various reasons repressed my playful instincts at a young age.  The cafeteria is something I'm not sure about.  A big mainly empty room with no food yet available.  A part of my life that has yet to be fulfilled?  The welcoming of people into it perhaps?

Not sure what the girls represent although I kind of recall willing them to be there.  Seems to imply my need for exposure???  And the little boy's family seems to be the nurturing of the inner playful child, which I find hard to accept.

----------


## Burned up

Child and garage

I was playing with a child my pushing cars around this toy garage.  My youngest daughter (age 12) came in to the room and watched us.  I said to her "remember when we used to do this" and she was embarassed.

I don't think there's much to this dream.  My toddler nephew is staying at the moment and was playing with the garage so I think this is just "yesterday's stuff" being replayed.  However why did I need to embarrass my daughter?  Is this another expression of my repression of the playful part of me and is it linked to embarrassment/shame?

----------


## Burned up

Lost the plot

I was to read in church and the reading was on a piece of paper.  I don't recall who was there but I was at the front and it was full.  When it came to my turn to read I realised I was unprepared and then I dropped the script.  I knew I would.  I rummaged around trying to find it, aware that attention was about to turn to me (or the lack of me).  Just as things were getting to embarassing I realised this was a dream and I could wake up.  I tried and tried but couldn't, like I was dreaming of trying.  Eventually I did wake up after a huge struggle.

There were no other solid DCs in this dream, although there was a group of people as found in a church.  Could the congregation and the building collectively represent my spiritual side and my faith?  The rest of the dream was like those "back at school and not done the work" dreams which tend to come to those motivated by achievement.  But to feel that way in a place of worship is an interesting contrast.  I definitely felt I had to perform/deliver or I would fail.  There's a lesson about faith here somewhere.  But where and what?

On a separate issue, there was a nightmarish side to this dream.  As with a nightmare, I tried to wake up.  But this time I couldn't, probably because it wasn't really a nightmare.  I was embarrassed, not scared.

----------


## Burned up

The silent parade

It was some kind of protest march comprising of "respectable" adults such as businesspeople and lawyers.  They were walking slowly along the street in complete silence.  The men all had greasepainted black and white faces (styled like Braveheart) and the women had natural faces but with very deep red shiny lipstick.  Then I noticed (almost willed, in fact) that some men had the lipstick and some women the greasepaint design.  The parade was slowly rambling past an airport or the front of a large hotel or something with a paved forecourt and shrubbery.

I then noticed that some giants had joined the procession.  they were previously camouflaged and blended into concrete pillars etc.  They weren't much taller than the people but they were very well built with large faces.  More like Arnie than a fairytale giant.  One turned to speak with me.  His teeth were rotten and his words didn't make sense.  I was a little afraid but more anxious as I didn't know how to relate to him.

This one has intrigued me for a few days.  There are images about sexuality in there which I can't ignore.  And when the characters take the make-up of the opposite stereotype it suggests to me that what I think of as male (black and white = logic) and female (red = life, passion) are in fact optional not predetermined.  I think of myself as respectable I suppose, so these characters are aspects of my self I show to the world and how constrained into stereotype these have become.  They're protesting or parading in silence.  But that is also me.  Keeping quiet and fitting in.  The hotel or airport could both represent my professional life too.  But what about the giants?  They seem out of place.  I think I'll take an optimistic outlook and suggest that these represent my potential.  Why?  Because they appeared from the shadows and have no apparent purpose but are capable of changing the meaning of the silent parade.  Perhaps I'm stronger than I think? But I can't communicate with that strong part of me?

----------


## Burned up

No way

I was walking in the Lake District (in NW England).  We (me and not sure who else) had started following a marked path.  Then there was a junction, possibly with an old railway trackbed or some kind of vehicle track, which the marked path crossed but it wasn't obvious.  We wanted to go down the track but some kind of door or barrier prevented us.  We opened the gate but felt a huge  resistance.  In some ways this was like a headwind but in others it felt more psychological.  Like we couldn't move our bodies down that track but there was no apparent force opposing us.  Some of the others continued somehow, but I didn't.

The Lake District was topical as I was talking about it with someone that day.  The marked path suggests I'm not exploring new areas of my world.  There is a metaphorical road down which I can't travel although I appear to have the capacity to do so as some of my companions managed to do this.  But where could it lead?  If as I suspect it was an old railway track then it's a journey which I could have taken years ago but can do so no longer, although some of me was able to take that route.  I always feel sad when I think of dismantled railways.  Intriguing.   :Uhm:

----------


## Burned up

Cocktail experience

I was at a cocktail bar of some sort.  It was modern-looking and dimly lit.  There was a promotion of various unusual cocktails which all seemed rather spicy and warming.  I ordered a gin and apple juice.  The woman behind the bar gave me the cocktail and asked if I wanted any mixer in it and put two bottles in front of me which looked colourless.  I saw that one was something called "Ruschian" or something like that, which Schweppes brought out as a gin mixer many years ago.  The other was something else, I don't know what, but would have made the drink taste a bit odd.  Noticing the bottle was already open and half gone, I asked if I could just pour some in.  The woman said I could.  After doing so she said it would cost me £1.50 for the mixer.  (Funny, I don't remember paying for the cocktail).  She said it very sheepishly and she wouldn't meet my eyes as if knowing that asking for money was a bit of a cheek.

The whole sequence must have lasted seconds.  I think the drinks mean pleasures and I'm trying out something exciting that I haven't tried before.  I don't drink gin and I'm not even too fond of apple juice!  The mixer dilutes the "pleasure" but it comes at a cost.  But why £1.50?  What is the significance of that number to me?

----------


## Burned up

[Recurring theme of being in a new house]

Moved to a new house.  Smaller than my current house and on a housing estate rather than a main road.  Not a specially new house and the rooms were small.  Patio doors led to the garden which was a kind of corner plot with island flower beds and no fence.  I wandered around trying to find the sunniest spot to sit down.  One spot seemed good and was well screened by trees from neighbours' views.  The road outside had no cars and was featureless - just grey.  It fed off another road which in turn led to a busier trunk route of some sort.  For some reason I thought I was in Notts/Leics.  (East-central England).

I always start by assuming a house represents my whole self.  A smaller house sounds like I'm somehow constricting myself.  The garden represents leisure to me as well as exposure.  The roads are opportunities.  I felt rather isolated and quiet in the dream.  Not happy and perhaps a little anxious.  Am I moving or have I moved towards this state recently?

----------


## Burned up

New member

I chair a group connected to my church.  Anyway, in this group meeting as is the way in dreams, was an eclectic mix of people.  One I didn't really recognise although I felt a bit useless as if I should.  I noticed his initials were MJB and he was about 30 with short curly ginger hair.  Then I saw someone I trained with who knows things about people and she referred to him as Michael.  Then I remembered he was Michael Bell or Ball or something.

No idea about this dream at all.

----------


## Burned up

Where's my car?  Where's my bike?

I was discussing with my wife whether to drive or take the train down south.  [previous day's processing].  But we'd left the car in a car park somewhere, perhaps a long time ago.  It occurred to me that I had two cars and one motor bike left around somewhere.

Next we were walking along Lothian Road [note - I often dream of this road] and someone with us (who?) suggested taking a look in this back yard where the students hang out.  Sure enough scratched on the walls of the buildings were the reg numbers of cars which had been found.  I didn't recognise any of them.  Then I saw a pile of bags on the wall.  (Must have been on a shelf of some sort).  The bags contained cars which had been dismantled or were in kit form of some type and I saw the reg number of the first car I had.  I was confused but pleased to see it and looked forward perhaps anxiously to putting it back together again.

But what I really wanted to find was my new motor bike which I bought a long time ago and had only used a couple of times.  [previous day's processing - colleague has just bought a new bike].  It was a crimson and silver bike and although I didn't feel especially attached to it, I felt I ought to have it.

Dream dictionaries can sometimes be helpful.  Cars can represent independence and ambition.  That I've lost cars seems to mean I've lost independence.  But I'm also trying to find my lost cars (and bike).  I find myself in tis street which I associate with temporariness.  Shops come and go and I dream a lot about it.  So perhaps this is just a temporary phase I'm in?  Numbers scratched on walls is interesting.  Walls tend to mean barriers but here I think it's more about enclosure, being in a yard.  "The writing on the wall" tends to imply fate so perhaps I'm looking for certainty?  That would fit with my wanting back my independence and control.  When I find my car it wasn't the one I was looking for.  It was an older one and it was in pieces.  I have some work to do to get back into control and even then it's a control I used to have.  What I actually think I want is a new motorbike - new ambitions and independence but that seems rather cold compared to the warmth being in my first car again.

----------


## Burned up

Hello again, my soul friend

I was at an outdoor tennis centre above the city one evening sitting in the sloping spectators area.  I was listening to a talk being given by a person involved with rugby [topical - the rugby world cup is on].  He got angry in his talk and criticised fans of one sport jeering other sports (presumably meaning tennis and rugby) and how rugby should be supported by all as Murrayfield (national stadium) sees only 6 weeks of action each year.  I could see the stadium in the city below.

the next bit seems a bit disjointed but tenuously links to the previous...

I then went to visit someone I had recently met.  She was young and was living in a shack of some kind, sleeping rough.  We were still high above the city overlooking the rugby stadium.  There was space for two - two mattresses on the floor.  It was already late evening and when I arrived my wife was already there and was just leaving.  The girl was in bed and said she didn't want me to stay too long as she needed some sleep.  We chatted.  She said she'd had a child 2 years ago [presumably given up] and had she told me this before?  I said "no" but wondered if I'd forgotten and she had.  I then said "yes, I think you have told me that".  Ready now to leave, I asked if I could kiss her goodnight.  She said "yes" so I went over to her and kissed her, near but not on the lips.  I made to leave but at this point I was waking from my dream and became aware I was in my own bed.  Last thing I recall was trying to find my clothes before really waking up.

Notes - the woman/girl was young but difficult to age.  Possibly late teens or early 20s.  She had short fair hair and was medium to small build with a gentle baby-like face which as the same time seemed to have seen more of life than her years would suggest.

From time to time I meet a young female stranger in my dreams.  A different stranger every time but the same general theme.  Kind-looking, experienced, accepting and living a very basic existence.  I have assumed in the past that she is my "anima" (a man's feminine "soul", according to Jung, whose manifestation in dreams indicates its state).  As she seems reasonably healthy I take heart that my soul is in good health although her vagrant existence is something I have yet to understand.  She's never told me she's tired before and again I wonder what this means.  Neither has she met my wife before!  She seems to be happy with her "life" however.

The rugby and tennis stadia could have personal meanings.  My wife and children play tennis and indeed my wife appears in the next scene.  The speaker is angry about unnecessary conflict between rugby (what I watch on TV) and tennis (what they do) and the stadia suggest places to view rather than participate.  (I saw no-one actually playing the two sports in the dream.)  When the scene moved to the shack I could still see the rugby stadium below.  I was in the "tennis part of town" and my wife was talking to my soul.  My outside female was talking to my inside one.  Why?

----------


## Burned up

Panned

I was in some kind of educational centre or field centre near the sea.  I was possibly with people I know but they don't feature.  Elsewhere in the building was a class of schoolchildren.  I went to the bathroom andnoticed that the door wouldn't lock so I found a stool or chair or something (the room was big) and placed it against the door.  I wasn't bothered about the door being unlocked (this is usual in my dreams) but I didn't want the children to see me doing my biz for some reason.

I saw some slugs in the toilet pan.  These then became eel-like fish, 3 or 4 of them.  The pan now became very large and I noticed there was also a child's fishing net and some clothes down there too.  Whilst I was happy to flush away the fish I didn't want to flush away the child's belongings so set about hooking them out with something.  Apart from an image of me walking on the sand in the sunshine, that's all I recall.

Presumably I'm tapping into some childhood memories here but nothing seems to ring any bells.  I'm trying to hide from children and I want to rescue their belongings.  Something prescious about childhood?  But what about the fish and the toilet?

----------


## Burned up

A quick name change

Probably the quickest dream I've had lately, during a snooze before getting out of bed.  I dreamed I changed my name to "Toby A Pilgrim".

Difficult to think there's anything other than previous day's processing here.  I was thinking about internet names and also about pilgrimages.  Also it sounds like I'm trying to impress people by being amusing!!!

----------


## Burned up

Treatment at strange hospital

I was visiting my osteo in new premises.  Both my osteo and her dead husband were there, who used to treat me.  I didn't know what to say to him so I acted as if seeing him was quite normal.  I started stripping down but then realised that the room I was going into was already occupied.  The husband went into another room and I saw no more of him in this dream.  I then needed the toilet and started to look for it.  My osteo said it was "under the stairs".  I only had my underwear on and the corridor where the osteo rooms were led into a hospital foyer.  I saw no stairs but I did see a sign saying "toilets first floor" pointing to a lift.  I went into the lift and it went up a long way - far more than one floor before seeming to rise over onto the roof on traintracks.  At this point it slowed as it approached a star-shaped junction where other such lifts were also approaching.  It stopped before the junction and I walked over the various tracks just as another "lift" arrived and found a door leading back into the building.  I never did find the toilets, as I then woke up.

I often dream of toilets although in this dream I don't actually see one.  My osteo(s) know me well, almost intimately given the nature of the work.  To me now reading this again I wonder if I'm visiting my attention-giving self given that I'm generally attention-wanting.  But I don't get round to receiving that attention.  Perhaps I'm not giving myself enough attention???  The hospital also suggests a place to look after myself.  But the lift takes me away from all that.  It takes me above the hospital to a futuristic rooftop experience.  Or perhaps the main point of the lift is to take me towards consciousness and links to the feeling of waking up.  I never really leave the hospital, though.  I'm next to it, in its foyer, in the lift on its roof but never actually being treated for anything.  Sounds like I'm avoiding something.  Or perhaps I don't have an "internal hospital".  Again, it sounds like I'm avoiding caring or unable to care for myself.

----------


## The Cusp

> I saw some slugs in the toilet pan.  These then became eel-like fish, 3 or 4 of them.



I was going to suggest you see a doctor about that, but then I saw this...





> Treatment at strange hospital



Hope that takes care of your slug problem. ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> A quick name change
> 
> Probably the quickest dream I've had lately, during a snooze before getting out of bed. I dreamed I changed my name to "Toby A Pilgrim".



A thought dream; I have those a lot.   Sometimes they seem to last for a long time, thinking about the same little thing over and over.

I like your anlysis.  Very insightful, I think.  It gave me some ideas about my own dreams.  Maybe they do mean something after all, and aren't just random things happening until I get lucid and can control them! :smiley:   Were you lucid in the one where you changed the face paint of the men and women?

----------


## Burned up

> A thought dream; I have those a lot.   Sometimes they seem to last for a long time, thinking about the same little thing over and over.
> 
> I like your anlysis.  Very insightful, I think.  It gave me some ideas about my own dreams.  Maybe they do mean something after all, and aren't just random things happening until I get lucid and can control them!  Were you lucid in the one where you changed the face paint of the men and women?



Hello Moonbeam.  Well observed.  There must have been a degree of lucidity there although I don't really go looking for it and I certainly don't try for lucidity.    But I certainly felt that I intervened  :Poke: , yes.

Bu

----------


## Burned up

Underground overground (Wombling free?)

I first recall being on an underground train in London, perhaps going to a business meeting.  Must have been the Metropolitan line as its colour on the map etc was purple.  I also thought I was somewhere near Baker Street, which is a nice old underground station although the train didn't go through there but was off on another branch.  So anyway, the train passes through a disused station where I could see the platforms in the near-darkness and then stops at a station called Newby Park.  [I presume this is a fictitious name].  At this point I said to my traveling companion that we've gone too far and have to get another train back the way.  So we get off at Newby Park and go upstairs to street level.  One side of the street was old and upmarket and completely residential whilst the other side was parkland or common land (like Wimbledon) or possibly a golf course.  I could see a hill beyond which I thought was Hampsted Hill in London.  I said to my companion that I'd driven past here before.  We needed to get down to the other side of the the station to get the train and I showed my companion a passage I'd noticed through the station a street beyond.  That was my last memory of the dream.

I often dream of trains or other rail-based vehicles.  This was a journey in the darkness, below ground.  I wasn't alone but do not recall my companion's identity.  I branched off the line to Baker Street, which is a busy place and instead went first to a disused platform then to a station away from where I intended.  The closed station sounds like a memory that's been lost and is no longer useful somehow.  "Newby Park" is a curious name to make up.  The name suggests somewhere nice (which it was) and somewhere, well, new (in my experience).  So I've journeyed to somewhere new and unintended in my dream and have risen to consciousness in that place.  It was only vaguely familiar (it actually looked more like a village I know called Elie but that's nowhere near London).  

I can't help but wonder about the nature of my companion.  He was male and probably my age.  Was he basically me?  The "observing me" was a know-it-all who went wrong.  The "companion me" was happy to let the "observing me" run the show.  It felt good to have him around.  Like I'm not alone on this unexpected journey.

The purple line will have some relevance too.  This particular line in London runs parallel to other lines in the centre but then branches out to nearby towns.  I was at the start of the branch.  It was like I didn't want to go any further as it was unknown territory out there.  But it was exciting not to be on the main section along by Baker Street too.  I think this dream is about self-discovery.  About coming away from the busy metropolis that is my unconscious and taking one stop along the line of somewhere unexplored.  The light and openness of the street contrasted well with the dark closed feeling of being on the train.  And it's like I woke up knowing a little more about myself as a result.

----------


## Burned up

Train jumping

I was on a train with some friends.  It was a small train - just one or two coaches and we were getting off at the third stop.  When we got there it was dark.  I opened the door at the back of the train but there was no platform.  On the other side, parallel to our train, there was an empty carriage i.e. no seats.  I jumped across to it, getting in at the back, and the others followed.  Someone was already in the "empty" carriage but we went past him and out of a door onto a platform.

Another of many train dreams.  Something always goes wrong.  Sometimes I miss the train or I get off at the wrong stop or... or I open the door and there's no platform.  Here I have to jump to another train just to get off my one.

The small train going to the third stop could be implying anything about "three".  I've had three years of training for example, especially so if there's wordplay going on.  And now I'm getting off and passing through one more carriage (indeed I have signed up for a year more) before getting off at the other end.

I don't know the relevance of the person (an older man, I think, possibly a tramp) in the carriage.  I didn't want to engage with him and was possibly a bit apprehensive about the possibility.

----------


## Moonbeam

I was doing a little reading yesterday; I guess the Jungian idea is that all DC's are aspects of yourself?  Is that how you try to interpret it?

Why don't you try for lucidity?

----------


## Burned up

> I was doing a little reading yesterday; I guess the Jungian idea is that all DC's are aspects of yourself?  Is that how you try to interpret it?



Yes, that's exactly how I do it.  When I see someone I know in my dreams I don't take it that the dream is about them.  It's actually about an aspect of me that is being manifested as that person in the dream.  Sometimes there are general guidelines e.g. that parents represent authority, values etc.  But ultimately the meanings are personal, which can make interpretation of others' dreams a complex game.

Even inanimate objects are aspects of yourself.  When I dream of a train or a house (two things I often dream of) what are these to me?  Darkness seems to mean the deep unconscious, for example, as does depth.





> Why don't you try for lucidity?



Why not indeed?  I suppose I have a lot going on in my life just now that to take on another personal development project would mean my not taking it seriously enough.  When I get round to it I'll give it a try.

Bu

----------


## Moonbeam

> Even inanimate objects are aspects of yourself. When I dream of a train or a house (two things I often dream of) what are these to me? Darkness seems to mean the deep unconscious, for example, as does depth.



I can totally see how you have to do the interpretaton yourself.  It is very interesting to see how you do yours.





> Why not indeed? I suppose I have a lot going on in my life just now that to take on another personal development project would mean my not taking it seriously enough. When I get round to it I'll give it a try.
> Bu



Yes, you should.  Just keep it in the back of your mind; someone as in tune to their dreams and with so many already recognized dream signs as you shouldn't have any trouble, I wouldn't think.

----------


## Burned up

A night of random stuff

An odd night of snippets of dreams as I woke a few times, commiting each to memory rather unsuccessfully.  The bizarre mix was:

- a dream featuring Microsoft Word
- a dream where I remembered just the words "socialist museum" and an image of giving a bundle of garden fleece to someone
- a dream image of two people: a black man and his young daughter
- another dream of two people: two young comedians walking along the street (no, this  isn't the start of a joke) one of whom was called Billy something and I had the idea of Billy Bragg the singer in my mind and the other was a similar type as found in the Edinburgh festival.  I recall trying to talk to them as they passed and they were making smart comments to me.

I'm not even going to start to interpret this bag of nonsense.  I have no emotions I can recall nor can I say any dream affected me today in the way a memorable dream does.

----------


## Burned up

Mud on road

I was in a villa in Portugal I once stayed in.  Very upmarket (I was a guest!!!) and known to be favoured by millionaires.  Anyway the 1970s band Mud were also there and the lead singer Les Gray was cooking.  I discovered something about him.  Perhaps he was vegetarian?  Or an artist?  Also the band were still together.

Good one this.  If my memory serves well we're talking about 1973/4 here.  I would have been 10/11 years old.  I was very interested in vegetarianism at the time and indeed was vegetarian for much of the next 10 years.  The presence of the villa was interesting.  It represents opulence to me and presumably an area of my unconscious which is fanciful and perhaps pretentious.  I can't think any more of this.  Perhaps I'll post in the interpretation forum...

----------


## Jeff777

wow

----------


## Burned up

Do it right, you lot!

I was in charge of a large group of teenagers.  For some reason I thought it would be a good idea to form a "community meeting" which anyone who has done counsellor training may recognise.  It essentially means sitting in a circle and ... well ... coping with no agenda.  But this lot just kept on talking to each other.  I got really annoyed that they weren't "doing it right" and weren't keeping to the rules.

Definitely some prev day processing here as I was thinking about counsellor training and some research I'm about to do.  The teens sound like my own adolescent ignorance in its many forms which presumably still exists today.  My observing self (that I have in my waking life) is the angry self in the dream.  It is angry because it can't control.  And basically that's how I feel so often - all these thoughts from the past flashing through me with no quiet time to settle and come to mutual understanding.  Psychoanalytic theory is based on this - that our psyche is in lots of bits all of which are in conflict with each other.

----------


## Burned up

Keeping it clean

I was in the countryside.  First walking, then in the car.  I think my mother was there too.  On one side was a field and on the other was thick bracken and brambles etc.  There was no road but it was just possible to drive along the track, vaguely uphill.  Some muddy paths had been made through the bracken.  I said something about homosexuality at the time, which I phrased as "this is where ... it ... happened", meaning casual or even abusive gay sex in the cover of the bracken.  Then I added "not to me, though" as if in denial.

Again some pdp here as I saw John Peel's biog the previous night in which I remember reading about gay rape.  

I'm traveling vaguely uphill so I assume I'm moving out of deep unconscious areas.  One side of the path is open fields the other is a dark thicket.  In the dark thicket is an area of unconscious which I find exciting (I like exploring places like this) but also dirty, evidenced by the muddy paths.  The presence of my mother is a contrast to the goings on in the thicket - she represents what is "right" in life.  (Or so she says!!!).  My observing self wouldn't admit to having a part of me that's "dirty".  But the fact that I've dreamed it suggests that I can go down that path if I so choose and perhaps in some way have done already.  (Although I have no gay sex experiences, other things may have been repressed earlier in life which would have courted disapproval by mother).

----------


## Burned up

Don't take the job

Went for a new job in Cumbernauld (a new town near where I live and where I once did some training).  Interview was with a younger man and I did well.  Something about making games I think.  I recall waiting for the verdict outside the boss' room.  Then I recall thinking "Why do I want this job?  I have a good job already."  I then drove along the road to see where I was, recognising some of the many roads that go through that town.

I often dream of new jobs.  And new jobs always seem to be lower pay than that one I already have.  I have a feeling that I have to take these jobs or that I've got carried away without thinking why I'm doing it.  I'm not too sure what these dreams are about although they do suggest that my job is important to me and my relative success is down to my anxiety about ending up doing the jobs I dream about.  On the other hand, I think these dreams work at a deeper level and that the concept of a job has unconscious meaning and that's the bit I haven't yet decoded.

Everything about the job is wrong.  The town (I hate the place), the younger boss, the pay, the car journey.  All wrong and conflicting with my values.

----------


## Burned up

Celebrating with Mum

Was at parents' house.  There were place settings everywhere - the kitchen, the lounge and two even half way up the stairs.  (Oddly not in the dining room though).  The cutlery was silver and the place mats blue.  People were sitting in these high stools which I found hard to get on and off.  I asked what the event was and she said "me".  Her birthday, I presume [on 17 October].  I managed to get onto a stool and wobbled it into place as it were.

First some pdp - I'd just celebrated father-in-law's birthday and my wife and I sat separately at a table for two as there were too many of us for one table.  Also this was 2 days before my mothers birthday.

More personal stuff:  place mats have a special significance for me as I used to refuse to put them away as a kind of teenage rebellion against mother trying to tell me it was my job.

The blue and silver colour scheme must have some relevance but I don't know what.  It looked striking and very inviting.  The stools also.  As a boy we did indeed have stools rather than chairs but they were nothing like these which were modern wine-bar types.

I have a feeling of many people (all me) coming together but I'm feeling awkward about it.  The specific symbolism is beyond my comprehension.

----------


## Moonbeam

> A night of random stuff
> 
> I'm not even going to start to interpret this bag of nonsense. I have no emotions I can recall nor can I say any dream affected me today in the way a memorable dream does.



Oh you do have those too... :wink2:  Welcome to my world!





> wow



Yea that's what I say.  I wonder if we can hire him to do ours? ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> Oh you do have those too... Welcome to my world!



Thanks.  It feels good here  :smiley: 





> Yea that's what I say.  I wonder if we can hire him to do ours?



Thanks for the vote of confidence guys.  'tho it made me blush!
 :Oops:

----------


## ElectricWojo

SEA LIONS

I really hate when I have dreams related to water. I think I have some fear of the unknown, not knowing what is below the surface, etc. 

Especially when there are creatures in the water.

----------


## Burned up

> SEA LIONS
> 
> I really hate when I have dreams related to water. I think I have some fear of the unknown, not knowing what is below the surface, etc. 
> 
> Especially when there are creatures in the water.



I guess that's what water means in your dreams - as it does in mine too.  Only when the creatures come out of the water can we interact with them.

Bu

----------


## Burned up

Back to school and singing

An adult training week seemingly in a children's school.  One exercise meant 4 of us sitting on chairs in a line whilst others wandered around the room.  One person seemed to think he was above simply taking part and started pushing my chair around the room.  He seemed to want this room for his own group to meet.  I felt a bit silly (well, embarrassed and angry really) although I told him I was enjoying it.

Next, we were in a playground.  There was a wide terrace of steps leading upwards but otherwise nothing much there.  I was on the steps at first but went down again, when it seemed that the activity we were about to have wasn't going to happen.  Elsewhere in the playground was a wide wobbly bridge and I enjoyed standing on it making it wobble.  Some schoolchildren joined us and wandered up the stepped terracing as if they were about to rehearse for a show.  I was up at the top with them but felt pushed into the corner.  I was warned I'd be assaulted bu someone so went back down to the playground.  I saw that my fellow trainees and the schoolchildren were now mixed and those on the terracing were singing a finale "...these are the voices we want to hear." to a tune that sounded remarkably like a Coldplay single.  I gingerly joined in as did someone else near me but I couldn't reach my fellow trainees as I wanted so I stood with the children on the lower steps.  I saw one of my daughter's friends, Z, there.

Some background.  I have done and am now continuing doing some training.  Also, the Coldplay link perhaps harks back to a song my eldest was playing which was a Christian song to a Snow Patrol tune.  [in my mind, Snow Patrol are a poor person's Coldplay].

The first part of the dream is interesting.  I'm being pushed around and am angry inside but hiding it outwardly by turning into fun.  This is how I cope anyway so it's interesting to see this in a dream.  The "pusher" was some kind of shadow character of mine [maybe even Jung's "shadow" archetype] who is prepared to act out their anger rather than simply tolerating the situation.  I clearly have it in me to be both pusher and pushed.  The number 4 appears again here (a recurring theme for me).  I can think of many examples of "4" in my life, notably the age difference between myself and my sister.  (Important to me when young).  The school setting reinforces this hypothesis.  And yes, I did feel "pushed out" when she was born.

The second part is outside.  I'm mixing with contemporaries and with children.  And we all end up singing together following some uncertainty.  When I try and rise up the steps, I meet with problems.  From the bottom everything is fine.  The problems exist in higher consciousness - i.e. closer to awareness.  Again I'm pushed around.  At the bottom, towards my unconscious (but not inaccessibly so as it was daylight) I also came across a wobbly bridge.  Raised a little above the ground was just enough uncertainly to be fun.

I love the idea of my child selves and adult selves singing "these are the voices we want to hear".  Like they all enjoy being heard and whatever problems may arise in other dreams, there is huge hope and strength in the harmony.  ::rainbow::

----------


## Burned up

Addendum to "Back to school and singing"

This was one dream I wrote down last week whilst away and had completely forgotten until I re-read it.  Having now committed it to the DJ and analysed it I'm left feeling very fragile and hurt.  Sometimes childhood hurt arises for me in the most unusual places.  I never really learned to "play" as a child - always too purposeful.  I am tearful when I see children playing nicely (angry when it's destructive) as I'm aware that it's something I've missed all my life.  Dreams like this show me that all is not lost.

Bu

----------


## Burned up

Something lurking under the table?

I was walking in parkland around an old house which was used as some kind of park cenrte or residential centre.  Next I was inside in a small kitchen with a table which looked like the kitchen table form my childhood.  There were other characters there.  Mainly other adults but also a child and a dog.  Next think I knew the other characters became an abstract design on a picture.  It looked like an embroidery but was really made from lots of small shapes on a white background.  They/it seemed to be asking me something.  Last thing I remember was pushing the table over and being on the damp floor.  I panicked and shouted and woke up.

The setting was lush so I assume we're talking somewhere fertile and well nourished.  Wandering the parkland leads me to think that I'm accessing an area rich in memories but perhaps also hiding some in the thickness of the vegetation.  The house seemed impregnable from the outside and I don't even recall going inside it.  I was taken to the centre of this piece of dreamworld to see something I wouldn't normally see.

The kitchen table is the only prop.  This table I recall my parents buying when I was around 7 years old.  It was yellow formica.  It also seemed very large as if I'm looking at it as a child would - perhaps a 7 year old or maybe a little older.  The other characters I don't recall seeing, although the picture I recall vividly.  It was made of lots of different coloured shapes (like Matisse) and seemed to have some kind of power to engage me.  The word "fragmented" comes to mind here.  Finally being on the floor and panicking leaves me thinking I'm afraid of something relating back to my mid-childhood.  Fear of being found out.  Fear of giving up secrets or having something taken from me.  That's how it felt.

I can't access any more of this stuff as I write.  But it's playing on my mind big-time.  I am aware that age 7 was a pivotal time for me.  All sorts of personal history seems to trace back to that age.

----------


## Burned up

Couldn't fail to notice...

I was lying on my back.  There were a few or us chatting and the only person I really remember was a woman at work who I've known for 20 years or so.  I realised that there was a gap between my t-shirt and jeans, which isn't itself particularly unusual.  The disconcerting part was what was showing in the gap, which was my full sexual glory, as it were.  I didn't dare move in case I drew attention to my exposure.  And then I thought that she must have seen me anyway and was not saying anything.

It's interesting that the DC here was someone with whom I feel generally comfortable.  In RL I change my clothes in the office from suit to sports gear without leaving my desk and it doesn't bother me if she's around, although I'm not naked - just in my underwear.  So this is a dream about revealing secrets perhaps?  Sexual secrets that I possibly don't even admit to myself but at the same time know that a friendly part of me which could be embarrassed simply isn't.

----------


## Burned up

Ski season starts early

This dream was more of a snooze first thing this morning and probably only lasted a few seconds.

I was with someone I saw yesterday (pdp) and it was dark in a remote glen in Scotland.  (But it could have been Austria!!!).  There was thick snow on the ground and people were skiing on the other side of the road.  I couldn't see any ski lifts or tows and the next thing  recall was climbing up this sheer escarpment onto a plateau above the road.  It was light when I got there and the snow was much thinner.  It had melted on the hillsides above me.  Over the road the snow was still thick and it was still dark.  It looked like people were preparing the slopes to open the for skiing.  Then as I looked at the blue sky and green hillsides I woke up.

First the easy bit.  Climbing from darkness to light was a waking experience as I rose from deep unconscious to consciousness.

I often dream of snow and skiing but I'm not sure what it represents for me.  Snow thickness is probably like water depth, obscuring whatever is below it.  The thick snow at road level contrasts with the thin snow higher up and the visible grass growing underneath.  Skiing is a leisure activity which for me in expensive and perhaps a little risky.  Perhaps it represents my need and fear for excitement.  In this dream I didn't actually ski (I rarely do in dreams) so I wonder if there's something about my holding back from risk and excitement - which in RL is certainly true.

----------


## Burned up

Work to be done and old computers

I was with my young son apparently at a nearby university although it was a large dark room that looked more like a cinema.  Between lectures we went to the computer facility.  It was down a ramp to a dimly lit room below, long like a wide passage with computers along one side.  He put some kind of a chip in the end computer and it took a while to boot.  When I looked it was an old-looking piece of equipment not like a computer but more like some piece of test equipment or military gear.  I suggested we move to another desk and as we did a member of staff said over the speaker then the facility will close as lectures are about to start.  I realised it was 1.5 hours before lectures as did a couple of others so the person granted a longer time there.  But most people had obediently gone by now.

Anyway the next computer wasn't much more modern than the first.  It's display was one line of old LED-type characters like a wide calculator readout.  My son put his chip in this one and started the log-in process.

My thoughts then turned to what I was doing there.  I felt that I spent too much time socialising and not doing my work.  I wondered why it was I couldn't simply just go to somewhere like this room and get some work done.  I recall thinking I had lots to do but hadn't written it down.  My second daughter now appeared in the dream wearing a white jumper (which I know she owns).  She hadn't written the work down either but had made enough messy jottings to know what she had to do.

We never did finish logging in before I woke up.

The feeling of not getting work done echoes the many dreams I get about being back at school and being totally unprepared for exams etc.  It's apparently normal for achievers like me to dream this stuff and probably represents the fear we have of not achieving.

The dark cinema-like building will be deep in the unconscious (dark) and the sense of space - cavernous - suggests an empty part of me that I would expect to be filled with people.  Maybe one day I'll find out more about this place.

The computer room was lower still but was lighter.  I'm deeper into my unconscious but nevertheless it is clearer here.

The computers are interesting.  This is an emotion-free zone and interestingly it is old computers here.  My son (a computer addict) represents that part of me that wants to get logged in to the emotion-free zone.  He is 8 and I suspect the equipment I saw must have been from that era (early 70s).  I have already learned that I distanced myself from emotions at the age of 7 or so, preferring science and technology to provide answers.  Interesting that he had a modern chip with him as a kind of passkey.  Not sure what that was about.

My daughter is actually very organised although it appears to be a haphazard type of organisation.  I struggled through school in that sense, making sure I was never far away from someone who knew what they were doing in terms of deadlines, procedures etc.  Her presence is a challenge to me that I need to get organised now.  My diary barely hangs together and this has been on my mind for a while.

The 1.5 hours intrigues me.  I don't know why this number is important to me but it must have some significance.  One and a half what?

----------


## Burned up

Down in the sand

I was in a sandy trench dug across some front gardens.  There may have been a pipe running through it but I wasn't sure.  I don't recall the point of the trench at all really.  Anyhow, one section was a little lower and was more like a tunnel.  It was a large space - box shaped - about 5m long and 2m high and wide.  I was wondering whether to go down there.  I knew there was a risk of the sand collapsing on me and my being trapped.  Then I wondered if I took a hosepipe with me I'd make sure I had enough air to keep breathing if there was a collapse.

Sand shifts.  It is unstable and this part of my unconscious is not firm ground as it were.  It was light and I was near the surface so not too deep into unawares.  The feeling of being in a place with a small risk of collapse is stimulating rather than scary.  That's how it felt.  Low risk.  And that's how my life is just now.  Not on firm ground but subject to change.  My reluctance to get deeper into the sand without "a strategy" for survival sounds like good practical wisdom to me.  A lifeline, as it were.  I don't want to go somewhere uncertain without a lifeline.  That's exactly the way I think in RL.

The location of the trench is more complex.  It's in front of houses.  1930s houses I think they were [friends have just bought one of these].  I am not in the house where it is safe but in the garden where it is more exposed.  But the feeling was more one of inconvenience - people presumably don't want this trench across their garden.  I was being a nuisance to them and was not on firm ground.  Yes, I feel like that a lot!

As an aside the very first nightmare I recall as an infant was being buried by sand being blown across a beach or a desert.  Sand has probably always represented potential danger to me.

----------


## Burned up

Childhood friendship

I was age 7 again, although very much with adult awareness.  I was sitting on a sofa with a girl I knew from childhood, who I shall call ES.  She lived over the road.  She was wearing a green jumper.  I had my legs stretched out and was touching her back with my feet.  I stroked her back with my hands but she pushed me away.  Then I stretched my legs out and she leaned back against them.  I enjoyed the simple pleasure of childhood touch.  It was then time for tea - must have heard my mother calling.  I held her hands, kind of both hands with her behind me, and we ran into the kitchen.  I seemed to be aware at this point that I was both adult and child, because I wanted the childhood experience of having tea and the table barely reaching my chin.  It was fun the two of us sitting together like excited children looking over the seemingly high table again.

I felt really excited to see ES again.  I hadn't seen her since I was about 8 and we'd drifted apart by then anyway after I moved to a different part of the village.  The loving feeling stayed with me all day and I tried to think how to find out what she's doing now.

It was the simple childhood pleasure that I connected to.  The non-sexual (or pre-sexual) feelings of fun and touch.  As I believe everything in the dream is a part of me (and everyone) then I am challenged to think what part of me she represents.  My playful self comes to mind.  Certainly I was able to experience fun and play like I don't in RL.  She wasn't entirely happy with my touching her as my first attempt was resisted.  But when I left it to her initiative it worked fine.

Frankly I feel too overcome with emotion and a yearning for lost innocent love to be too bothered about the technical meanings of this dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

Still reading... :OK Bye now:

----------


## Menthol

I love the *Childhood Friendship* dream.

----------


## Burned up

Thanks Moonbeam - means a lot to me.  Really!  I started looking at your rather more established DJ and intend to give it quality time when ...ummm .... I have some to give.

----------


## Burned up

> I love the *Childhood Friendship* dream.



Thanks for the feedback Menthol.  It was a very powerful one for me, just before I started on this forum.  It is especially hard to convey just how deprived I feel (as an adult) of the pleasures of being a child.  Even more difficult to understand why I wanted to "grow up", effectively rejecting a very special side side of me (which will doubtless appear in the DJ when I dig deep enough into the archive of scrappy A4 paper).

Bu

----------


## Burned up

Harmony and living in bathrooms

I walked into a public bathroom and saw both men and women in there, chatting.  They seemed to be people from a course I'm doing although I don't know why I thought that.  I looked around for a cubicle but only found portable toilets - as used for camping etc - among what looked liked small partitioned living areas.  One room was laid out as if for a nativity scene and I couldn't bring myself to use the toilet there.  I wandered around but gave up after a while.  Someone from the group of people was rallying the mob, some kind of complaint about changing the timetable.  He asked what we all thought and I piped up sarcastically "well they shouldn't consult us about it".  I walked out in search of another bathroom.

I wandered into the adjoining faculty, which was called "Harmony".  It looked more modern - perhaps 1960s or 1970s rather than the clumpy stone and plaster structure I was coming out of.  It was white with abstract designs around the place and a large entrance area.  I saw a sign to the toilets so followed it.  I went in the door and had the impression it was about to close.  The time was 7.30 - there must have been a clock on the wall or something.  A janitor chap was in a room on the left and I went through an open space on the right.  This led to a room which looked like a living quarters of some sort.  Most of one large cubicle off of it was occupied by a log structure, which I climbed onto more out of curiosity than anything.  It was like one of those large sofa-like swings that people sometimes have in their gardens and it took up the whole room.  There was not toilet and I woke up never having found one.

Echoes of a dream I posted a few days ago, where I was looking for a bathroom in a hospital which was also based around a large white entrance room and with a sign to the toilets.

The time on the clock jumped out at me.  That number again.  Does this go back to when I was age 7 and a half?

Looking for a toilet and only finding people and living space.  This is becoming such a repeated theme the interpretation must surely be staring me in the face.

The "faculty of harmony" sounds a wonderful place to find myself!  If you were to ask what Harmony means to me I'd probably say " a girl from the future" as it's the name of a character at a local visitor attraction.  She brings a message of peace - that kind of thing.

I did move house at around that age (not sure exactly when) from a old to a new house.  Not sure if that's relevant.  Don't think I found Harmony though.  Although they weren't bad days I suppose.

From the dreammoods dream dictionary:_
Toilet
To see a toilet in your dream, symbolizes a release of emotions or getting rid of something in your life that is useless._

But therein lies the problem.  I'm NOT seeing a toilet.  I'm looking for one, though.  To follow the theme, I'm looking for a release of emotions or I'm looking to get rid of something useless.  And I'm 7 and a half years old and I'm finding just living space, people, log structures and ...uh .... a nativity scene.  I don't know how good a timekeeper my unconscious is, but at exactly 7 and a half years old it would have been 3 December 1970.  A nativity scene wouldn't look out of place.  And there was a swing in the garden.  And a log structure which my father made.  But I could be barking up totally the wrong tree here.

The plot thickens...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks Moonbeam - means a lot to me. Really! I started looking at your rather more established DJ and intend to give it quality time when ...ummm .... I have some to give.



Oh it's not nearly as interesting as yours; the analyses are what does it.   I realize one can really only do one's own.  It's neat to see how you do it.

----------


## Burned up

> Oh it's not nearly as interesting as yours; the analyses are what does it.   I realize one can really only do one's own.  It's neat to see how you do it.



The flip side is that I think I'm slowly going insane.  ::banana::

----------


## Burned up

Sleeping family and fences blown down

This dream initially featured daughter #2 although the content has faded.
Next I recall arriving at the house I grew up in when I was a teenager.  Something was going on at the door, but again that part has faded.  Walking further into the house I could see the dining room.  Three people were in there, asleep upright on the dining chairs.  One was a child, possibly daughter #2, another was someone of adult/parent age which could have been me and another was my nana (maternal grandmother).  The generations seemed to have been crossed somewhere as the montage was definitely 3 generations not 4 as the genealogy suggests.
I'm next upstairs in my old bedroom.  I look out of the window to the back garden and see that the fences have all blown down creating one continuous scene of devastation across neighbouring gardens.
And that was about it.

Just imagining the montage of three people sleeping like that has me wondering why I'm missing something.  Perhaps (as one DD has it) sleep means I'm totally missing something anyway!  The location is presumably important.  I'm back at the house I lived in between the ages of 10 and 18.  I don't see my parents, just other people in my family tree asleep in the dining room.  Daughter #2 is 14, if that is relevant - i.e. the age midway when I was living there.  A room for coming together.  I'm going to need help on this I think.

The second part seems superficially easier to understand.  I go upstairs to a place that is closer to consciousness.  To my bedroom.  My space.  I look outside and "my" garden has had its boundaries removed.  Like I'm secure in my space but outside is not so secure.  But this is all in me and it is my barriers that are going down.  Not so much a need for privacy but a bid for freedom.  I felt a little concerned but certainly not scared.

----------


## Burned up

Too ill to dream

I spent most of yesterday in bed with a bug.  I snoozed dozens of times but don't recall dreaming.  Overnight my fever finally burst out and I woke up in a sweat.  Still no dreams.  When I awoke this morning still nothing.  Either I was in deep sleep throughout or there's something about my state that meant no dream recall.  I was on the verge of hallucinating at one point the previous day about having an elder sister that died.  Probably something dream-like in that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The flip side is that I think I'm slowly going insane.



 ::lol::  Yea me too; so I'm told.





> Too ill to dream



Bummer; hope you're feeling better.

----------


## bro

Wow, good records, and good recall...and some messed up dreams :wink2: . Those are the most fun to read though. Sorry about your fever...that's funny though, when I had fevers as a child I remember being _afraid_ of falling asleep because I'd have these most horrific nightmares/night terrors... meh

----------


## Burned up

> Bummer; hope you're feeling better.



Getting there and thanks for asking.  Hardly eaten all week and this seems to reduce my dream content.  Food required for dreams - interesting theory.

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, good records, and good recall...and some messed up dreams. Those are the most fun to read though. Sorry about your fever...that's funny though, when I had fevers as a child I remember being _afraid_ of falling asleep because I'd have these most horrific nightmares/night terrors... meh



Yes, if all we dreamed of was sitting in beach bars and making love in the moonlight then it's hardly worth having this dream journal at all.  It's the dark places, the deep places, gothic images of buildings and machinery, those uncomfortable moments when we hit resistance to "shall I journal this", old friends and enemies, the dead coming back to life, animals in strange places....that's what makes this so interesting.

Glad you like them, bro.

----------


## Burned up

Slow boat to India

Took an expensive holiday first to South Africa and then to India (Bangalore).  The flight route meant changing in Argentina, which is far from obvious!!!  We also stopped at Dubai where I met some people from work.

Next we were on a beach in India.  It was evening and there were beautiful people all around.  Hotels lit the evening sky.  Our hotel included a beach house where we stayed.  Upstairs was the children's bedroom which was a large room with perhaps 5 or 6 simple bads and old wooden furniture.  Downstairs, a Chinese merchant arrived with his helper.  They were delivering cold meat which my wife had earlier bought but I didn't have any rupees to pay them.  My father said he had £5 worth and that was OK.

I next went onto the roof and looked across the rooftops.  Hotel swimming pools glowed pale blue and some had elaborate structures - chutes and tunnels etc.  Our pool was simpler although it had become dirty.  Hotel staff were taking about cleaning it and there were piled of grit and sand next to the edge.  The boss said he'd found a piece of card as if torn from a book cover in the pool.  I went down some stairs where I could see into an underwater side window and saw a scrap of card I recall my youngest playing with earlier in the day and presumed he was the cause of the contamination.

This was a huge dream and I've given just an overview.

The decadence of the expensive holiday and the feeling I had of having to enjoy it dominated.  Money means work and the work meeting in Dubai and the presence of Bangalore (our sister site) supports that the money/work theme.  Why Dubai?  It has direct flights from Scotland, I suppose.  So near but so far.  In RL I've never been near any of these places.

Evening in India suggests an unconscious area which is not well illuminated.  Distant hotels shine in the darkness like stars but I have not yet traveled to those repressed places.  The calmness of the sea water and the beauty of the people suggests paradise.  And in some ways it was.

On the roof - higher up so approaching less repressed areas and moving to wakefulness.  Water seems to mean all sorts of things.  Dirty water allegedly means wallowing in negative emotions but I don't know about that.  Certainly a feeling of being unclean or undesirable comes to mind.  And who spoiled this paradise?  My youngest child and his thoughtless playing.  This is a recurring theme for me.  I keep dreaming of events when I was 7.  (Although he is 8 now but in the summer he was 7).  And how I felt unwanted in my playfulness.  Playing means being a nuisance.  The dream seems to have this theme.

----------


## Burned up

Next door to the priest

I was staying in a retreat house owned by an unknown couple which adjoined a house occupied by the priest.  Two names were on each doorbell and one was the same surname so I assumed for some reason that the wives were sisters.  I was outside, over the road, on some open green land with some people.  When I went back inside, someone (who I think was a friend, SM) went into the next door (priest's) house.  There were two babies with their mothers inside.  One I think was my nephew.  The other was like the child of a young woman I know, but the child wasn't her by appearance.  They were being fed in different rooms.

Some pdp here again as I was talking with SM (well, her husband) about a retreat house which is called "the priest's house" which we once went to.
That aside, I felt I'd been here before.  The houses on one side of the road and the open common land on the other was like a scene in north London in an earlier dream.  The openness of the green, where I was not aware of boundaries, feels like the future.  Nothing there yet.  The two babies being fed suggest two aspects of my self which are new and require (and are getting) nurture.  One was a little older than the other.  Ages roughly 1.5 and 5 I would guess.  Yes, I know age 5 isn't a baby but that's what the dream seemed to be doing.  I don't know what started for me 5 years ago or 1.5 years ago that this dream is accessing.

----------


## Burned up

Some disconnected snapshots

At one point last night I was dreaming of being high on a hill above Glencoe.  I could see down into the glen and across through light mist to a ridge I once walked.  I could also see the outline of Buchaille Etive Mor (well known hill) in the mist.

At another time I was playing football.  I was tackling someone and miraculously won the ball.

And that's all.

The first montage seems to have a positive feel.  I'm up high and have a generally clear view.  Some of the other peaks are slightly obscured but I'm not concerned as I've been there before.  Perhaps that's it.  I can't clearly see past achievements.

The second is quite simply the will to win.  My usual dreams are that I don't win - something goes wrong.

Must have been an unusually optimistic night for dreaming.  No wonder there wasn't much of it  ::laughhard::

----------


## Burned up

Number wheels

I had this object which was a column of polygonal rotatable rings about the size of a toilet roll tube.  Each ring was coloured with colours arranged in groups - i.e. the first few rings were green, the next yellow etc.  The last set were red.  Each face of the ring had a number on it and the object was some kind of reckoner, doing multiplication I think although I feel it could be used for other arithmetic too.
The number showing on the lowest (red) ring in whatever position indicated it was the one which mattered was 77.  I knew that was the answer to whatever sum has previously been entered into the other rings.  When I looked at the other rings I saw that the numbers weren't just whole numbers but also 10.9, 12.3 etc.  I didn't know how it worked and looked at it for a while.  At one point its shape changed and it was a column of square rings (if you see what I mean).

It's that number again.  7.  Always dreaming of 7.  Everything leads to the number 7.  Two of them in this case.  It did occur to me that this could be some kind of loop and I'm dreaming of my waking attempts to work out what 7 is all about.

Movable rings - going round in circles?  That's certainly how it feels.
Different colours - not sure.  Suggests different moods but that's just a guess.
Arithmetical properties - well I'm sure I'm looking at the part of me that works things out here.  And I can't work it out.  I think my dreamer is taking the mickey, actually.   ::nono::

----------


## Burned up

Tumbling dice

Well I did hear the Rolling Stones song yesterday, so let's keep that in mind.

There were some smart looking dice.  Probably plastic but looking like they may have been made of something more precious.  The colour was dark and the spots white.  I was with some other males, and my son may have been there too.  We were rolling the dice and I remember thinking that we're not actually playing a a game.  Next thunk I remember we're sitting on piles of cushions.  Like maybe 10 in a stack like could never really happen without collapse but hey this is dreamworld.  I was trying to invest a game that combined dice rolling with adding cushions and throwing them at other people's towers.  Something like you can throw a cushion if you get a 6 and you can add one to your own stack if you knock someone down.  Or something like that.

I imagine my son was there was he loves rules.  He keeps thinking of rules for everyone "you say this"  "I do this then you do that" kind of thing as if it's the only way he'll keep our attention.  There's a part of me that's like that too and I think that's why I sensed him in the dream.
The tower of cushions is a new one on me.  Like it's not just a random pillow fight but there is some kind of dice strategy to it.  No-one really gets hurt either.  It's my playing-with-rules self!!!  I never really took to random play as a child.

----------


## Burned up

Concrete faith
Turned up at church to do my rota duty at 10am but there was no-one there and no info.  I had a diocese meeting to go to at 11 but the teleport machine (seriously, folks) next to the altar to get there was broken (it looked like a tower PC system) and I didn't know how to get there.  Sensing this wasn't normal, I went to find someone.  I walked around the side of the church, which was a bare concrete passageway partly columned (concrete, square cross section) and after turning right I met my clergy friend DF.  The clergy were about to start processing in.  I started to explain but he was annoyed and said "don't be late".  I said I can't do my duty as I have to be at this meeting.  He seemed to think there was a way but I knew there wasn't.

DF is a sensible efficient fellow.  If he says there's a way then there's a way and if there isn't well that's someone else's problem.  I'm not usually like that but it seems in this dream I found a bit of me that is.

The church is somewhere that represents uncertainty to me.  And every time I dream of going there it looks different.  This time it was a modern brutal structure made of concrete.  I wonder which part of my unconscious that represents?

The teleport machine is about as idiosyncratic as I can imagine.  Perhaps I want a quick way out of my "inner church" but I can't find a way.

----------


## Burned up

Long hair means gay?
Just a snippet of a dream.  I saw my young nephew (age 1.5) who has long hair because his parents haven't got round to doing anything about it.  (This is true in RL).  An older boy, overweight and rather chirpy, started talking about how gay that was.

Other than nonsensical cultural stereotyping I don't know what this mini-dream could be about.  Perhaps that's all it was - how I can form opinions based on appearance.

----------


## Burned up

Explanation (bulbs e.g. pilchards)

Strange title but that was what was written on the last pages on a document I wrote and published in my dream.  On re-reading I wanted to incorporate more sections and I (wisely) decided my original final section title wasn't as clever or humorous as was intended.

Following from that, the document became a research document into how stock exchanges around the world introduce technology.

The research document is part of my life at the moment as I am starting to propose some research for my MSc.  However the research in my dream was more like my work than my studies.

The title leaves me baffled.  I wanted to amuse with a zippy title but this one is just surreal.  Bulbs in this context meant flower bulbs and I have a mental image of daffodil bulbs.  It's the time of year to plant these so maybe it's about planting something now to bloom in the spring.  As for the pilchard, well other than being an amusing fish name and I had mackerel for lunch which is like pilchard I can't get this.

So I'm preparing research to bloom in the spring.  Introducing new technology is the theme, which suggests modernising my internal processes.

And don't forget the fish.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Explanation (bulbs e.g. pilchards)
> 
> Strange title but that was what was written on the last pages on a document I wrote and published in my dream.



You should have done a reality check...see, I'm not going to quit bugging you until you have a lucid! :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> You should have done a reality check...see, I'm not going to quit bugging you until you have a lucid!



Ha!  In which case I'll keep dropping interpretations into your DJ  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Divided into 4.  Again.

I recall very little of this dream as I fell asleep again before committing it to memory or paper.  But what I do remember was looking at a piece of paper, which was a bit like the research document from yesterday, and seeing paragraphs laid out in a cross table - like the SWOT analysis that's popular these days.  I recall looking at the lower left quadrant.

A few weeks ago I had a nightmare (not sure if it's in this DJ yet) where I saw 4 skeletal heads on a black background arranged into two rows of 2.  It was the third head (bottom left) that was engaging with me and when I touched it fear took over.

Now all I remember from this dream was the paper (white background this time with words in the same places as the heads but again the lower left section taking my attention.

I believe this is to do with my place in the family.  I was "third" as I had two parents and a younger sister.  The number 4 also meant to me - as a child - the number of years between me and my sister.

The head on a black background contained fear.  The words on a white background contained nothing except for perhaps tedium.  My inner self that holds repressed feelings of being in the family must have both fear and tedium/absence of emotion.  Black and white.  Images and words.

I wonder if I'll have more like this.

----------


## Burned up

Suitcase ride

I was on holiday with the family at a house in a village by the sea.  I had a meeting to go to that GF had convened at his house nearby (not sure if he lived there or he was also on holiday).  I went to get my suitcase (why?) from another house and I could see another person, HH, going to the meeting also.  I was pushing the suitcase on its wheels down the road then I realised I could sit on it and let gravity do the rest.  However I also realised that my downhill route was taking me to my holiday house, not to GF's.

Next I was in my holiday house.  It was modern and J and J were there too.  I needed the toilet so went to the bathroom which was large and had smoked glass everywhere including around it's 2 showers.  As I was relieving myself - naked by now - someone walks in through the front door (which seemed to lead straight into the bathroom) behind me.  I said the others were round the back, not wanting to turn around to reveal my front side.

I did not recognise the person at the end although I knew she was around my age and was a mother and we'd met her on holiday.

The suitcase presumably represents all I carry around with me neatly packed away.  It is my practical tools etc.  The meeting sounds like I'm bringing different parts of myself together.  Except I don't go there - I'm diverted to my holiday house.  I'm actually avoiding the coming together, prefering to be away from things.

Going downhill means deeper into my unconscious.  That's where I find the holiday house.  It's modern, representing new areas of my life.  The bathroom has smoked glass everywhere - offering some kind of a barrier but not one of total secrecy.  Indeed I'm interrupted and am reluctant to reveal myself to the stranger, who doesn't seem at all perturbed.  But she isn't the sort of person I'd normally warm to and represents some kind of cold purposefulness to me.

----------


## Burned up

Bargeloads of the stuff

Had to get a container - as found on a ship etc - onto a barge.  It was at the bottom of a building next to a canal.  A busy road bridged the canal just next to me.  I saw a crane arching over the road and figured it could lift the container into the river where the barge should be and where the canal leads into.  But the boat was further down the quay and that plan wouldn't work.  Then I wondered if the container would float.  I went down to the boat, along the quayside.  I looked back and saw my young son on his scooter bringing the container with him.

Lots of water here.  Unprocessed emotional stuff.  The container was like the suitcase from my earlier dream.  A package of my stuff.  But where was it going?  It was going to take "my stuff" away and my son was helping this to happen.  Somehow the child and "my stuff" are linked.  My child wants me to get rid of some stuff.  Lots of it - bargeloads in fact.

----------


## Burned up

Nothing

Not a sausage.  Following 4 dreams the previous night I suppose I can't be too greedy.  Well, I know I dreamed _something_ but absolutely no recall on waking or during the day.

----------


## Burned up

Mechanical irritations and the child

I was in what appeared to look like our first flat, asleep.  My son shouted that he saw "an anti-tank mine" and was scared.  I assumed he had been dreaming.  We ran out of the flat, which by now was the ground floor of an old house.  We stood in the dark outside and at the side of the porch.  I said we'd go back in to his bedroom and make sure it was all right, together.  At first sight his room was as I would have expected it to look.  Then I saw moving on the floor what looked like a mechanical limb moving - like a leg made of orange Meccano.  This then became a little trike thing and I saw another.  Then two more flying.  At that point was torn between grabbing the things and fearing for his safety.  That was when I woke up, calling his name.

First, he presumably represents my inner child and his fear of nights.  I never slept well as a child and still don't like noises I can't identify.  The old house suggests old ways of being.  Mechanical annoyances like these, which could be dangerous, are more difficult to associate.  But it does sound like having internal processes out of control.  The mood of the dream was fear, but the oppressive type of fear which leaves me thinking "leave me alone".  I feel like that with the "noises in my head".  Perhaps there's a link?

----------


## Burned up

Trumpet with 4 valves and ski jumping

After a long sleep I recalled nothing although later in the day I recalled I dreamed of being in an orchestra playing the trumpet.  There was a boy next to me with a smaller trumpet or cornet.  The odd thing was that there were 4 keys not 3.

A later snooze revealed a mini-dream where I was attempting a ski-jump.  Two successive ones in fact.  The odd thing this time was that the snow didn't reach the bottom and I landed on tarmac.

Well I played the trumpet for a short while age around 12.  The boy next to me was possibly this age or perhaps younger.  But he seemed to know what he was doing (unlike me age 12).  The 4 keys is interesting.  The number 4 appears in my dreams and it's a number I associate with my family.  3 become 4 - i was the first child/third member and my sister the 4th and last.  Not sure what the general message was, though.

The ski-ing probably illustrated my dropping back to sleep - going downhill.  It was also dark I think.  I negotiated a hard landing, which was good.  Hopefully my waking life will be like that too.

----------


## Burned up

Pink flying scorpion

Makes a change from a pig, I suppose.  I hoped my long term recall would be better as I didn't write this down whan I woke up.  Some of it stays in my mind, later in the day.

I was in a room and others were there too.  There was a small creature that looked like a prawn but was apparently a scorpion.  But it was prawn-coloured.  It could also fly, which was fascinating to some but I didn't like it.  I just wanted it to stop.

I can't think past the "noises in my head" that I've been dreaming about lately.  The mechanical things for example.  The scorpion gives it an extra "sting" just like the mechanical things from outer space.  A degree of uncertainty as to whether it's an irritant or something potentially fatal.  COme to think of it, that's the paranoia I feel in waking life.  Out of the chaos, something or someone may attack.

----------


## Moonbeam

> There was a small creature that looked like a prawn but was apparently a scorpion. But it was prawn-coloured. It could also fly, which was fascinating to some but I didn't like it. I just wanted it to stop.



I can totally understand that. :tongue2: 

I wonder if anyone slept good as a child?  I remember being awake so much, staring into the dark, listening, too.

----------


## Burned up

> I can totally understand that.
> 
> I wonder if anyone slept good as a child?  I remember being awake so much, staring into the dark, listening, too.



Hi Moonbeam

I didn't sleep well as a child.  I knew that anyway but had it confirmed when my mother gave me my "baby book" a few months ago - an interesting log she kept but I never knew existed.  I sleep well when I have my wife next to me and not too bad when I'm alone in a friendly place.  But when I'm alone in a hotel or on a course for example I don't sleep well at all and am reminded of - like you say, staring into the dark as a child.

----------


## Burned up

Zilch

Had a good night's sleep though.

----------


## The Cusp

> Pink flying scorpion
> 
> Makes a change from a pig, I suppose.  I hoped my long term recall would be better as I didn't write this down whan I woke up.  Some of it stays in my mind, later in the day.
> 
> I was in a room and others were there too.  There was a small creature that looked like a prawn but was apparently a scorpion.  But it was prawn-coloured.  It could also fly, which was fascinating to some but I didn't like it.  I just wanted it to stop.
> 
> I can't think past the "noises in my head" that I've been dreaming about lately.  The mechanical things for example.  The scorpion gives it an extra "sting" just like the mechanical things from outer space.  A degree of uncertainty as to whether it's an irritant or something potentially fatal.  COme to think of it, that's the paranoia I feel in waking life.  Out of the chaos, something or someone may attack.



Interesting how the scorpion could fly as well as sting.  The flying seems to me to be very liberating, but the potential danger of the stinger is always there.  If that were my dream, I might wonder if there were any fears I had that were holding me back, stopping me from spreading my wings, so to speak.

----------


## mark

hey man im loving how you analise your dreams after you have them. Its intresting to read what you think they mean :smiley:  How do you go about analising your dreams? I wouldnt have a clue were to start lol

I have only read some of your dreams but I really like what I have read, I will have to read the rest when I get a spare moment or two  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Interesting how the scorpion could fly as well as sting.  The flying seems to me to be very liberating, but the potential danger of the stinger is always there.  If that were my dream, I might wonder if there were any fears I had that were holding me back, stopping me from spreading my wings, so to speak.



Hi Cusp

I think a lot depends on how we feel when we're focusing on these DCs.  (I count anything that moves a DC!!!).  I felt it was out of (my) control and was potentially lethal.

What you say is actually relevant too.  It's my fear of out-of-control-ness that's holding me back.  Interesting you use the word "liberated".  I hadn't thought of it in those terms.  But that in a sense means out of control too.

----------


## Burned up

> hey man im loving how you analise your dreams after you have them. Its intresting to read what you think they mean How do you go about analising your dreams? I wouldnt have a clue were to start lol
> 
> I have only read some of your dreams but I really like what I have read, I will have to read the rest when I get a spare moment or two



Well the starting point is to think what part of me each person, thing, setting in the dream is.  Sometimes I simply don't know.  Other times, it's more obvious.  Each DC is a repressed part of me expressing itself.  Every emotion is an emotion I have felt, perhaps briefly, and in many cases would avoid wanting to feel in waking life.  Dream dictionaries can be useful but if the interpretations don't immediately sound right then they probably aren't.  After a short while you get the hang of what different aspects of dreams mean to you.  Parents mean authority, children mean my past, darkness my deep unconscious, water my unresolved emotions.

Give it a go Mark.  You'll get the hang of it sooner than you think.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well the starting point is to think what part of me each person, thing, setting in the dream is.



That's the key thing.  I already feel like I can figure out what my dreams mean better just from watching you do yours..but for some reason I don't think I'd want to put that part in my journal.  I'd rather describe sex dreams than put what the dreams mean out there for everyone to read!  So that is brave of you to do; and thanks for sharing that part.

----------


## Burned up

> That's the key thing.  I already feel like I can figure out what my dreams mean better just from watching you do yours..but for some reason I don't think I'd want to put that part in my journal.  I'd rather describe sex dreams than put what the dreams mean out there for everyone to read!  So that is brave of you to do; and thanks for sharing that part.



Well perhaps not so brave as I haven't revealed my identity here so I don't feel like I'm really exposing myself.  I do, though, feel it's important to treat all revelations equally when doing dream analysis.  It's true that I too hit resistance when committing some things - yes, sexual things in particular - to this forum.  I even feel insecure when writing them down for my own private reference in the first instance, which is revealing in itself - why am I wanting to hide from me?

I suppose I'm being a bit of an exhibitionist here, truth be told.  But only by doing it this way can I expect to have the conversations and engage with people in the way I'm looking for.

----------


## Burned up

Strong man required, apply within...

I first dreamed of bread then the word "dead" and for a while thought my wife was dead although I knew she wasn't.

Later...

I said to my father that "I've seen <local football team> play only once this season".  I realised I was lying and hadn't seen them at all yet.  Next, I was there at the stadium.  I was watching them play a women's team I'd never heard of and they (the men) were useless.  They were slow and not even wearing the right kit.

Later...

I was going back with 3 people I met - one woman and two men.  They were strangers and we were going to her flat.  The location looked like the village I grew up in near a friend's house.  We went to her room upstairs and we had some kind of task to do but I can't remember what.  They knew each other but I didn't know them.  After what seemed to be a short time, the 3 of them left without saying a word.  I wasn't sure if I was supposed to stay or go or if they were coming back.  I saw/heard my 8 year old son leave a room downstairs (not sure how here was there) and run down the road.  I ran along a corridor then down and out the front door.  I couldn't see him but ran in what I thought was the most likely direction to find him, over the road to another road - we were on a kind of T junction.  Then I woke up.

The first bit might be simple word association but perhaps the message is more profound.  Am I being shown my ambivalence to my female self as to whether it's alive or dead?

The second part also seems to have male/female connections.  I expect my male "Players" to be strong but they're weak.  It is revealing that I rarely if ever dream of strong men archetypes in my dreams.  Seems it's the notion of weak men that I have repressed, believing that I have to be strong in RL.  But it's all a show.

Finally the third dream feels harder to make sense of.  I remember the feeling of not knowing what to do when the three people left.  It was a familiar feeling like I felt at school when I didn't know what lesson was next or even now I feel at work when I don't know what's expected of me.  The truth is within, though, as it appears I'm letting myself down.  Perhaps the message is that it really doesn't matter.  I'm not sure why I met 2 men and one woman.  I had the feeling that the woman was not available - I was outnumbered as it were.  Is this yet another lesson in my inner weak man?

My 8 year old ran away from the scene, and I suspect that was my own reaction to uncertain situations at that age.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I even feel insecure when writing them down for my own private reference in the first instance, which is revealing in itself - why am I wanting to hide from me?



Some of the meanings I could come up with I don't like to admit to myself either.





> I suppose I'm being a bit of an exhibitionist here, truth be told. But only by doing it this way can I expect to have the conversations and engage with people in the way I'm looking for.



I don't think it's being an exhibitionist; it's just a lot more fun that way.  Also other people can get ideas about interpretation, in your case, or becoming lucid, etc.

Hey, did you ever start working on that lucidity?  ::lol::

----------


## mark

man I really must say once again that your interpretations are utterly incredible. You find so much meaning in your dreams its great  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Hey, did you ever start working on that lucidity?



Maybe tonight  ::undecided::

----------


## Burned up

> man I really must say once again that your interpretations are utterly incredible. You find so much meaning in your dreams its great



Thanks Mark.  The main thing is that it's FUN as well as revealing.  I read just a few hours ago that dreams are where we analyse our conscious thoughts and feelings (Bion).  Hey, I always thought it was the other way round!!!

----------


## Burned up

Buses and shows

A bus was in a large hall like a museum hall or something.  There were two men, one of whom was the driver.  The other man was trying to avoid the driver and was running out of cover and back into it again.  Like he was taunting him and the driver wanted to kill him.  Then my view took me to the bar and they were both in there as if they hadn't noticed each other.  I seemed to be just an observer in this dream.

Later...

Went with family to cinema/theatre.  Through the main door and upstairs to foyer.  Three of us had tickets for the stalls but two daughters (not sure what happened to #3) went up to the circle.  I was last in and found my wife and son sitting next to each other in the back row.  The back row was facing the wrong way - i.e. looking at me as I walked in at the back.  My son moved along one space to let me between them.  I wondered how I'd see the show and someone pointed out a mirror on the ceiling and I had to lean my head back to see the reflection.  I didn't think much of this and looked around to see if there were any spare seats facing the right way but all were facing the wrong way and we were effectively the front row.  When the how started the wall in front of us was illuminated.  It appeared to be a design like the inside of a 1930s house, with wallpaper of that day and photos on the wall.  One photo was a boy wearing a balaclava helmet.  Then recorded music started - it was a jolly song like in wartime about moving away from the inner city to the New Town.

Later...

Walking home and saw new bus stops outside my home.  There were lots of numbers on them and I presumed they had been re-sited as only one bus stops in my street.  One bus was the number 11 I recall.

Buses featured in 2 dreams.  I don't recall dreaming of buses before.  But I probably don't really need to make too much meaning as the bus was not ever the central part of the dream.  The bus driver was, though.  And it sounds like he's someone in control with a focused task to do of getting people through their journey.  Whatever conflict was being played out in the first dream was between this focused controller and some kind of rogue.  I can identify with both these characters.  In the bar they tolerate each other, though.  The contrast between work and rest comes to mind.

The second dream was vivid but rather devoid of emotion.  I felt I got a bad deal with the seats but it turned out to be a very good deal.  Watching a show about the war era and urban resettlement instills feelings of hope and joy in the face of poverty.  I didn't like it much.  There's something repressed there - perhaps to do with hard work and strong family values which I find challenging.  Dunno.  Tough one, this.

Wondering the significance of the number 11.  It's not a number I think about much.  Age 11 I went to high school.  11 players in a football team.  Dunno.

----------


## Burned up

The woman and the machine

My wife and I were in a large modern building - glass and concrete.  We had to go to this office on an upper floor.  When we got there there was a man and a woman in the room which was dominated by a large wooden table.  At the right hand end was a kitchen area.  The woman sat at the far side of the table, on the long side and I went round and sat by her.  She had entered details into an elaborate point-of-sale terminal that looked more like an electric typewriter or cassette player with lcd displays.  She asked my phone number and I started to say it but she impatiently said "Well, put in in then", meaning to type it into the device.  I started with the area code but made a mistake.  I looked everywhere for a delete key but couldn't find one although there seemed to be keys for doing all sorts of other things.  I eventually found a "clear" or "start again" key and pressed that.  All the details originally entered by the woman were cleared and so I went to her, smiling and touching her shoulder explained what happened.  She was clearly annoyed with me, but set the device up again.  I said I'd reconnect it and went to the short side of the table and started putting in the three leads which had coloured glowing plugs.  As I put the third, red, lead in I saw it was more complicated than I first thought.  There was a piece of plastic ribbon that somehow helped to stay the connection and it was awkward to put into place.  As I completed the task I woke up.

It's not usual for me to be confronted with an angry woman in my dreams.  Confident women, yes.  She was a complete stranger and I don't think we've met before.  My wife and the man in the room did not seem to figure in the story other than perhaps representing each of our other halves.

She was angry about my incompetence, and I suppose I feel like that with people in RL.  So my angry, impatient self has a female personality.  Given we were in an upstairs room I'm pretty happy about this interpretation as I believe that being high up in a dream means being closer to consciousness.  The presence of my wife is interesting too.  She's been in quite a few of my dreams lately, having not really dreamed of her much before.  I do feel more whole in my dreams when she's there too and certainly less concerned about things.

The woman had a male colleague who was presumably junior to her and he had dark hair to her sandy red.  I identify with him also and I can see how this compliant person is dominated by the impatient (female) one.

The device in the dream is more confusing.  It's presumably somewhere I process information.  It required input from her and from me and I get it wrong.  Twice.  I try and be flirtatious (my way of coping in RL) but she is just impatient.  I can't get through to her at all.

I can't deny the sexual side to this.  She is "inpenetrable"  in every way although she does use the words "well, put it in then" albeit in a different context.  I also plug the leads in to the device and there's something sexual about the plastic ribbon too although I can't think what.  Everything relates to this device and how I am able to penetrate it, clumsily, but she is not available to me at all as she doesn't tolerate clumsiness.  As I sit and type this journal entry I can't help but think how much easier I find handling/dealing with machines to handling/dealing with people.

----------


## Burned up

Nuisance

Not really anything last night.  Vague recollections of watching someone tidy some leaflets and of being engaged in conversation by some people I wanted to avoid.

Sounds like I didn't want to be bothered with people.  The leaflets were also "bothered" and presumably these represent my thoughts.  The people bothering me are people I avoid in RL.  Sounds like I think I can be a nuisance too.

----------


## Burned up

Connections

An old colleague had re-joined us at work.  We and one other went for a beer at lunchtime for old times sake.  After one beer he said he didn't really do that sort of thing any more.  On the way back I noticed an electrical shop I hadn't seen before.  It was old-style and messy.  I knew I needed to buy a scart lead so I bought one there (remark - yes I do really need a scart lead).

Next I'm in a big room with my laptop on a cabinet at one end and my wife sitting at the other.  I get out the lead I bought (which is now a network cable) from the cabinet and take the laptop to the other end to connect it to the phone socket.  I knew my wife didn't want me to do this as she thinks I spend too long on my laptop as it is.

The old colleague appeared as a younger version of himself in the dream and the office was in a part of the city where we used to work together and appears in dreams as being very temporary - i.e, shops come and go etc.  His apparent lifestyle change is telling really what I already know - that I don't really enjoy alcohol any more.  Yet there seems to be no other way to socialise wth old friends other than meeting for a drink.  Perhaps I need to think of new ways of relating.

Perhaps also the connecting cable (whether scart or network) is also about relating (connecting) to others.  The laptop is very much a "third person" in our life as a couple (her words) and I think I probably agree.  I bought the cable in a part of the city that always appears temporary and scrappy to me.  And I took it to a room where I saw my wife of 17 years - kinda much more permanent.

The temporary/scrappy vs permanent feelings of relating come through strongly.  As always in dreams, even my wife is effectively a part of my unconscious.  In this case the part that has me feeling whole, in a RL context.  (i.e. not like Jung's anima which is a man's repressed expression of femininity).  My challenge is to find a way of sustaining relationships with friends whilst at the same time maintaining the feeling of wholeness that I attribute to being with my wife.

----------


## The Cusp

You're lucids are coming steadily.  I would like to see you do something more fantastic with them.  Just my opinion, but I don't think getting caught up in the dream story is good for lucidity.

Cool that you're starting to integrate your wife into your lucids and dreams.  Almost like you waking world and dreaming world are converging.

----------


## Burned up

> You're lucids are coming steadily.  I would like to see you do something more fantastic with them.  Just my opinion, but I don't think getting caught up in the dream story is good for lucidity.
> 
> Cool that you're starting to integrate your wife into your lucids and dreams.  Almost like you waking world and dreaming world are converging.



Well I wouldn't call what I experience "lucid" although I suppose I've always maintained a degree of lucidity ever since my mother drilled into me the technique of being able to wake up during a nightmare.

I too often wonder whether dreaming for interpretation and the extreme lucidity that a number of people try to attain are exclusive experiences.  As soon as our ego gets involved we lose some of the free-flowing scruple-free dream experiences that I like to analyse.

----------


## Burned up

Food for the stomach and food for the soul
In the small Scottish town of Peebles visiting a minor attraction which didn't stay in my mind.  Then we (me and who?) noticed a renovated warehouse across a car park (no cars) so we went inside.  It used to be a shoe manufacturer apparently.  We went to the restaurant and it must have been some kind of set meal as we didn't order anything from a menu.  The food just kept on coming.  Food from all over the world.  I knew I couldn't eat any more.  I remember wondering how much it would cost.

We then went outside and as we were standing there we saw a group of children dressed as fairy-tale soldiers parading past.  I assumed it was a children's club at this place.  Next we planned to play tennis but I didn't have my racquet.  Next thing I remember I was with a friend, L, who was throwing a tennis ball to a couple of others in our group.  He was throwing very high (he plays cricket in RL).  Then I tried but no matter how hard I threw the ball it went nowhere in comparison.  My second throw was so bad that my slipper flew off my right food and landed on the ground separated from its insole.

Huge amounts of PDP here.  The previous evening we were at a meal with some people and I did indeed eat too much.  Tennis features big time in this house anyway and two daughters recently and separately mislaid their racquets.  I also remember thinking about shoe factories closing down when I walked past a branch of Clarks Shoes on Sunday.

Why was I in Peebles?  This town has no particular meaning to me and I'm more likely to drive through it that to it.  Wondering if there's something in the name, but "pebbles" doesn't mean anything to me either.  I'm having trouble thinking about the warehouse thing too.  A feeling of sterility comes to mind - kind of this was once a place of work and community but now it's a tourist attraction and has lost its soul.  (As indeed did my slipper - lost its sole!).  Not only was its soul lost but it was a place for eating too much.  Food for the body replacing food for the heart.  Glutony at that.

The ball-throwing experience is also confusing.  I don't seem to think I can achieve what my friend can achieve.  More specifically, I have the capacity to achieve what my dream-friend achieves but I don't believe I'm dong so.

As for losing my insole, perhaps the play on words sole/soul is really quite meaningful.  But as this was seconds before waking and I had no strong emotions it's hard to believe that such a huge piece of symbolism could be taking place.  Probably more to do with my clumsiness.

----------


## Moonbeam

So are you having a degree of lucidity in your dreams?

----------


## Burned up

> So are you having a degree of lucidity in your dreams?



It doesn't sound like the level of lucidity that you and others report.  Feels more like "lucidity in hindsight", if you see what I mean.  But it's always been like that with me.

Is lucidity compulsory here?

----------


## Burned up

Coventry Cathedral

All I recall of this one is being in a large dark ornate building.  The colours and lights were warm and sensuous, like modern stained glass structures.  I was then told I was in Coventry Cathedral.

Yesterday I was in Peebles, today it's Coventry.  This is another place I hardly know although I did once visit its modern cathedral, as a student.  But it didn't look like this dream.

Coventry Cathedral was built after WW2, the older building having been irreparably modified by the luftwaffe!  So I was in a modern place of worship and it felt good.  It was also dark.  What cavern of my unconscious could this be, then?  Answers on a postcard.  Of Coventry, perhaps.

----------


## Burned up

I was in some kind of danger.  A batty old woman was helping me and we went back to her house.  It was old and messy with small rooms.  In one room was an old cabinet about the size of a human.  Some kind of device was fitted to one side (inside and out) that looked like a fuel tank of an outboard motor or lawnmower.  I think the cabinet+device is a time machine or teleporter.

The scene then gets replayed and she can't find the device this time.  She opens a large walk-in cupboard to the left and finds a new device still in its plastic wrapper.  She told me to attach it to the cabinet, knowing that I didn't know how, but telling me in a kind of smug way to do it anyway.

I don't know who this old woman is in RL so I assume she's a part of me that doesn't resonate with anyone I know.  Now I think of it, she's like the woman in Pratchett's Johnny and the Bomb story.

There's a subtle message in this dream which I think I'm missing.  Something about looking for help in the wrong places.  Running away perhaps.  Certainly escapism features in this dream.  Perhaps my ways of coping with threat are no longer serving me well and are old and mad.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Is lucidity compulsory here?



 
Well, no... but it is really fun.  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

You don't impress me

I was preparing some kind of research report and "MAN" as in the code for Manchester Airport featured.

later and possibly linked:

I was in an upmarket bank or building society.  The reception area was comfortable with velvet and wood furniture.  A small screen was in the wood of a part of a seat and it showed research report titles which a user could select (touch screen).  These reports were written by a colleague although I realised I could have written these too.

MAN was pdp as I was discussing Manchester Airport on another discussion forum!  Nevertheless the fact that the code spells "man" can't be ignored.  Research about man (me?).  Well, it's true that I'm dwelling on what it is to be a male and what it is to be female just now.  Perhaps this dream tells me I have the answers within.

The research reports in the upmarket bank reception were written by a colleague.  I felt hard done by that he gets the plaudits and not me.  He has his name in a place where he'd be noticed.  But as this is my dream and it's all about me, what's going on?  Some kind of resentment between my conscious self and an internal primadonna?  But in RL I wouldn't want to be on that pedestal.  I prefer to keep a low profile.  This dream reminds me that by keeping a low profile, I become resentful of those who don't.  But that resentment is projected from my own resentment/shame of wanting to be a show-off and a social climber.  Even admitting this has me squirming.

----------


## Burned up

Dark at the end of the tunnel

I was walking through a tunnel or perhaps a covered walkway (as it had a square cross-section).  I came across 3 people - adult tourists perhaps from Eastern Europe - at least one man and one woman who were looking confused.  I caught the woman's eye and she asked where the tunnel went.  I said it went to the ski centre, although I recall being uncertain of this.  I carried on walking ahead of them as if trying to avoid them again and emerged out of the other end of the tunnel.  It was dark and it was indeed a ski centre with pistes down both sides of the valley to the road in front of me.  I wasn't here to ski, though.  I just walked along the road to where I was staying.

Some recurring themes here.  I've met three people - one woman and two men - before.  A few days ago.  But these weren't the same people although they were mixed genders and were strangers to me.  I don't know what they represent.  Also I have often dreamed of skiing.  Or, more accurately, being in a place where one can ski.  It seems to conjure up a feeling of random activity, organisation (the machinery) and effort.  The ski centre was dark, so I was in a dark place in my unconscious.

The tunnel is the other obvious feature of the dream.  Perhaps there is something sexual here, or something to do with birth.  But it doesn't feel like either of these.  Having said that, the feeling of coming out of a tunnel is like a re-birth.  Was I experiencing a new beginning?  One where I can leave the activity behind and walk alone down the road?  The (over) activity of my mind  is certainly a feature I am aware of.  And I did go to sleep last night feeling more focused.  So perhaps I was getting in touch with a more focused self?

----------


## Burned up

Why am I not wanting to be with you?

From time to time I dream of a young woman.  A stranger, a different stranger each time.  She is always accepting of me but is definitely her own woman.  She lives a simple life, perhaps sleeping rough or in a hostel.  I don't know about her sexual history although I guess it's quite developed.  When I dream of her, I know I'm meeting someone very special to me.

Last night a slightly different woman appeared.  Briefly.  She was plumper than the waif-like strangers I am used to.  I am not sure if it was the same person or not.  Some parts of her were the same but I did not have that same compelling attraction to her that I recall from other meetings.  There was some sexual history between us, which again is unusual although kind of implied.  Anyway, for some reason I didn't take to her as much as usual.  She seemed kind of ... angrier ... than the others.

Is this how my anima feels just now?

----------


## Moonbeam

What has caused this problem with your anima?

----------


## mark

> Is this how my anima feels just now?




not intending to sound stupid lol but whats anima?

----------


## Burned up

> What has caused this problem with your anima?



That's what I've been wondering too.  Assuming that she was indeed one and the same.  I have perhaps become a little complacent lately and have not been allowing myself to feel vulnerable (in an emotional sense).  It's something I need to "keep an eye" on.

----------


## Burned up

> not intindeing to sound stupid lol but whats anima?



Jung's archetype (kind of DC that's present across all people - except that the woman's male archetype is called the animus).  We feel whole by remembering that we have opposite-sex parts to our psyche, which start with our earliest memories of opposite-sex significant adults (eg mother or father) and are modified by experiences of the opposite thereafter.  If we fail to engage with our opposite-side because we're too wrapped up in our own world (narcissism) then it becomes distant and less like us.  

In our (male) dreams the anima could be a witch or old hag and we probably have a disrespectful opinion of women.  On the other hand if we experience the opposite sex alluring and exciting and internalise that experience then the anima in our dream may be a highly sexualised woman such as a lap dancer.  In my dreams she's a young homeless woman of basic needs who accepts me into her world, which suggests that my own projections of femininity are the qualities of love, strength and inner beauty.

Dreams featuring the animus are not exactly a gender-reflection of the anima.  But the broad theme is similar.  There's lots on the internet about anima/animus projections and Jung's other archetypes, especially the Shadow which is the part of you which you think you're not, as it were!

Many analysts think Jung's archetypal theories over-simplify the dream interpretation process and I would probably agree.  Every DC has a meaning and if we have repeated experiences of the same DC then we can get to know a repressed part of us very well.  That's what I think anyway.

----------


## Burned up

Here's looking at you, baby

There was much more to this dream but recall seemed to slip from my grasp.  What I do recall is being asked to hand in a passport sized photo of myself for a ski pass.  I think I was in my old high school and I couldn't board a bus before doing so.  I too an envelope out of my pocket and there were a few photos in there mainly of babies but none of me, or just me.  I never did get on the bus.

I think some process from a couple of days ago is going on here.  I didn't bother checking the coins in my pocket when going for the bus.  Usually I have a feeling if you like for whether I have the right coins for the bus (correct change only where I live) but I got it wrong this time and had to buy something in a shop to get some change.  The feeling in the dream was the same, that somehow my intuition had let me down as in the dream I knew I wasn't certain the envelope had a photo of me in it but I was reasonably hopeful.  So one revelation of this dream is that I have a very unreliable part of me that I rely on for my logistics!

The other part of the dream concerns the photos.  They were for a ski pass (skiing again!).  The photos became baby photos, suggesting that I'm tapping into some kind of baby memory of things not being right.  If I really was recalling a pre-verbal feeling then the dream is more remarkable that it first appeared.

----------


## mark

> The photos became baby photos, suggesting that I'm tapping into some kind of baby memory of things not being right.  If I really was recalling a pre-verbal feeling then the dream is more remarkable that it first appeared.



wow that would be incredible! I would never have guessed that but it would make sense because surely those memories are locked away somewere in our memory.....it would be great to learn to access them

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea that would be cool; to remember things that you saw as a baby.  You probably can't really "remember" them because you didn't know words, but  maybe you could see the same things in a dream, something like that.

You'd never really know if it was real or not; it may be a picture you saw or something.  Unless you could ask your mom if something like what you remembered ever happened.

Burned up, do you think that everything you ever saw and experienced is somewhere in your memory?

----------


## raklet

I've just finished reading through most of your journal.  Your dreams are incredible and their interpretations are fascinating.  I never realized so much could be inferred from dreaming.  I've always thought of my dreams as silly constructs that my brain creates to entertain me while I sleep!

----------


## Burned up

> I've just finished reading through most of your journal.  Your dreams are incredible and their interpretations are fascinating.  I never realized so much could be inferred from dreaming.  I've always thought of my dreams as silly constructs that my brain creates to entertain me while I sleep!



Hi Racklet.  Coincidentally I've just had a quick look at yours.  I'll take a longer look and drop some thoughts.

I wouldn't call dreams entertaining necessarily although a number have cheered me up over the years.  More like the noise in our head that's going on all the time, being given space to play around with visual and emotional constructs when the ego is asleep.

Silly constructs they're not.

----------


## raklet

> Hi Racklet.



Hey! Its raklet not racklet! :Poke:  

All kidding aside, that would be most kind of you to drop some thoughts in my journal.  I'm uber curious to see what someone else makes of me from my dreams alone (and whether it corresponds at all with what I think of myself).  And yes I am aware that it is difficult to interpret others dream and really a person can only do it for themselves.


Glad to have made your acquaintance,

Raklet

----------


## Burned up

> Hey! Its raklet not racklet! 
> 
> All kidding aside, that would be most kind of you to drop some thoughts in my journal.  I'm uber curious to see what someone else makes of me from my dreams alone (and whether it corresponds at all with what I think of myself).  And yes I am aware that it is difficult to interpret others dream and really a person can only do it for themselves.
> 
> 
> Glad to have made your acquaintance,
> 
> Raklet



You too.  And I'll try and make sure I spell your name right  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

_Some background: I had little sleep last night as I went to bed angry with something my wife said.  I sensed lots of tension in my chest and face muscles and it was like hours trying to relax.  The dream probably took place at around 7am which is when my longest stretch of sleep was taking place.
_

I had taken a space at a therapy fair of some kind and was offering massage.  It seemed to be in a school gym hall, possibly my own from teenage but they all seem to look roughly the same.  It was dark outside and dimly lit inside and there must have been a handful of other tables with masseur(se)s around the room.  Three people were waiting by my table, two men and one woman.  The woman had already taken off her top but was otherwise covered up.  She was perhaps a little younger than the men, in her 30s perhaps.  It occurred to me then that I didn't really know much about massage although I reckoned I could just about fake it.  I also thought I'd charge £5 for a 10 minute "taster" session.

My son (8yo) appeared and was eager to have a massage from me.  The others were happy for him to go first.  He went to a different table, which looked like an old wooden workbench with most of the varnish worn off.   It was a bit high and I couldn't see how to adjust it lower.  The organiser appeared and said "<my name> is using that one is he?" to which I replied "is that one free then?" referring to the black cushioned treatment table I started at.  He said it was so we moved to there.  I made up a pillow from three objects: a cuddly toy, a rolling thing like the headrest of an old dentist char, and a small cushion of the type one would expect to see.  The woman saw the arrangement and said "ahhhhhh" as one would to a child.  I was about to start when I saw he was tucked up with his pyjamas on.  I asked him to take off his top.  nothing.  I asked again.  Nothing.  He wasn't asleep as his eyes were open but it was dark now and I woke up.

My first reaction was that there was a threesome waiting made up of two men and one woman.  I've come across this combination twice recently, each time strangers and each time the woman being the one that catches my attention.  I really can't think what they represent.

My son appears in a lot of my dreams at the moment.  I have assumed that I'm dreaming of my own inner child and I think that's probably what is happening here.  My inner child is longing for attention from my conscious self.  He's wanting to feel good and to feel valued.  He doesn't always do the right things but the need never goes away.

Why massage?  I don't have massages myself although I have had them on occasions in the past.  The idea of physical touch must surely be important here.  Like, it's OK to touch someone therapeutically but quite different to touch someone for pleasure.  I like touching people (yes, especially women with nice skin) and I wonder whether it's my own longing for a return to that nice skin of childhood.  In the dream I was less enthusiastic about massaging my son's back and this probably reflects some kind of rejection of wanting to "touch" my own inner child, rather I look for the same experience by wanting to touch nice women instead.

Other parts of this dream tell me a few bits of additional info.  He first lay down on an old workbench, suggesting that I feel like it's hard work to approach this inner child.  The organiser with his cameo role sounds like my internal supervisor asking questioning what I'm doing.  Do I approach this as hard work or as pleasure-giving therapy?  The school gym hall may also represent to me a place in my unconscious that's associated with physical work.  The £5 for 10 mins is actually a fairly accurate rate but perhaps the numbers mean something.  Like we're talking about ages 5 to 10 - certainly cogent with my usual 7yo dreams, my own son being 8yo and my ages at primary school where I focus a lot of attention.

The pillow is fascinating.  Three parts to it: a toy, something hard and something soft.  Could these represent the 3 people too?

I need to do more research on these interesting threesomes.  (Could be oedipal I suppose)

----------


## mark

> _Some background: I had little sleep last night as I went to bed angry with something my wife said.  I sensed lots of tension in my chest and face muscles and it was like hours trying to relax.  The dream probably took place at around 7am which is when my longest stretch of sleep was taking place.
> _<my name="">



Dam im glad im not the only one who has problems like this, if someone or something annoys me I also am lying there forever trying to sleep.

its strange when DC's just ignore you or dont respond to you  I always find it in slightly distressing situations.

Once again im really impressed by your interpretation  ::bowdown:: 

</my>

----------


## Burned up

> Dam im glad im not the only one who has problems like this, if someone or something annoys me I also am lying there forever trying to sleep.



I would have talked about it but I didn't want to wake her up.  Grrrrrr.






> its strange when DC's just ignore you or dont respond to you  I always find it in slightly distressing situations.



Yes, it seems to happen a lot to me.  But then it's like that in RL too.  :paranoid: 





> Once again im really impressed by your interpretation 
> </my>



Thanks for the generous feedback.

Well that one was a bit of a marathon and I had more time than usual.  When I woke up I realised I had a huge amount of recall and wrote it straight down.  But the more recall, the more work!  Actually I was rather emotional this morning.  Partly because I was tired but also I think this inner child thing is starting to affect me more.

----------


## mark

> I would have talked about it but I didn't want to wake her up.  Grrrrrr.



yeah that used to happen when I used to live with my ex girlfriend....I bet she went straight to sleep as well ha ha






> Yes, it seems to happen a lot to me.  But then it's like that in RL too.



yeah bet that annoys you a bit lol I know it does with me ::?: 






> Thanks for the generous feedback.
> 
> Well that one was a bit of a marathon and I had more time than usual.  When I woke up I realised I had a huge amount of recall and wrote it straight down.  But the more recall, the more work!  Actually I was rather emotional this morning.  Partly because I was tired but also I think this inner child thing is starting to affect me more.



so the inner child thing do you think its that you are not having enough fun, maybe that your consentrating on work or you marrage and other "grown up" stuff rather then pleaseing yourself?

----------


## raklet

> I would have talked about it but I didn't want to wake her up.  Grrrrrr.



That's what Dream Views is for!  You'll always find someone awake that is willing to listen.


I have no head for this interpretation stuff, so any comment I make would just sound shallow.  So, I'll just encourage you to keep your head up and hang in there.  You sound like a decent enough fellow.

----------


## Burned up

> so the inner child thing do you think its that you are not having enough fun, maybe that your consentrating on work or you marrage and other "grown up" stuff rather then pleaseing yourself?



From the work I've done so far, yes, you're pretty close.  I was too eager to grow up and never really played as a child normally would.  It's the way I was brought up, I suppose, and my inner child believes that it's somehow wrong to play but knows he [1] really wants to.  A younger inner child also doesn't like being left alone when others are "playing" - something that brings back memories of lying in the dark as a child not being able to get to sleep and hearing my parents and the TV downstairs.  Either way as you say, it's about what others want rather than pleasing myself and being generally creative.

[1] The odd thing is this elder part of my inner child manifests as a she rather than a he.  Always be open to surprise when doing inner child work!   ::holycrap::

----------


## Burned up

> That's what Dream Views is for!  You'll always find someone awake that is willing to listen.
> 
> 
> I have no head for this interpretation stuff, so any comment I make would just sound shallow.  So, I'll just encourage you to keep your head up and hang in there.  You sound like a decent enough fellow.



Thanks Raklet.  Yes, since posting here I've accellerated my learning a lot (mainly through daily use of this DJ) and have been met with more friendliness than in other forums I've visited.  And that encourages me to be more open etc etc etc.  Often just knowing that someone who cares has read my "stuff" makes it all tolerable.

Like your DJ by the way.  ::goodjob::

----------


## Burned up

Trainspotting

I was standing on a station platform in daylight.  I may have just completed a train journey, but maybe was just watching as it seemed that the loco was steam-powered and a bit of a tourist attraction.  Beyond the platform there was a busy railway junction, with bits of machinery laying around and people working on sidings as well as tracks leading through for fast trains.  When I looked at the track nearest to me, where the steam engine was stopped, I saw that there was a small mound separating the track into two sections, about as high as the platform.  Trains arriving from either direction could go no further.  I realised this was for health and safety purposes and that the track ultimately went in a loop, with trains arriving at the end of the platform opposite where they left, then going back round the other way.

I walked up the platform to where I could get a train to where I was going.  I could hear a train coming and said "this is it" to the person next to me.  I then watched as the train passed by on a different platform.  Then another did much the same thing and I saw now the railway tracks were roads and buses were passing me.

As I've been writing this, a number of other railway dreams have come to mind many of which pre-date this DJ.  One was about small train on an island passing through parkland, another was in an industrial complex of some sort or a mine, another was a new station opening in this city, another was based on the London Underground and another at a mainline terminal where I was trying to find the train to get me home.  And another where I jumped from one carriage to another to get off at a distant platform and another where I was in a rural station and missed thr train.



Trains and railways feature a lot.  They do seem to symbolise movements through life - or more accurately the part of me that experiences life's movements.  The unusual part of this dream was the track in two sections.  I was at a place where small journeys start and end but can't continue.  I wasn't on the train (I think) so these journeys were ones I wasn't taking but I was aware of them happening.  Part(s) of me is on small, circular, dead-end journeys but not the conscious part.  As it seemed to be a tourist attraction, I assume that these pointless journeys are not essential and I'm probably wasting my time (like trainspotters ha ha).  I think I've been seeing that part of my unconscious is caught up in these pointless journeys - a part that could be put to better use if it were more focused.

The hive of industry beyond the platform is a contrast to where I was.  This is where real work is done and purposeful journeys are made.  I do that too, seemingly but my conscious self seems more focused on the frivolous journeys.

The trains passing which became buses sound like I'm watching ideas go by each of which represent potential journeys but none of which I can take because the opportunity does not come.  I don't recall being bothered by any of this in the dream although there was a feeling of "waiting for the right train" = right focus/start of journey.  This is certainly how I feel with my career at the moment so plenty of current processing going on.

I also note that I love going to stations and airports etc.  I get really excited about waiting for my train/plane and getting on it.  Also I like seeing where other trains/planes go to as if I'm looking for other directions in life.  I always feel anxious about trains/planes being late or cancelled as if my whole life is faced with uncertainty and delay.  Interesting how we can learn about dreams from RL experiences!!!

----------


## Burned up

Addressing gender imbalances

It was time to talk about Christmas parties and my course director (from last year) said that he'd invited another course to join us for a joint meal out.  My course was mainly female and the other course was entirely male.  I recall he stressed the word "men" when he said "and we'll be joined by MEN from the <some technical name now forgotten> course.

I wonder if this is about my own exploration of femininity and masculinity.  I have spent a lot of time exploring my feminine side and have only started thinking about what it is to be a man.  This isn't a sexual exploration but it taps into what I have internalised over many years through experiencing women and men.  I had repressed a lot of stuff that I considered female and therefore not right for me, a male, to accept.  (Mainly to do with emotions).

This dream is about gender balance.  I think it's positive and perhaps reminds me that I'm now in a place where I can be as male as I want without having to stop myself experiencing life in a female way (as I would understand these constructs).  The presence of my old course director, who I respected for his ability to get things done and his expertise, suggests power and my own capacity to channel my male and female parts of my self.

----------


## Burned up

Dual lead guitars

I was at some kind of exhibition but I could have been looking at the web.  It was about infliences in progressive rock.  My eyes passed a poster or album cover of Genesis and moved on to focus on Wishbone Ash.  I remembered that this band started the dual-lead guitar format which other band subsequently copied.

Not sure there's too much here.  Wishbone Ash is a band I saw earlier this year (well, one original singer/guitarist plus other musicians he's picked up in recent years) and I have an interest in their music.  I recall being pleased they got a mention in this exhibition.  I like to see recognition where it's due and I suppose this taps into my value of reporting truth rather than spin.  But the dream was so brief I won't get carried away with it.

----------


## Burned up

Moonbeam - I noticed your question at the top of the page "What has happened to my anima?".  As I've just had a dream about gender I can't help thinking that there are some linked themes here.  Guess I'm going to really have to watch what's going on now...

----------


## mark

good set of dreams there

I like the train one its something I can def relate to, I have them a lot and I think its intresting that they are represenitive of a journey 

That gender reltated dream had a very good interpretation :smiley:

----------


## raklet

As usual I enjoy reading your dreams and their interpretations.  Keep 'em coming!

----------


## Burned up

> good set of dreams there
> 
> I like the train one its something I can def relate to, I have them a lot and I think its intresting that they are represenitive of a journey



Yes, lots of train dreams for me.  I think "journey" doesn't entirely work for me as it stays in metaphor land.  Trains are more like "possibilities" when I see them and "experiences" when I'm in them.  In both cases, I expect to change or move on in life as it were.





> As usual I enjoy reading your dreams and their interpretations. Keep 'em coming!



You can be sure of that.  More so than you can the next train  ::chuckle::

----------


## tonythephatone

i've been reading mark journal for a while now... why i waited this long to glance at yours is beyond me.....

i'm hooked  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> i've been reading mark journal for a while now... why i waited this long to glance at yours is beyond me.....
> 
> i'm hooked



Hi Tony, and welcome.  And glad you like it as I don't do it with entertainment in mind, just a dispassionate attempt to understand my own humanity.  And to share my enjoyment of dream interpretation!

----------


## Burned up

A journey through the English countryside

Not sure if I'm reporting one dream or more than one, but this is how I remember it.

I was walking a long distant footpath and had stopped for the night.  It was still daylight.  I looked at my pile of kit on the wet ground and realised I had no food.  But I did find some old bridies which I threw away.

So I went to the local town with a feeling I'd been there before when I last dreamed of doing this walk.  It was somewhere in Northern England and the path would have been the Pennine Way.  I went into a different shop than in the previous dream.  It was a small supermarket like Spar or similar abd I realised that I must be at a national border of some type as the supermarket had two exits to two different countries.  (Like Geneva Airport).  I was relieved that prices were in pounds not euros.

I set off again and I was aware my wife was with me now, although behind me.  I was walking next to a railway line and was aware that down below (this was the side of a hill of some sort) was a large stadium and the Olympic Games were on.  I came to a viaduct and noticed that I could walk across it and it had pedestalls to stand on giving a view into the stadium, otherwise obscured by the wall of the viaduct.  I climbed up and saw on the other side a glass room built as some kind of viewing area.  I jumped across (the railway lines being only about a yard across now) and down some steps to the viewing area.  I couldn't see the stadium below owing to the angle of view and had to stand on a chair so as to see further below.  A small boy said to his mother that I should be taking my feet off the chair.

I looked down into the stadium and it was closer than I thought.  I could see the action as if I was up close.

The long path and town were familiar.  I have this urge to complete a long distance path having had to give up twice before in my younger days.  I see it as some kind of endurance test and I take shelter in the fact that the journey is pre-determined.  Like it means I don't have to make any decisions (which I'm generally crap at doing).  So I'm dreaming of some kind of pre-determined path in life.  I think.  The town suggests that I'm being sustained on the route and my needs are met.  Unlike yesterday's feeling of excitement at being in a station, this is the opposite.  It's a calm feeling of being in the right place, or perhaps blissfully blinkered against any distractions.

The shop on the border (border of what?) introduces an element of being somewhere at the edge of my comfort zone.  I don't go across the border in my dream.

I now follow a railway line (no trains this time) but I can't think how this is different from following the path.  And I come to a bridge but don't go over it.

I dream of stadia from time to time and haven't really resolved what these mean.  It's obviously some kind of opportunity to watch competition, but what parts of me are competing?

The boy in the viewing room was like me as a child.  I was brought up with good manners and would have said what he said to my mother.  I must have known when I stood on the chair that I was on dodgy ground according to my internalised ethics.  But I had to compromise my ethics to get a view.  I see this as a conflict between doing what I think I ought to do and doing what I want to do.  I find I'm up against this in real life quite a lot too.

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE="4"]
> The boy in the viewing room was like me as a child.  I was brought up with good manners and would have said what he said to my mother.  I must have known when I stood on the chair that I was on dodgy ground according to my internalised ethics.  But I had to compromise my ethics to get a view.  I see this as a conflict between doing what I think I ought to do and doing what I want to do.  I find I'm up against this in real life quite a lot too.
> [/COLOR]



That's a great piece of insight.  Not my dream yet still rings a bell with me too.

----------


## Burned up

Member of the opposition

All I recall from this dream was looking at myself in the mirror (just had haircut in RL) and my image becoming that of Malcolm Rifkind, a former member of Margaret Thatcher's government and now an "elder statesman" of the opposition party.  That was all.

I seem to be likening myself to this guy.  He's not my politics and although he was a local MP a while ago he lost his seat when Blair swept to power and now represents somewhere in London.  But exactly what part of me made this guy appear in my dream remains a mystery.

----------


## mark

> Member of the opposition
> 
> All I recall from this dream was looking at myself in the mirror (just had haircut in RL) and my image becoming that of Malcolm Rifkind, a former member of Margaret Thatcher's government and now an "elder statesman" of the opposition party.  That was all.
> 
> I seem to be likening myself to this guy.  He's not my politics and although he was a local MP a while ago he lost his seat when Blair swept to power and now represents somewhere in London.  But exactly what part of me made this guy appear in my dream remains a mystery.



oh my god! burned up left mystified by a hidden meaning  ::shock::  ....lol just joking  :tongue2: 

Strange dream man...mirrors are always strange in dreams, I think its really intresting to read what others see in them

----------


## Burned up

> oh my god! burned up left mystified by a hidden meaning  ....lol just joking 
> 
> Strange dream man...mirrors are always strange in dreams, I think its really intresting to read what others see in them



Hey, sometimes I'm right, sometimes I'm wrong and sometimes I give up.

I think the mirror started with some pdp with me looking in the mirror whilst having my haircut IRL.  But what do mirrors mean to me that's different from just seeing me in a dream?

I looked in a dream dictionary and it gave a variety of suggestions.  The one I like best is "how I see myself or how I think others see me".  Do I think others see me like this politico guy?  Could be.  In some ways I think I am a bit like him.  But it all seems a bit random.

----------


## mark

I agree with that I have always thought that mirrors in dreams reflect your own personal view of how you think you are, the first time I looked into it I was very very nervous about it.

well it could be worse I would say it seems like a respectable and I guess powerful image to portray

----------


## Burned up

> I agree with that I have always thought that mirrors in dreams reflect your own personal view of how you think you are, the first time I looked into it I was very very nervous about it.
> 
> well it could be worse I would say it seems like a respectable and I guess powerful image to portray



Guess so.  But he's hardly Mr Cool either. ::cooler::

----------


## Burned up

Animal antics in park

No normal paper to hand so this was initially written down on bogroll.

We (family I assume although can't remember any other DCs) visited a pleasure park of some sort on the edge of the city.  Hadn't been to it before and was surprised how much was there.  There was a boating pool and children's play area.  Around a hedge was a square pool which we could walk around.  There was a seal on the path at the far end (could have been a sea lion - had one of those before).  Another animal ran up to it.  Can't recall what it was if indeed I ever knew but it could have been a bird or a small dog.  Anyway the seal (see lion) was stroking this other creature's hair.  I watched for a moment and wanted to take a picture but knew that by the time I'd faffed around getting camera out the moment will have passed.  When I got back I told a friend (HW) about the park thinking she'd be interested.

I presume the park represents some kind of leisurely part of me as well as my interest in exploring.  The lake was a precise rectangle, like these Victorian gardens had only this one was more modern.  I am struck by the darkness of the lake in contrast to the light concrete path around it.  There is something inpenetrable and unknown about that lake.  In fact I would guess it was devoid of life.  Contrast this with the seal and the pleasure I experienced watching it play with the bird/dog.  Watching animals play is probably more primative than watching children play.  Either way it's a part of me I find difficult to express IRL.  Maybe I have an inner animal as well as an inner child?  Or is this seal/sea lion some kind of spiritual guide for me?  I have to say it's an animal I have always liked for some reason.

Telling this friend was something I would have done IRL.  She's a very down to earth person, close to nature etc.  I was eager to tell her about the park as I thought it would bring some kind of attention back to me.  Like "aren't I clever for knowing about that".  I am aware I trade knowledge IRL and that process seems to be going on internally too.

----------


## Burned up

Deal or no deal

I was doing some kind of business transaction with a slightly scruffy yet senior fellow of about my age in a modern office in some kind of complex.  It was to do with airlines and he was in charge of a few following their bankruptcy.  I flicked through a rack of airline posters and said "Do you have all these?".  One was American Airlines, which I know to be large.  Another was European Airlines which I must have made up.

Business deal done, I wanted to catch his attention before he left the room.  I must have known (of) him in my past and I asked him if he still played cards, bridge perhaps.  (Note - not played Bridge for 20 years).  He said he did and I stalked him out of the office and along a balcony-type corridor towards a bar.  He wasn't really giving me attention and when he got to the bar, presumably on the back of the deal he'd just done with me, he shouted he was buying everyone a drink.  Last thing I knew he was filling up beer glasses from a dispenser and I was nowhere near the front, feeling not as special as I would have liked.

I can't think who this guy could have been IRL.  He must have been a construct of something from within.  Someone who can focus on business yet be casual the rest of the time.  Someone who doesn't think I'm special and want to talk about old times.  Someone who is extravagant and doesn't care too much about money.  Someone who has a global portfolio.

All these themes came up for me yesterday in a personal context.  I am not good at focusing on one thing, I like to think I'm special and I am not extravagant with money.  I deal with what's in front of my nose not with global issues.  He is some kind of shadow character of mine and has aspects of himself I deny myself.  I really wanted to be friends with him but he seemed so inaccessible.  I admired him but he didn't admire me.  Just did the deal and buggered off.  I guess the challenge for me is to accept that I can be like that too but prefer not to show that side of me.

----------


## raklet

> Animal antics in park
> 
> No normal paper to hand so this was initially written down on bogroll.



What is bogroll?

----------


## Burned up

> What is bogroll?



Toilet paper

----------


## mark

> Toilet paper



 ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha I saw that one coming a mile off lol dam did I laugh! lol


hmm Deal or no deal was a intresting dream. I like the interpretation, I think I can relate to the wanting to be special feeling. You are very honest with your interpretations I think its great :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Hehehe, I looked up 'bogroll' on google before seeing the rest of the posts. Google's 'search images' returned only rolls of toilet paper  ::mrgreen::  (Raklet: you're not the only one who didn't know)

I really like the way you're interpreting all your dreams, but doesn't this take an awful lot of time every day? And does it take away the 'magic' of your dreams, if you 'rationalise' them so much?

I share your experience of seeing a DC which you don't know IRL, actually most of my DC's I described as a "mixture of several people", I never thought of it as my subconscious putting parts of myself into DC's. I do learn a lot from your interpretations, thanks!

----------


## Moonbeam

It must be hard to write on bogroll.  Sounds like something I'd do in an FA; are you sure you didn't dream that?

----------


## raklet

> It must be hard to write on bogroll.



Nigh impossible.  I hope it was clean! ::holyshit::

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha I saw that one coming a mile off lol dam did I laugh! lol
> 
> 
> hmm Deal or no deal was a intresting dream. I like the interpretation, I think I can relate to the wanting to be special feeling. You are very honest with your interpretations I think its great



For what appeared to be a disappointing dream on wakening, I was amazed how much I got out of it.

----------


## Burned up

> Hehehe, I looked up 'bogroll' on google before seeing the rest of the posts. Google's 'search images' returned only rolls of toilet paper  (Raklet: you're not the only one who didn't know)
> 
> I really like the way you're interpreting all your dreams, but doesn't this take an awful lot of time every day? And does it take away the 'magic' of your dreams, if you 'rationalise' them so much?
> 
> I share your experience of seeing a DC which you don't know IRL, actually most of my DC's I described as a "mixture of several people", I never thought of it as my subconscious putting parts of myself into DC's. I do learn a lot from your interpretations, thanks!



In some ways I think you're right about interpretation taking away the magic.  It helps not to be too earnest about it and to just enjoy interpretation as a kind of free-flow way of rekindling the dream experience.  I don't believe for one moment it's a rational science although the way I and others write it probably seems like it.

----------


## Burned up

> It must be hard to write on bogroll.  Sounds like something I'd do in an FA; are you sure you didn't dream that?



It was really there in the morning!  Yes, it was hard.  A sharp pencil tears it, a blunt one hardly leaves a mark and a pen just goes blobby.  I recognised enough words to guess the ones that looked like nothing  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Wake me up when I wake up please

_I has already woken, early, from a deep sleep and had not recall.  My wife asked me the time and I said I didn't know.  I put in the 'phones and listened to the radio before dozing off again.
_

I woke up.  I mean, I dreamed I woke up.  It was light and I turned to look at the clock.  I couldn't make out the time, like the numbers and hands were fuzzy.  I dozed off again.  Like I dreamed I dozed off (don't ask - I just know I did) and woke up knowing something didn't feel right.  Like I woke again but this was really a dream too just like the sleep.  Doh.  I figured I was the wrong way round in my bed somehow.  I peeped out of the covers and saw an outdoor scene.  Knowing that couldn't be right, I stretched out into the "illusion" (dreaming of illusions now, this is getting hard) and figured I should be touching the wall.  (I don't have a wall there IRL but never mind).  My hand felt the cold wall, which was normally yellow, and I could just about make out the outline of the wall which was totally transparent.

Asbestos came into the dream but I think that was the radio news cutting in as when I finally woke up, totally confused, there was something about asbestos on the news.

I could see the time on the clock and believed that the dream was really over.

I don't think there's an awful lot to interpret here other than being in touch with a sense of alertness and a feeling I should have known what the time was.  I have these dreaming-of-waking-up dreams occasionally.

----------


## Burned up

> I really like the way you're interpreting all your dreams, but doesn't this take an awful lot of time every day?



Missed this earlier.

Not really Sara.  In fact I don't usually interpret until I'm writing them down into this DJ, kind of free-association style.  

I spend more time looking at other people's dreams.

----------


## mark

> Wake me up when I wake up please



So were you lucid in this dream then? if so congrats man :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE="4"]
> I don't think there's an awful lot to interpret here other than being in touch with a sense of alertness and a feeling I should have known what the time was.  I have these dreaming-of-waking-up dreams occasionally.



Oh man, you should have taken the opportunity to go lucid.  If there is nothing to get out of it, you should at least have some fun with it.  Besides there is nothing wrong with being lucid once in a while.  Laberge addresses this concern in a section of his book.





> *Q*. _Since I believe that dreams are messages from the unconscious mind, I am afraid that consciously controlling my dreams would interfere with this important process and deprive me of the benefits of dream interpretation._
> 
> *A*. As chapter 5 will explain, dreams are not letters from the unconscious mind, but experiences created through the interactions of the unconscious and conscious mind. In dreams, more unconscious knowledge is available to our conscious experience. However, the dream is not at all the exclusive realm of the unconscious mind. If it were, people would never remember their dreams, because we do not have waking access to what is not conscious.
> The person, or dream ego, that we experience being in the dream is the same as our waking consciousness. It constantly influences the events of the dream through its expectations and biases, just as it does in waking life. The essential difference in the lucid dream is that the ego is aware that the experience is a dream. This allows the ego much more freedom of choice and creative responsibility to find the best way to act in the dream.
> I dont think that you should always be conscious that you are dreaming any more than I think that you should always be conscious of what you are doing in waking life. Sometimes self-consciousness can interfere with effective performance; if you are in a situation (dream or waking) in which your habits are working smoothly, you dont need to direct your action consciously. However, if your habits are taking you in the wrong direction (whether dreaming or waking), you should be able to wake up to what you are doing wrong and consciously redirect your approach.
> *As for the benefits of dream interpretation, lucid dreams can be examined as fruitfully as non-lucid ones. Indeed, lucid dreamers sometimes interpret their dreams while they are happening. Becoming lucid is likely to alter what would have otherwise happened, but the dream can still be interpreted.
> *

----------


## Burned up

> So were you lucid in this dream then? if so congrats man



Well, kind of.  I've always had a degree of this but I never had any inclination to develop lucidity into the explorations that you and others enjoy.

----------


## Burned up

> Oh man, you should have taken the opportunity to go lucid.  If there is nothing to get out of it, you should at least have some fun with it.  Besides there is nothing wrong with being lucid once in a while.  Laberge addresses this concern in a section of his book.



Thanks for the ref.  I agree with the conscious/unconscious thing and that's where I get my own interpretations.

I think one day lucidity will come naturally rather than the random stuff I get now.  I know you guys think I should try the techniques and perhaps if I have some spare time/energy I will.

----------


## Burned up

No cigar

I was in church and sitting at the side with nobody I knew.  A large man walks past me and stands behind a pillar out of sight of the clergy but near the front.  He then lights a cigar and starts puffing, with the smoke drifting away from the front and towards me.  I moved from side to side but the smoke seemed to reach me and only me regardless.  I felt angry enough to do something about it and although anxious I went to the man and asked him to put his cigar out.
He became aggressive and refused.  By now his voice had somehow become amplified through the church sound system and was competing with the minister's voice.  I was more worried that somehow I had brought attention on myself for having caused this commotion than anything to do with the smoke.

Somehow the situation was resolved and there were now 4 children on the podium with the clergy: 3 girls and a boy probably aged 11 or 12.  They were being thanked or praised for achieving something perhaps to do with music.  The podium now becomes a field surrounded by trees and I was watching them and the minister in the open air.

Other than my apparent persecution complex, what else is this dream suggesting and who/what is this man for me?  He is arrogant, disruptive and inconsiderate.  I, of course, am none of these but presumably I have the capacity to be so if I choose.  But all that is repressed and seems to be reconstructed as a big man puffing smoke at me.  The rest of the people seem disinterested which suggests that his behaviour is more of a concern to my conscious self than to anything in my unconscious.

Then the amplified voices clash and I sense discontent.  And it's my conscious self that's feeling embarrassed (ashamed?) of causing the trouble.  Why couldn't I have just moved seat?  Maybe I need to show more acceptance or find ways of accommodating my arrogant self to avoid any further conflict.  Kind of - it's OK to be like that if I choose.

And what are the 4 children all about?  3 girls and a boy don't appear to be a configuration I've seen before.  The number 4 often appears in my dreams (diff in age between my sister and I - very significant to me as a child) but nothing seems to leap out about the 3+1 pattern.

And why are we now in a lush sunny field rather than a church?  Something about fertility?  Something about nature?  Dunno.

----------


## mark

> No cigar



ha ha do you smoke at all mate?

I dont and I totally hate it so I can def relate to you wanting to stop it especially when in public places ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha do you smoke at all mate?
> 
> I dont and I totally hate it so I can def relate to you wanting to stop it especially when in public places ha ha



I don't like smoke either and besides, it's illegal in public enclosed spaces.

Wondering why a cigar not a cigarette.  Perhaps it's the arrogance thing, which I associate more with cigar smokers.

----------


## Moonbeam

Do we not do Freudian, just Jungian?  Otherwise, the answer is obvious.

----------


## Burned up

If you follow him turn to page 38 if you don't turn to page 6
_
I'd just been reading one of those multi-path books to my son._

I was in this house with some other people.  It was quite dark and there was a long staircase going straight up.  We were in a game of some sort which meant that we had to follow instructions on what to do next.  At some point I seemed to assume command of the story and was in charge of navigating through the plot.  Another man wasn't doing what the book said and I found his attitude threatening, although there was no aggressive intent.  Last thing I remember was going up the long stairs before waking up.

The story only works if people play to the rules.  Otherwise chaos ensues, just as in the book I read where the story wouldn't make sense if you just read it randomly.  Me taking command of instructions is not unusual IRL and I often find people (esp women) hand me anything that looks like complicated instructions or directions.  But it's true that I don't like it when people don't play by the rules.  I didn't like it as a child nor as an adult.

But this is all me.  Just as with yesterday's cigar smoker, here is someone who isn't going to be bossed around somehow interfering with me.  Like some kind of internal saboteur.  Perhaps if I could be more arrogant and less anal about rules then I'd not feel so threatened by others when they break them.

----------


## Burned up

> Do we not do Freudian, just Jungian?  Otherwise, the answer is obvious.



LOL.  You're quite right of course.  Perhaps I find it too easy to interpret symbols in others' dreams and avoid making the same associations in my own.

OK, so there's this arrogant guy waving his big willy about...

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL. You're quite right of course. Perhaps I find it too easy to interpret symbols in others' dreams and avoid making the same associations in my own.
> 
> OK, so there's this arrogant guy waving his big willy about...



I know, I was laughing, because I've found out the same thing--it's obvious when someone else points it out!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> LOL.  You're quite right of course.  Perhaps I find it too easy to interpret symbols in others' dreams and avoid making the same associations in my own.
> 
> OK, so there's this arrogant guy waving his big willy about...



ha ha it is always easier to judge/read others when comparing it to yourself.

lol I laughed when MB pointed that out  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha it is always easier to judge/read others when comparing it to yourself.
> 
> lol I laughed when MB pointed that out



Me too.  I still don't know why I didn't use that interpretation in the first instance.

----------


## The Cusp

> If you follow him turn to page 38 if you don't turn to page 6



I used to love those books.

----------


## Burned up

> I used to love those books.



Yes, reading them again now takes me back.  Anyone remember Ian Livingstone?

----------


## Burned up

An Eye of Mordor-like experience

_Having trouble reading my writing here, as it was dark and I was tired and was kind of writing on a pad of paper on the floor with my hand dangling out of bed, like.  (No, Raklet and Moonbeam, not on bogroll this time)  I think this is most of it._

I was at a village or conference centre of some sort and my finance director (who i hardly know) was "about".  I was trying to avoid him, like he was evil or something.  Inside I felt he was watching me like the Stasi.  Then I was outside, walking around the centre on a kind of ridge or dyke and there was a row of houses (the village or centre - whatever) on one side and a narrow fast river on the other.  I walked around the front and the back, always feeling he was watching me, and was on the rooftop at some point.  I had the impression that others were with me and equally scared although I don't recall who.

All I know is that this guy has a kind of fearsome power in real life.  Whatever it is I fear in the dream, I know I project onto him in real life.  But this fear of being watched in my dream was much more powerful, more threatening and gave me a real sense that my life could be finished if he caught my attention.

Where did this come from?  When did I internalise this feeling then?  It was horrible and I'm not surprised I repressed it.  That same feeling of knowing I could be punished even though I did nothing wrong (as a child).  I guess my father would have had something to do with this, and it seems I carry this fear around with me.  He wasn't an abusive man but he could be unpredictable and I was afraid of him.

----------


## raklet

> He wasn't an abusive man but he could be unpredictable and I was afraid of him.



Sorry to hear that, BU.  I can only imagine how terrible it would feel to be afraid of someone that you would ultimately wish to have love and acceptance from.  Have a  ::hug::

----------


## The Cusp

> Yes, reading them again now takes me back.  Anyone remember Ian Livingstone?



Oh yeah!  The Fighting Fantasy books were the best!  There was another series that used taught basic computer programming, those were pretty good.  Nothing like GOTO statements on the old Vic 20.

----------


## Moonbeam

> He wasn't an abusive man but he could be unpredictable and I was afraid of him.



Aren't all fathers like that?  :Sad:  

Is yours still around?  I have a much better relationship with mine now. People change sometimes.  In my dreams, he is annoying yet I am always happy to be with him. Like IRL, really.

----------


## raklet

> Aren't all fathers like that?  
> 
> Is yours still around?  I have a much better relationship with mine now. People change sometimes.  In my dreams, he is annoying yet I am always happy to be with him. Like IRL, really.



No, I don't think all are like that.  I may not have agreed with all my dad's rules as a kid (what kid does), but he was always fair and consistent.  Annoyed, sometimes.  Afraid, never.  I enjoy my current relationship immensely.  Not only is he my dad, but we are also friends and partners in a farming operation.  Aside from my wife and kids, he his the person I like to be with the most.

----------


## Moonbeam

Strange how he is in your dreams.  

I shouldn't have said that about all fathers being that way; not true, I know.

----------


## Burned up

> Sorry to hear that, BU.  I can only imagine how terrible it would feel to be afraid of someone that you would ultimately wish to have love and acceptance from.  Have a



Well it's like he was a different person then to the gentle kind man he is now.  In mitigation he was under a lot of stress himself at the time.  But as a child I didn't have that kind of understanding.

----------


## Burned up

> Oh yeah!  The Fighting Fantasy books were the best!  There was another series that used taught basic computer programming, those were pretty good.  Nothing like GOTO statements on the old Vic 20.



Did nobody tell you that GOTO statements are for poor programmers?  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> Aren't all fathers like that?  
> 
> Is yours still around?  I have a much better relationship with mine now. People change sometimes.  In my dreams, he is annoying yet I am always happy to be with him. Like IRL, really.



Yes he is and yes I do.  In my dreams (when it is really him) he is generous and reliable if a little inaccurate with facts.  I probably repress the more scary parts about him and these come out as other DCs.

----------


## Burned up

Nothing

Nothing

Nothing

----------


## mark

just read your dream from the night before...shame about the interpretation. Sounds like things could have been bad for you back then. I get the unpredictable nature you talk about, I have had some rough experiences with my step father.

meh moonbeam...I agree with your statement atleast all my exoerience of fathers point that way.

dont worry about not having any dreams lol it happens to everyone  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> Well it's like he was a different person then to the gentle kind man he is now.  In mitigation he was under a lot of stress himself at the time.  But as a child I didn't have that kind of understanding.



That's great to hear!  Sorry you had no dreams last night.

----------


## Burned up

> That's great to hear!  Sorry you had no dreams last night.



Well tonight is just about to start (11pm here) so here's hoping...

----------


## Burned up

> just read your dream from the night before...shame about the interpretation. Sounds like things could have been bad for you back then. I get the unpredictable nature you talk about, I have had some rough experiences with my step father.



I wonder what it is that makes it so.  And how will my children remember me I wonder?





> meh moonbeam...I agree with your statement atleast all my exoerience of fathers point that way.
> 
> dont worry about not having any dreams lol it happens to everyone



I woke at least twice with rather unremarkable memories of dreams but didn't write them down and didn't remember in the morning.  It's while since I've woken with absolutely nothing.  I should really jot down those fleeting dream memories as they fade in seconds.

----------


## mark

> I wonder what it is that makes it so.  And how will my children remember me I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> I woke at least twice with rather unremarkable memories of dreams but didn't write them down and didn't remember in the morning.  It's while since I've woken with absolutely nothing.  I should really jot down those fleeting dream memories as they fade in seconds.



Mate you don't seem a bad person at all I bet you are a really good father plus if you say you had a bad time with your father I don't think you would make the same mistakes he did. I often find that those who have those experiences always tend to be nicer people. I'm sure your kids love you  :smiley: 

Yeah I do that sometimes to, if I have a dream that I don't think much of I often just ignore it

----------


## raklet

> Mate you don't seem a bad person at all I bet you are a really good father plus if you say you had a bad time with your father I don't think you would make the same mistakes he did. I often find that those who have those experiences always tend to be nicer people. I'm sure your kids love you



I agree completely.  My grandpa can be a very nasty person at times.  He still treats my dad badly and I can see the great pain it causes him.  My dad says he has tried all his life to not be like his dad.  I think he has been successful in this.

----------


## Burned up

Thanks Mark and Raklet for your encouraging comments.  I guess I just do what I can and hope for the best.  The rest is down to fate or whatever.

----------


## Burned up

3 people and a scary intrusion

A gathering of people I know from another forum was going on at my old home (home when I was aged 10 to 18).  I have never met these other guys - call them B, J and C -  they are only names on a forum IRL.  In the dream they looked like early Beatles or Shadows members so probably age around 18 themselves.  Also 2 others there who I didn't have names for.  B was in the garden in some kind of glass room.

Next we were playing volleyball in  the lounge (which had grown in size) and I was a bit embarassed about this.  Then we were playing cards.  Then we were sitting in a row watching TV.  Although we started in the old-style suits I noticed I was now wearing a yellow jumper and light brown trousers (I owned both of these ages about 18).  B was now talking to my mother, joking etc.

At this point I really wanted them to go.  My father then came home.  I was about to tell him about the volleyball in the lounge but decided against it as he wouldn't have approved.  However my mum told him anyway.   :Sad:   A car arrived to take the 2 I didn't know away and I saw them sitting in the back like children.

Then another car arrived.  More of a limo.  It was painted decoratively and the back hatch door was open revealing I think 3 people who were all drunk.  A woman faced me, grinning insolently.  I told them to leave and set about noting their car number.  As I did this the car started moving - not away out of the drive but into the garage.  At that point I was aware of some kind of fear or terror as these people had disappeared into my house.  My father then came home (yes, I know he was already home earlier) and I was pleased as I could pass the problem on to him to sort out.

Some previous days processing here.  The three people on the forum were in a thread I was in yesterday.  There was some tension between them then but they seemed to be friends in the dream.  B is a bit of a joker in the forum and that's how he was in the dream.  Also the discussion here of my father seemed to have conveyed him into the dream.  Also I was talking about going on holiday with 3 friends when I was 18 with my wife.

The dream was clearly situated when I was 18.  The year I went to uni and was planning on another holiday with a different 3 friends.  I seem to be very accommodating of these friends although it was all a show as I really wanted them to leave.  Internally these must be (male) parts of me that I see as some kind of competition.

I experienced my parents as I would have expected.  I note the feeling of doing the wrong thing (as defined by my father) and the oedipal feeling of being betrayed by my mother.

The last scene was a bit disjointed.  It seems to be that combo of two men and one woman again, with the woman grabbing my attention.  This time they're more "in my face" and threatening.  Like they drove their car into my belly and it felt like a punch.  When I woke up I had a sore tummy from poor digestion, so that explains the feeling.  But unconsciously a sore tummy seems to come through as fear or dread.  It was my father I wanted, not my mother.  Presumably I felt like that at some time in my life (but probably not when I was 18).

----------


## Burned up

Lost car and some random dream stuff

I was working at a local radio station in a part of my home town where I know it isn't!  (Actually where my son has dance lessons).  I had to go and move my car from its illegal parking place but I couldn't find it.  I went to a shop over the road and realised I didn't have any trousers on.  When I came back my boss (a stranger) was outside the offices suggesting we go for lunch.  I wasn't totally sure what he was saying and he was just staring almost in desperation at me.  I still couldn't find my car.

Is this one worth analysing?  Lost car seems to be some kind of lost freedom.  Working at a radio station - Needing to communicate perhaps?  Lunch with boss - pass.  No trousers - feeling a bit exposed presumably.  Location of dream - where I wait during dance class, which I actually enjoy.

I'd like to piece that bundle together but can't.

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE="4"]oedipal feeling of being betrayed by my mother.



Oedipal?  Yes, I could look it up, but it is more enjoyable to hear you explain it.   ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Oedipal?  Yes, I could look it up, but it is more enjoyable to hear you explain it.



Err.....OK then.

Well there's this greek myth about a young man called Oedipus who, following many twists and turns in the story, ends up by murdering his father and marrying his mother.

Freud used this story to illustrate how an infant becomes attached to the opposite-sex parent and sees the same-sex parent as a rival.  More generally, it's a feeling of wanting to be with one person only and getting angry when a third (or more) person joins in or is otherwise getting in the way.  The theory being that the first group we ever knew was when we realised that we weren't the most special person to the most significant person in our life.  Of course that only applies if you had two parents/caregivers or one and their partner.  It's an important part of growing up (coping with groups) and is more difficult if we were brought up by one person alone.

Soooo.......the 3 people in my dream could be an illustration of a couple plus a third person.  I can't make that work for me, however, so it probably isn't.

Important piece of theory is the oedipal complex!

 ::hump::   ::madtongue::

----------


## Burned up

Front line antics with a cameo appearence of a cherry tree

There was some kind of war on but the participants weren't particularly effective.  I wanted to get across a bridge that was the front line and I had at least one friend with me.  A soldier from my own side who I recognised as RF timidly told me to go back as he held his gun.  People from the other side were distracting him and laughing at him and we just walked past.

The bridge led to an old tower, kind of a round squat one like a large beehive.  I wanted to go somewhere far away to hide but my accomplice wanted to go in.  We went in and up some stairs.  The stairs seemed to lead to street level but at this stage it seemed important to hide.  A man was there, naked, perhaps washing.  Another friend was now with us called EA and she didn't seem too worried.  We (now my wife and I) knew that two people, both women and one apparently called Fiona were looking for us.  We saw them go past from inside the tower as they continued up the stairs past us then came in and sat on the sofa.  We weren't worried.

Next thing, the room was ground floor and B and S, friends of ours were in the dream with the other DCs gone.  They were talking about a cherry tree and putting some meat-based  home-made substance on it to help it grow.  They got the idea from a book.

The useless soldiers reminded me of the useless football team from a couple of weeks ago.  Seems like my men DCs are still pretty useless - can't play football and can't guard a bridge.  Much of the rest of the dream seemed to feature women who as individuals appeared stronger.  My men wanted me not to cross the bridge - so what was I crossing from and to?  It seemed quite nice the other side although it wasn't a place I recognised.

It was dark in the tower and quiet.  But I wasn't rested as I felt I was being followed.  The mysterious Fiona was after me.  (wtf is Fiona?).  My friend EA is one of those very efficient people so I seemed to be engaging with a very practical/pragmatic part of me.  And probably a wise part as she knew I wasn't in as much danger as I thought I was.  Is this just me being paranoid as usual?

Dunno about the cherry tree as this seemed to be a different dream sequence.  The natural substance of the tree contrasted with the darkness, the stone and emptiness of the scene.  Something symbolic about passion and growth and beauty in that tree and how I should be looking after it.

----------


## mark

Odepius hmm that sounds dodgy as anything to me.  ::?:  

sometimes I think freud was a little bit insane  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

> People from the other side were distracting him and laughing at him and we just walked past



Hehe..if only war actually worked that way.

I haven't had a "war" dream in a long time...but I do get those dreams, kind of similar in which there is a big to do about something you just cant figure out...hehe, no purpose really. I don't like the feeling of being followed so your dark tower scene, knowing someone was behind you have me the chills  ::shock:: .

Talk about symbolic..that cherry tree sequence certainly is...kind of bittersweet..you can attribute alot of meanings to that.

----------


## Burned up

> Odepius hmm that sounds dodgy as anything to me.  
> 
> sometimes I think freud was a little bit insane



Probably - he did half an hour of dream analysis every day.

----------


## Burned up

> Hehe..if only war actually worked that way.
> 
> I haven't had a "war" dream in a long time...but I do get those dreams, kind of similar in which there is a big to do about something you just cant figure out...hehe, no purpose really. I don't like the feeling of being followed so your dark tower scene, knowing someone was behind you have me the chills .
> 
> Talk about symbolic..that cherry tree sequence certainly is...kind of bittersweet..you can attribute alot of meanings to that.



Hi bro.  Yes, the cherry tree was totally out of sorts.  There's something romantic about it too, and fresh and many other adjectives.  Yes, bitter and sweet.  I like that.

----------


## Burned up

Hot news from school

Chatting with schoolfriend PB, possibly at his house.  He said that GR, who was at school with us but our paths didn't really cross, wasn't working in security any more.  I kinda made out I knew this, but didn't.  PB said that while GR was involved with protecting Princess Di she suggested they had sex together but he refused and left.

This is tough.  PB wasn't a particularly close friend and GR I hardly knew at all.  GR could have been a pro footballer IIRC but decided against it.  I suppose he was someone I respected but who was quite different from me.
PB was someone I wanted to have as a friend and I probably tried hard to cultivate the friendship.  I suppose I wouldn't want to appear uncool to him.  My interest in what he had to say and my pretense in knowing already his gossip covered up my own fear of not knowing what I was "supposed" to know.  If this was about sex in particular then I guess I was inexperienced at the time when the dream was set.  But I wouldn't have admitted that.
Also why Di?  When this dream was set she would have just appeared on the scene.
Still confused.

----------


## mark

> Probably - he did half an hour of dream analysis every day.



 ::shock::  dam if thats the case what does that make is lol?

I cant wait to read your interpretation on the dream you had  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> dam if thats the case what does that make us lol?



hehe, I was just thinking the same...
But I think Bu already knew  :wink2: 

For years I've only known Freud because of this picture my dad had in his working room: http://www.planetmike.com/opticalillusions/freud.gif
(being a young kid, it took me some years before I suddenly realised what really was on that man's mind  :tongue2: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> dam if thats the case what does that make is lol?



I don't even want to think about that... :Oops: 





> For years I've only known Freud because of this picture my dad had in his working room: http://www.planetmike.com/opticalillusions/freud.gif



 ::lol::  Yes that's what was on _his_ mind...

----------


## Burned up

> Yes that's what was on _his_ mind...



And freud believed "it" is on all our minds too.  The libido, the sex instinct and all that.

I've read that a man thinks about sex once every 8 minutes or so on average.  This leaves me thinking that there must be some men who don't think about sex much or at all!!!

----------


## Burned up

Grief and avoidance

Not sure where I was but it was a house, possibly the 10-18 yo house that's featured a lot in recent dreams.  I looked in a glass panel in a door and saw my paternal grandmother dead on a chair.  (She died back in 1990).  My first thought was to find my dad but on the way into the lounge I first came across another man.  A stranger.  He was there to fix the TV I think.  He started chatting to me and all I could think was that I wanted to go to my dad but I was too polite to tell him to stop.  Eventually he did and I found my dad sitting in an armchair.  I went to hug him, to share our grief.  But rather than grieving he jovially said "That wasn't supposed to happen, was it".

My outward patience / inward impatience to the TV repair man was totally in character, especially in my younger days.  Maybe I listen to pointless messages from my internal TV repair man - some kind of thinking function I suppose.  And that listening takes me away from matters of the heart like grief.

Who was my grandmother to me?  She was a simple, busy woman.  Her death in my dream could be a way of locating something in time or it could be something about death of something in me.  But I'm going for a third option.  I've always thought there's some unfinished business regarding my father and his mother's death.  Like I never acknowledged it with him.  I felt I let him down by avoiding the issue at the time.  And now we're closer it may be we can talk at that level for the first time.  Within me, I think I found the part of me that can share grief - something our family has always been avoidant about.  And my dream father's avoidant response is how I perceived him then and how I feel safe to experience him now.  I guess I'm at the point where the contradiction of avoiding grief and inviting it is in my awareness.

----------


## Burned up

Snuggled up

_I was in the home of my former counselling supervisor/mentor the previous evening with three others from my previous course.  I sat on her sofa next to a female colleague._

I was in J's front room where a few of us counselling trainees were watching a DVD.  I was on the sofa with a (female) friend with whom I have shares a lot of "stuff", and her with me.  I wanted to snuggle up to her and felt brave enough to do so.  To my relief she responded and held me close.  Later I had to go out of the room for some reason and when I came back in I modestly sat elsewhere.  I noticed she looked rejected so I went back to the sofa and this time she snuggled up to me.  Last thing I recall was packing a car to leave and looking for my shoes.

I think this is one of those "feminine side" dreams I sometimes get.  The friend is important to me but our relationship was never physical other than hugs and kisses on meeting and parting.  But I recall always wanting to be closer, looking for something in her that I couldn't find in myself.  Dreams like this remind me of that feeling and, ultimately, the feeling of being held as a baby which I can only access via these adult experiences.

The shoes and car scene was a bit of a side-show I think.  Although I does leave me with a feeling of sadness about relationships coming to an abrupt end.

----------


## mark

> Snuggled up



Sounds like a very nice dream mate!

These are some of my favorites kinds of dreams, did you find that you thought differently about her upon waking?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Snuggled up
>  I was on the sofa with a (female) friend with whom I have shares a lot of "stuff", and her with me. I wanted to snuggle up to her and felt brave enough to do so. To my relief she responded and held me close. Later I had to go out of the room for some reason and when I came back in I modestly sat elsewhere. I noticed she looked rejected so I went back to the sofa and this time she snuggled up to me. Last thing I recall was packing a car to leave and looking for my shoes.



I have dreams like that lots of times.  That is one of those times when I agree with you that it probably doesn't mean what it seems to mean, more the physical representation of the platonic relationship; like you are glad that you are "close" to her.

Brilliant analysis, no?  :smiley:  You never would have figured that one out without  my help. :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> And now we're closer it may be we can talk at that level for the first time. Within me, I think I found the part of me that can share grief - something our family has always been avoidant about.



Wow, that sounds great.  Amazing what self inflection can do over time in changing attitudes and perceptions.  The dream sounded sad, but I was happy to read the positive interpretation.

----------


## Burned up

> Sounds like a very nice dream mate!
> 
> These are some of my favorites kinds of dreams, did you find that you thought differently about her upon waking?



It was.  I've been wondering for a while when I'd have one.  Long overdue!

----------


## Burned up

> I have dreams like that lots of times.  That is one of those times when I agree with you that it probably doesn't mean what it seems to mean, more the physical representation of the platonic relationship; like you are glad that you are "close" to her.



Yes I would agree with that.  The dream was about closeness not sex.





> Brilliant analysis, no?  You never would have figured that one out without  my help.



Yes, a truly inspired insight  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Wow..Bu..You know something, like Moonbeam and you, i've had these types of dreams as well..a sensitive side coming out. You wanted to be closer you said..perhaps it was wishful thinking? (or dreaming in this case)..When I get lonely, i'll often dream about intimate contact, not sexual at all..just desiring to be near someone, to be close to them in every way..I think I know what you felt here though I can't be sure.

I'd like another one of these though I've woken up sad from them quite often realizing I'm not snuggling with someone special. :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, that sounds great.  Amazing what self inflection can do over time in changing attitudes and perceptions.  The dream sounded sad, but I was happy to read the positive interpretation.



That's interesting.  I didn't feel sad in the dream.  Just desperate to find my dad and be there for him in a way that I wasn't many years ago.

----------


## Burned up

> Wow..Bu..You know something, like Moonbeam and you, i've had these types of dreams as well..a sensitive side coming out. You wanted to be closer you said..perhaps it was wishful thinking? (or dreaming in this case)..When I get lonely, i'll often dream about intimate contact, not sexual at all..just desiring to be near someone, to be close to them in every way..I think I know what you felt here though I can't be sure.
> 
> I'd like another one of these though I've woken up sad from them quite often realizing I'm not snuggling with someone special.



The sadness you speak of, bro, is the yearning we have to find someone to fulfill what our dreams are telling us.  That we want to be whole again.  That the missing part of us leaves us sad and lonely.

I guess you're feeling like you want to be special to someone.  It's an overwhelming feeling when it arises in dreams (we kind of avoid it in real life).  I'm guessing that you're looking for someone just now.  I hope you find someone to sustain you through your loneliness.

----------


## bro

> The sadness you speak of, bro, is the yearning we have to find someone to fulfill what our dreams are telling us.  That we want to be whole again.  That the missing part of us leaves us sad and lonely.
> 
> I guess you're feeling like you want to be special to someone.  It's an overwhelming feeling when it arises in dreams (we kind of avoid it in real life).  I'm guessing that you're looking for someone just now.  I hope you find someone to sustain you through your loneliness.



You just summed up so many of my deep thoughts and feelings...no joke. I'm amazed how common this is because just the thought of waking up and thinking that I'm the only one with this..untouchable longing for something or someone I can't put my finger on..hurts even more.    Yes..actually I am looking for someone..or a group..or something. Basically trying to build my own connections and it's a large overwhelming task..I know there's possiblities, but it's hard to beleive that someone will go as deep as me into their feelings...to _really_ connect

I'm going to stop before I tell my life story..hehe.. thanks for the insight, really.

----------


## Burned up

> You just summed up so many of my deep thoughts and feelings...no joke. I'm amazed how common this is because just the thought of waking up and thinking that I'm the only one with this..untouchable longing for something or someone I can't put my finger on..hurts even more.    Yes..actually I am looking for someone..or a group..or something. Basically trying to build my own connections and it's a large overwhelming task..I know there's possiblities, but it's hard to beleive that someone will go as deep as me into their feelings...to _really_ connect
> 
> I'm going to stop before I tell my life story..hehe.. thanks for the insight, really.



Yes, it is hard to believe.  And even when you think it happens, you find there's still something missing.  In my experience no one person can be everything for me and that was another hard lesson.  In many ways our unconscious is our closest friend and that means our dreams are one means of contact.  Take it easy.

----------


## mark

> It was.  I've been wondering for a while when I'd have one.  Long overdue!



no matter how often we have those dreams they are always overdue  :smiley: 

you said for sure that it was not about ex and more about intimacy, did you have difficulty differentiating between the 2 or is it blatantly obvious? cos I think I have really trouble separating the 2  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> no matter how often we have those dreams they are always overdue 
> 
> you said for sure that it was not about ex and more about intimacy, did you have difficulty differentiating between the 2 or is it blatantly obvious? cos I think I have really trouble separating the 2



I can only state my belief.  When we dream/think/fantasise about someone else it's never really them, just what we think they are or what we want them to be.  Only when we're actually communicating with someone or touching them etc are we really aware of their presence.

So dreams of people are about our constructs of those people, or some of the constructs anyway.  These constructs are multi-purpose.  We have a construct for "wanting to hold" for example or "nice looking".  When we're in touch with these constructs we're taken on a journey to when these constructs have been used either for real or in fantasy.  That, I believe, is what happens in dreams.

What I'm saying is that the person is absent but the thought and feeling is still there - as a kind of object-less imprint in your memory.

----------


## Burned up

Lazy

I woke up in the night and ran through a dream I'd just had.  Thinking I'd remember it in the morning I went back to sleep.  You can guess the rest.

I know it featured one of my daughters and some sweets.

----------


## bro

Yar...how common. When I wake, much of the time it is a battle to remain awake...sheer determination is what it takes..no matter how exausted. At least you remembered a few bits of it  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Yar...how common. When I wake, much of the time it is a battle to remain awake...sheer determination is what it takes..no matter how exausted. At least you remembered a few bits of it



Not enough to do my usual.

I'm at work now but when I get home I'll decypher the scrawl that was me in bed writing my dream with pencil in hand half asleep with a notepad on the floor.  If I understand 3 words from last night I'll be happy.

----------


## bro

Haha...middle of the night scrawl...that's usually what comes from my recording attempts at night...I wish you luck :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Not enough to do my usual.
> 
> I'm at work now but when I get home I'll decypher the scrawl that was me in bed writing my dream with pencil in hand half asleep with a notepad on the floor.  If I understand 3 words from last night I'll be happy.




ha ha I know this one lol  :tongue2: 

I have the annoying habit of writing over the same line over and over again to the point of the page looking like a scribble

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha I know this one lol 
> 
> I have the annoying habit of writing over the same line over and over again to the point of the page looking like a scribble



Yes, that's exactly what's in front of me now.  That, and a 10 line gap between two other "sentences".

----------


## Burned up

Exploring the island

_I think this is what my hieroglyphics are telling me_

I was on the Canary island of La Gomera.  Looking from a road descending steeply from above the village I was going to was situated on a headland.  I was in a bus of some kind - like a tour bus - although I think I was just arriving.  The bust first went to where I was staying on the main street.  It wasn't obvious how close to the sea this road was.  I was then walking along the sea front watching children swimming.  I looked on the map where everything was and I saw that there were harbour walls extending into the sea which wasn't obvious when I looked out.  I could now see the main street running across the headland.
Back at the hotel I was explaining how I needed to get to work on another island (which I think was also La Gomera!) and this meant 3 buses and a ferry (by now I must have been on Tenerife, but never mind).  I was trying to recall how it was I had work on La Gomera and then remembered how I once worked in Portugal and this was the same sort of thing.  I'd have to leave at 7.30am.

Remark: I once visited a potential client in Portugal who had moved office there from the UK for part of the year.  I was doubtless thinking of that trip when I imagined working in Portugal.

Well it was a nice dream.  All very sunny and relaxed.  What does leap out of the text is the time at the end - 7.30.  How many times have I dreamed that number?  Is this another dream about me being 7 and a half?  Interestingly I had a holiday in Cornwall when I was about that age and the village in the dream looked more Cornish than it did Canarian.  And the holiday came about through a colleague of my father at work, so there's another connection.
Previous dreams about being 7 and a half leave me with the feeling of having lost something.  But this one leaves me feeling really quite stimulated and happy.  I was largely alone in this dream, with DCs being just bit-part players none of whom stay in my mind.  Perhaps I was happy in my own world as a 7 year old, enjoying exploring (which was true) and feeling like I was at the end of the world (the headland in the dream).  

I liked maps at that age too.  In my dream my map presumably represents some kind of need I have for locating places - in my mind as much as on the land.  I was seemingly engaging in self-discovery here.

----------


## Burned up

Watery rectangle

_All I have written here is "Titanic" and over the top of it "Room. get out."_

The lasting image is of a room, inside a building (or ship?) of some kind.  Surfaces are enamel and glossy wood.  There is a rectangular polished wooden area on the floor in the middle which I have managed to escape from.  Some kind of water hazard turns it into a labyrinth or puzzle.  Anyhow, I'm to repeat the feat for some unknown reason and am about to step back on to the rectangle.  There was a rectangle above my head too - perhaps where the water comes from.
Next thing I'm walking away from the room thinking about the Titanic.

There's much more but that's what I recall.

I also have an image in mind from the original Poseidon Adventure where the ship has turned over and people are falling through the roof into the water.  That's what this dream was like.

Something about squares (well, this rectangle is like a square) which represent fear in my dreams.  Like those "platonic solids" on another forum thread.  It's an abstract fear, like a fear of danger itself.  That's how I felt.  Probably a fear of death or anihilation but not of being hurt.

Again in a dream I'm testing myself against this square/rectangle.  It has 4 sides and 4 is a number that represents my parents and my sister.  There were 4 of us and further, I am 4 years older tan my sister.  4 was a very important number for me.  Perhaps the conjecture is shaky but it's the kind of thing that my dreams seem to be made of.

I guess a challenge of mine in life is to accept that fear, wherever it comes from, as it seems to be repressed at the moment.  Deeply repressed (dark internal room).

----------


## Burned up

My old friend and an Italian job

I saw a woman who I had known for a long time (not IRL) and she was with her friend.  She was looking awkward.  I reminded her that I had lent my car to her - a Fiat.  She or her friend said it had been stolen.  But I knew she had another car and she had somehow swapped mine with this other one.  Although I felt cheated by this, my soft side came out and I sensed she was in some kind of trouble.  I changed tack and acted like we were old lovers - which we were - and hugged her lifting her in the air.  Next thing I knew we were lying on the ground together and she was giggling, happy.  That was more important to me than having my car back.
In the next scene I was in a sweetshop having come in the back way.  It was Italian-owned and there was an air of criminality about it (mafia or something).  I was relieved to get out onto the street.

She was no ordinary DC.  She's my special DC that appears from time to time.  Last time she was awkward with me and a bit stand-off-ish.  This time it started the same but in a moment of forgiveness/transcendence I decided that being with her was more important to me than material posessions.  I feel the emotion just writing this.  Also the car to me represents freedom which in turn implies being able to get away from things.  It appears I have stronger feelings for attending to matters of the heart than from avoiding them - kind of something I knew but it's interesting to see how this plays out in the dream and the feelings I have as I move between the scenes.

I don't know the relevance of the Italian connection (the car or the shop).  Noted that "Fiat" translates as "faith" from latin but that could be a red herring.

----------


## bro

"Exploring The Island"..wow..you have some very graphic descriptions...I could almost picture some of it, though It was rather difficult since I'm not familiar with the locations you mentioned. Strange how that potential client might have influenced this dream...I find old thoughts emerge in the strangest of places in mine.

I like the way you described "Watery Rectangle"..Your analyses are brilliant as well..(I've plenty of platonic solids dreams..though not recently that...filled me with terror. There was a thread on it once having to do with them occuring during fevers..t'was common for me). I'm sure there was also symbolism in the dark, deep room like you said..you seem to have lots of insight into yourself.

"Italian Job" was sweet...from aggravated problem to old love..But Bu, why leave the sweetshop? I'm sure those Mafia guys had some wonderfully tasty things :Sad: ..

You've got some deep, interesting dreams.

----------


## raklet

> Haha...middle of the night scrawl...that's usually what comes from my recording attempts at night...I wish you luck







> ha ha I know this one lol 
> 
> I have the annoying habit of writing over the same line over and over again to the point of the page looking like a scribble







> Yes, that's exactly what's in front of me now.  That, and a 10 line gap between two other "sentences".



Has anybody tried one of these pens?  I wonder if they would be enough to let you see but not so much that you totally wake up.

----------


## bro

> Has anybody tried one of these pens?  I wonder if they would be enough to let you see but not so much that you totally wake up.



Hey thanks for the link...I'll have to see but those look quite good...I do tend to get woken fully with my lamp. Perhaps these would make it easier to kind of slip right back in..

----------


## Burned up

> Has anybody tried one of these pens?  I wonder if they would be enough to let you see but not so much that you totally wake up.



What a great idea.  Would I need to open my eyes though  ::yawnorama:: ?

----------


## Burned up

> "Exploring The Island"..wow..you have some very graphic descriptions...I could almost picture some of it, though It was rather difficult since I'm not familiar with the locations you mentioned. Strange how that potential client might have influenced this dream...I find old thoughts emerge in the strangest of places in mine.
> 
> I like the way you described "Watery Rectangle"..Your analyses are brilliant as well..(I've plenty of platonic solids dreams..though not recently that...filled me with terror. There was a thread on it once having to do with them occuring during fevers..t'was common for me). I'm sure there was also symbolism in the dark, deep room like you said..you seem to have lots of insight into yourself.
> 
> "Italian Job" was sweet...from aggravated problem to old love..But Bu, why leave the sweetshop? I'm sure those Mafia guys had some wonderfully tasty things..
> 
> You've got some deep, interesting dreams.



That was a good couple of dreams, just as I thought I was "losing it".  Some old themes and some new ones.  What's the mafia sweetshop all about?   ::whyme::

----------


## Burned up

Sounds of the 80s

I was on a small stage with a 198s band before they were about to perform.  I said to someone "Oh, it's them" ambiguously as if to make out I knew who they were.  I thought they might be the Human League and the lead singer looked like Phil Oakey.  Actually in hindsight he looked like Bryan Ferry.  Then I noticed 3 female singers and remembered that there were only 2 in the Human League.  I got more confused when the band members lined up diagonally in 2 lines across the stage ready to do a dance routine like some cheesy Eurovision band.

I would rather have been in the band than some kind of groupie or roadie or whatever my role was.  This is how I live my life.  I watch while others play.  But the dream reminds me that I can be a player too.

----------


## Burned up

Secret garden

It was a gloomy day (like today) and I was in a garden I didn't recognise.  It was organised as a patio, a flower bed and a lawn all with straight lines separating them.  Rather boring.  Not much grew in the flower bed and it was as gloomy as the weather.

I was planting some rosemary seeds.  They started germinating and one in particular grew to around 12 inches with a woody shoot.  I needed to transplant it for some reason and when I lifted it I was impressed that it had developed a healthy root system.  But then something happened and it broke and the roots fell off.  I was left holding the stem like a stick, wondering why I needed to tamper with it.  My next plan was to plant the stem anyway in the hope it would develop more roots.

I started digging a hole, narrow but deep, with a trowel.  As I dug I saw that the soil was clumpy underneath, with gaps between the clumps.  I could see down under the soil that there was a rock.  Then I saw that the rock was a dressed stone that formed an old patio that had been buried when the flower bed was made.  The buried lower patio was connected to the upper one with a few steps, also buried, which I could now see (as if the soil had become invisible).

The half-light in the dream suggests to me that I'm digging around in a murky area of my unconscious.  Not totally hidden but not very pretty either (c.f. nice holiday island yesterday).

I was trying to grow something but my tampering probably destroyed it.  I've had these kind of dreams before - where my tampering destroys something beautiful.  Why can't I just let something grow and become?

Digging deeper I found a hard surface.  This suggests that I can only dig so far (with a trowel anyway!) in my search for what happened in the past.  This is how I feel when trying to find out things that happened in my childhood - like I've reached a barrier.  Not sure about the steps.  Normally I see steps going up from me but these were going down.  Perhaps this tells me that I now I have dug away at my past I have easy access to it (to a point)?

Why rosemary?  I do know people with that name but they don't fit the context.  I grow rosemary in my garden and in fact will probably need to uproot a half-dead bush so maybe that gives me a lead.  Rosemary doesn't form new growth on old wood either - perhaps that's what it's about?  I need to sow new seeds not expect new growth on the old?  Whatever that metaphor might mean to me  :Uhm:

----------


## Moonbeam

What's a "dressed stone"?

----------


## Burned up

> What's a "dressed stone"?



A stone that's been shaped by a stonemason e.g. for building.  Is that another word (like bogroll) that doesn't cross the Atlantic?

----------


## mark

Cool dreams man I like the secret garden, especially the interpretation. Has digging into your childhood be enlightening in any way?

----------


## bro

I agree with Mark..your interpretations are quite something. What you did with the roots I find myself doing quite often IRL. I feel the need to tamper with something and when I do, I ruin it  :tongue2: ...Tame dream, yet you found meaning in it..those skills can be very valuable.

----------


## Burned up

> Cool dreams man I like the secret garden, especially the interpretation. Has digging into your childhood be enlightening in any way?



Yes it has.  In fact I keep meaning to mention a recent breakthrough.  Many recent dreams have revealed something that happened to me age 7.  I sensed a feeling of loss and in one dream the presence of a 11 or 12 year old girl (the one with the faculty of harmony in it).  I found out from my parents, after much digging, that that was when my cousin came to stay.  She was 4 years older than me (making her 11) and it was the only time I really saw her.  But it was like she was always around, with photos etc and my mother and grandmother talked about her a lot.  I idolised her like she was a big sister that had come home.  I felt lonely again when she went away.  Even now I feel that I once had a big sister in my life and it's like I've been looking for her ever since (or so it has been feeling).

There have been other things, mainly to do with my family.  And a really interesting one a year or so back when a little girl claimed in a dream she was my inner child!!!  That took some thinking through!

----------


## Burned up

> I agree with Mark..your interpretations are quite something. What you did with the roots I find myself doing quite often IRL. I feel the need to tamper with something and when I do, I ruin it ...Tame dream, yet you found meaning in it..those skills can be very valuable.



It was like a powerful one I had 3 years or so ago.  I dreamed I was squeezing a spot which became one of my nipples.  As I squeezed it rather than pus coming out, some white strands appeared.  I was trying to pull these through and then my attention was taken inside my body and I saw there was this beautiful flower in my "bosom" with gleaming long thin white petals and I was pulling these petals through and out of my body.

I think I was being told not to tamper.  There is something beautiful inside and no matter how I may look ugly from the outside, tampering will just destroy what's inside.  I think we sometimes (us men that is!) forget we have inner beauty.

----------


## mark

> Yes it has.  In fact I keep meaning to mention a recent breakthrough.  Many recent dreams have revealed something that happened to me age 7.  I sensed a feeling of loss and in one dream the presence of a 11 or 12 year old girl (the one with the faculty of harmony in it).  I found out from my parents, after much digging, that that was when my cousin came to stay.  She was 4 years older than me (making her 11) and it was the only time I really saw her.  But it was like she was always around, with photos etc and my mother and grandmother talked about her a lot.  I idolised her like she was a big sister that had come home.  I felt lonely again when she went away.  Even now I feel that I once had a big sister in my life and it's like I've been looking for her ever since (or so it has been feeling).
> 
> There have been other things, mainly to do with my family.  And a really interesting one a year or so back when a little girl claimed in a dream she was my inner child!!!  That took some thinking through!




 ::bowdown::  that great mate! I love that you can access repressed memories from when you are young through dreams. How did you go about accessing these memories, I mean did you have any pre sleep thoughts to direct your dreams or anything?


you mention about looking for a big sister do you think this has any connection with that girl you dreamed about and how you said you wanted to get closer?

----------


## Moonbeam

> A stone that's been shaped by a stonemason e.g. for building. Is that another word (like bogroll) that doesn't cross the Atlantic?



I think I would call that a cobble stone.  I never heard of a dressed stone.

----------


## mark

> I think I would call that a cobble stone.  I never heard of a dressed stone.




yeah I think this is another british thing. I knew what a dressed stone was. Over here a cobble is one of the stones that make up road surfaces on very old roads

----------


## Burned up

> that great mate! I love that you can access repressed memories from when you are young through dreams. How did you go about accessing these memories, I mean did you have any pre sleep thoughts to direct your dreams or anything?
> 
> 
> you mention about looking for a big sister do you think this has any connection with that girl you dreamed about and how you said you wanted to get closer?



The dream provides the key - access to strong feelings from the past etc.  But the real work took place in real life.  Nothing magical about that bit - I just cornered my parents and quizzed them until they came out with something that made sense.

I don't think it's really necessary to go those lengths.  probably enough to note that these feelings exist at all.

----------


## Burned up

> yeah I think this is another british thing. I knew what a dressed stone was. Over here a cobble is one of the stones that make up road surfaces on very old roads



Yup.  Cobbles are only a few inches wide and won't be used for construction, just road surfaces and posh retro patios.  A dressed stone is a large block.  Most of Scotland (before the last 50 years or so) is built with dressed stone!

----------


## Burned up

Another bloody train dream

J and I are returning (from London?) by train and we're safely on it with 9 or 11 (I forget, but it wasn't 10) minutes to go.  As there is so much time I decide to fill it by going back into the station to check the time the train leaves.  I forget it's a public holiday and the info desk is closed.  I then notice the train leaves in 2 minutes.

As I rush back to the platform I see a silver haired man I recognised from earlier sitting in the ticket-checker's seat.  I don't know what he's doing there as I know he has a good job and drives a large car.

I sense the train is about to leave so I rush to the platform.  Phew no driver in the cab.  The first carriage door is open but I notice someone is now coming down the platform shutting doors and walking to the cab.  I rush to the open door but find it hard to run (sign of waking up).  I shout and a man from inside the carriage puts his hand out of the door and pulls me on just before the train leaves.  I then wake up.

Unlike many other train dreams, I actually make this one rather than miss it.  This seems to indicate that I am in a better place than before.  Although I'm still not really sure what the train means.  Some kind of progress in life, I suppose.  Some way of knowing I'm keeping up.  Trains in my dreams are nearly always very short and basic and stations are always empty.  Interesting.

This dream is similar in some ways to the previous day's.  Again I am tampering (trying to do something at the last minute rather than just letting things happen).  The time to departure is also interesting.  Sounds like 9 or 11 years ago (perhaps) I wasn't ready for the journey but 2 years ago I couldn't wait.  What happened 2 years ago?  The main thing was that I changed my vocation, committing myself to counselling.  A big year for me was 2005.

----------


## Burned up

No body to play with

_The scrawl that I woke up to this morning was only partly decipherable..._

I was walking in a nearby town or village on a grey day with J.  S & M were there too.  I think we were in the car by the time the next scene starts.

We see the local children walking along the road, dressed in fancy costumes.  Must be some kids club or something.  My son wasn't with them.  I learned that he refused to join in and was dressed as a dragon elsewhere and scaring people.

S&M felt sorry for me.  (dunno why - but that's what it says)

Next I was walking away from the centre of the village down a hill under an old railway bridge.  I was with D from work.  He was telling me about these white circular metal doors like manhole covers that were around.  I hadn't noticed them before but knew they connected to the water system.  He said that in the old days poor people used to take dead relatives to these places.  I recall thinking urgh, dead people in the water supply.  He then opened one of these white doors.  It was about 6' diameter like the back of a petrol tanker and was in the railway embankment next to the bridge.  Inside was a gleaming white pile of human skeletons.

The bit about my son is just like him irl.  I find his lack of conformity awkward and this part of the dream is probably more about my awkwardness than him.

The last scene is what I remember most.  It wasn't scary.  I can't immediately think what it means though.

----------


## bro

I like your analysis of "Another bloody train dream"...it seems like you've got a good idea of what it might mean...and it would make sense...kind of jumped out at me too. The dream of "No body to play with"..i've had many similar...horrible things stashed away in common but unsanitary places...kind of weird. I can understand your diifficulties in trying to interpret that last bit though.

----------


## mark

ha ha train dreams, they are so very common, I wonder why. Do you use them a lot?

That second dream was strange, you mention you are uncomfortable with your sons lack of conformity (hope im not being nosy but feel free not to answer) why is that? 

Also that part with the manhole covers  ::shock::  that is mad!  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> I like your analysis of "Another bloody train dream"...it seems like you've got a good idea of what it might mean...and it would make sense...kind of jumped out at me too. The dream of "No body to play with"..i've had many similar...horrible things stashed away in common but unsanitary places...kind of weird. I can understand your diifficulties in trying to interpret that last bit though.



I still can't think.  "Skeletons in the closet" come to mind though.

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha train dreams, they are so very common, I wonder why. Do you use them a lot?



Not specially.  And I wonder what people dreamed of before the railways were built?





> That second dream was strange, you mention you are uncomfortable with your sons lack of conformity (hope im not being nosy but feel free not to answer) why is that?



Fair question.  I think it attracts attention.  I certainly think that people wonder why he's so different.  But what's really going on is how I think my parents felt about me as a child.  They were very conservative like that and I've not really broken away from that line of thinking.





> Also that part with the manhole covers  that is mad!



Yes, how on earth can a dream invent something like that?  What on earth is going on in there?  :Confused:

----------


## mark

> Not specially.  And I wonder what people dreamed of before the railways were built?



 ::lol::  ha ha horse and carriage lol ....dam im sad  ::lol::   :tongue2: 







> Fair question.  I think it attracts attention.  I certainly think that people wonder why he's so different.  But what's really going on is how I think my parents felt about me as a child.  They were very conservative like that and I've not really broken away from that line of thinking.



I understand what your saying, did it hurt you to know your parents thought that way? I ask only because maybe your worried your son will get treated the same way? or maybe thats just me being silly I dunno  :smiley: 

I dont think its just your parents, I think our society is very unforgiving of anything thats different. I guess its a normal parental response to be worried about how your children will be treated.  :smiley: 





> Yes, how on earth can a dream invent something like that?  What on earth is going on in there?



mate you speaking to some one who was a animal in his dream last night ha ha  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> I understand what your saying, did it hurt you to know your parents thought that way? I ask only because maybe your worried your son will get treated the same way? or maybe thats just me being silly I dunno



I don't think I was hurt but I do think I kept aspects of my behaviour and also problems say at school quiet in case it would worry them.  Yes you're quite right and yes I do think about that regarding my own son.  Remember when I posted something about wondering how my children will turn out or what they'll think of me or whatever?  That's the sort of thing that affects them for life.

I suppose the conflict in my dream has been with me a long time.  I project it onto him now  :Sad: 





> I dont think its just your parents, I think our society is very unforgiving of anything thats different. I guess its a normal parental response to be worried about how your children will be treated. 
> 
> mate you speaking to some one who was a animal in his dream last night ha ha



I suppose it's cultural, yes.  I guess I don't need to worry how he'll turn out as there's no guarantee that my tampering will improve things anyhow.  (It hasn't in my last 2 dreams!!!).

I've never been an animal (or even a train).  Always a human.  Still being an animal must have been a change for you from being someone who shags on sight  ::D:

----------


## mark

> I don't think I was hurt but I do think I kept aspects of my behaviour and also problems say at school quiet in case it would worry them.  Yes you're quite right and yes I do think about that regarding my own son.  Remember when I posted something about wondering how my children will turn out or what they'll think of me or whatever?  That's the sort of thing that affects them for life.
> 
> I suppose the conflict in my dream has been with me a long time.  I project it onto him now 
> 
> I suppose it's cultural, yes. I guess I don't need to worry how he'll turn out as there's no guarantee that my tampering will improve things anyhow. (It hasn't in my last 2 dreams!!!).



I think everyone keeps stuff from their parents ha ha I know I certainly did  ::D: 

Yeah I remember what you said and I still stand by my opinion, your a good bloke and I reckon you are a good father, since I have spoken to you on here all you have done is tried to help and be nice to people. Thats a great thing and if just half of that rubs off onto your son, well then you have done your job  :smiley: 

What im trying to say in my weird and slightly confusing way is that you should not worry about projecting conflict onto your son. I think if anything you just worry about him and thats a good thing  ::D:  

 I think we would be hard pressed to find a single parent who doesnt worry about their kids, christ im 23 and I still have to deal with it from my mum ha ha ::roll:: 






> I've never been an animal (or even a train).  Always a human.  Still being an animal must have been a change for you from being someone who shags on sight



 ::bowdown::  ha ha I love it mate thats well funny  ::lol:: 

It was strange being an animal im always really worried in the 2 times I have been them, almost like everything is out to get me  :paranoid:

----------


## Burned up

> I think everyone keeps stuff from their parents ha ha I know I certainly did 
> 
> Yeah I remember what you said and I still stand by my opinion, your a good bloke and I reckon you are a good father, since I have spoken to you on here all you have done is tried to help and be nice to people. Thats a great thing and if just half of that rubs off onto your son, well then you have done your job 
> 
> What im trying to say in my weird and slightly confusing way is that you should not worry about projecting conflict onto your son. I think if anything you just worry about him and thats a good thing  
> 
>  I think we would be hard pressed to find a single parent who doesnt worry about their kids, christ im 23 and I still have to deal with it from my mum ha ha



Thanks Mark.  I suppose on one level I know you're right.  But I still seem to want to be my own worst critic.





> ha ha I love it mate thats well funny 
> 
> It was strange being an animal im always really worried in the 2 times I have been them, almost like everything is out to get me



I guess that's what your unconscious associates with animals.  I suppose it also depends what animal you are.

----------


## Burned up

Things to do around a table

I was with some friends from my uni days in my parents' dining room.  We were sitting around a table, with someone I know from along the road (our daughters are the same age).  This person (don't remember her first name) was playing the acoustic guitar and we were listening.  Then she switched to the electric and was belting out something with good rock street cred.  One of my friends, G, was really getting into it, moving with the music and headbanging.

Another friend from uni, J, was there.  A girl I used to fancy.  
(Can't remember the rest of that scene - my notes just mention her name).
Clearly not an emotional experience this time.

Next I'm sitting next to S who sits next to me at work.  We're still at the table and I'm helping him with his homework, which is on quantum mechanics!!!

The person playing the guitar is a really random choice by my dreammaker.  She is fairly senior in local government I think but we hardly know each other.  I seem to be impressed by her versatility though.  Perhaps I have an unconscious fascination about her and maybe she represents something I'm not (but could be).

My friend getting into the music is just like him.  Again, I'm probably not so expressive as he is and feel like I'm like him (but could be).

Why does J suddenly appear?  I really wish I remember the scene.

And S asking for my help on quantum mechanics.  ROFL about that one.  Now I think about it I do feel some kind of urge to be clever when I'm with him.

----------


## bro

Interesting that you're able to try and draw meanings from a simple dream. It sounded like fun being with that crowd with the music :p    You're right though, our SC's do yank people from the strangest of places...can be quite funny sometimes  :smiley: .

----------


## Burned up

Running for the bread

I had left my family to drive home from the town centre where my parents live (and I did age 10 to 18).  I saw the car pass me at a junction on the way, as I'd chosen to run back to my parents.  Running seemed fast and effortless and I could see my trainers [US language alert] giving me some extra power somehow.  One stage of the route meant going downhill and I could feel myself running faster on this section.  The hill got steeper and turned into a flight of steps (at this point we depart RL geography).  My passage down the steps was impeded by a man who wasn't running as fast as me.  A woman in front of me was also trying to get past.  Eventually both of us did and I caught up with her at the bottom of the steps.  

Somehow I knew that her route went right at this stage and mine left, up another hill.  Right took her to the lower part of the village we were now in where my sister lives IRL.  Left goes up to the higher, older part where my parents live.  I felt I ought to be staying with her but I was keen to keep going.  By now the steps and the crossroads had turned into an inside corridor like in a hospital with those double doors that swing both ways.

Not sure how the next bit unfolded but I was now carrying some bread.  Did she give me the bread?  Anyway we had to part and as I went through the doors the dream ended and I woke up.

I dream of being in that town more than anywhere.  Running "home" and feeling strong and positive.  Well, that wasn't how I felt as a teen but that was what th dream was like.

The steps interest me the most.  I was impeded by a man but the woman was running at my pace.  My usual hypothesis about steps is that they take me to different levels of consciousness.  These steps were taking me deeper as they were going down.  I was following a woman there and a man was impeding me.  Perhaps it's my male-ness that is the limiting factor to self-exploration and I need to follow my female-ness such that it might be?  Other dreams have often depicted male DCs as weak and female as strong.

Why bread?  It was nice fresh crusty french-style bread.  What on earth is the significance of my female DC giving me bread (although I can't be sure of that bit)?  It's something simple but sustaining perhaps?  I dunno.

----------


## Burned up

Gi'z a job

I was working at an office I didn't recognise.  I received a phone call from a headhunter.  I listened to the sales pitch and said, apprehensively, that I'd only be interested if the position was part time (which is true IRL). The headhunter said that they thought that would be OK.  I went downstairs, at this point knowing I was working for a local financial company, and it was the gound floor of a large old house.  The lawn was out the window and only one other person was there.  I was surprised there weren't more and wondered why everyone was taking their work so seriously.

I learned (can't recall how) that the job was sailing a yacht.  Sounded great, I thought.  Being paid £££ to sail a yacht part-time.

Next I was driving along the coast (looking for the yacht?) in a seaside town (that looked like Skegness or Morcambe or even Dundee).  It was grey and drizzly.  I was also up for another job.  I ha put my name down for election to the SFA executive (scottish football association) and was worried that my knowledge was rather poor of major historic events and players compared with what others may expect me to know.

Lots of stuff about my being in different employments.  Working for a financial company.  Sailing a yacht.  Footie committee.  Sounds like I want paid without having to really do anything  ::D: .  This is backed up by my noting that nobody was in the lounge at my first job.  (Apart from one man - not doing his work, as usual for one of my male DCs).  

Also of interest, when thinking about the theme of the dream, is how much I'm relying on others to decide what work I do.  Where is my own drive in all this?  Is this why I'm dreaming of weak male DCs?

----------


## bro

Sailing a yacht for money eh? I'd like to succede you in that job ;P. Definetly reflecting daily life though...I mean the concerns and thoughts that come with it...

Running..hmm, interesting that you felt it was a "happy" thing..usually when I'm running quickly in a dream it's accompanied by a panicky, dreadful feeling..I guess that can all be different too...hmm

-PS. That bread sounds delicious

----------


## mark

ha ha wouldnt we all love a job we got paid to do nothing  ::roll::  sounds good to me lol

interesting dream with the running, I like your interpretation of it to.

----------


## Burned up

> Sailing a yacht for money eh? I'd like to succede you in that job ;P. Definetly reflecting daily life though...I mean the concerns and thoughts that come with it...
> 
> Running..hmm, interesting that you felt it was a "happy" thing..usually when I'm running quickly in a dream it's accompanied by a panicky, dreadful feeling..I guess that can all be different too...hmm
> 
> -PS. That bread sounds delicious



Yes, this running felt confident and powerful.  Not running away from anything, kind of running to show how much strength I have.

Never got to taste the bread  :Sad:   ::muffin::

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha wouldnt we all love a job we got paid to do nothing  sounds good to me lol
> 
> interesting dream with the running, I like your interpretation of it to.



Interpretation was a bit of guess-work.  But I like to run with an interpretation and only modify it if it really doesn't feel right.  Sometimes I haven't a clue (e.g. what the bread means).  I can smell it now.... :drool:

----------


## Burned up

And the little one said...(an emotional dream)

_It was a bad night.  I was being pushed out of bed IRL and seemed to spend half the night pushing back again.  My youngest had crept into bed on the far side from me and for some reason he's allowed more space than me_ 

I was awake now (not really lucid) and my son was pushing against me in his sleep.  Whatever I did, no matter how I shifted or squirmed he seemed to still be there.  I grabbed him and firmly put him on the far side of the bed (which was now huge) on top of the covers and the other way round - i.e. so he was as far from me as possible.  My wife was concerned he'd gt cold on top of the covers.

Rather than go back to sleep, next thing I knew I was sitting on the floor.  I was still angry about all the sleep I was missing and the conflict.  My eldest daughter was standing in front of me, looking down.  I wasn't meeting her gaze.  She wanted my attention and was feeling despair and sadness that I was not giving her any.  I knew this because I could feel these feelings of hers first hand.  I woke feeling the sadness.

What a conflict!  Both the angry "leave me alone" feelings and the sad "why won't you accept me" in one short powerful scene.  It's unusual for me to feel what DCs are feeling and when I do it seems to be from girls.  Usually there's this little 7 year old that appears but this time it was my teenage daughter.  No matter.  The point is that I have known for a while, and was reminded in the dream last night, that this inner female child part of me wants to be valued, loved, accepted etc.  But the angry part of me just cuts her out.  I've been wrestling with this for a long time but it's the first dream about it for ages.

I have been aware that I have felt very insular lately.  I have got annoyed about people using my things or getting in my space.  Perhaps "she" is feeling cut out by my behaviour too.  Or perhaps "she" is the part of me that wants to share with others.  Probably comes to the same thing.

----------


## Burned up

A Dr Who dream

_Not sure if US readers will know what I'm talking about_

I was in a city with Rose from Dr Who.  It was a scary place where people lived in tall 1960s blocks of flats and there was fear in the air.  In one flat we learned that power had moved from the authorities to some kind of gang or mafia or tyrants of some sort.  The main person, or his liutennant, had a reputation for nailing people to chairs (and I wondered exactly where the nail went  ::holycrap:: ).  The Doctor was telling us this.

The Doctor was around and I felt safe with him there.  We were in a flat with some other people.  He said he would be leaving soon and next time I looked he didn't look like David Tennant any more but like someone I know (who bears a passing resemblance).  He went to the tardis and we followed.  I gave him a hug and left him with Rose, presumably to give a bigger hug or whatever.  ::kiss:: 

When he had gone I felt alone and vulnerable - a bit like leaving home.

Not sure what to make of this.  The Doctor seeme to have taken the role of some kind of parent-like protector.  It was nice to have a strong male DC for a change even though he buggers off before the end.

I did not feel my life was in danger although the other DCs presumably did.  Perhaps this means my conscious self thinks bad things just won't happen.  I guess I've been pretty lucky so far in life.  I also felt safe with Rose being around, although in the Dr Who stories she often gets caught and needs to be rescued.  But she's not afraid, and I suppose I like that in a woman!

This dream actually took place before the emotional dream I just posted so wasn't affacted by the events that affected the other dream.

----------


## bro

I can see lots of symbolism from the one you had yesterday....you seem to have dissected it right and have a good idea what it could mean...I felt rather bad for you reading that dream, not pleasent at al.

Sorry, can't comment on today's dream  :tongue2:  I'm american (and a bit canadian, am I supposed to know about this "Dr. Who"?)  ::lol::  (I can't be sure, I may have heard of him...)

----------


## mark

That first dream with your kids sounds powerful! lol it is slightly amusing you put him right at the end of the bed lol, but to be fair I hate to be disturbed so probs would have done the same thing  :smiley: 

interesting that "she" in your dreams is requesting so much of your attention. have you often had this relationship with the female part of you self?

 ::bowdown::  Dr Who! sweet dream lol I love those dreams ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> I can see lots of symbolism from the one you had yesterday....you seem to have dissected it right and have a good idea what it could mean...I felt rather bad for you reading that dream, not pleasent at al.



Well, not pleasant but yet very revealing.  It was interesting to have what seemed like two feelings at the same time.  I would have thought that was impossible?  Kind of , like looking at something that is green and red at the same time.  But that's what it was.  It's like the anger was holding down the despair and I was seeing through the anger.





> Sorry, can't comment on today's dream  I'm american (and a bit canadian, am I supposed to know about this "Dr. Who"?)  (I can't be sure, I may have heard of him...)



Dr Who - very British.  TV series which has been on and off the screens for over 40 years.

----------


## Burned up

> That first dream with your kids sounds powerful! lol it is slightly amusing you put him right at the end of the bed lol, but to be fair I hate to be disturbed so probs would have done the same thing



Yes, it felt very real probably because it could well have been very real.  :smiley: 





> interesting that "she" in your dreams is requesting so much of your attention. have you often had this relationship with the female part of you self?



Hadn't thought about it like that.  No, I don't think so.  Females in my dream tend to be very independent characters.  But that's interesting, because as soon as one isn't it feels very painful when I resist being responsible for her.





> Dr Who! sweet dream lol I love those dreams ha ha



Yes it was like being in a story.  Didn't manage to get off with Billie Piper though.   ::damnit::

----------


## Burned up

Plop

I can't remember the earlier scenes, but eventually I'm at the edge of a loch (that's a lake, folks) with my son and we have this game that involves a catapault of some sort.

We are setting it up and part of that means finding the range of the catapault.  We load this small yellow plastic bullet into the device and ping it in the air, aiming for this cat swimming in the water (yes, I know).

We just miss the cat.  But the cat notices the bullet bobbing in the water and grabs it, taking it below the surface.

the cat is now some small creature like a newt and it takes the bullet to the side of the loch and I see (chasing by now, below the surface) newt and bullet disappearing into the bank between small fissures or gaps in the rocks.  I see water being disturbed around the area but realise that I'll never be able to retrieve it now.

I then look up above the surface to what is like the rim of a swimming pool and see a small (no more than one inch) white plastic cup-type trophy (like the FA Cup) which was a bit like the bullet.  I take the trophy back to my son, knowing that we've lost the bullet for good but hoping that this will be some kind of consolation.

If there's something that I find really annoying IRL it's losing a piece from a game, whether a card, a playing piece, whatever.  Jigsaws with a missing piece equally do my nut even though I don't do jigsaws.  So losing a piece from this catapault game was serious stuff!

Water, I belive, represents unexplored emotions.  I can't think why a cat was there.  Cats don't like water, right?  But this one was quite happy in its thoughts before we distrubed it.  I am allergic to cats and I don't trust them anyway.  I suppose I didn't really want the cat to be there in the first instance.  How could I possibly trust a creature that takes a piece from my game away?

I felt really broken-hearted to see the piece disappear for good.  Like a piece of me was missing and I reckon that's what losing a part of a game counjours up IRL.  Reminds me of my incompleteness.  I have a similar feeling when I with a group of people and one goes home, say.  In the dream this all happens below the surface of unexplored emotions.  Sounds like I have some exploring to do to start to understand that one.

The plastic cup on the side was like a joke.  A totally useless item.  On the other hand, is suggests a prize of some sort.  Like I've won something.  That wasn't how it felt (I'd actually just lost something) but for a moment I did have a feeling of being special.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow.
Shooting at swimming cats? tsk tsk.  :wink2: 
Interesting dream and interpretation. The trophy at the end is especially interesting. A small victory of some sort?

----------


## Burned up

> Wow.
> Shooting at swimming cats? tsk tsk. 
> Interesting dream and interpretation. The trophy at the end is especially interesting. A small victory of some sort?



Hello VK and welcome to my Dream Journal.

If I did have a small victory alas it wasn't for a direct hit on the cat!  That's the confusing thing, it wasn't like I succeded at anything at all before getting that trophy.  But maybe that's what it's all about.  Getting unconditional love?

----------


## Vex Kitten

That sounds very fitting.
It's nice to see you interpret your dreams. It's something more of us should do. I bet many of us would face the day wiser if we did decipher a dream or two in the mornings.

----------


## Burned up

> That sounds very fitting.
> It's nice to see you interpret your dreams. It's something more of us should do. I bet many of us would face the day wiser if we did decipher a dream or two in the mornings.



I started with the feelings.  The images were too complicated so I used to think "when in real life do I feel that?".  Only a year or two ago did I start getting into the imagery.

Wider?  Dunno.  Madder perhaps.  I think looking inwards like that needs some kind of health warning!

----------


## raklet

> I felt really broken-hearted to see the piece disappear for good. Like a piece of me was missing and I reckon that's what losing a part of a game counjours up IRL.



Maybe that piece of you isn't really missing.  It is just hidden by your unexplored emotions.  Yes, it looked like it disappeared for good into the rocks, but looking through water gives a distorted view of what is happening.  Besides, the bank could be considered a wall of sorts, and walls are nothing more than a barrier or obstacle that impedes your progress.  Walls can be broken down.

----------


## bro

Raklet has a good way of looking at it...certainly very symbolic. That incompleteness you say...ah but unconditional love, that strikes me as more likely..something upsetting your child maybe and you hoping you can still keep him happy...just a thought. 

Anyway.. mail me that big trophy.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Yes it was like being in a story.  Didn't manage to get off with Billie Piper though.



ha ha that would have been the perfect ending   ::D: ...... ::dreaming:: 






> Plop



ha ha ha aiming the catapult at the cat lol I laughed at that!

I like how it changed to a newt...wonder what that could mean, maybe something below the surface? maybe a emotion you dont recognize. 

By this I mean whatever the cat represents maybe there is more to it, represented by the change in form.....dunno im trying to interpret but I dont think im very good at it ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

> Maybe that piece of you isn't really missing.  It is just hidden by your unexplored emotions.  Yes, it looked like it disappeared for good into the rocks, but looking through water gives a distorted view of what is happening.  Besides, the bank could be considered a wall of sorts, and walls are nothing more than a barrier or obstacle that impedes your progress.  Walls can be broken down.



Well, Raklet, that all kinda fits in with belief system.   ::goodjob2::  Agree with you that the piece is not missing, just inaccessible (other than in dreams).  Can't argue against the unexplored emotions etc either.

To stretch the metaphor further, perhaps the cat/newt is some part of me that is responsible for this feeling of frustration of missing pieces.  No wonder I'm allergic to the buggers.

----------


## Burned up

> Raklet has a good way of looking at it...certainly very symbolic. That incompleteness you say...ah but unconditional love, that strikes me as more likely..something upsetting your child maybe and you hoping you can still keep him happy...just a thought. 
> 
> Anyway.. mail me that big trophy.



You guys are on form tonight  ::bowdown:: 

Yes, I've often thought of unconditional love as being something I "ought" to give.  But allowing myself to receive it is probably a bigger challenge.  Like, why shouldn't I have that trophy (even though it's small and plastic?).  I'm sure my child would have treasured it, yes!!!

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha that would have been the perfect ending  ......



My dreams just don't do that  :Sad: .  Not any more.  Perhaps it's age.





> ha ha ha aiming the catapult at the cat lol I laughed at that!



There was something very satisfying about it.  I'm not a naturally sadistic person but I do giggle about the idea of getting a cat annoyed  ::chuckle:: 
Like, you know, they're asking for it.

I'm learning a lot about what cats mean to me today  ::reading:: 





> I like how it changed to a newt...wonder what that could mean, maybe something below the surface? maybe a emotion you dont recognize. 
> 
> By this I mean whatever the cat represents maybe there is more to it, represented by the change in form.....dunno im trying to interpret but I dont think im very good at it ha ha



It's almost impossible to interpret someone else's dream.  I know I do it but what I offer is a mix of tentative suggestions and what I've learned from spotting repeated themes, including my own.

What really irritates me about the interpretation forum is that people post their dream, I and others answer and they don't follow up.  Dream interpretation is next to useless unless some kind of dialogue is going on.

In this forum, we're all enthusiasts together and that's for more rewarding.  Why am I saying all this?  Oh yes, it's not a case of being good at it or not.  It's about engaging with the person, asking questions, responding to what strikes a chord in you (and hence may in the other person).  "Good" is about engaging in the discussion, in my opinion.

So, where were we?  Yes, cat changing to newt.  Well for one thing it's harder to kick a newt!  This newt was a devious creature.  More like an underwater squirrel, running away with something and hiding it.  I wonder if I've come across "the joker" - one of Jung's archetypes.  A character that appears in dreams we all have (allegedly).  And a tough character to integrate with our own conscious self.  Hmmmmmm...

See - you found something that got me thinking.  That means you're "good".  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

If you wannabe my prisoner...

I was in a hospital complex and it was dark.  Something sinister was going on and I knew that the place was under threat.  The first bits of the dream are sketchy but at one stage I was looking up at this enclosed walkway/bridge linking two of the buildings.  A group of doctors was crossing it, unaware of it being booby-trapped.  Next thing, the bridge collapses next to me and this is the ingenious part.  As it collapses, it separates into many sections like a row of beach huts.  Each section has a doctor trapped inside it and there was no escape.

The prisoners were taken to a gym hall in the complex.  Their captors was a small group of women and the captor I was watching looked like Mel B from the Spice Girls and I could only hypothesise the identity of the other captors.  [Imagine that - held prisoner by the Spice Girls].  She was wearing lycra and was about to get the people in the gym hall to do some sort of work-out.

Somehow I was not part of the battle and I was sharing a joke with "Scary Spice" as she went past me.  Not sure what she said back but I slapped her backside in a kind of superior way as she went in.

Powerful women again.  (Spice girls LOL).  What sort of internal conflict pitches spice girls against medics?  "Powerful" women against experts?  Well, I suppose that's the conflict I have all the time.  Although some of the doctors were also women, the group first and foremost were experts who had high social standing and held in a structure that sustained them (the hospital environment - a medic's bastion of power).  On the other hand, the women were in charge.  Ultimately.  Their presence was felt before the coup and they brought the "structure" down.

Maybe my "structure" has to come down?

As the conscious observer, I did not feel threatened by either side.  It was like I was playing along with the scene and was happy for the women to be in control as long as I could be free.  So is it in fact the medics that are the bad guys here???  They seemed ignorant and felt secure.  I aspire to be like them but not if that's my destiny.  

A complex conflict between my rational (medic) side and my oppressive (powerful woman) side.  The powerful women have the fun, though.

----------


## Burned up

Legging it

Some friends from my counselling course and I were gathered in a basic room which was probably a church hall.  We were in a circle and I was aware that I was with only two or three near me, one of whom was my good friend L, whilst on the other side and sitting alone was M.

We were about to pray (must have been a church hall then) and I had the urge to go to M and pray with her.  I asked if it was OK to touch her while we prayed and she was reluctant at first but then agreed.

I was aware now that the dream was fading and also that I was getting closer to her.  I could feel our legs together and woke up knowing that I was feeling my own legs against themselves.

If this dream suggests anything, it's how I'd use an excuse like praying to get physically close to someone.  Indeed M and I shared a close moment earlier this year, so there was some RL recall there.

I felt I'd been in this church hall before, though.  With the same crowd.  What connection am I making I wonder?

I seemed to see M's alone-nesss not as something to feel sorry for but as an invitation to use her vulnerability to get physically close (IRL she isn't like that!!!) I felt really like a predatory male here, full of cynical manoeuvres and no compassion.  On the other hand, the lonliness I could feel and was projecting onto M in the dream was mine and my desire for closeness was very real.

Interesting how my legs played out this scene like puppets!

----------


## bro

Yeah...it does sound like there is a strange desire there for connection like you said..i'm not going to try much more than that, you're far better at this than I  :wink2: ,a yearning for contact of sorts.

----------


## Burned up

> Yeah...it does sound like there is a strange desire there for connection like you said..i'm not going to try much more than that, you're far better at this than I ,a yearning for contact of sorts.



Yes, I don't think there's anything complicated about that bit.  The first bit is more complex - in a circle in a church hall about to pray and lots of empty seats.  I've been there before with this crowd but having looked back in this DJ I can't find reference to it.  It does look like the church hall I used to go to Sunday School when I was ...oooohhh..... 8 or 9 years old. 

This leads me to another thought which I hadn't considered before.  When we think of dreams we think of them as a complete story.  But is the end of the dream known at the start?  I mean just because I start by dreaming of sitting in a circle, is that a meaning in itself (I could have woken up at that point) or is the dream to only be understood as a whole?

Has that been discussed before anywhere?

----------


## bro

That's a good question...and the answer is, I have no idea. I think you can find meaning anywhere you want to...some see no meaning, others, like yourself, try to find meaning wherever you can. In my opinion, you could just as well say there is no meaning as you could there is a whole lot (if that makes any sense). It all depends on your own eye. You can look at every bit as meaning or the whole thing and to try and find something in it...I'd look at the whole dream..._it seems to be a bit easier to draw a lesson or thought out of a whole mass of thoughts rather than random bits of it_...as we know, dreams are lots of random jumbles with some meanings mixed in.

Just a few of my thoughts...hope your brain is still intact.

I'm not sure if that's been discussed, if it has, not sure where.

----------


## The Cusp

> I was in a city with Rose from Dr Who.



Did you hear?  She's coming back next season!  Best companion ever!

Any chance the title of your Plop dream was inspired by the comic book of the same name?

----------


## Burned up

> Did you hear?  She's coming back next season!  Best companion ever!



I heard she was coming back from one of my children.  Best companion ever?  Well, maybe.  I think the companions towards the end of the earlier Dr Whos were dull dull dull.  But I liked Romana, Sarah Jane and Jo Grant (for any 40 somethings out there).





> Any chance the title of your Plop dream was inspired by the comic book of the same name?



No, I haven't heard of that.  But it was a bit of a comic-book dream.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments

Scan Plan - a website I wanted to create with scanned imaged and documents.  [Now I think about it, this could be the next "you tube".  ScanPlan - you know where you heard it first! ]

Pacman - All I recall from this cartoon-type dream was seeing a group of Pacman-like figures, which could equally have been some of the smileys I can see here ---->
(but will disappear when I click "Submit Reply")

Sharing space - we seem to have merged with another family and my children now have step-brothers and sisters.

Old or young - female DVers who I assumed were younger than me turned out to be much older.  (Hmmmm - first dream of DVers)

I can't be bothered with interpretations.  Nothing really to get my teeth into.

----------


## raklet

> Fragments
> 
> Scan Plan - a website I wanted to create with scanned imaged and documents.  [Now I think about it, this could be the next "you tube".  ScanPlan - you know where you heard it first! ]



http://www.scanplan.com/

The domain name is currently occupied, but it looks like it may come available soon!

----------


## Vex Kitten

That collapsing bridge/hut trap was great. 

Seems you get along famously with your oppressive powerful woman side if you were joking with Scary and then finished it off with a smack to the ass. Haha.

----------


## bro

Hmmm, lots of internet and a few DV/smiley related dreams..hehe, I've had related ones like that too, though a bit different. Interesting family merging dream..I don't know if you could attribute meaning to that.

Ah, and yes..you deserve an interpretation break. :p

----------


## mark

ha ha ha your first DV dream! good stuff mate  :smiley: 

I hate nights when we only have fragments its very annoying

----------


## Burned up

> That collapsing bridge/hut trap was great. 
> 
> Seems you get along famously with your oppressive powerful woman side if you were joking with Scary and then finished it off with a smack to the ass. Haha.



Yes, I could think of many women I'd rather have that encounter with before Scary.

----------


## Burned up

> http://www.scanplan.com/
> 
> The domain name is currently occupied, but it looks like it may come available soon!



LOL, well I wouldn't know what to do with it.  Happy to license the idea to someone who does, though  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Hmmm, lots of internet and a few DV/smiley related dreams..hehe, I've had related ones like that too, though a bit different. Interesting family merging dream..I don't know if you could attribute meaning to that.
> 
> Ah, and yes..you deserve an interpretation break. :p



And a recall break.  I really couldn't be bothered this morning.  ::yawnorama::

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha ha your first DV dream! good stuff mate 
> 
> I hate nights when we only have fragments its very annoying



Yeah, 4 fragments.  What use is that?  One half-decent dream would have been much better.

But as bro says, perhaps I need a break.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Old or young - female DVers who I assumed were younger than me turned out to be much older. (Hmmmm - first dream of DVers)



All right!   ::banana:: That's a start!  Of something! 

Bu, you know if you hit that quote button with the two plus signs, that you can quote more than one person so you don't have to post twice?  Not a criticism, I just didn't know that for a while so I thought you might want to know.

----------


## Burned up

> All right!  That's a start!  Of something! 
> 
> Bu, you know if you hit that quote button with the two plus signs, that you can quote more than one person so you don't have to post twice?  Not a criticism, I just didn't know that for a while so I thought you might want to know.



I've been wondering how to do that.  I've experimented with that button and couldn't make it do anything useful for me (story of my life).  I wondered who would be the first to give me advice on this  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley: 

PS Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Building a house and a strange clock

_My dreammaker must have read my formal complaint in my dream journal so here's one long one for y'all_

I'm in a house which is in bad repair.  Some of us are responsible for re-building it.  (All men).  I was sleeping there on a mattress on the floor.

Next I was in a large warehouse type of store like B&Q but didn't buy anything.  I knew I could get bargains next door so went next door and started looking around.  Then i realised that this was part of the same store and I could have got to it through the opening that the fork-lift trucks use for stacking the shelves.

I was now back on the street and seemed to have bought some camping gear, presumably for staying at the ruined house.  I was sitting at the corner which was a bit like a crossroads near my home.  I could see an old house used as an office for a financial company.  i was waiting for someone to come by.  Don't know who.  I saw an old colleague D go in followed by a woman (not unusual for him) and some others.  It was like the house in my dream a few days ago where I was working on contract.  My old boss walks by and ignores me, because I was sitting on the path with camping gear like a vagrant I thought (and he's a bmw driver).  

I now return to the house.  They're about to have a meal and I walk down a narrow hallway, dark and crunchy underfoot with the rubble.  I see mattresses on the floor and notice I'd put mine in an alcove so I'm a bit separate from everyone else.  The meal is about to start and I sit next on one side, next to the head of the table.  I didn't recognise the person at the head but opposite me was my old boss who walked past me earlier.  The meal was just a small portion of pasta.  The person at the head was showing a model of the finished house.

(scene change)

The model now becomes a clock.  It wasn't a clock of much use as the timing was strange, with seconds passing quickly and slowly.  There were four characters living in the clock who came out like cuckoos on the hour.  One was a ghost (like Caspar) and another was a fat pirate-type person.  I don't know if I knew the other two.  They lived in the clock and fed off battery power!

Well it's nice to see my male DCs doing something useful.  So they've decided to re-build a house.  That's better than not being able to defend a bridge and not knowing how to play football.  (Recent dreams).  They're doing it in a very sterotypical male way, with committee meetings and detailed plans.  But that's OK.

My trip to B&Q showed how I can't make my mind up.  Rather than being pragmatic and just getting something from the shop I go next door and look instead.  IRL I am no pragmatist you see.  I think the contents of the shop is like different choices or decisions for me.

What's my old boss doing here?  I wish he wasn't.  He's a smart guy and very charismatic.  Perhaps I need someone like that around (i.e. I need to be like that) if I'm going to get this house built.

Oh, yes.  The house.  Well, it's a kind of container for me.  And it's not in good condition yet has great potential.  The dream suggests I need to "rebuild my house" with skills from all different sorts of people.  The old boss, the designer etc.  Sounds like I need to take a more holistic attitude to myself if I'm going to feel more secure in life.  I need to get these male DCs working again.  I can be a designer.  I can be a boss.

I like the way I placed my mattress away from the others.  Like, I want my own space.  I've always been a bit like that.  I feel secure with walls around me like that, so I can't be attacked from all sides.  It's my paranoia coming out again I think.

The last bit was more surreal, even for a dream.  It's not the first time I've dreamed of 4 mystical characters.  There were 4 faces on a black square once.  And another which escapes me.  This lot seemed a bit friendlier than the others but still rather suspicious.  Battery powered and all that!

So much in this dream, so little time to interpret.  Back later...

----------


## mark

> But as bro says, perhaps I need a break.



see I dont like the idea of a break I really enjoy my dreams and I wouldnt want to loose the recall  ::?:  ##whats your views on having a break?




> All right!  That's a start!  Of something! 
> 
> Bu, you know if you hit that quote button with the two plus signs, that you can quote more than one person so you don't have to post twice?  Not a criticism, I just didn't know that for a while so I thought you might want to know.



ahhhh thats the easy way to do that! 

I have been opening 2 windows and copying and pasting lol





> Building a house and a strange clock
> 
> _My dreammaker must have read my formal complaint in my dream journal so here's one long one for y'all_



wow man that dream was all over, there were so many things in there. I cant wait to see the interpretation.

whats the deal with the dream maker....im confused lol  :Oops:  :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

> see I dont like the idea of a break I really enjoy my dreams and I wouldnt want to loose the recall  ##whats your views on having a break?



If it happens it happens.  I'm enjoying the forum too much just now but I also know my personality.  I'll not feel like it sooner or later.





> ahhhh thats the easy way to do that! 
> 
> I have been opening 2 windows and copying and pasting lol



I've been cutting& pasting the quote tags when I can be bothered (like now).  Or just replying one-by-one when I can't.





> wow man that dream was all over, there were so many things in there. I cant wait to see the interpretation.



Yes, a nice change.  I'm about to edit the post, which makes the forum look like a time-warp I think.





> whats the deal with the dream maker....im confused lol



I have this Pratchett-esque idea of a little goblin or something making dreams for me out of random unconscious thoughts.  I said yesterday I wanten one long dream not lots of short ones.  And the wee goblin must have heard me!

----------


## mark

> I have this Pratchett-esque idea of a little goblin or something making dreams for me out of random unconscious thoughts.  I said yesterday I wanten one long dream not lots of short ones.  And the wee goblin must have heard me!



thats great man! I really like the idea of something forming your dreams....makes things a little easier to grasp and influence if you have something to direct your intentions to...nice one man





> I like the way I placed my mattress away from the others. Like, I want my own space. I've always been a bit like that. I feel secure with walls around me like that, so I can't be attacked from all sides. It's my paranoia coming out again I think.



ha man I love this bit! I totally get what you mean, I like my own space to so im totally with you on that and I guess the paranoia to  :paranoid:  lol

----------


## bro

I agree...that does sound like a good idea. Your "dreamMaker". 

I think of my mind like that from time to time but never quite to that extent. I think as opposed to some of the other dreams you mentioned, you'd be able to draw more symbolism from this, and it seems you have...boss shunning you, perhaps a collapsing house as a metaphor for something...Hehe, a "formal complaint". I'm going to try that...perhaps it can help incubate a dream. :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh, I forgot the key part of the multi-quote.  Hit the ++ buttons in all the posts that you want to quote, then hit the "Add Reply" button.  Then they all come up together in one post.

----------


## bro

Thanks Moonbeam! You just helped me as well...Honestly could never figure out how to use that function properly. :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

> Oh, I forgot the key part of the multi-quote.  Hit the ++ buttons in all the posts that you want to quote, then hit the "Add Reply" button.  Then they all come up together in one post.



OK I'll try it next time....

----------


## Burned up

All Greek to me

I was in a field that was also the border with Greece (my dream-maker has crap geography!).  There were lots of young people and traveling types around.  To get across the border I needed to hand over a document, which seemed to be my course work.

Next I was back in my car.  Others were there too, some of the people from the field.  My car must be the size of a portakabin by now.  I was sitting between the front seats evacuating my bowel onto a piece of paper (don't think it was the document from earlier).  I wasn't concerned about what the others would think, so long as I kept it on the paper!

Later, probably a separate dream or even one from long ago that had come to recall, I was on a bus needing to get from a house high on the edge of a city back home.  This meant changing from one but to another at a point where the two routes met.  The bus numbers I think were 7 and 13.

I think the first part of the dream relates to my course where there are some Greek students who fascinate me for some reason.  The course work and the fact that they are young (as these are) add weight to that theory.  Internally these young people must be my "inner student" as it were and perhaps I feel that Greek students are smarter???

The second part is rather disgusting.  I was wanting rid of something and it wasn't a very nice something.  Some of the shit I carry around with me, presumably.  I want to be like these young people, without a care.

The bus bit is a bit vague.  The number 7 comes up again but why 13?  Well, the bus routes were in a kind of Y shape, symmetrical, and I was changing from one part of the Y to the other at the junction.  Wondering of the point where 7 and 13 meet is 10???  That was the age I moved from one part of the country to another.  Anyhow, dream maths can be over-done but it's an intriguing logic.

----------


## Burned up

Run for home, with a cameo role by Dom de Luise

I had the name of the actor Dom de Luise hanging around this dream and I don't know why.  I never saw him in the dream.

Also at the start of the dream there was a cartoon-like scene with some mice and maybe a cat.

Anyway, the predatory scene becomes a field with either Germans or Italians trying to hunt me.  The field was long grass and an old building seemed to be the place where the pursuers were coming from.  I managed to hide behind tank traps or other concrete block things and eventually made it over a low wall into the next field.

This next field was like a large version of my parents' garden.  A garden party was going on.  I didn't feel like mingling and I sat on a garden bench with my back to the house and most of the people feeling perhaps a little unkempt.  I noticed I was wearing a t shirt with a design on it and a kilt.  I then introduced myself to an older random woman.

It's a long time since I've been chased in a dream.  This was a bit half-hearted as I didn't even see anyone coming after me so it could have just been an urge to get out of the field for some reason.  It seems to be about getting away from foreign surroundings to home surroundings but then not really fitting in either.

Wtf was Dom de Luise doing?

----------


## bro

Your peice of interpretation of the previous dream about "vacating your bowel" I actually agree with. The fact that you wanted know baggage perhaps. Well done with that.

Also in the second dream I can relate a bit...not fitting in even at home, feeling out of place even after getting out of more frightening, unfamiliar surroundings...Perhaps having to do with isolation? or separating oneself from others? That's what I'd assume for me..for you it could be far different, or similar.

PS- I'm still fascinated by this dream-maker...nice little concept

PS #2- I have no idea why that Dom De Luise man actor was on your mind. ::lol::

----------


## mark

good dreams there mate, I like the part about Greece lol I laughed at your comment about geography ha ha

that party sounds mad, any idea why you never wanted to join in?

err not meaning to be stupid by who is Dom De Luise?  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> err not meaning to be stupid by who is Dom De Luise?



 ::lol::  I think he's been dead for quite a while....I probably would have never thought about him again!

I have no idea what he might symbolize, other than a goofy, over-weight, Burt Reynolds side-kick.

----------


## Burned up

> Your peice of interpretation of the previous dream about "vacating your bowel" I actually agree with. The fact that you wanted know baggage perhaps. Well done with that.
> 
> Also in the second dream I can relate a bit...not fitting in even at home, feeling out of place even after getting out of more frightening, unfamiliar surroundings...Perhaps having to do with isolation? or separating oneself from others? That's what I'd assume for me..for you it could be far different, or similar.
> 
> PS- I'm still fascinated by this dream-maker...nice little concept
> 
> PS #2- I have no idea why that Dom De Luise man actor was on your mind.



I used to dream (many years ago) about being in prison and my Mum walking past not really caring, or as if to say - it's my problem don't embarrass me.  The garden party feeling was like that.  Kind of home but not home.





> good dreams there mate, I like the part about Greece lol I laughed at your comment about geography ha ha
> 
> that party sounds mad, any idea why you never wanted to join in?
> 
> err not meaning to be stupid by who is Dom De Luise?



Why didn't I want to join in?  I suppose I felt like I didn't know what type of person to be with these people.  I feel like that when I walk into a crowded room anyway.  Also at these godawful cocktail parties when people have idle chatter about their ski holidays and the state of the economy.  I suppose I give up before I start.  That's how it was in the dream too.





> I think he's been dead for quite a while....I probably would have never thought about him again!
> 
> I have no idea what he might symbolize, other than a goofy, over-weight, Burt Reynolds side-kick.



Yes, he was in the Cannonball Run with ...err .... Burt Reynolds.  I can't really remember him doing much else.

----------


## raklet

> I was sitting between the front seats evacuating my bowel onto a piece of paper



Oh, the visual image that conjured up.  I laughed and cringed at the same time.

----------


## mark

> Why didn't I want to join in?  I suppose I felt like I didn't know what type of person to be with these people.  I feel like that when I walk into a crowded room anyway.  Also at these godawful cocktail parties when people have idle chatter about their ski holidays and the state of the economy.  I suppose I give up before I start.  That's how it was in the dream too.



ha ha trust me mate I totally get that one, Its hard to fit into a social situation when you have nothing in common with people.

 ::rolllaugh:: your description of those parties is so true ...makes me laugh lol

----------


## Burned up

> Oh, the visual image that conjured up.  I laughed and cringed at the same time.



I find it embarrassing just thinking about it.

----------


## Burned up

Fragment and scribble

My scribble says "HP recording me" however my only recall of the dream was of being angry with a friend, HP.

Piecing together the evidence, perhaps HP was taping or videoing me doing something and I got impatient and angry with her?  

HP is someone I can't imagine ever being angry - always smiley.  And helpful.  My getting angry at her amounted to bullying.  Or so my limited recall suggests.

----------


## Burned up

The path the precious Randall saw

Anyone want a stab at what that sentence might mean?

It was the line that stayed with me as I woke from this dream.  The dream (from my notes, gone from recall) seemed to be about a game played outside with brightly coloured ball-shaped pieces.  I was apparently winning this game.  Something to do with timing, but I can't read my scrawl.  Oh, and the line from the dream which I think has some PDP as my osteo was talking about a book by someone called Randall.

Too surreal for this time of morning.

----------


## mark

> The path the precious Randall saw
> 
> Anyone want a stab at what that sentence might mean?
> 
> It was the line that stayed with me as I woke from this dream.  The dream (from my notes, gone from recall) seemed to be about a game played outside with brightly coloured ball-shaped pieces.  I was apparently winning this game.  Something to do with timing, but I can't read my scrawl.  Oh, and the line from the dream which I think has some PDP as my osteo was talking about a book by someone called Randall.
> 
> Too surreal for this time of morning.



he he its annoying when there are only tiny pieces of dreams like that. still you got quite alot out of it lol

oooh a surreal interpretation lol do tell on

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh, and the line from the dream which I think has some PDP as my osteo was talking about a book by someone called Randall.



Maybe you should read that book.

----------


## Burned up

> he he its annoying when there are only tiny pieces of dreams like that. still you got quite alot out of it lol
> 
> oooh a surreal interpretation lol do tell on



I really can't think where to begin.  Although I was mentally turning that line into song lyrics most of yesterday - powerful (for me) ones at that.





> Maybe you should read that book.



Maybe  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Red wine

No dream recall, just a lot of red wine before sleeping.

----------


## raklet

> Red wine
> 
> No dream recall, just a lot of red wine before sleeping.



No wonder!  Haven't you read all of the threads on DV that tell you alcohol is bad for recall?   ::wino::

----------


## bro

Heh. Yeah, alcohol does supress recall. Oh well..it's give or take..alcohol... or lucids  ::lol:: .

----------


## mark

shame about the lack of recall but I cant knock your choice mate! red wine is great!

ha ha I do that sometimes to...wrap my dreams into a song or some kind of fantasy (not sexual...before someone says it  :tongue2: ) to entertain myself during work

----------


## Burned up

> No wonder!  Haven't you read all of the threads on DV that tell you alcohol is bad for recall?



No but I could sure add to them.





> Heh. Yeah, alcohol does supress recall. Oh well..it's give or take..alcohol... or lucids .



These days I tend to prefer dreaming.





> shame about the lack of recall but I cant knock your choice mate! red wine is great!
> 
> ha ha I do that sometimes to...wrap my dreams into a song or some kind of fantasy (not sexual...before someone says it ) to entertain myself during work



Yes, that's the general idea.  Now, where's that guitar....

----------


## Burned up

2 days of nothing

Although I did wake with a tune in my head.  Something like G-F-D-C|A-C-D-F
although I'll need to play it to be sure.  Seems to be a good intro to the lyric from 2 days ago  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ah dont worry about it mate im sure the recall will come back in no time  :smiley: 

dam I saw on the tv this morning that it was -10 degrees this morning  ::?:  brrr must have been freezing

----------


## bro

Yes yes..like Mark I agree..usually after some time like this your recall will return spontaneously.  :tongue2:  Give it some time and you'll be riding all those dream trains again.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Burned up

> ah dont worry about it mate im sure the recall will come back in no time 
> 
> dam I saw on the tv this morning that it was -10 degrees this morning  brrr must have been freezing



Fine by me - off skiing soon (meaning I'll be offline for a week)





> Yes yes..like Mark I agree..usually after some time like this your recall will return spontaneously.  Give it some time and you'll be riding all those dream trains again.



(groan) Hopefully when the dreams return they will be more interesting than train dreams.  I have high hopes tonight.

Dear Dreem Maka.  
Pleez can I hav a dreem like the wuns Mark has.  
Your speshal dreemer.  
Burned Up.

----------


## mark

> Fine by me - off skiing soon (meaning I'll be offline for a week)
> 
> sweet! isnt it the best feeling to escape work for a while lol
> 
> Dear Dreem Maka.  
> Pleez can I hav a dreem like the wuns Mark has.  
> Your speshal dreemer.  
> Burned Up.



ha ha good stuff mate! makes me laugh  ::lol:: 

oh lol this is gonna be cruel but I had to mention it ...its kind of funny in a twisted way.

You remember when you said that you hated  the image the brave heart movie gave scotland?

well I was watching x factor and when the scotish dude finished his song they showed some clips of his friends etc and the song they played in the back ground was the brave heart one ha ha  ::lol:: .....I remembered what you said and wondered what you would have thought lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha good stuff mate! makes me laugh 
> 
> oh lol this is gonna be cruel but I had to mention it ...its kind of funny in a twisted way.
> 
> You remember when you said that you hated  the image the brave heart movie gave scotland?
> 
> well I was watching x factor and when the scotish dude finished his song they showed some clips of his friends etc and the song they played in the back ground was the brave heart one ha ha .....I remembered what you said and wondered what you would have thought lol



I didn't see it but I would probably have sighed with the usual despair I have about the media.  Still, good for Leon.  Hope he keeps his head and has a good life.

----------


## mark

> I didn't see it but I would probably have sighed with the usual despair I have about the media.  Still, good for Leon.  Hope he keeps his head and has a good life.



yeah I know that feeling...its like everyone always thinks I will say "whey aye" or dirnk brown ale or sit round with a granda cap singing the fog on the tyne ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah I know that feeling...its like everyone always thinks I will say "whey aye" or dirnk brown ale or sit round with a granda cap singing the fog on the tyne ha ha



You mean that isn't what you do all day? I thought it was!  :wink2: 

Bu, don't worry, your recall will come back.  It just happens.  Are you busy this time of year?  Maybe that's all it is.

----------


## Burned up

> You mean that isn't what you do all day? I thought it was! 
> 
> Bu, don't worry, your recall will come back.  It just happens.  Are you busy this time of year?  Maybe that's all it is.



Cheers Moonbeam.  Not worried, just bored.  Had some recall last night but the dreams were pretty crap.  Even got some lucidity although I wasn't going to mention that until I saw your post  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Middlesborough

I've probably spelled it wrong, but that city name was on my mind when I first woke up.  I don't know why nor do I have any images.  But then again, dreams can be just sounds/words.  Can't they?

----------


## Burned up

Lost at university

Prof W (my tutor when I was at uni, except he wasn't a prof) had shown me and my cohort of unknown fellow trainees how to get to his office.  I had been paired up with another student, a chap of around my age and possibly of Asian origin.  I was walking back out with him and said goodbye as he went out of the main door with many of the others and I to ? dunno.

Then I needed to get back to see Prof W.  I didn't memorise the route but felt I'd know it when I saw it.  So I was walking through this building knowing I needed to find a door on the right somewhere, but not anywhere obvious.  I must have missed it as I found myself at the far end of the building at a workshop where a load of engineering students were doing some project work using some heavy equipment.  I doubled back a different way, walking over the roof of one of those paternoster-type lifts on the way as it was going up.  I found the way out and was in a garden.  There were stepping stones and a pond and it was partially enclosed by buildings.  I knew I had to get across to the next building to find Prof W.

Later, I was in a large breakfast room with the other students.  Some kind of quiz was going on and I was doing OK but not winning.  It was all a bit halfhearted and many had gone away.  I looked at the next question - it was an anagram to solve - something like "Mr Charger".  I couldn't do it and gave up.  Now everyone had gone.  I went to pour myself a cup of tea but - I dunno - the pot had no spout or there was no cup or something.  Anyway it didn't happen and I was getting really fed up.  I noticed that the tables were now set for another mealtime.  Another bunch of students was now coming in and I wanted to get out, feeling like some kind of spotlight was on me.  I couldn't find my bag and was looking around the tables as they were sitting down.  I found 2 jumpers of mine on the back of someone's chair and grabbed them.  I looked at the students and tried to find anyone I knew or any young pretty female (and was fairly lucid at this stage).  I couldn't find anyone I wanted to get to know and in a huff I went to the corner where people had dumped their bags etc and put my 2 jumpers with the rest of my stuff.

I woke up wishing I'd been more adventurous in that last bit of the dream rather than just being grumpy.

No interpretations today.  I'm still grumpy.

----------


## bro

> Lost at university



Hmm, running about looking for someone. Was there anxiety in this dream? I used to have some reoccuring ones of being back in elementary school, heavy backpack and running to class in a panic but perhaps this one had a different vibe to it...people leaving you behind in the building while you had to find your own way..hmm





> I woke up wishing I'd been more adventurous in that last bit of the dream rather than just being grumpy.



Hmmm yes, that sounded like a good priority, to find a "young pretty female". Don't be grumpy next time. :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Cheers Moonbeam. Not worried, just bored. Had some recall last night but the dreams were pretty crap. Even got some lucidity although I wasn't going to mention that until I saw your post



No holding out on us... :wink2: 





> Middlesborough
> 
> I've probably spelled it wrong, but that city name was on my mind when I first woke up. I don't know why nor do I have any images. But then again, dreams can be just sounds/words. Can't they?



I have lots of dreams like that.  





> I looked at the students and tried to find anyone I knew or any young pretty female (and was fairly lucid at this stage). I couldn't find anyone I wanted to get to know and in a huff I went to the corner where people had dumped their bags etc and put my 2 jumpers with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> I woke up wishing I'd been more adventurous in that last bit of the dream rather than just being grumpy.
> 
> No interpretations today. I'm still grumpy.



 ::angry::  Why so grumpy?  :smiley:  

You were lucid!  Cool.  Next time you will probably get more done.  :wink2: 

Hey, Bu, you may know the answer to this.  Speaking of dreams that are just like one thought or image--do you think that it's possible that a lot of times a whole night of dreams could just consist of thought-dreams?  Sometimes when I don't have any recall, I do remember thinking all night, just not dreaming.  I know you have to dream every night, but do you think you have to have dreams with images, or do the thought-dreams count, to keep you from going insane or whatever happens to you if you don't dream.

It seems like all I have sometimes is thought-dreams, and it's annoying because you can't really write in your journal about one sentence that was in your mind all night long.

----------


## mark

> Middlesborough
>   But then again, dreams can be just sounds/words.  Can't they?



yes they can I often have random little thought dreams with no visual aspect to them  :smiley: 







> Lost at university
> .



 :woohoo: nice one on the lucidity there mate lol ha ha I laughed at the grumpiness I get that sometimes.....isnt it incredible how dreams can affect your mood upon waking

----------


## bro

> It seems like all I have sometimes is thought-dreams, and it's annoying because you can't really write in your journal about one sentence that was in your mind all night long.



This sounds familiar..i've had those as well. Can't really yank anything visual out of your head though I don't know if it's a lack of recall, or just non-visual dreams. Bu, what think thou?

----------


## raklet

:woohoo:  Lucidity!  Is that your first?  I remember MB begging you to get lucid and you adamantly refused.  "I'm here to interpret dreams...(mr serious face)".  :wink2:   Well, now you have a taste of it and you're gonna want more!   :boogie:   Despite your grumpiness, you can't help smiling a little right?   ::D:   Cheers, mate!

----------


## mark

> Lucidity!  Is that your first?  I remember MB begging you to get lucid and you adamantly refused.  "I'm here to interpret dreams...(mr serious face)".   Well, now you have a taste of it and you're gonna want more!    Despite your grumpiness, you can't help smiling a little right?    Cheers, mate!



ha ha raklet that is brilliant  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Burned up

> Hmm, running about looking for someone. Was there anxiety in this dream? I used to have some reoccuring ones of being back in elementary school, heavy backpack and running to class in a panic but perhaps this one had a different vibe to it...people leaving you behind in the building while you had to find your own way..hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm yes, that sounded like a good priority, to find a "young pretty female". Don't be grumpy next time.



It wasn't so much anxiety as a general resignation that these things always turn out for me like that - lost and running late.  In dreams, anyway.  IRL it's the feeling I get when I'm waiting for someone else who's late.





> No holding out on us...



Yes, it's hard to do that in this forum. 





> I have lots of dreams like that.  
> 
> 
> 
>  Why so grumpy?



I dunno.  Like I couldn't be bothered with the dream.  It was boring.  And I woke up grumpy and am still a bit grumpy.  Cheered up this morning with a client who was cheerful.  Hmmmm....shouldn't it be the other way round?





> You were lucid!  Cool.  Next time you will probably get more done. 
> 
> Hey, Bu, you may know the answer to this.  Speaking of dreams that are just like one thought or image--do you think that it's possible that a lot of times a whole night of dreams could just consist of thought-dreams?  Sometimes when I don't have any recall, I do remember thinking all night, just not dreaming.  I know you have to dream every night, but do you think you have to have dreams with images, or do the thought-dreams count, to keep you from going insane or whatever happens to you if you don't dream.
> 
> It seems like all I have sometimes is thought-dreams, and it's annoying because you can't really write in your journal about one sentence that was in your mind all night long.



Yes, I think it's possible and it certainly seems like that as you say.  Waking up just with a word, or a tune or a sentence or even a feeling or sensation implies we dream with three different senses at least (I rarely smell or taste in dreams).  There's no reason in my mind that dreams have to have a visual component.  I mean, if we can dream images without sound and sensation/feeling then why not one of the others without images?

In some Eastern philosophies, thoughts are believed to be sounds.  I don't mean the content of the thought but the process of thought - or the movement of thought if you like.  Not sure why I wrote that but it seems to link to what you're talking about.





> yes they can I often have random little thought dreams with no visual aspect to them 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one on the lucidity there mate lol ha ha I laughed at the grumpiness I get that sometimes.....isnt it incredible how dreams can affect your mood upon waking



Or was I grumpy before the dream started?  Whatever, yes it could have been a lovely dream.  It usually is when I have female DCs at close proximity.  Rarely sexual but frequently emotional.





> This sounds familiar..i've had those as well. Can't really yank anything visual out of your head though I don't know if it's a lack of recall, or just non-visual dreams. Bu, what think thou?



Sometimes it's just that I've forgotten the visual component.  But other times I'm convinced there never was one.  Perhaps these are all waking dreams and the word or thought comes in before my ego has fully engaged?  I'd be interested in other people's thoughts on this.





> Lucidity!  Is that your first?  I remember MB begging you to get lucid and you adamantly refused.  "I'm here to interpret dreams...(mr serious face)".   Well, now you have a taste of it and you're gonna want more!    Despite your grumpiness, you can't help smiling a little right?    Cheers, mate!



Not, not my first.  But the first since doing this online DJ.  In my mind it happens when it happens.  I can't get motivated with all that WILD work etc.  And I need my sleep as I would be doubly grumpy the following day if I was tired too.  But yes, Moony said she'd keep bugging me until I had a lucid!!!

My main interest is interpretation and I want to develop that without getting too distracted by LD.

Anyway - you guys happy now?   ::-P: 





> ha ha raklet that is brilliant



Harrrummmmph...   ::disconcerted::

----------


## mark

> In some Eastern philosophies, thoughts are believed to be sounds.  I don't mean the content of the thought but the process of thought - or the movement of thought if you like.  Not sure why I wrote that but it seems to link to what you're talking about.



thats a interesting concept, I can understand why they would think that after all you do "hear" your thoughts. I could go of into some weird tangent in depth into this stuff but I wont ha ha

and yes were happy now ha ha!  :tongue2: 

its a interesting what you said about the female DCs do you think then that the grumpiness was a another example of rejecting that female part?

----------


## Burned up

> thats a interesting concept, I can understand why they would think that after all you do "hear" your thoughts. I could go of into some weird tangent in depth into this stuff but I wont ha ha



Yeh, kinda makes sense without knowing why.  That's what I think anyway.





> and yes were happy now ha ha!



'tis the time to bring good cheer I suppose!





> its a interesting what you said about the female DCs do you think then that the grumpiness was a another example of rejecting that female part?



Hmmm...more like rejecting anyone and everyone really.  But thinking about the female part, I think I was trying to be grumpy to get attention like a child does with its mother.  I don't think my female side would be too impressed with this, no.  She prefers it when I'm being grown up and adventurous I think!

----------


## Burned up

Offski

That's me off skiing in Austria for a week so let me wish all readers of Burned Up Dreams a Happy Christmas.  And I look forward to having lots of catching up to do when I return.

Sweet dreams!

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## mark

hey man I hope you have a great time  :smiley: 

Austria is lovely, oh and merry Christmas to you to mate ::D:

----------


## raklet

Cheers and have a great time.  We'll miss having you around.  I've never seen Austria.  Take some pictures and post them in your DJ when you get back!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Anyway - you guys happy now?



Yes! :smiley: 





> Offski



Have fun!!  :boogie: 





> Cheers and have a great time. We'll miss having you around. I've never seen Austria. Take some pictures and post them in your DJ when you get back!



Yea, me neither.  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Ohhh, Bu had his first lucid and now he takes off...  :Sad: 

Have fun in the snow!!





> Dear Dreem Maka.  
> Pleez can I hav a dreem like the wuns Mark has.  
> Your speshal dreemer.  
> Burned Up.



 ::rolllaugh::   ::movingmrgreen::   ::upsidedown::   ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## Burned up

Many thanks for your wellwishes guys.  All went well and I'm back home.





> hey man I hope you have a great time 
> 
> Austria is lovely, oh and merry Christmas to you to mate



It was indeed lovely.  7 days of sunshine including Christmas lunch in a mountain cafe.





> Cheers and have a great time.  We'll miss having you around.  I've never seen Austria.  Take some pictures and post them in your DJ when you get back!



I'm not a photographer but I'll extract some from other family members when I get round to it.





> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, me neither.



Thanks Moony.  Had lots of weird dreams too, which I'll post as and when I get time.





> Ohhh, Bu had his first lucid and now he takes off... 
> 
> Have fun in the snow!!



Yup, lots of fun had.  Only lost control once and that's because I crashed into someone  ::doh::

----------


## Moonbeam

Welcome back, Bu!  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

1. Prof W

That's all I remember.

2. Hare and tortoise???

Cycling with 2 friends (possibly M and J).  Going round a square in my home town which was huge in the dream.  I moved quickly away from them at a set of lights.  However I ended up in a slow lane with loose surface and they overtook me, laughing.

3. Gloves off at the surgery

I was counselling in an unfamiliar surgery, using the room of the doctor at a surgery where I counselled IRL.  I had left some clothes in there and was walking out, although still dressed.  Having chatted to the doctor outside I went back to get my clothes but she'd already gone back into the room with a patient and I couldn't get in.  Lots of people were waiting for appointments.  I went to the reception desk and explained to an older man my predicament.  Seconds later a young woman appeared with a cloth bag full of clothes.  Some were mine and some were women's clothes.  I started to change my clothes in the waiting room then decided it wasn't a good idea.

Next I was in the street outside the surgery, coming back in.  As I was doing so, I saw a young family going out.  I also saw a pair of child's gloves on the floor behind them and picked these up, handing them to the elder child, a girl of around 8 who was pushing a buggy with a younger child inside.  But she ignored me.  I got the mother's attention instead and handed her the gloves.

As they were leaving I could hear a song called "Michelle".  Not the Beatles song, but the Fleetwood Mac song, Sara, with the lyric changed to Michelle.


1 - Dunno

2 - This sounds like my impatience.  I go for a quick result where I can aiming for rapid progress at e.g. career.  But in the end I find I have compromised myself by not taking my time.

3 - Not sure where to begin here.  I felt at home at the surgery IRL and was welcomed there.  My leaving my clothes there sounds like I feel there's a part of me that still wants to be at that surgery.  Or, more generally, I want to find somewhere I can feel at home.

The gloves are more puzzling.  My main worry about gloves is losing one rather that two, so that doesn't seem to apply.  As this dream seems to be about clothes, could this be about making sure that the child always takes hers around with her rather than leave clothes behind as I did?  Nothing really comes to mind on this.

The song at the end is about Michelle.  This is a little girl who appears in my dreams from time to time.  Probably the girl pushing the buggy reminded me of her although I'm pretty sure it wasn't her.  More tantalising was the tune.  There's a personal link in that tune with one of my daughters.  Or could I be dreaming of our Sara?????

----------


## Burned up

> Welcome back, Bu!



Thanks Moonbeam.  I'm going to concentrate on bringing my DJ up to date so may not have too much time to network.

----------


## Sara

Heey, good to see you're back! (welkom terug!)

Uh oh, now we can expect a week full of posts in here?
Good luck Bu, on typing that all out  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Families, castles, trees, paths and water tasting

I was trying to get into a castle-like structure which was a public centre for something.  A family I know (I'll call these the P's) were also trying to get in.  I was already on some kind of raised walkway and they were too but the fence ran lengthways along it.  The two children had somehow found a way in, but I encouraged the parents to climb the fence.

In side the castle now, I was in a room which was a water tasting facility.  It was stone and dimly lit.  Someone I know, PF, was there asking me if I wanted a course in water tasting, which was about comparing tap water with mineral water.  He proposed a weekly contract and I was thinking to myself that if I ditched another weekly commitment IRL I could do his instead.  But I didn't really want to go on his course as it seemed pointless and wondered why I didn't just say: No.

As I was walking back along one of the roads leading into/out of my town I saw two local men in front of me.  Knowing this was a rough area I was worried about my safety.  I was now with some others, children possibly, and in the cobblestone designs running alongside the pavement we were following some inset small tiles much like a paper trail.  We spotted a lot of these small tiles and followed them to a tree stump which blocked our path.  The tree was a large old birch (but in hindsight looked like a beech) and had been partially wrecked by the locals.  Branches were hanging over the pavement.  I broke a few more branches off so we could get past.  Feeling like I'd done something cruel to the tree, I said sorry to it.

I then had to throw a rope back up the path (don't know why).  As I did this I remembered the two local men and was worried it would hit them and they'd attack me.  What actually happened was that the rope hit another man, behind them, on his bald head.  He rubbed his head and looked puzzled not knowing what was going on.

Later I was talking with another family, the E's.  Their daughter said her father was "paid by swap".  Knowing that a "swap" is a financial transaction, I figures there was a tax dodge going on.  I was jealous that I didn't have the benefit of being "paid by swap".  She bought an ice cream.

The numbers 25 and 21, or 25.21 or 25/21 seemed to be significant although the context eludes me.

Both families in question, the P's and the E's, consist of mother, father, boy and girl IRL.  The family I grew up in was the same.  Also the 25 and 21 numbers differ by 4 which is the age gap between my sister and me.  I was probably 25 when I met my wife (and my sister would have been 21) but I can't think of any other memorable event at that age.  Or perhaps that's not what the numbers are saying.

The bit about the course of water tasting makes me laugh.  It's something that I can imagine someone may get serious about and I'm generally a very cynical person.  I'm doubting a few things at the moment and there are indeed some things that people take seriously that are as important to me as what water tastes like.

The tree blocking the path is something I often find in dreams.  It could be anything/anyone stopping me from doing something and I have to destroy it.  I always feel guilty/ashamed afterwards.  It was the same with the tree.

"Paid by swap" means nothing really, although I did feel out-witted that a friend in a non-financial job was getting such an elaborate deal compared with me in my financial job.

----------


## Burned up

1. Running away at uni

Back at uni, I had been out late and decided to stay in a guest room in the halls rather than go back to the room I shares with S.  It was messy.  S didn't understand why I needed to stay there.  I was now looking at the dining area and I saw a Danish woman looking back at me.  She was about 50 and had red highlighted hair.  She wanted to find me because I'd done something (what?).  S and I ran to the lift.  I wanted the top floor but S wanted out at 3.  My view was now outside of the building, which was now massive.  The lift was rising to the top floor and it was night with lots of lights.  More like going up Blackpool Tower.  I woke up.

2. Lunch hour

Lunch at a small cafe like in a local arthouse place I know.  had to wait from 12.15 to 1.15 for the food to arrive and it was just soup.  I had already exchanged pleasantries with the owner and didn't want to upset him by complaining.  I wondered about writing a letter of complaint.

3. Director's debut 

I was organising a play with some young people.  (Possibly church related).  We were practicing in a dark room.  We finished by coming downstairs, appearing from an attic into what was my parents' front room.  I said I was happy with my director's debut.  My Dad said "it wasn't a real tragedy, just someone having a haircut".  (Tragedy as in type of play).  The front room was laid out like a cinema/theatre for what my Mum said was for her "house group".  (huh?).  Out of the window I could see a branch cut off a tree still held in place by a prickly vine like a bramble winding along it.

1 - another dream with a 3 in it.  There have been a few this week although the context here is different.  The Danish woman was like a James Bond enemy type of person.  She was evil.  (I like people from Denmark.  Honest!!!).  Like the part of a mother that knows you've done something wrong.  3 is my birthday.  It was also the number of years I was at uni, which may be more relevant.

2 - IIRC the timing of 12.15 to 1.15 was the official lunch hour at my first job.  Is that relevant?  Possibly.  It followed on from uni so there could be a timeline in my dreaming that night.  The bit about complaining seems unrelated, though.  It sounds like my fear of wanting to make a nuisance of myself.  I'd happily do that from a distance but not face-to-face.

3 - Don't know what the play part was about.  I'm actually more interested in the tree.  A broken branch held on with a prickly vine.  That's kind of how I feel with my parents.  My mother says I'm "prickly".  And I left home a looooong time ago but still feel attached in some way.  The attachment is a prickly attachment, though.  So I think this is about the nature of how I relate with my parents.  Wonderful symbolism.

----------


## Burned up

1. Skiing in different places at once

Just been skiing and are now returning back on a bus.  Daughter #2 has been skiing at a Scottish resort where there has been some snow.  Now we're at another ski centre, owned by the supermarket chain Aldi.

2. Housekeeping manoeuvres

I have just done some annual military/civil training which I have to do each year for 5 years (not IRL!) and this is my 4th.  I am not happy.  My "team" go to the house across the car park.  We have to tidy it.  One man (who looks like former colleague TF) notices that the flower bed is only half an inch deep.  I suggest that it is actually dirt and we remove it.  Under the soil is lino which we have now exposed.  Now we're in the kitchen and we need to remove a shelf from the fridge.  The owner of the house is around the corner of the room.  She is Italian.  A woman in my team who speaks Italian invents some sort of story to get the owner to remove the shelf.

3. Four against one

In a swimming pool.  There is a heated argument going on between me and a group of 4 MPs.  One of them is the singer Cliff Richard.  I feel isolated and bullied.  They want to empty my backpack into the water and I'm trying to stop them.  Being outnumbered, I try to convince them to stop rather than use force.  Just as it looks like they'll succeed I wake up.

Interpretation follows

----------


## Burned up

1. Cycling down to the station (more trains)

It is dark.  I'm cycling over Drumochter Pass but it was very snowy.  The road was barely passable.  On one section on the way down it was looking too dangerous.  I started cycling "off piste" around the side of a hill and then walked down the course of a burn which although wet was like a gentle staircase.  As I descended I accidentally sprayed ice and water on 2 people below me.  At the bottom was an old platform for a railway.  The new station was in sight along the track.  A train came and stopped at the old platform.  I shouted "this is the train for Edinburgh" and now my family is here.  I had tickets for the train but for some reason the ticket for my son wasn't valid.  The ticket seller (where did he come from???) wanted to sell me a return for him.  I found another ticket - a blue one - but that wasn't valid either.  Again, and more angrily, the ticket seller told me to buy a new return ticket even though I was going one way.  I bought a single.

2. Passports and hanbrakes

I had my car parked at the ski centre.  I knew I had passports in the bag but they weren't all there.  Daughter #1 give those out to the family and we go to car to look for the rest.  She leaves the handbrake off in the car and it starts to roll.  Now my mother is in the driving seat.  I say "put the brake on" and she does.  I find the remaining passports not in the bag but on the floor of the car.

Interpretation follows

----------


## Burned up

1.Tale of two superstores

I was learning the history of the shopping centre where I used to live.  It was built around one shop - Boots - but then I remembered that Tesco was as important.


2. Ropey piece of art

I had a rope swing.  It was old and looked more like a small trapeze (i.e. two ropes and a length of wood).  It was also a work of art and worth &#163;200.


3. Three men in a boat, not to mention the snake

3 of us on a boat escaping from something.  We pulled out into the estuary from a small pier.  One person had improvised a boom out of a broomstick and we were able to get extra power from a sail.  I felt a pain in my left ankle and knew I'd been bitten by a viper.  The wound looked like a boil.  I told the others I had to get to A+E and was leaving them, feeling like a splitter.

4. The old boss

Back at work in old office.  Old boss N was there but not in charge.  Nevertheless he had given me a note with new employment T&Cs.  I was not happy about this and remembered he was no longer the boss and had no right to insist on these.  I then understood that he was starting a new company and I wanted to join him.

1 - Don't know.
2 - As always I'm interested in the number.  200???  Nah, can't make sense out of that.  "Money for old rope" comes to mind.

3 - I've been having a few dreams lately where I'm one of three people.  It's not a number I'm comfortable IRL.  Like I want one person's attention and the other just gets in the way.  The odd thing about this dream is that I never refer to the snake in question as a viper.  I call them adders, and (certainly in the UK) they're the same thing.  So why did I refer to this snake as a viper?  Makes it sound more harmful, I think.  More impressive to be bitten by a viper than an adder?  No?  Well, it does to me.  So I needed a good excuse to get away from these guys and made the story as impressive as possible whilst being honest.  Looks like I lack confidence.  The next dream is a similar theme...

4 - I had a love-hate relationship with the old boss IRL.  He was a smart guy and could achieve things but he was also highly manipulative and dishonest.  I think this dream tells me what I already know - that I can easily be bought.  On the one hand he is out of order giving me new T&Cs on the other hand I'd work for him because I know I'd be looked after.  My trouble IRL is that I can't activate that part of me that he represents.  I'm crap at being "the boss" and tend to look to others to stick their head over the parapet whilst I hide behind them.

----------


## Burned up

> Heey, good to see you're back! (welkom terug!)
> 
> Uh oh, now we can expect a week full of posts in here?
> Good luck Bu, on typing that all out



It's underway Sara.  Not surprisingly there's lots of snow and skiing in this lot of dreams.  And as I don't sleep well away from home, most nights I had several dreams.

Be afraid...

----------


## Burned up

Three versus three (a disturbing dream)

I am wanted by "the system" because of something I did.  This was some kind of futuristic/parallel universe and I was a bit of a renegade.  I jetpack down to the snowy planet.  My female other half (g/f? wife?) didn't want me to go and sure enough I'm detected as I enter the skies above the planet, as I pass some kind of square surface in the stratosphere.

When I land I see what "the system" has sent to apprehend me.  Three DCs: a boy of about 8 years old; another boy possibly older but also kind of out of vision but I knew he was a fat, small shadowy character; and a bull.  None of these DCs, even the bull, were agressive and I wasn't sure what to do as I didn't want to hurt them.  

Now I was three people.  Like I had two accomplices who were also me.  One said "that's a coincidence, I'm a Taurus too" when he saw the bull.  (I'm a Gemini IRL).  One of the other "me"s quickly set in motion a strap around the three "enemies" and gave me the end.  I had to pull it tight, strangling them.  I knew this was wrong and I numbed the disgust I was feeling at this act.  When they were dead we took the bodies to the house I was renting and put them in a bin or something.  The landlady (who was called Mrs Miggins) returned with a friend of hers - a woman of around 30 with red hair.  The redhead gets out her key and with a knowing look opens the door for us.

Of course I'm even more wanted now I've killed three of the system's staff.  If I try to leave the planet I'll be detected again.  But I wanted to get away and was thinking about how to do it.  I stay a little longer, noticing a map on a board in the snow outside.  It's a black and white old-style map with contours.  I look at it a second time and it has changed into a different map (quite normal in my dreams).

I think I get away but have no recall about these events.


I did not like the feeling of being a murderer.  I killed three vulnerable characters including one or perhaps two children.  I can see his face now as I write - like one of my son's little friends.

The bull presumably has important meaning.  Could it mean I'm a bully?  Or that there is an element of bullshit in the dream?  It wasn't an aggressive bull - more like a cuddly toy bull.

Fuller interpretation follows

----------


## Burned up

Back home

And sleeping like a baby.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............

----------


## Burned up

1. We are the champions

I'm at the Olympics or something.  I have won a gold medal for shooting although as snow was featuring, it could have been skiing!

I'm now at the end of the football World Cup and with seconds to go I am passed the ball.  But the football pitch was now a high fence like joined billboards.  I'm looking for a net in a gap between two boards.  I find it before the whistle goes, drop the ball in and am a hero for scoring the winning goal!

Now I'm skiing again and I see daughter #1.  She had won something too.

2. Confused

_When I woke for the last time I expected to find two sets of notes to add to the dream I'd just had (see 3, below).  But there was only one.  I must have had a FA, where I dreamed I was writing about returning to the ski centre and meeting daughter #1 again._

3. Now I'm really going insane

I was back at the ski centre yet again for the third time.  But it could have been the second time (see 2 above).  Or perhaps I just dreamed the FA about being back at the ski centre and I wasn't there in a proper dream really.  So I'd only been there the once.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhh  hh...

I don't know whether I was at the ski centre once, twice or three times.  I thought it was three on wakening but... who knows?

1 - It's nice to have a dream of success.  For years I've always fluffed scoring the winning goal or I wake up before the final kick.  I have some confidence in myself, I think, that perhaps wasn't there before.  2008 could be a good year...

----------


## Moonbeam

> 3. Now I'm really going insane
> 
> I was back at the ski centre yet again for the third time. But it could have been the second time (see 2 above). Or perhaps I just dreamed the FA about being back at the ski centre and I wasn't there in a proper dream really. So I'd only been there the once. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhh  hh...



 
Bu!  You are not going insane.  Your mind was trying to get you lucid, that's all.

You should do what your mind wants you to do.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

hey man welcome back! I hope you had a great time! That christmas dinner you described, I bet that was nice  :smiley: 

I will check out your dreams soon mate there are loads of them ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> Bu!  You are not going insane.  Your mind was trying to get you lucid, that's all.
> 
> You should do what your mind wants you to do.



It was trying to confuse me.  And it succeeded.   :Uhm: 





> hey man welcome back! I hope you had a great time! That christmas dinner you described, I bet that was nice 
> 
> I will check out your dreams soon mate there are loads of them ha ha



 ::cheers:: 
Christmas dinner was frankfurter and chips!!!   ::santa::  Yes, loads of dreams even I haven't looked at them yet.   ::imslow::

----------


## Burned up

Nothing to report for new year's eve.  Must have been the numerous glasses of Corbiere.  Or the South African Shiraz.  Or the port.  Or....

----------


## Burned up

You're all making me late!

I was due to attend a course or conference with a former colleague, J, who I was meeting at the old office.

I got up on time and part way through the journey I changed cars with "I", my former boss' wife near where they used to live.  I was now on foot and I met "P", a former course director and mentor walking his dog.  He said "40% of the course had passed."

I then met my former boss, "N", who said he "lost a packet on the All-Share".  [note - "All Share" is a UK stockmarket index].

Next I met someone who seemed to be a mix of another former colleague C and a former course friend M.  She was with a partner who seemed to be a drug addict and said to him sympathetically (like mother to baby) "are you dirty?".  I briefly kissed her.

Now I was on a bus, heading towards the conference venue.  J now appears and I'm worried I've made us late.  We switch to a taxi and get a bit caught up in crowds heading through the centre of the city.  The taxi arrives at the hotel in good time as the conference started at 10am not 9.30 as I originally thought.

I seem to be tangling two former roles here - my last office and my last course.  I meet the supremos of both in my travels and talk with both.  I'm also off to a conference which has elements of both work and learning.  The presence of J may be because the two of us did once go to a conference together and she was indeed worried about being late (we were - the taxi had a bump on the way).  The person who could have been either the colleague or student further suggests the tangle of constructs.

The two former significant people were quite relaxed in this dream and I was pleased to meet them.  I also met the former boss's wife and the former course director's dog!  Not sure of the significance there.  And I had four modes of transport: private car, borrowed car, bus and taxi.

It's a rich dream with many parts to interpret.  But I take heart that I was confident in the dream and seemed to be in some kind of control in the chaos.  On the other hand, I've moved on although the presence of these significant people makes me wonder if I'm still hanging on to something.

----------


## Burned up

Church of good and evil

My car had been stolen and returned a few times.  Again it has been stolen.  I went to the car park in the centre of this rough town to try and retrieve it.  I saw some notice boards but they seemed to be something to do with the church.

Next I was in the church.  There seemed to be two denominations operating there, one of which was evil (I just knew).  I was forced to be part of the evil denomination as it was the dominant one and we processed into the church with others.  One of the evil members was one of my daughters although she seemed to be naive about this.  I kicked her as I went past.  All of a sudden 100s of famous presbyterian ministers started to invade including John Knox and Iain Paisley!!!  The evil denomination was ousted and the  good restored!!!

I'm surprised at my car.  It's my passport to freedom and if it keeps being stolen then I keep losing my freedom.  Just as I thought I was getting more confident and autonomous.  Oh well.
The church scene was funny.  I don't think of Iain Paisley as good, but never mind.  It sounds like I'm happy for anyone to save me when I'm overwhelmed.

----------


## Burned up

Christmas postponed

Has a phone call from L, an old lady I know who has been suffering memory loss.  I couldn't understand what she was saying although somehow I knew it was about christmas carols.  She wanted to know who was going to be hosting carol singing as she is unable to do this herself any more (she used to have a carol singing evening once per year IRL).  I told my wife so as to pass on a problem I couldn't be bothered to deal with.

I don't think there's anything complicated in this.  L was "bother", although I feel sorry for her.  Her (my) inability to take charge of something important was not resolved.  I suppose I just ignore any issues rather than deal with them if I can't be bothered.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments

1. Back at school.  I was going out with the daughter of my father's colleague.  I was looking forward to being with her, like it was predestined or something.  So far we'd only been on school trips together.

2. Looking at a set of playing cards which were like "Top Trumps".  The theme was baby-sitters.  One of the cards was the singer Ana Free who was offering services in her native Portugal.

3. Something about low energy light bulbs.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments

1. A ski competition.

2. A song by Annie Lennox

3. A female (possibly eldest daughter) proclaiming "She stole my diamond"

4. Girl from school (DL) who I never really knew well and haven't really thought about.  She was in "p/w" [ - not sure what that means but that's what I wrote in the middle of the night].  I tried to keep her talking as long as possible but eventually she left and I woke up.

5. In an adult learning classroom which was like being back at school.  A teacher called Mr Jones was teaching German.  We were supposed to be following what he was saying in the textbook but I found this hard.  I couldn't find the words at all.  He was reading what sounded like a poem, in English.  At the end of the 4th line, the last word was "scallop".  I noticed I was sitting next to a female friend who was a kind of companion.  She didn't seem to be following either.  I wondered whether I could interrupt and decided that I'm an adult and could.  I put up my hand and shouted "Mr Jones".  He stopped, paused, and said to everyone "yes, note that's how I would like to be addressed".

----------


## mark

> Fragments
> 
> 3. Something about low energy light bulbs.



ha ha looks like those Green adverts are getting into your SC mate  ::lol:: 





> Fragments
> 
> 1. A ski competition.



do you think this is processing from your holiday? I bet it would have been a fun dream though





> 2. A song by Annie Lennox



I cant comment, I dont know who she is  :Oops: 






> 4. Girl from school (DL) who I never really knew well and haven't really thought about.  She was in "p/w" [ - not sure what that means but that's what I wrote in the middle of the night].  I tried to keep her talking as long as possible but eventually she left and I woke up.



is this a girl you used to like? I sometimes dream of them  ::roll::

----------


## Burned up

> is this a girl you used to like? I sometimes dream of them



Although we were in the same class I don't recall ever even talking to her.  Did I like her?  Well, difficult to say.  I think she was one of those quiet girls that held a kind of fascination for me (in an intriguing way) but I don't remember fancying her or anything.  I do often fancy the quiet types, though, now I think about it.

----------


## Burned up

> do you think this is processing from your holiday? I bet it would have been a fun dream though



Definitely.  Lots of ski/snow dreams in last 2 weeks.  Only one train!  Lots of school and teacher dreams as well as former boss dreams too.  There's usually a woman not far away, though.  That's nice.

----------


## Burned up

Apathy

I woke a couple of times, each time deciding that the dream was too crap to bother writing down.  No recall as I write.

----------


## mark

ah man I know that one....same thing last night for me  ::roll::

----------


## Burned up

> ah man I know that one....same thing last night for me



I don't know why I get all apathetic in the night.  I only regret it the following day.  Bit like drinking, really  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Business trip to Cyprus

The date was 10th April and I was being asked to go on a work trip to Cyprus.  (Remark: just lost out on a trip to Geneva  :Pissed:  so definitely some PDP there).  The trip was to be for 2 weeks and I was thinking whether I could go or not.  (I work part time and have all sorts of commitments to juggle).

Anyway, next thing I was going through airports and was off to Cyprus for 2 weeks.  With me were my former boss (again) and a second person who could have been a former colleague.  We were now on our way to the hotel, which was a big white building with long driveway reminiscent of the Taj Mahal.  (Remark: I was talking with someone about Stormont last night and it was described in this way).  On the way we were held up in some traffic.  I watched as a (school?) bus was emptying its content of children onto the pavement.  One girl was being carried like a baby by one of the boys.  I don't know where they were going.

We were in a taxi or private car and our driver said that lunch will be in a casino of some kind.  He was more than a taxi river.  He had something to do with looking after us.  I wasn't really impressed as the casino wasn't a local outdoor kind of place - more of somewhere that visitors who want to have nothing to do with local culture would go.  Definitely the kind of place that would suit my former boss, though!

Some repeating themes in this dream.  The old boss is there again.  I think this has to do with my discovering a more controlling part of my self recently.  Also I'm off to work in a holiday location.  I was in the Canaries not long ago in another dream.

Watching the children get out of the bus seems to link in with this boss stuff.  Could it be that I'm letting go of some childhood constructs?  Including one that has something to do with "carrying the girl" - possibly something about sexual politics I need to work on.

Lunch in the casino sounds like a waste of money.  I've been thinking a lot about money lately, mainly about how much I spend  :Sad:  and the feeling in the dream was much the same. 

The date of the 10th April may be significant.  The number 10 doesn't really mean much to me.  It's not a number I really dream about.  But 4 (April) is.  Dunno if the CB mantra "10 4" is relevant at all.

----------


## mark

you missed out on going to geniva, shame man I bet that really annoyed you and im not surprised the that this entered your dreams.

mate I get the money thing! I think its cos everything is getting more and more expensive...I dont know how much more they can raise the cost of well everything before we really start to feel it.....I mean dam even the banks them selves are struggling

----------


## Burned up

> you missed out on going to geniva, shame man I bet that really annoyed you and im not surprised the that this entered your dreams.
> 
> mate I get the money thing! I think its cos everything is getting more and more expensive...I dont know how much more they can raise the cost of well everything before we really start to feel it.....I mean dam even the banks them selves are struggling



My prediction is that we'll feel it soon enough.  Our standard of living will fall and we as a nation will lose control of our main assets to foreign corporations.  We're still good at oil and farming but not much else that we can do well (like banking as you say) can't also be done elsewhere.

I think it was Bob Hope who said "Invest in land - they don't make it any more".

----------


## mark

> My prediction is that we'll feel it soon enough.  Our standard of living will fall and we as a nation will lose control of our main assets to foreign corporations.  We're still good at oil and farming but not much else that we can do well (like banking as you say) can't also be done elsewhere.
> 
> I think it was Bob Hope who said "Invest in land - they don't make it any more".



I already am lol I dont stand a chance of ever being able to afford a mortgage until I am on 30.000 at least and at the min thats a long way off ha ha

I am glad I live in one of the poorer areas of the country were the average house prices has not yet reached 250.000. So as for owning land...thats out of my league  ::shock:: 

I think your right, its gonna be hard soon what with the new fuel price rise its gonna be shit  :Sad:  dam this country is going down

----------


## Burned up

> I already am lol I dont stand a chance of ever being able to afford a mortgage until I am on 30.000 at least and at the min thats a long way off ha ha
> 
> I am glad I live in one of the poorer areas of the country were the average house prices has not yet reached 250.000. So as for owning land...thats out of my league 
> 
> I think your right, its gonna be hard soon what with the new fuel price rise its gonna be shit  dam this country is going down



Yes, you're in one of the cheaper areas of the UK.  So look at it this way, if the country is going down, you won't have so far to fall  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

An passionate dream - about a vegetable

Only a fragment of recall and an almost unrecognisable scrawl in my notebook.

I seemed to have developed a passion for vegetables.  In particular, my attention was focused on a parsnip.  I recall having a strong feeling of joy and awe and wanting to celebrate this parsnip as if it wwere something/spomeone special.  Someone proclaims aloud (could have been me) as if to announce the winner or perhaps a newly born child (thoughts of Raklet) "it's a parsnip".  Something also about children aged 4 and 9.

Where do I start with this nonsense?  OK, the parsnip *could* be the penis.  Freud would say definitely but, hey, it's all personal meanings in dreams.  So perhaps I'm celebrating my manhood???  

I do like vegetables and have tinkered with vegetarianism for many years.  On the other hand I see food as vulnerable.  I feel like I'm heartless when I eat things (meat or veg) so to celebrate a vegetable rather than to devour it makes a lot of sense to me.  In a psychoanalytic kind of way.

I don't recall the children aged 4 and 9 in the dream.  It's just in my notes which I don't even recall writing.  These numbers are perfect squares, if that's meaningful.  I can't think of what the relevance to my being those ages could be although I may again be dreaming of my cousin who is 4 and a bit years older than me.  (i.e. there would have been a time when we were 4 and 9).  There would also have been 10 days when I was 9 and my sister was 4.  But I can't hang anything onto these numbers or ages at all.

----------


## mark

ha ha of all the things to be passionate about ha ha a vegetable is the funniest thing I have ever read  ::lol:: 

Although I cant blame you parsnips are incredible!

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha of all the things to be passionate about ha ha a vegetable is the funniest thing I have ever read 
> 
> Although I cant blame you parsnips are incredible!



Not sure I feel like eating one for a while though.

----------


## Sara

> An passionate dream - about a vegetable
> 
> I seemed to have developed a passion for vegetables.  In particular, my attention was focused on a parsnip.  I recall having a strong feeling of joy and awe and wanting to celebrate this parsnip as if it wwere something/spomeone special.



Whahaha, at least there is some passion getting into your dreams! Too bad it was just a vegetable. I'm sure you can do better than that!


[COLOR="Blue"]Where do I start with this nonsense?  OK, the parsnip *could* be the penis.  Freud would say definitely but, hey, it's all personal meanings in dreams.  So perhaps I'm celebrating my manhood???  [/quote]
I had to look up 'parsnip' on google, cause I had no idea what it was.
Now I saw the pictures and can imagine why you relate it to a penis  ::D: 





> I do like vegetables and have tinkered with vegetarianism for many years.  On the other hand I see food as vulnerable.  I feel like I'm heartless when I eat things (meat or veg) so to celebrate a vegetable rather than to devour it makes a lot of sense to me.  In a psychoanalytic kind of way.



That's some deep feelings about veggies and food!

----------


## Burned up

> I had to look up 'parsnip' on google, cause I had no idea what it was.
> Now I saw the pictures and can imagine why you relate it to a penis



Haha - you knew what the other words meant though  ::laughhard:: 

At this point I wish to add that mine looks absolutely nothing like a parsnip.  Just to remove any element of doubt.   ::tongue:: 

For a laugh, I found this on the web (which isn't like me either!):







> That's some deep feelings about veggies and food!



It's a kind of sexual relationship.  I really get excited about food and I get very greedy.  But I feel like I have no heart when I put a knife into, say, a large perfectly-formed juicy tomato (hmmm - that also sounds sexual).  Like it has to perish to fulfil its purpose, which is to satisfy my needs.

OK, I'm strange.   ::alien::

----------


## Sara

OMG, that picture... how did you find it :S

Ehm, sexual relationship with food???
I've heard some stories of girls using sausages or bananas or whatever... but that's a different order of using veggies  ::D: 

Good that you admit it yourself that it's strange  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Burned up

> OMG, that picture... how did you find it :S



Just on google images.  OK, I had to add other words to the search  :smiley: 





> Ehm, sexual relationship with food???
> I've heard some stories of girls using sausages or bananas or whatever... but that's a different order of using veggies



No I wasn't thinking of that.  I mean, you can't do that to a banana!





> Good that you admit it yourself that it's strange



I think everyone is like that to some degree.  It's the same feeling people have about (say) horses compared with (say) rats.  Or even a cuddly toy versus an empty beer can.

But I'm interested in the underlying meaning - like dreams really.  The vegetable is just a vegetable.  But why do I have feelings like that?  What part of me is identifying with the veg?  (or the horse or the cuddly toy)?  Is it my own sense of vulnerability?

----------


## mark

> At this point I wish to add that mine looks absolutely nothing like a parsnip.  Just to remove any element of doubt.



ha ha ...me thinks you protest to much bu  :tongue2: ...jk lol





> For a laugh, I found this on the web (which isn't like me either!):



 ::lol::  ha ha ha ha that is great mate!! wow lol I laughed so much at work I nearly got into trouble lol






> It's a kind of sexual relationship.  I really get excited about food and I get very greedy.  But I feel like I have no heart when I put a knife into, say, a large perfectly-formed juicy tomato (hmmm - that also sounds sexual).  Like it has to perish to fulfil its purpose, which is to satisfy my needs.
> 
> OK, I'm strange.



I get you.....there are few things more exciting then good food! lol maybe its a male thing?





> I think everyone is like that to some degree.  It's the same feeling people have about (say) horses compared with (say) rats.  Or even a cuddly toy versus an empty beer can.
> 
> But I'm interested in the underlying meaning - like dreams really.  The vegetable is just a vegetable.  But why do I have feelings like that?  What part of me is identifying with the veg?  (or the horse or the cuddly toy)?  Is it my own sense of vulnerability?



yeah that is very interesting, you say you toyed with vegetarian life style? is that out of choice to not eat meat cos you dont approve? maybe the veg in your dream was so important cos it represents you choice in lifestyle? or maybe not ha ha ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Fragments with a guest cameo appearance of ... a train

1 - something unpleasant about a group.  Two fractions: 27/35 and 13/15.   ::?: 

2 - Walking down to a platform in a station.  It's dark.  The train has just come in and the electric doors open.  The station name sign is jammed against the open doors as the gap between it and the train is very small.  I have tickets but am waiting for my wife.  There are 3 carriages.  The first is 1st Class and there is a woman sitting in it.  I walk out.  I get in the second carriage.

3 - Making a boat in the shape of a "O".  Vertical, like a section of tube.  I'm pushing it into the water and a fat man is helping.  The water is too cold for me to go in.  The fat man slips onto the soft wet sand in the waves and lands on his back, sand covering his face.  He's just having a laugh.

4 - Possibly continuing from (3) a young boy is following around, from the beach into a building of some kind - a beach cafe possibly but old-style with wrought iron and iron pillars etc.  I look out of the window, hoping he'd go away.  I'm now having lunch with my wife.  It's time for dessert and she orders a "raclette salad".  I don't really want anything but I grab a handful of raisins which have fallen out of a fruit cake on a table by the cashier.  They taste nice.

5 - That kid in (4) is now in my office as a new recruit.  It looks like he's going to be working with me.  I have a chat with my manager and subtly shift the agenda.  He calls over a colleague to take care of the boy, who will now be working on his area of responsibility.

Lots of fragments add up to a fairly lengthy dream.  I woke at around 4am with (1) and the rest came from successive dozes.  I overslept in the end.

The number in (1) are weird.  I was helping eldest daughter with maths homework before bed so that may be the pdp coming through.  I don't get the meaning of these numbers at all.  

Ah.  A train.  OK.  Stay calm.  A train dream.  What does it mean?  3 carriages, the first of which I've not paid enough for.  But a woman has.  She was a woman with money or a high power job.  The kind of woman I take to be "inaccessible", if you see what I mean.  Too posh for state educated types like me.  Two normal carriages.  I used to get "2+1" dreams quite a bit.  Usually meeting 2 men and 1 woman.  Ha.  OK.  The first carriage was a female carriage and the other 2 were male carriages.  Next...

A boat in the shape of a "O".  Now we're getting really silly.  It was like a piece of "hot wheels" track where the cars go loop-the-loop.  The fat git wasn't my friend either.  Dunno.  Next...

Young boy?  OK, that's easy.  That's me with my past following me around.  "Raclette salad".  Well, she does like Raclette cheese (Swiss stuff you melt).  But I can't stop thinking of Raclet here  ::?: 

Dream #5.  Got rid of him at last.

----------


## raklet

Sweet....thanks for dreaming of me!

----------


## Burned up

> Sweet....thanks for dreaming of me!



My pleasure, even if you were disguised as a piece of cheese!!!

----------


## Burned up

> Sweet....thanks for dreaming of me!



My pleasure, even if you were disguised as a piece of cheese!!!

----------


## Burned up

The boss (again) and me in need of a shower

I'm dirty and need a shower.  I find one (not sure where I am) but the water isn't coming out quick enough and I'm soapy with thick gel, feeling more dirty. and can't rinse.  For some reason I go to a new office where I'm based (don't recognise it).

In the office I see my former course director P in the room by the door.  He's been running a session or something.  I think I chat to him but can't remember.  In a room at the other end of the office my former boss N is chatting to his PA.  He is also angry at a former colleague, K, for something he said (which had been taped) and tells him to pick the litter up off the floor as a punishment.  K gets on his hands and knees and quickly gets to the task, shouting Sieg Heil repeatedly as he does so.

Next to N's room is my room.  It had a window overlooking the back yard.  The other side of a wall is a blue hut, like a workies' hut or even the Tardis, and I can read the board nailed to the side.  At first it has telephone numbers on it which I recognise to be old ones with not many digits.  Then this becomes a menu and it seems that you can phone for food.  I note that K is still doing his penance and in case I'm the next victim I see if I can get out of the window.  I can open it but I'm on the first floor (US = 2nd floor) and reckon the drop is just a bit too far.  I figure I'd just tell N where to go if he tried that on me anyway.

I still need a shower.  I go back across the office to P's room.  He's packing his things and is about to leave, retiring apparently.  We chat about something.  I figure I can use his shower.

These two men have been in other dreams recently.  They have both been significant in my life and I have great respect for them, although also anger in the case of the former boss.  Their leadership seems to be the most important thing about them.  They're decision makers.  Must be what I need to learn about just now.

K's subservience I find embarrassing.  Is there something shameful about his actions that I identify with?  I think so.

I also seem to be dirty.  I wonder what the dirt is?  And I wonder why I need an office environment to get clean?  Perhaps I think there's something dirty about being part-time and not working?  That would figure.  Yes, this whole dream is about working out my place in the world as a working male.

----------


## Sara

> The boss (again) and me in need of a shower



Ahhh, that shower dream reminds me of a dream I had recently, but never wrote down...
Not about feeling dirty, but the shower didn't work like it should.





> He is also angry at a former colleague, K, for something he said (which had been taped) and tells him to pick the litter up off the floor as a punishment.  K gets on his hands and knees and quickly gets to the task, shouting Sieg Heil repeatedly as he does so.



Hmm, that doesn't sound nice at all!
I can imagine the embarrassment about K's action.





> Then this becomes a menu and it seems that you can phone for food.



Ahh, too bad you didn't call for food  :wink2:  





> These two men have been in other dreams recently.  They have both been significant in my life and I have great respect for them, although also anger in the case of the former boss.  Their leadership seems to be the most important thing about them.  They're decision makers.  Must be what I need to learn about just now.



Hey, weren't DCs supposed to represent some part of yourself?
So, would you think this is something you are already learning by now? (or at least thinking about)





> K's subservience I find embarrassing.  Is there something shameful about his actions that I identify with?  I think so.



Maybe you trying to find out the effects of a certain style of leadership?





> I also seem to be dirty.  I wonder what the dirt is?  And I wonder why I need an office environment to get clean?  Perhaps I think there's something dirty about being part-time and not working?  That would figure.  Yes, this whole dream is about working out my place in the world as a working male.



Hmm, being dirty and not being able to get clean... I would relate that to feeling guilty about something.

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE="4"]K gets on his hands and knees and quickly gets to the task, shouting Sieg Heil repeatedly as he does so.



What's with the Nazi imagery "Sieg Heil"?

----------


## Burned up

> Hey, weren't DCs supposed to represent some part of yourself?
> So, would you think this is something you are already learning by now? (or at least thinking about)



Yes, that's right.  IRL I project that submerged leader archetype onto people like P and N.  Ditto in my dreams.





> Maybe you trying to find out the effects of a certain style of leadership?



I think so.  I've always relied on others to fulfill my needs rather than getting out there and taking control myself (as P and N do).  In some ways I want to be like them but in other ways I don't.  I suspect early experiences (in childhood) of being bossy weren't good and I have tried to avoid it ever since.  I guess it's like saying I need to grow up.





> Hmm, being dirty and not being able to get clean... I would relate that to feeling guilty about something.



Possibly.  Perhaps not guilt but certainly feeling I'm a bad person or something like that.  Shame may be a better emotional explanation than guilt?  Wanting to go to work to get clean - like not being at work is dirty.  Hmmm.  My mother used to say I was lazy and it's like I've been trying to prove all my life that I'm not.  Perhaps it links to that?

You feedback is much appreciated, Sara.  Dream interpretation is far clearer when someone else is participating.  Thanks.





> What's with the Nazi imagery "Sieg Heil"?



Well I think it's one way of responding to an instruction.  I found IRL the dynamics between N and K very embarrassing.  It was like a parent-child relationship and K would get angry but ultimately compliant.  I think the dream was replaying that experience for me.  The shame of being complaint and making childish nazi noises (i.e. suggesting boss is Hitler) resonates strongly with me.  Although I'm often happy to be led, I make sure I avoid situations that has me feeling like K in the dream.  It's just too embarrassing and shameful to go there.  (And as it's all part of me I must have been there at some time in my life to know just how bad it is).

Thanks Raklet, I don't think I'd have made that connection if you hadn't have asked!

----------


## Burned up

Man-hugs and fuel injection

It's night and it's dark.  I'm in a pub with some counselling course friends which seems to be located near to my dentist.  IRL there is no pub there.  It i time for people to head home and we're saying our goodbyes.  An older man, G, from a previous course I was on warmly says goodbye to me.  Then another older man, R, who was actually a client of mine rather than a course associate, gives me a bigger hug and my feet leave the ground.  He's only a small man and I'm amazed at his strength.

A female friend S and two others (can't remember who these were) get into a taxi outside the front door of the pub.  The taxi driver seems to be taking tickets like it's a bus of some sort.  I figure it's a scheme whereby people can pre-book a shared taxi home[, which I now think is rather a neat idea].  Now I see that it's changed to S's car and she's about to pull away as I hold the door to the back seat open.  There's not enough room for me and I only live locally anyway so I say I'll walk.  S doesn't seem to be paying attention to me and I shout goodbye to her as she drives off.  [I'd expect a hug at least.]  I'm now standing on the pavement with G and R, who didn't get in the taxi either.

Next I'm stationary in my car (not my car IRL) and daughter #3 is at the wheel.  She's learning to drive (much too young IRL).  We see a small 2-seater sports car whiz past making rasping noises like the exhaust or manifold is bust.  I notice that petrol is being sprayed from the exhaust as it goes past and my mind turns to the fuel injection process (men and cars, huh.)  The petrol is now all over the road outside the pub and the car has turned the corner ahead of us towards the shopping centre.  Huge puddles of petrol are in the road and when I point this out to my daughter she gets out the car and runs down the road for a closer look.  I shout after her that it might be dangerous and she should come back.  I am worried the whole puddle will catch light and cause an inferno.  She ignores me and I shout again.  And again.  I get into the driving seat and start after her.

I can't think what the two older men mean to me.  In some ways they're similar characters, although I knew them at different times and in different contexts.  I don't feel strongly attracted to them nor repulsed by them.  I was annoyed, though, that S didn't say goodbye to me properly.  Wonder what part of me that represents?  

Car = my freedom.

Feel better to be at the wheel of my car than having daughter there.  She was ignoring me just like S was, though.  As she's my daughter I was more animated in calling her back.

The car dropping the fuel is another puzzle.  It was one of those cars driven by wreckless young drivers who spend more on their in-car sound system and their lights than on the vehicle itself.  It seemed to represent the destructive part of being on the road.  For some reason I knew there were two young men driving it.  My first thought is "I'm outnumbered".  So although I have a car of my own, my freedom (the road) is constrained by this destructive element, dropping dangerous inflammable substance on the road.

----------


## mark

> In the office I see my former course director P in the room by the door.  He's been running a session or something.  I think I chat to him but can't remember.  In a room at the other end of the office my former boss N is chatting to his PA.  He is also angry at a former colleague, K, for something he said (which had been taped) and tells him to pick the litter up off the floor as a punishment.  K gets on his hands and knees and quickly gets to the task, shouting Sieg Heil repeatedly as he does so.



to me this just suggests a view on how work is (atleast for me personally) in that it rules our life,. The nazi aspect seems to some kind of expressed view on it but ultimately the lack of power to do anything but complain about it, meh thats my view on it anyway  ::D: ......can you tell I hate my job ha ha

cool dream mate, I laughed at the cameo appearance of the train in your previous dream ha ha seems you just cant escape them lol

----------


## Burned up

> to me this just suggests a view on how work is (atleast for me personally) in that it rules our life,. The nazi aspect seems to some kind of expressed view on it but ultimately the lack of power to do anything but complain about it, meh thats my view on it anyway ......can you tell I hate my job ha ha



I think it's not just about work, though.  It's about being in a situation where others have power over me.  At the moment I'm exploring my own power and that's why these people keep appearing.  Every day I'm aware of how I take a subservient role with people I meet because I want them to provide me with something (love, ultimately, but money etc also).  It's the same as a child with its parents.

Sounds like you have the same issues.





> cool dream mate, I laughed at the cameo appearance of the train in your previous dream ha ha seems you just cant escape them lol



There's always a train or a boss there somewhere  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

Adventuring with young girl and finding comfort

_Have to say I'm a little hesitant about writing up this dream.  I hope people will read without prejudice._

I seem to be moving between parallel worlds like in Dr Who or the Philip Pullman books (or indeed the two in my avatar pic (left) who appeared in a TV series in 1970).  I'm with a companion or companions but at this stage I'm not sure I'm aware of their identity(ies).  

Anyway, the earlier part of the dream seems to have escaped recall.  But now I'm in this street.  I feel that there's some kind of autocratic government like a police state or something.  I'm in England somewhere, possibly the south coast, judging by the style of buildings.  I decide I'm not in Scotland anyway.  There are small shops each side and the road then falls down a shallow hill, turning left under a railway bridge (has to be there somewhere!).  There's a large house painted yellow or orange on th bend just before the bridge.  The houses and shops are all flying the Union Flag as if there has been a royal wedding or something.  Somehow I think it's a film set but I also know I'm really there.

Next I'm in another parallel world.  Seemingly on the edge of a town where the grassland is uncultivated and dotted with fallen trees and dirt tracks for 4x4s and bikes.  There's still this oppressive feeling in the air.  I now see my companion is a young girl, perhaps age 13.  She reminds me a little of Lyra from the Golden Compass film.  She's the more switched-on one of the two of us and has a better idea of what's happening than I do.  I seem to be a bit useless.  We're trying to get away from someone or avoid being caught.  To get a better view we climb onto a tree stump.  She says "keep still" in a controlling kind of voice.  Don't know why.  We're in full view of anyone who might be around but maybe she thinks we'll be detected by our movements.  Anyway, I find it hard to keep still on the tree stump with her and am wobbling, trying to keep balance.  She then says "in that case, breastfeed me again".  (again?).  Although she's shorter than me, I find I can move to a standing position with my mouth at her breast.  She'd somehow adjusted clothing as a breastfeeding mother would, although still standing up.  Despite her age, I knew somehow that she already had a baby child.  A boy.  No knowledge of his father.  Her left breast was small, developing, as would be expected at her age, and certainly not lactating.  As I put my mouth over her nipple and sucked, I stopped my wobbling and was very still.  I stayed in that position for what seemed like ages, content, my mind focused only on the sensation on my tongue.

I woke up with that same sensation and calm feeling.

The strange thing about this dream is that it didn't feel sexual.  Although it's hard to see how it could be anything else.  I don't recall having a dream quite like this before.  The girl was like a cross between the little girl who visits my dreams occasionally (she's 7 yo) and my "anima" friend who I guess is about 19.  Certainly this girl's age, 13, is indeed in the middle of the two.  Are all three girls in fact different manifestations of the same person?  I'd dismissed that notion before (in respect of the 7yo and the 19yo) but now I have to re-think.  They are almost certainly the same person at different ages and somewhere in this dream is the concept of the child growing into a fully sexual woman.  I find that difficult to hold on to.  But mostly I feel lucky that I have someone special like "her".

My thinking about dreams like this has moved on lately.  Dreams aren't only for analysing.  I've done that already and am comfortable with the idea of a close female companion (my feminine side) in my dreams.  I think now I need to accept feelings as being real, no matter how the circumstances are socially construed, and really just to accept the dreams and give myself permission to own the experience.

This wasn't about child sex.  It was about my feeling content through being accepted by a special person.  Someone who lets me close to them and calms me down.  Surely this feeling goes back to my earliest feelings in infancy, of being soothed by my mother.  Perhaps the challenge for me today is to know that I can be soothed and calmed in the scary world just as I was in the dream.  I think I remember just how I felt.

I'm not much interested in the rest of the imagery in this dream.  Presumably the town with flags means something as does the tree stump.  The feeling of oppression is perhaps another childhood feeling about the world being a scary place full of rules and people who might hurt me for doing something wrong or because they simply decide they can.

----------


## Burned up

Walking and tramming through the city

I'm with a group of people walking on some kind of structure.  It seems we're walking around this roundabout/traffic island.  It's got all sorts of bridges and underpasses to make this happen.  But it's not modern-looking at all.  More like old railway station architecture with gloss-painted wood and ironwork.

We need to get up to a narrow footbridge to get across one road.  It means climbing a ladder, although it seems to me that the ladder is for people approaching from the other side, as our side is obstructed with pipes etc.  A policeman tells us we can get across that way so we climb the ladder and sure enough our path is blocked and we can't get onto the footbridge.  I felt smug in getting it right whilst the cop got it wrong.

Next I'm on an old tram which is actually running on the road like a bus.  I'm up very high, above the tram really as I can see its roof.  It's traveling very fast, like a speeded up film.  First it's going along the main street where I live then it takes a few back streets past some shops and older department stores.  I feel I've been there before and that these buildings interconnect.  Now the bus/tram is heading back to the main street and the area where there are pubs and clubs.

Now I'm in this bar/restaurant which is large but mainly empty.  With me is a woman who might be a colleague J but certainly isn't love interest for me.  Also an older man and two children: a boy and a girl.  The waiter comes to our table.  He has a round face and short thin ginger hair.  Probably age early 20s or 30 max.  He grins and I have the feeling I don't much like him.  He says something that conveys that he thinks I'm married to the woman.  Somehow the children aren't welcome here - possibly underage or something.  We ask for the menu but I wake up.

It was a strange place to go for a walk but it presented a challenge, and I think that's what I take from the early scene.  The policeman represents law presumably but his advice was wrong.  This scene enhances my view that I'm skeptical about what people tell me.  Also the walk is rather pointless as we're just going round in a circle.  What does this say about my sense of challenge?  Like I do it "because it's there"?

The tram trip was in fast-motion.  This in contrast to the difficulty in getting around the roundabout.  I feel much more point to this journey and want to get there asap.  Is that because there's no challenge?

Finally the restaurant scene.  I felt awkward there.  Like the different parts of me don't sit easily together and the waiter character tries to make sense of what he sees.  No wonder I didn't like him.  There's no need to make sense.  Just accept me as you find me thank you very much.

----------


## mark

> _Have to say I'm a little hesitant about writing up this dream.  I hope people will read without prejudice._



hey man dont worry about it, I can understand why you would be hesitant but every one here understands that dreams are entirely symbolic and by no means so be taken literally  :smiley: 

and yes you are right I do have that same issue lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> _Have to say I'm a little hesitant about writing up this dream. I hope people will read without prejudice._



I know everyone here who reads dreams understands and would not judge.  That dream is really not shocking or anything, don't worry.  One thing I think Freud had right--things in dreams are not always what they seem.  I can totally see how it might be something other than sexual; your description of it hardly even sounds that way.

I'm trying to think about when you would begin to wonder if someone was having a psychological problem based on the descriptions of their dreams.  The only thing I can think of is if someone had repetitive dreams of something extremely violent; even then, I'm not sure; it would depend on other things too, like how they felt about it when they were awake.

Actually, I think when people describe their disturbing or embarrassing dreams, it is helpful to other people in understanding and accepting their own dreams.  I was just talking about that, saying that I used to be much more open in my dream journal, but I've gotten inhibited since I've gotten to know people here better.  I should try not to feel like that.

----------


## Tobby

> _Have to say I'm a little hesitant about writing up this dream.  I hope people will read without prejudice._



Don't worry about that, as for what I've seen on this forum so far, people aren't that narrow-minded. It's just a dream, your description isn't erotic (in my opinion). I liked the dream by the way  :smiley: 

Ohw, and can I ask you to check in my journal my last dream? I was kinda hoping you would have some sort of an explanation for that dream or kind of dreams.  :smiley:  Hopefully you'll check  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> hey man dont worry about it, I can understand why you would be hesitant but every one here understands that dreams are entirely symbolic and by no means so be taken literally



I hope so.  But I still felt I needed to flag up that I not deliberately being a perv exhibitionist or something.  Cheers.





> I know everyone here who reads dreams understands and would not judge.  That dream is really not shocking or anything, don't worry.  One thing I think Freud had right--things in dreams are not always what they seem.  I can totally see how it might be something other than sexual; your description of it hardly even sounds that way.



Really?  Thanks for saying so.  I've been in one of those emotional moods all day, which is normal after dreams involving female closeness.  It's not a feeling I have IRL (although I'm happily married and sexually OK), only during and after dreams.





> I'm trying to think about when you would begin to wonder if someone was having a psychological problem based on the descriptions of their dreams.  The only thing I can think of is if someone had repetitive dreams of something extremely violent; even then, I'm not sure; it would depend on other things too, like how they felt about it when they were awake.



No I don't know either.  And I'm not sure what anyone can do about it even if someone has socially worrying dreams.  It's not enough to commit them to the asylum or anything.  Probably the most helpful thing we can do is to listen to people and help them tolerate the feelings.  Or is that the counsellor in me coming out?





> Actually, I think when people describe their disturbing or embarrassing dreams, it is helpful to other people in understanding and accepting their own dreams.  I was just talking about that, saying that I used to be much more open in my dream journal, but I've gotten inhibited since I've gotten to know people here better.  I should try not to feel like that.



I know what you mean.  But I remind myself that I'm still anonymous (as far as I know) and that gives me the freedom to post stuff which is more revealing than otherwise.

It helps a lot to have the chance to share feedback too.  Kind of, not so isolating?  I really appreciate yours and everyone's feedback.  Really.





> Don't worry about that, as for what I've seen on this forum so far, people aren't that narrow-minded. It's just a dream, your description isn't erotic (in my opinion). I liked the dream by the way



Thanks Tobby.  I think that's the trouble.  I liked it too.  It was a loving, innocent and tender experience and I don't want to turn it into something shameful.





> Ohw, and can I ask you to check in my journal my last dream? I was kinda hoping you would have some sort of an explanation for that dream or kind of dreams.  Hopefully you'll check



Sure, no problem.  But please don't put too much emphasis on what I offer.  My interpretation is just one of many possible interpretations.  In the final analysis, we're the experts in our own dreams although I know it rarely seems that way.

Again, thanks to all of you.

----------


## raklet

I didn't see the policeman as law.  What struck me was someone of authority.  You see the true nature of problems even if it runs contrary to what someone of authority says about it - boss, teacher, professor, etc.  You feel smug when those people are proven wrong, but you don't dare challenge their opinion.  You would rather let the scenario play out to prove them wrong rather than take the initiative to disagree.

----------


## Burned up

> I didn't see the policeman as law.  What struck me was someone of authority.  You see the true nature of problems even if it runs contrary to what someone of authority says about it - boss, teacher, professor, etc.  You feel smug when those people are proven wrong, but you don't dare challenge their opinion.  You would rather let the scenario play out to prove them wrong rather than take the initiative to disagree.



That's probably a better explanation than mine.  Yes, not the law so much as authority/opinion in general (or at least, my sense of it as the cop was my dream character).  He was a friendly guy - just that his advice was crap.

You're right about letting the scenario play out.  I much prefer to see people proven wrong than to intervene and stop it all happening in the first place.  I'm a bit of a "told you so" sort of person I suppose

----------


## raklet

> I'm a bit of a "told you so" sort of person I suppose



LOL.  I enjoy doing that too!

----------


## mark

> I'm a bit of a "told you so" sort of person I suppose



ha ha arnt we all eh ? 

this made me laugh BU  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

The three seals

I'm in this messy room, perhaps packing at the end of a holiday or something.  I notice that there are 3 seals (or are they sea lions?) in the room doing not very much.  Suddenly this other chap in the room picks one of them up by the tail.  It seems to have a wound in its anal area and its guts are showing.  He's interested but I don't really want to look.  Next thing, this seal or it could have been one of the others shits on the floor.  It then picks up the fresh turds and, laughing seal-style, throws it at me.  I try and dodge but somehow I knew I was going to get it.  Sure enough I've got seal-shit down me.  The seal looks proud of its achievements.  The other chap LOLs but I'm not really amused.  We pack to go home.

A nice cuddle

I'm with my course friends again and we're meeting in H's flat (which I've never been in) for what seems to be some kind of group session.  I sit on the sofa, alone, as I'm one of the first there.  Two more friends arrive and one, M, sits on the floor by my feet.  We start cuddling, somehow, not sure how this works in real life and it seems impossible but she's on the floor and I'm on the sofa facing the same way and we're in a hug.  We rock as we hug and I get worried that other people will notice.  Then I see everyone is asleep in the room.

Next thing, M and I are stretched out on the sofa.  But we're the opposite way round so I'm now hugging her feet!  It feels good.  I'm aware that my wife is also in the room and I can hear her sleep talking (wondering if this was happening irl).  She says "I don't like this holiday.  This flat is too small.  We spent ages in Carlisle." 

Now it's time for the meeting to finish.  M and I leave the room first and we go downstairs, not talking, and out of the door.  I notice that it's damp in the doorway and people's hats and gloves have been trampled into the floor.  As I leave the building I wake up.

Dentist

For some reason I decide it's time for my dentist appointment, which is normally every 6 months.  I turn up at the dentist although I sense something isn't quite right.  I'm with a woman but perhaps she just arrived at the same time.  Rather than give me an appointment, the receptionist hands me an appointment card telling me to come back in 3 months.

I've had seals in my dreams before.  Wish I knew what they meant.  They're slow, independent creatures.  A little mysterious as they spend time in the water.  This time the bastards are taking the piss out of me.  That doesn't make interpretation any easier.

I much preferred the second dream.  M and I aren't really close irl although I've often wanted to be closer to her.  She's what I would call a "soft" person who is just nice to be with.  Like I feel close to her when she's there.  Anyway, as a DC she seems to be the person representing my "other half".  At the same time, I think I'm being disloyal and am worried about the closeness.  I've had this sort of dream before too.

Not sure what to make of the dentist fragment.  3 months.  The number 3.  Oh well.  Time for tea now so further analysis will have to wait.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that seal dream is totally hilarious!!  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha ha that seal dream is totally hilarious!!



I'll never be able to watch a sea lion show again!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I notice that there are 3 seals (or are they sea lions?) in the room doing not very much.



Did they have external ears?  Did they walk on their back flippers, or drag them?  The answers to those questions will tell you the answer.  The distinction is critical for proper anlaysis of the dream.

----------


## Burned up

> Did they have external ears?  Did they walk on their back flippers, or drag them?  The answers to those questions will tell you the answer.  The distinction is critical for proper anlaysis of the dream.



I couldn't tell as their trunks were in the way.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

They had swimming trunks on?  I re-read the dream, I don't see that part.

----------


## mark

> I'll never be able to watch a sea lion show again!!!



 ::lol::  I am still laughing at the idea of a sea lion throwing shit at ya lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

> They had swimming trunks on?  I re-read the dream, I don't see that part.



He's yanking your chain, MB!  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> He's yanking your chain, MB!



Aye and she's yanking mine.   ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> I am still laughing at the idea of a sea lion throwing shit at ya lol



Yeah.  Me too  ::laughhard:: 

(A-ha.  That was you in the dream laughing then!)

----------


## Burned up

Fragment

A village on the north coast of Scotland.  I was amazed it looked quite normal given its remoteness.  Wondered who lived there and why.  It was dark.

Yarrick

A man was showing a woman a card game she didn't know.  It was called "Yarrick".  On the table were 5 cards arranged in a + pattern, with a fairly wide gap between each card.  In his hand was a container like a CD box with two cards showing outwards (i.e. one each side of the case) and a bundle of unseen cards between them.  I think it was a game for two rather than a patience game for one.

Darkness = darker areas of unconscious.  Remote village = area of unconscious that's a long way from "me".  Wondered who lived there = want to know what lurks in the depths of my mind.  Apparently much the same as what lurks in the rest of it.

Yarrick.  Great name for a card game.  I googled it just in case such a game existed but just came up with warhammer stuff which maybe some younger readers will know about.  (I have an original warhammer from c1980 by the way).  Anyhow, I know nothing of warhammer characters so that's just coincidence.

OK, back on topic.  So this card game is being explained by a man to a woman.  Seems that's the normal order of things in my limited world.  I'm not convinced she really wanted to know but he really wanted to tell her.  The arrangement of cards is presumably symbolic.  A cross.  Religious perhaps?  Don't think so.  Nope, can't get any meaning from the game itself.

----------


## Burned up

Fragment 1 - Dancing round room

Some kind of children's game of chasing and catching whilst running around the room.  There was music playing and I was doing silly dances as I was going round partly to slow myself down to make it easier for the kids and partly to embarrass them.

Fragment 2 - Destroying shelves

I had left some wood for shelving in a barn.  When I went back my son had bashed holes in them.  He looked at me defiantly.  I was furious and started to chase him but as I was waking I found it harder to run and didn't manage to catch him before I woke up.

In the first fragment I was being a "silly Dad" as seen in many sitcoms and family movies.  In the second there was a certain amount of PDP and I do get angry at his antics and attitudes.  But that's probably says more about me than him, as this dream reveals.

----------


## Burned up

Fragment 1

(literally) [something I can't read - looks like "Men Nomeen Cirns"] some kind of unpowered flight.

Fragment 2

Culture Club - the 80s band - are the latest band reforming.  Wait, who's that rehearsing in the room behind.  It's Elvis!

Fragment 3

3rd daughter has entered a swimming race.  She's against 3 men, but the one on her left is a fat shaggy Jamaican-looking fellow and I suspect she'll finish ahead of him.  There are two other men beyond.  She wants to jump/dive into the water to get a head start but the official says no.  There seems to be some kind of cover on the pool designed to stop people jumping too far into the water.  Simple but ingenious.

Fragment 4

I have a 4th daughter who seems to be 6 or 7 years old and is called Matilda.  Not sure how she appeared.  It was like I'd forgotten she was there.

Nothing much to go on in #1.  Not much in #2 either except to say I find all the Elvis-related spin and hype really boring and I think he's vastly overrated anyway.

#3 - she was being what we call a "chancer" i.e. pushing the limits.  irl she's a bit like that but I'm not.  But I do recall thinking more about spontanaity and less about worrying about consequences the previous day.  That side of me seems to appear as her.  Interesting.

#4 - this is more fun.  I used to dream of a girl called Michelle but haven't thought much about her lately.  I don't think Matilda is Michelle.  But she seems to be reminding me that there is a little girl I've forgotten about somewhere.  I'll stop before I get emotional.

----------


## mark

ha ha fragment 1 is so funny and totally familiar lol! 

that last dream is very interesting I wonder what this Matilda represents considering you have dreamed of her before

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha fragment 1 is so funny and totally familiar lol! 
> 
> that last dream is very interesting I wonder what this Matilda represents considering you have dreamed of her before



Well I haven't really.  I've dreamed of a little girl called Michelle a few times before but I don't think this was her.  Although it might be, with the similar name suggesting I've become more distant?  Or it might be my dreamer reminding me of her somehow.  I do know a family whose youngest is Matilda but I haven't thought of them for years and wouldn't recognise her irl.

She appeared as "the forgotten child" as I felt I'd known her all her life (maybe mine too) but somehow needed reminding of this.

Either way, she's young, innocent, female and various other things I'm not.

----------


## Burned up

Football fragment

I'm playing at a high level and the game is fast and competitive.  I seem to be in a holding midfield position and am passed back the ball by one of the forwards.  As the opposing team closes in on me I pass accurately to a player in front of me and on the right who then turns the ball into the net.  GOAL!!!

I'm not a footballer at all.  I don't really play sport for that matter (I prefer skiing, cycling, walking, swimming for exercise).  But this is the thirds or fourth footy dream in the past few weeks.  And as with the world cup dream a couple of weeks ago, again I'm the hero.  This is all new to me as historically I'd screw up if I had the ball.  Anyhow, it wasn't me scoring but I was part of the winning play.

The team seem to be a bunch of "men" who represent the competitive, aggressive, collective part of me.  The idea that I'm not alone in the competitive world is of some comfort.  And the idea that I can be successful as part of a team (with my unconscious "players") may take some decoding but is nevertheless a more comforting feeling than thinking I have to be successful alone.

----------


## mark

lol im so glad I dont have football dreams...worst sport ever if you ask me lol

----------


## raklet

> lol im so glad I dont have football dreams...worst sport ever if you ask me lol



What!  ::holyshit::   A Brit that doesn't like football?  Unbelievable!  Not that I blame you, I think it tremendously boring as well.

----------


## Burned up

> lol im so glad I dont have football dreams...worst sport ever if you ask me lol



Isn't it part of being a man?  Presumably you only talk about cars and women with your mates  :smiley: 





> What!   A Brit that doesn't like football?  Unbelievable!  Not that I blame you, I think it tremendously boring as well.



Don't get me started on American Football  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

Yes there are two paths you can go down, but in the long run.  There's still time to change the road you're on

More of a fragment really, but I'm getting bored of writing "fragment" in the title.

I was in a part of the town where I live where the new houses meet green hillside (exists irl).  I'm wanting to walk to the main road about a mile away.  The first path I see rises up the hill so I know it's not that.  Just beyond, again on the left, another path has been formed by people taking a short cut across some grass and down to the minor road which heads where I want to go.  But I see no pavement at the side of it.

I look across to th other side of that road and although their is no pavement, I can see a footpath running parallel just above it as the lie of land rises to a field.  I decide that's the path I will take.

As I cross the road and walk up to the path, I'm thinking of what a friend told me on Thursday evening.  The person I thought was his best friend has been a source of jealousy in his life, and I had never realised he'd been in this guy's shadow for many years.

3 paths actually.  I didn't want to go up the hill.  Unlike me , being a hillwalker.  I didn't want to follow the road.  That's more predictable.  I chose to walk close to the road but not on it.

That's roughly how I live my life.  The road was for cars and it felt dangerous.  I felt safer on the footpath as I knew it went to the same place.  Sounds like my life.

Not sure why I started thinking of my friend's story.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's an interesting dream.  And more than a fragment, really, but I don't know if it deserves such a big, long, dramatic title... :wink2:  

Who doesn't feel safer on the foot-path?  A reasonable choice.  

So what's your friend going to do?  Dump the other guy? Why does he hang around with someone that he is so jealous of?

----------


## raklet

> Don't get me started on American Football



No need.  I don't enjoy watching it.  I played it as a youth and loved it, but playing and watching are two different things.  Professional football....bah, more like professional thuggery.  Overpaid under worked brutes.  More like Roman gladiators than Greek Olympians.

----------


## mark

> Isn't it part of being a man?  Presumably you only talk about cars and women with your mates



ha ha yeah you are right ofcourse....I just dont see the appeal, and it does affect my social life. There are alot of people I know who only talk of football which means that I limit my friendship group lol

Hey that was a interesting dream, especially the part about your friend. It is funny how these things happen and we dont know it. It is quite comforting in a strange way to know that everyone feels something similar

----------


## Burned up

> That's an interesting dream.  And more than a fragment, really, but I don't know if it deserves such a big, long, dramatic title...



Any excuse to put some song lyrics into my DJ.  You *did* spot the song lyrics didn't you?





> Who doesn't feel safer on the foot-path?  A reasonable choice.



Yebbut why was I dreaming about this?   ::whyme:: 





> So what's your friend going to do?  Dump the other guy? Why does he hang around with someone that he is so jealous of?



More complicated than that.  They're good friends and my friend realises it's his own feelings of inadequacy that are causing him problems.  Their families are friends too.  Basically they're in each others' lives whether anyway.

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha yeah you are right ofcourse....I just dont see the appeal, and it does affect my social life. There are alot of people I know who only talk of football which means that I limit my friendship group lol



I guess I'm also aware of the social implications.  Monday morning at work inevitably starts with a discussion of the weekend's football.





> Hey that was a interesting dream, especially the part about your friend. It is funny how these things happen and we dont know it. It is quite comforting in a strange way to know that everyone feels something similar



Yes, I've known both these guys for years and had no idea.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Any excuse to put some song lyrics into my DJ. You *did* spot the song lyrics didn't you?



 ::hrm:: ...Gee, I thought it sounded familiar...like I've only heard it about 10 billion times in my life... ::D: 

Did you know that there used to be an all "Stairway to Heaven" radio station?  That's right, STH 24 hours a day, seven days a week. 

At least that's the rumor what I heard back when many people worshipped Led Zeppelin as god.

----------


## Burned up

> ...Gee, I thought it sounded familiar...like I've only heard it about 10 billion times in my life...
> 
> Did you know that there used to be an all "Stairway to Heaven" radio station?  That's right, STH 24 hours a day, seven days a week. 
> 
> At least that's the rumor what I heard back when many people worshipped Led Zeppelin as god.



Guess I was in that place once.  I also had a friend who played that track over and over again so that radio station would have been just the thing for him!

----------


## Burned up

More football, with some socialising after

To start I was watching from above a football match between Germany or a German team and someone else.  The goalkeeper's last name was something like Schwechau-Schwechau.

Next I was that goalkeeper.  The pace was slower now and I gathered the ball from a backpass or a crap shot at goal.  I then went to kick the ball from my hands and sent it soaring.  But as I looked I saw it arc back over my head to land behind me on the road behind the goalmouth.  (The match was in a local park now).  I swore at myself "you arsehole" or something, i.e. before anyone else said it!  I then went to get the ball and thought I'd kick it back into play from outside the park.  But the kick wasn't vary good and just about made the players standing near my goalmouth.  "Take the goal kick" I shouted as if I had meant to pass the ball to them in the first place!

Now it was after the match and I was chatting with some teammates (all strangers).  I recall one was very tall and another very small.  They didn't say anything about my crap kicks and we were all just chatting away in this flat (which looked like a flat I was in recently) at the top of the stairs outside the bathroom.

One person (not the tall or short guy) said he was taking someone out for a meal - a female church minister - and do we know somewhere nice.  I was thinking of somewhere cheap (PDP - I was in a cheap restaurant yesterday) but the others were naming all these posh hotels etc which I hadn't heard of.  One then said "you could go to the M hotel", which is in the town I used to live.  I said "yes, you could go there" although I'd never been to the place and wanted to act knowledgeable.

Now the short guy was talking.  He was asking if any of us were interested in helping at the local cub scout group, which met at the hall along the road.  There's a coincidence, I thought, that's where I used to go.  We all kind of ignored him, not wanting to volunteer.

I looked into the bathroom door and in the mug holding toothbrushes I noticed a leather strap-on phallus  :Eek: 

Quite a funny dream now I look back although it seemed unremarkable at the time.  Looks like my football skills have returned to normal  :Sad: .  But somehow that didn't matter as the other guys didn't ridicule me for it as I would have expected.

I don't get the German connection nor the name of the goalie.  Why the repeating name?  I know that sort of thing happens in Germany (well, there's a city called Baden-Baden).

The bit about going to a restaurant sounds more like me in real life.  I was thinking about my own close friend who is a female church minister last night whilst I was out with some mutual friends, so some PDP there.  But this DC was intending something more upmarket than I would have considered, and the social implications of that seemed important enough to be to bullshit that I knew these upmarket restaurants.

The small guy helping at cubs.   ::wtf::   Well, I'm not sure I'd want to volunteer and indeed there's something a little embarrassing about it.  (Why?).  The other DCs seemed to agree.

The owner of the flat was a female.  I just know.  But to have a strap-on on full display like that is not normal.  Is it?  Perhaps I need to loosen up on what's embarrassing to admit to and what isn't.  Another way of looking at it is that if the appendage was part of me then what's it doing in this woman's flat (which is also me).  The flat was definitely feminine too.  Like it was a place a man would enter if you see what I mean.  Something also about female-ness and male-ness together.  Aaaaaaaghh.  This is doing my head in.   ::microwave::

----------


## Sara

> ...Gee, I thought it sounded familiar...like I've only heard it about 10 billion times in my life...
> 
> Did you know that there used to be an all "Stairway to Heaven" radio station?  That's right, STH 24 hours a day, seven days a week. 
> 
> At least that's the rumor what I heard back when many people worshipped Led Zeppelin as god.



Hmm, I really had to 'youtube' that song, cause the title sounds familiar, but couldn't remember the music. Guess it's from 'before my time'.

Interesting dream btw, I also had a hill in my dream that was 'unreachable'.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that was a cool dream man! 

I bet the miss-kick of the football was gutting lol I seem to have that problem with throwing things in dreams.

and that last part with the strap on was absolutly hilarious lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## Burned up

> Hmm, I really had to 'youtube' that song, cause the title sounds familiar, but couldn't remember the music. Guess it's from 'before my time'.



Are you trying to get me feeling old?  Well, in some ways it was before my time too but when I came across it as a teen I just thought...WOW.





> Interesting dream btw, I also had a hill in my dream that was 'unreachable'.



I didn't even try this one.  But unreachable - suggests you're not ready yet perhaps? (for whatever the hill represents)





> ha ha ha that was a cool dream man! 
> 
> I bet the miss-kick of the football was gutting lol I seem to have that problem with throwing things in dreams.
> 
> and that last part with the strap on was absolutly hilarious lol



Yes it was totally random.  Who knows what may have happened if the dream would have gone on for longer...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Are you trying to get me feeling old? Well, in some ways it was before my time too but when I came across it as a teen I just thought...WOW.



How old are you, Bu?  If you don't mind me asking.  Maybe you said already and my senile brain forgot.

Strange to think there are people who haven't heard Stairway to Heaven.  Sara, listen to it about 100 times straight so you can begin to get caught up.  ::D: 

That reminds me of some friends I had, who listened to nothing but Led Zeppelin, day and night, in their apartment, all the time.  Just Zeppelin, all Zeppelin, all the time, very loud, no other entertainment was conceivable to them.  I hadn't thought about that for a while.

----------


## Burned up

> How old are you, Bu?  If you don't mind me asking.  Maybe you said already and my senile brain forgot.



Maybe.  But I don't think age is too important.





> Strange to think there are people who haven't heard Stairway to Heaven.  Sara, listen to it about 100 times straight so you can begin to get caught up.



Yes.  Amazing how in one generation Led Zep have gone from being very alternative to kind of classic.





> That reminds me of some friends I had, who listened to nothing but Led Zeppelin, day and night, in their apartment, all the time.  Just Zeppelin, all Zeppelin, all the time, very loud, no other entertainment was conceivable to them.  I hadn't thought about that for a while.



When I first heard Led Zep 4 on holiday one year I bought it and played it to death.

----------


## Burned up

Cage fighter at school

I was back at school but much older than school age.  A bald ugly chap, seemingly a cage fighter, asked if anyone wanted to "take him on".  My friend "K" said he'd do this.  I notice he had grey hair - at school he was blond.  They started play-fighting.  The fighter was just larking about and he started chasing random people about the playground, making loud teasing noises.  I remember thinking that if he picked on me, I'd ignore him.

Actually I was really frightened.  By ignoring him I'd be pretending he's not there.  But who is "he"?  I often dream of fat, attention-grabbing people.  I don't like them.  Not irl either.  Maybe this is my "shadow" which Jung says is the first archetype we come across.  I prefer to ignore my "loud fat" self although it sounds like it's wanting to get out!

----------


## Burned up

My guitar is bigger than yours

Back to schooldays again.  I was comparing my guitar with a friend, A's, home-made bass guitar.  I started playing his, remembering it was fretless.  I commented how far down the neck the first fret was (!) trying to sound knowledgeable.  He nodded but I noticed the guitar neck was not much longer than my own guitar and the fret position can't have been much different from mine.  I realised he was just humouring me.

This scene could have been for real.  A was a talented musician and he really did make a fretless bass.  Anyway, here I was wanting to be like him and show I knew the things he knew.  (Just like last night's dream about posh hotels).  My conscious self projects something from within onto others that has me believing they'll only accept me if I'm a bright as that are.

----------


## Sara

> Are you trying to get me feeling old?  Well, in some ways it was before my time too but when I came across it as a teen I just thought...WOW.



Ohh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean it that way!






> I didn't even try this one.  But unreachable - suggests you're not ready yet perhaps? (for whatever the hill represents)



Hmm, it was not a very important fragment, but when I think of it, I might have an idea what the 'hill' stands for. Something I want to reach, but takes a lot of effort... (and the 'weather is bad' there, lol)






> Strange to think there are people who haven't heard Stairway to Heaven.  Sara, listen to it about 100 times straight so you can begin to get caught up.



Uh oh, I listened to it twice today. 100 times? People playing it all day long?? That goes beyond my imagination...

----------


## Burned up

> Uh oh, I listened to it twice today. 100 times? People playing it all day long?? That goes beyond my imagination...



That's the trouble with young people today...

 ::D:

----------


## Sara

> That's the trouble with young people today...



@MB 8 times and counting... 

      ... still not bored though  ::D: 

... wondering how long it takes before the magic kicks in  :wink2: 

Where did you retrieve those dreams from the summer? Found back an old notebook with dreams?

The one about the guitar is a funny story  :smiley:  
I didn't know fretless guitars existed. (ohhh, sure, there is a LOT that young people don't know  :wink2:  )

----------


## Moonbeam

> That's the trouble with young people today...



 ::lol::  Just don't have the stick-to-itiveness that we had  ::shakehead:: 





> @MB 8 times and counting... 
> 
> ... still not bored though 
> 
> ... wondering how long it takes before the magic kicks in



Good job!  Keep going! Soon you will be  ::bowdown::  LZ too!

----------


## Sara

> Good job!  Keep going! Soon you will be  LZ too!



Ehmmm  :paranoid:  this morning I listened to it exactly 3 hrs 44 minutes  (that makes 28 times  :Eek: ) 
First came a point where I thought 'hmmm, maybe those people were right', but in the end I went  :Boggle:  and just HAD to switch to U2 for a while.

So, I tried and I actually like it, but not 1 song for a full day  ::D: 
*downloading 2 albums now  :wink2:  *

----------


## Burned up

> @MB 8 times and counting... 
> 
>       ... still not bored though 
> 
> ... wondering how long it takes before the magic kicks in



What?  Some kind of immunity perhaps?  Impossible.





> @Where did you retrieve those dreams from the summer? Found back an old notebook with dreams?
> 
> The one about the guitar is a funny story  
> I didn't know fretless guitars existed. (ohhh, sure, there is a LOT that young people don't know  )



I was writing dreams down long before I came here.  But it was rather sporadic.  Sometimes I'd be keen other times not.

Yes, I believe fretless guitars, bass guitars anyway, exist.  Well, this one did.

(Thinks) Do bands today have bass guitars?  Do they have guitars at all?  Sara - take a look at an old rock band.  The bass guitar is the one with the longer neck and 4 strings usually played by a depressed looking person who didn't get the lead guitar job.

 :smiley: 





> Just don't have the stick-to-itiveness that we had



Blame technology.  My recording is on a 12 inch disc of black plastic.  Sara's is probably a click on itunes!





> Ehmmm  this morning I listened to it exactly 3 hrs 44 minutes  (that makes 28 times ) 
> First came a point where I thought 'hmmm, maybe those people were right', but in the end I went  and just HAD to switch to U2 for a while.
> 
> So, I tried and I actually like it, but not 1 song for a full day 
> *downloading 2 albums now  *



U2 aren't *that* much younger!

----------


## Burned up

Petrified forest in Fort William

I'm in Fort William.  Or near it.  It doesn't look like Fort William though, but that's where my dreammaker says it is, so, hey.  We've just finished walking up one side of a valley and I can see the saddle point ahead and to the right and a higher ridge further right on the other side of the valley.  I felt I'd walked that before and it looked typical of a valley in the English Lake District for example.

So we decide not to walk around the horseshoe but to go left to Ben Nevis (my dream geography is crap) which means going up a kind of road which rises slowly.  I feel like I'm looking up the Royal Mile in Edinburgh although it is not built-up.  The town of Fort William is at the top.  On the right is a "interpretive centre" showing exhibitions about rock formation etc.  There are seats each side like a mini-stadium looking back down the valley.  Beyond the centre the road is blocked by some road works.  A large building project is underway.  After a short wait, the building works kind of open out and the girders lift first in front of us then progressively further away to form a long covered passageway.  It looks like something from Harry Potter and Indiana Jones bundled together.  We drive (hmmm - where did that car come from?) through this tunnel.  It's like being in a gold mine.  Out at the other and and we walk into a newly completed building, possibly part of the same structure.

In the entrance room, it's bleak glass and concrete.  There are two lifts ahead and an large glass door to the right.  I'm now just with my son and we go through the glass door.  It leads into a courtyard of some sort and the only way through is to pick our way across stepping stones, holding a rope.  It's all part of the interpretive centre, seemingly.  Looking back at the building there's a display (possibly real?) of a petrified forest.  All these logs encased in red-brown lava giving the impression of a polished bas-relief.  I explain to my son about volcanoes and lava.  As I look closer at the "petrified forest" I see there is more to it.  I see old bones and human heads or skulls in the relief.

We're now getting to the end of the rope walk and had to let two people past heading the opposite direction.  Mother and daughter seemingly.  We try and get out of the courtyard at the end of the rope walk but this means getting up a high awkward step and I'm losing enthusiasm for this route.  I think back to the point of all this and how we're trying to get to Fort William.  I think back to the 2 lifts and think that's a better way to get higher up and perhaps they lead to a path or road that gets us further.

Probably the most detailed dream I've had for a week.

It's not the first time Fort William has been in my dream.  It's a small town but is the largest town for miles in the west of Scotland.  Ben Nevis dominates the skyline.  I'm wanting to get higher.  The whole journey was going up up up.

I often come across these interpretive centres in my dreams.  Perhaps they represent me trying to make meaning?  Certainly I was compelled to explain about lava and petrification to my son.  Funny, I do get drawn to these places irl although I'm nearly always disappointed.  Like they don't tell me what I really need to know.  The old trees and people trapped in the lava wasn't spooky but it was eye-catching.  What was that telling me?  That I have some kind of ancient memory?

The tunnel opening up was really dramatic.  Like one second it was a jumble of girders and the next it animates itself into a tunnel.  I felt I was going into a different world.  "Rebirth" comes to mind at this stage.  Well, at least I know it's not a memory of my own birth as I was born by section!

----------


## Burned up

Anxiety

I would normally have an anxious dream, but I know this has been playing on my mind.  I dreamed that I was being placed in a situation where I had to reveal everything about me, like I was totally vulnerable.  Staff from my uni course (that I'm doing now, part time) were there.

Smelly feet

This was actually from yesterday.  Just a fragment where I was sitting on the loo and looking at one of my feet because I could smell a fungal infection.  On a big toe I saw a small dark patch so I put cream on it.

One line fragment

"I am a man is about to die"

Not even a fragment of a DVer

I know I dreamed of Sara but recall has toally failed me (honest).

The anxiety is current although it doesn't seem so major irl.  Basically revolves around my choice of MSc research which involves a lot of personal stuff.  Now I know who my supervisor will be it seems very real and I'm now wondering whether I should pick something less personal.

The smelly feet doesn't seem to be especially meaningful.

The one-line fragment sounds scary and it did seem to be a concern when I woke up but no emotion lingers.

Sorry Sara - wish there was something to this dream I could share with you  :Sad:

----------


## raklet

What are you researching?  Can you give some examples?

----------


## mark

> Anxiety



hmmm now that is interesting....I dont blame you for being anxious with that, after all it is one of the hardest things to tell everything about yourself....it makes it easy to be judged and no one likes that.





> Smelly feet



ha ha thats great! I laughed there even though it was slightly sick  :tongue2: 





> One line fragment



yeah your right it does sound bad....but it so hard to tell when you dont have the context in which it was placed  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> What are you researching?  Can you give some examples?



Haven't really started yet.  But it's about counsellor training and the personal conflicts which arise during the personal development work.

----------


## Burned up

> hmmm now that is interesting....I dont blame you for being anxious with that, after all it is one of the hardest things to tell everything about yourself....it makes it easy to be judged and no one likes that.



The irony is that it is precisely this point of conflict which I have proposed to research.

----------


## Burned up

Stairway to terror

I was in a hotel or it could even have been a cruise liner.  I was walking up this staircase that was spiraling around a square stair well.  As I was approaching the top of the third flight I could feel fear and terror.  This was also the top floor and I recall looking back down the stairwell with a dull fear that I recognise from other dreams.

Paris Hilton?

A hotel (maybe the Hilton  ::lol:: ) in Paris.  It was a luxury hotel and I'd just come into some money, hence I was there.  I'd just got hold of some Euros (or was about to) and go out into the street when an attractive young professional female, short, slim with dark hair, passed me coming in to the hotel.  She smiled at me and I smiled back.  We started chatting but unfortunately I then woke up  :Sad: 

More hotel capers

Maybe the same hotel.  Is this possible between waking?  Anyway, going back inside now and upstairs.  It was dinner time and I was not going to eat at the hotel.  (I like to think I was meeting the woman in the previous dream, but seemingly not).  The restaurant was up one flight of stairs and when I looked in it was like an extension of the staircase, like a landing with the same carpet as the stairs etc.  This wasn't how I remembered it, as I thought it was a large room with fake gold and ivory trim and lots of round tables.  Anyway, in this room people were seeming just eating packed meals and sitting on the floor on on the stairs or some basic furniture. 

I continues upstairs and in a room higher up a young man was showing an old-fashioned film he'd made.  He was Jewish (dunno how I knew this) and had a round face and looked overweight.  The film was like a silent movie, more black and sepia than black and white.  It seemed to be about my life but was also very abstract.

Top Gear goes artistic

The presenters of Top Gear (non-Brits: this is a regular TV show about cars aimed at men who haven't grown up, i.e. most of us) were doing a piece about boats.  (PDP - last night's repeat they were doing cars converted to boats).  Richard Hammond (the sensible one) was doing a water colour of some sailing boats on the canal across a field.  Jeremy Clarkson (the loud one) said "Paint everywhere instead of nice soothing plastic".  It helps to imagine his voice here.  I now see the picture.  There are perhaps 3 sailing boats with white sails, quite small, on a landscape canvas.  Richard Hammond then puts on the finishing touch, which is a red design on the sails delicately with his brush.  The effect is a little like the St George Cross (English flag).

Hammond (left) and Clarkson (right)



I'm not in an interpretive mood just now.  Hotels seem to feature a lot and I see these as places that will meet my needs without my doing anything.

The guy with the silent movie is a bit creepy.  Fat guys are usually my "shadow" and he's probably one of them.  Not sure about the Jewish connection.  Not something I really think about so can't find a meaning.

Top Gear was fun.  Clarkson is a bit of a "shadow" for me too as I think he's an arrogant prat in real life.  His put-down of art is in keeping with his character and I guess I can relate to my doing that too in some ways.

----------


## mark

> Stairway to terror



I wounder why in dreams why have fears over these seemingly normal or not scary things. That is unless you are afraid of heights 





> Paris Hilton?



ha I like what you did with the title there mate! 

so close there that dream could have gone further ...lol  :wink2: 





> Top Gear goes artistic



 :boogie:  woohooo top gear....nice one mate! that is such a great show! 

I cant imagine them being arty lol...infact the idea of it is funny lol oh and I love your description of the show...its so true lol

----------


## Burned up

> I wounder why in dreams why have fears over these seemingly normal or not scary things. That is unless you are afraid of heights



I seem to be more afraid of squares, the shape of the staircase in this case.  That fear has been linked to square-shapes at least twice before.  And the third flight of stairs goes to the 4th floor, adding to the "4" conspiracy.





> ha I like what you did with the title there mate! 
> 
> so close there that dream could have gone further ...lol



That would have been nice.





> woohooo top gear....nice one mate! that is such a great show! 
> 
> I cant imagine them being arty lol...infact the idea of it is funny lol oh and I love your description of the show...its so true lol



I thought you'd like that one!  Yes, Top Gear doing water colours.  Never going to happen!  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Stairway to terror
> 
> I was in a hotel or it could even have been a cruise liner.  I was walking up this staircase that was spiraling around a square stair well.  As I was approaching the top of the third flight I could feel fear and terror.  This was also the top floor and I recall looking back down the stairwell with a dull fear that I recognise from other dreams.



Stairs are strange... I think it's interesting how often stairs represent a certain feeling. Sometimes I go up stairs and feel excitement. Going down stairs is related to fear.





> A hotel (maybe the Hilton ) in Paris.  It was a luxury hotel and I'd just come into some money, hence I was there.  I'd just got hold of some Euros (or was about to) and go out into the street when an attractive young professional female, short, slim with dark hair, passed me coming in to the hotel.  She smiled at me and I smiled back.  We started chatting but unfortunately I then woke up



Ahhhh, you got close!
No trains, but a tiny peek on a possible romantic dream. I see progress!





> Maybe the same hotel.  Is this possible between waking?  Anyway, going back inside now and upstairs.



Yep, I've also had a dream continue with some waking in between. Too bad you couldn't influence the direction of the dream and take that lady out for dinner.





> I continues upstairs and in a room higher up a young man was showing an old-fashioned film he'd made.  He was Jewish (dunno how I knew this) and had a round face and looked overweight.  The film was like a silent movie, more black and sepia than black and white.  It seemed to be about my life but was also very abstract.



Hmmm, an old movie about your life... something tells me I'd better keep my mouth shut  ::chuckle:: 





> Top Gear goes artistic
> 
> The presenters of Top Gear (non-Brits: this is a regular TV show about cars aimed at men who haven't grown up, i.e. most of us) were doing a piece about boats.  (PDP - last night's repeat they were doing cars converted to boats).



AHhh, I know Top Gear! Sounds like a fun dream  ::D: 
I didn't watch it a lot (hey, it's about cars) but I've seen some fragments and like when they are so overly enthusiastic about a special car  :tongue2:  Plus I like the British accent, hehe (I remember they had a weird car from Holland, that steered and felt like a motorbike)

----------


## Burned up

> Stairs are strange... I think it's interesting how often stairs represent a certain feeling. Sometimes I go up stairs and feel excitement. Going down stairs is related to fear.



Yeah, that's interesting.  I've done these visualisation exercises which inevitably include "...you take one step down the staircase..." at which point I'm thinking "Oh no I don't" because I get scared.  Supposed to go to a deeper state of consciousness or something.





> Ahhhh, you got close!
> No trains, but a tiny peek on a possible romantic dream. I see progress!



I like to think so  :smiley: .  I used to have lots of sexual dreams but not for a while now (apart from the girl a couple of weeks ago but that doesn't count)





> Yep, I've also had a dream continue with some waking in between. Too bad you couldn't influence the direction of the dream and take that lady out for dinner.



Knowing my luck I'd wake after paying the bill.   :Sad: 





> Hmmm, an old movie about your life... something tells me I'd better keep my mouth shut



Grrrrrrr....





> AHhh, I know Top Gear! Sounds like a fun dream 
> I didn't watch it a lot (hey, it's about cars) but I've seen some fragments and like when they are so overly enthusiastic about a special car  Plus I like the British accent, hehe (I remember they had a weird car from Holland, that steered and felt like a motorbike)



Not like a British one then, that steers and feels like a bus.

----------


## mark

> I seem to be more afraid of squares, the shape of the staircase in this case.  That fear has been linked to square-shapes at least twice before.  And the third flight of stairs goes to the 4th floor, adding to the "4" conspiracy.



hmmm... do you have any idea what squares represent to you at all?






> I thought you'd like that one!  Yes, Top Gear doing water colours.  Never going to happen!



 :boogie:  hell yeah....guess im predictable like that  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> hmmm... do you have any idea what squares represent to you at all?



Not really.  There's a hidden meaning there somewhere, or it's just coincidence.





> hell yeah....guess im predictable like that



One reason why we love you so much  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Not really.  There's a hidden meaning there somewhere, or it's just coincidence.



yeah I think dreams are just strange sometimes. I had one once were a floating glowing thing attached to my wardrobe scarred the crap out of me.  :Uhm:  guess its a mystery of the mind then  ::?: 





> One reason why we love you so much



ah thanks mate  ::D:  that means alot  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Paris Hilton?



I've always thought it was funny that she sounds like she's named after a specific hotel.

----------


## Burned up

> I've always thought it was funny that she sounds like she's named after a specific hotel.



Me too.  Can anyone tell me why she's famous?

----------


## pj

> Me too.  Can anyone tell me why she's famous?



Because she's a rich, thin, blond, high-society heiress who has starred in a live sex tape that has been freely circulated world-wide.

That qualifies her as an expert at everything and a mega-star in some important circles... circles I don't tend to travel in.

----------


## Burned up

Stubborn child

The family was coming down some stairs to a large station island platform area (i.e. tracks both sides).  As we walked towards the other end of the area - possibly towards a waiting room or something - we realised my son wasn't with us.  After the usual "I thought he was with you" exchange, we saw he'd run across the platform with another child and he'd taken his clothes off.  I shouted to him to get his clothes on and to come over at once.  He ran away from me.  Next he was still naked but climbing on some railings.  He was much older now (guess about 13 or 14), and fatter.  At this point I remembered he'd been diagnosed with a mental or behavioural illness of some kind and that I shouldn't be too harsh on him.  I was also debating whether I could maintain a father-son relationship or whether to end him to boarding school (i.e. out of sight out of mind).

Ferry to France

I had some recall that may have been from ages ago or it may connect with this dream.  The ferry was at the bottom of a ramp in a small port (which was Southampton!).  I'd just arrived from (probably) France and was in a small building at the quayside.  Not at all like Dover or Portsmouth!  At the same time I was arranging the journey from my home to the port, i.e. what I must have already done.  Anyway, starting from my parents' home I realised I could just make the ferry by getting the first train.  But friends coming from Newcastle wouldn't be able to make it and they'd have to stay at the house overnight and we'd all go down together.

Both dreams featured trains, although indirectly in both cases.  But this does indicate that I have trains on the mind again.  Some PDP no doubt as I was looking at train times before bed.

The first dream seems to combine my dream-dislike for fat people with my worry about my son's antisocial behaviour.  My son turning into a fat boy (and attention-grabbing at that) was probably more disturbing than him having a naked tantrum in public.  This dream certainly posed a challenge for me.

The second had an air of familiarity about it.  It has my logical mind doing what it does best (and worst) - putting people into boxes as it were.  Why couldn't I just leave the Newcastle people to make their own way to Southampton?  (OK Mark, I know it's a long way  :smiley: )

----------


## mark

> The first dream seems to combine my dream-dislike for fat people with my worry about my son's antisocial behaviour.  My son turning into a fat boy (and attention-grabbing at that) was probably more disturbing than him having a naked tantrum in public.  This dream certainly posed a challenge for me.




 ::lol::  ha ha that is funny...your dream dislike of fat people lol. Its funny I dont even have kids and I worry that if I do they will become chavs  ::?: 






> Why couldn't I just leave the Newcastle people to make their own way to Southampton?  (OK Mark, I know it's a long way )



ha probably because we are silly and would get lost? lol

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha that is funny...your dream dislike of fat people lol. Its funny I dont even have kids and I worry that if I do they will become chavs



Yes, that's what it was like.  Having a chav son.





> ha probably because we are silly and would get lost? lol



Nah, you wouldn't make it past the first pub  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> Nah, you wouldn't make it past the first pub



busted! ha ha  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

Son's school

I was taking my son to school and was running late.  We caught up with a friend of his in the playground and the two boys ran in following the end of the line funneling through the door to the classroom downstairs.

I decided to follow just to make sure everything was OK.  Then I noticed inside children had left their schoolbags on the floor of the reception area.  (Which looked nothing like this irl).  Parents, like me, were milling around.  I saw my son's bag and started downstairs with it, expecting to find the door to his classroom.  But downstairs was a large room with bay windows.  Like a drawing room overlooking a large garden as seen in old country houses (in the UK anyway).  There was no furniture - it was very minimal.  There were doors off the room which seemed to be staff offices or something.  Knowing I'd obviously gone the wrong way I went back upstairs.

I've dreamed of rooms like this before.  My office relocated here once in another dream.

It was downstairs, suggesting I was going deeper into my unconscious.  Similarly, when I went upstairs I woke up.

The room felt safe and it had a nice view out of the windows.  It was large, but perhaps I'm recalling being very small when a normal sized room would have appeared large?  It was also old, suggesting the same.  So this room is a safe place for me.

But I didn't go there this time.  I had a task to do.  I wonder if that says something about me just now?  Too much worry about what I'm supposed to do rather than just relaxing and feeling comforted?

----------


## Sara

> ha ha that is funny...your dream dislike of fat people lol. Its funny I dont even have kids and I worry that if I do they will become chavs



LOL, no, they won't, not when you raise them  :tongue2: 





> ha probably because we are silly and would get lost? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Burned up
> ...



Hahaha, thanks so much for making me laugh this morning  ::D: 






> Stubborn child
> 
> The family was coming down some stairs to a large station island platform area (i.e. tracks both sides).  As we walked towards the other end of the area - possibly towards a waiting room or something - we realised my son wasn't with us.  After the usual "I thought he was with you" exchange, we saw he'd run across the platform with another child and he'd taken his clothes off.



Hahaha, a typical child thing to do  ::D: 





> I shouted to him to get his clothes on and to come over at once.  He ran away from me.  Next he was still naked but climbing on some railings.  He was much older now (guess about 13 or 14), and fatter.  At this point I remembered he'd been diagnosed with a mental or behavioural illness of some kind and that I shouldn't be too harsh on him.



This is very interesting!
I had a dream about young kids AND an older kid with a mental disability last night! (still have to work out last night's dreams, the new ones in my DJ are yesterday's). 





> I was also debating whether I could maintain a father-son relationship or whether to end him to boarding school (i.e. out of sight out of mind).



You probably mentioned it before, but how old is your son now?





> Ferry to France



You seem to have a lot of dreams about France lately. Any special reason for this?





> Both dreams featured trains, although indirectly in both cases.  But this does indicate that I have trains on the mind again.  Some PDP no doubt as I was looking at train times before bed.



Ehm, what is PDP?
And eh, I'd suggest some other literature before going to bed, if you want to have romantic instead of train dreams  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Hahaha, a typical child thing to do



Yeah, well, nothing's beyond this boy.





> This is very interesting!
> I had a dream about young kids AND an older kid with a mental disability last night! (still have to work out last night's dreams, the new ones in my DJ are yesterday's).



Well, it *could* relate to something going on here?





> You probably mentioned it before, but how old is your son now?



He's 8.





> You seem to have a lot of dreams about France lately. Any special reason for this?



I do, don't I.  Hadn't thought of that.  No particular reason comes to mind other than it being another country and the apprehension that goes with visiting one.  (Or is this a Brit thing?)





> Ehm, what is PDP?



Previous Days Processing - dreaming of the thoughts we carry to bed with us.





> And eh, I'd suggest some other literature before going to bed, if you want to have romantic instead of train dreams



You're probably right.  I read my course books before bed so nothing much to get the passions working there.  Not sure my wife would want me reading porno mags though.  Wonder what Mark reads?

----------


## Burned up

Bro

Also I remembered earlier that I dreamed I was here on DV reading a post by Bro.  Can't remember anything else about it.

Maybe I'm doing too much DV.

----------


## mark

> LOL, no, they won't, not when you raise them 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, thanks so much for making me laugh this morning



hey thanks sara...so kind  :smiley: 

lol yeah BU is right mot geordies spend their time in the pub lol





> Wonder what Mark reads?



 ::lol::  ha ha not at all what you would imagine  :tongue2:  ....I dont really think of sex a huge amount usually I think of random geeky stuff ha ha

the school dream sounded very visually nice mate, and I wonder what bro said in your dream....not heard from him in ages  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> I wonder what bro said in your dream....not heard from him in ages



It was me looking at a post of his on DV but - well - have you tried reading in dreams?  The words change so much I rarely come away with a recall of what was written.

----------


## Burned up

Rivers of time

I had already been waling in the country along a narrow, fast-flowing river.  (We call these "burns" in Scotland).  I don't recall really anything of that part of the dream but things did happen.

Anyway, now I'm standing next to a wider river on the edge of a forest.  I think its a designated country park.  I want to get back to where I was before and I start following the river, which I'm assuming is the same river as I was following earlier.  Then I realise I'm walking downstream, so it can't be the same river (or I'm going the wrong way, which I kind of know I'm not) as it won't get narrower again (clever, huh!).  Rather than follow this path into the woods (roungly in the direction of the river) I see another path across a barbed wire fence.  This looks well-trodden and I see it goes over a ruin of some sort and down to a car park in the trees where it's dark.  I decide to go that way.

Clever baby

I'm looking into the eyes of this baby.  Then I find I'm having a conversation and this baby is telling me things - kind of telepathic like - I need to know the answers for.  It was telling me about REM sleep and that's the only question I remember, probably because I was waking up and wanted to get something down on paper for my DJ.

Sometimes I have dreams and the meaning is clear.  The rivers dream is one of those.  The rivers represent the passage of time.  I'm trying to get to the "young" river but by following the "adult" river downstream I realise I'm going the wrong way.  What happens next is a state of anxious confusion.  Which way do I go?  What sorts of obstacles do I come across?  Where do I want to go anyway?

Basically, I'm wanting to be young again and am all confused because I can't be.  I'm actually progressing in life "downstream" as it were.  The rest is a memory.

Don't know about the baby dream.  It's unusual for me to dream of a baby and I suspect I was looking at an infant version of me.  Something about clarity of thought, which I associate with infants rather than the muddled thoughts I have today.  (As with the previous dream).

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was me looking at a post of his on DV but - well - have you tried reading in dreams? The words change so much I rarely come away with a recall of what was written.



That's a major common dream sign.  Do an RC!  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> That's a major common dream sign.  Do an RC!



I'm rarely lucid enough for that.  I did have a moment of lucidity this morning - looking at some sheet music as it happens.  Much the same thing as looking at words.  But the usual happened: now I know I'm dreaming - I wake up.

----------


## raklet

> I see another path across a barbed wire fence. This looks well-trodden and I see it goes over a ruin of some sort and down to a car park in the trees where it's dark. I decide to go that way.



It seems to me that leaving the river path is an attempt to stop or slow down the passage of time and delay the onset of "adultism".  Or rather it seems that leaving the river is an attempt to deny the one way journey of growing up by putting it "out of sight, out of mind".

----------


## Burned up

> It seems to me that leaving the river path is an attempt to stop or slow down the passage of time and delay the onset of "adultism".  Or rather it seems that leaving the river is an attempt to deny the one way journey of growing up by putting it "out of sight, out of mind".



Yes, I think more the second than the first.  The route I took at the end was a complicated, nonsensical route compared with the route of the river nearby.  I did not want to face the fact that I was going downstream and couldn't get back to the younger stage of the river.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm rarely lucid enough for that. I did have a moment of lucidity this morning - looking at some sheet music as it happens. Much the same thing as looking at words. But the usual happened: now I know I'm dreaming - I wake up.



Darn.  It just takes practice.  I think that happens to a lot of people at first.  You know I was eavesdropping on you and raklet; lucidity could help you with your dream-woman thing. That might be a good goal.

----------


## Burned up

> Darn.  It just takes practice.  I think that happens to a lot of people at first.  You know I was eavesdropping on you and raklet; lucidity could help you with your dream-woman thing. That might be a good goal.



Yes, I've thought about that, so it's good to have that feedback.  I really can't find the motivation to put a lot of effort into LDing.  I have a busy schedule and the thought of waking at 4am or whatever doesn't appeal.  But if perchance it happens in a dream anyway, I'll hopefully be increasingly more aware to act on it.

Irritatingly my daughter (who has never heard of LDs) said to me the other day.  "I like it when I realise I'm dreaming in a dream, as I can then do what I want".  Grrrrrrrr...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Irritatingly my daughter (who has never heard of LDs) said to me the other day. "I like it when I realise I'm dreaming in a dream, as I can then do what I want". Grrrrrrrr...



 :boogie:  I hope you told her about it!  That's so cool!  You should encourage her to keep it up--a lot of people discovered it as kids, but let it go and had to re-learn later.

----------


## raklet

> "I like it when I realise I'm dreaming in a dream, as I can then do what I want". Grrrrrrrr...



That's priceless.   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Burned up

> I hope you told her about it!  That's so cool!  You should encourage her to keep it up--a lot of people discovered it as kids, but let it go and had to re-learn later.



Yes, I said "You can really do that?  It's called lucid dreaming.  Not many people can do that."  She seemed quite pleased with herself.





> That's priceless.



She's normally quite a reserved sort of person so it was like it came from nowhere!

----------


## Burned up

Daring game

Not sure how this dream started but I was with a group of random DCs, one of which was C, a colleague from 10 years ago.  Thinking I'd be safe on this one, I dared a young woman call Laura (random DC) to have sex with me.  She immediately lay on the ground and started undoing her clothes.  At this point I realised that others were around and I said "OK, I'll do it if you lot take your clothes off too."  At which point they all did, including C.  Remembering I was married [Raklet - I blame you for this!!!] I said I must get a condom and I went to the next room, which seemed to be my bedroom.  I couldn't find any and realised that my wife was out in the car and they must be with her  ::?: .  Next thing I'm looking outside and was on a bus at one stage bu then decide that I've been away too long and they'd think I'm chickening out.  So I go back but the scene had changed.  :Bang head: 

Now there was another game going on.  It was a university setting and the was apparatus about the room with experiments going on.  At the same time, there was this gun thing someone was holding with a long plastic wire coming out of it that spun round the room (like a giant strimmer).  I don't know why the room wasn't just wreckage.  Anyway, I put my hand in the air, or I was holding something and managed to snag the end of the wire as it swept past, so it wrapped around it.  This caused the gun to fly out of the other person's hand and whizz around the room.  The was a crack noise at this stage.  I looked at the apparatus of some people with a light experiment next to me and saw that there was a hole in one of their mirrors, caused by the cracking noise.

My beautiful restaurant

This dream features my married friends B and S.  There was a film about a pizza recipe.  Also, B's first wife had died (she resembled a girl I fancied back at school) and he had now married the pizza chef's sister.  (This must be S, by deduction).  I was left with the words "My beautiful restaurant" in mind, possibly this being the name of the film.

The dark room

I've been drinking beers in Cyprus the previous evening (like a holiday irl) and woke early in the morning to find that my wife wanted a break from early starts and I was to look after this little girl.  She seemed to be our friends' baby daughter although she also resembled my 2yo niece.  I recall sitting on a sofa whilst the girl was climbing on my shoulders.

I was aware that the little girl was still there when I was in the next room.  It was dark and I was sitting on the floor.  Other people were about.  It was like there was a hemisphere about me which was the only part of the darkness I could see.  Like a projection of what was beyond, although beyond was dark.  And even on the dome thing it wasn't light everywhere - the images moved around like blobs of coloured oil in a 1960s decorative lighting gizmo.  It was really weird and seemingly part of a planned experience as everyone else seemed to know what was going on for me.  I was crawling around the floor and this dome was moving with me.

Then the dome was gone and the room was almost dark.  It was definitely a fantasy experience that me and some other DCs were in.  There was a male and a female leader, sitting at the edge of the room.  The female started to smoke and my first thought was "that's illegal".  (Which it is in Scotland IRL).  But then she said it's all fantasy and a couple of others started smoking too, all crawling around on the floor like me.  The experience seemed to be one of facing terrors and I was feeling more worried than scared (so my notes say - I don't recall).

House of many floors

We've moved to a new (but old) house.  I'm upstairs in an empty room.  I'm looking at the floor which is polished floorboards, stained with a dark varnish (like an old table we have irl).  I'm wondering whether to have the floor re-done or to leave it in its old, naturally distressed, state.  I now notice that the floorboards in the centre of the room wobble.  I lift them up and see there's a room below.  I look in and see some coal (possibly used and dumped) and two electric heaters.  I feel pleased at this find and want to tell my wife we can heat the house now.  I drop down into this room and see that below this room is another, through a trap door.  I drop into this room now, hoping that I can get back up again or I can find another way out.  It's a old-style kitchen with a large wooden table in the middle.  I know I'm at the bottom of the house now and there's a door out of the kitchen.

I am not aware of any windows in any of these rooms.  I am also aware that I've been in this house before.  The layout is that there are floors between floors, and next to them.  So a side-view would be like a zigzag with floors 1, 3 and 5 on one side and floors 2 and 4 on the other, kind of half way between  heightwise.  So I know I can get back to floor 2 (ground level?) through the kitchen door.

It took ages to write that lot down.  The first dream was PDP from my response to Raklet.  My values are a little different.  For me it's more about being found out  :Oops:  than just not getting involved in the first place.  Although having said that I've been faithful to my wife irl throughout.  My worry was that dna would ultimately incriminate me if the woman wanted to expose me - hence I needed a condom!!!!!!!!  Not sure what these DCs were for me.  Perhaps they're my version of temptation.  I feel I have to go along with the crowd and this crowd were game for anything.  The second part of that dream was fun but weird.

The restaurant didn't really mean much to me.  The death of B's first wife felt like it did irl when I knew I wasn't going to get it together with this girl.  Like we can't move on without some part of us dying.  If anyone knows the significance of a pizza recipe, please let me know.

The dark room was interesting in that it contrasted the little girl (source of light?) with facing some worries (darkness).  The dome with the images from outside was plain confusing both now and in the dream.  It was a bit like the first dream, in that I was with DCs doing the same sort of thing.  Again, I went along with the crowd rather than doing my own thing.

----------


## Moonbeam

The weird-house dream seems to be common.  That's how I found DV, searching for the meaning of that dream.  It said the house represents yourself, I've kind of forgotten now, but like the basement means suppressed things, and the attic means something else, etc.

I don't know what it means when the floors are zig-zag!

Bu don't you think that sex in dreams isn't always about sex?  It might symbolize something else too, right?

----------


## Burned up

> The weird-house dream seems to be common.  That's how I found DV, searching for the meaning of that dream.  It said the house represents yourself, I've kind of forgotten now, but like the basement means suppressed things, and the attic means something else, etc.



Yes, that's my understanding.  Attic means "head" - values etc.  Basement means unconscious repressed stuff.  Middle bit the heart etc.  But as with all these things - it might not.





> I don't know what it means when the floors are zig-zag!
> 
> Bu don't you think that sex in dreams isn't always about sex?  It might symbolize something else too, right?



Right  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Green ties

I won a competition and I was in what looked like a gift shop.  My prize was a green tie and the ceremony was being filmed.  Someone else there had already bought a green tie but fortunately this one was a different design.

Same place?

As I woke (to write notes, above) between dreams this may or may not be the same place.  But this was a visitor centre which had the reputation for selling bags that co-ordinate (with green ties???).  It was the best centre for "falling in love" apparently.

Falling in love again

My next note just says "fall in love".  Residue from previous fragment or something on my mind?

Pushed out of bed

I got out of bed in the middle of the night (not sure if this was in dream or rl).  When I went back there was no space as my wife had moved across.  I grabbed my dressinggown wondering where I was going to sleep.

Walking home in the dark

End of work at my first job (electronics co).  Was walking home in the dark but now I was in a remote part of Scotland and I had turned off the main road into a smaller lane.  I passed a parked car with two lovers inside.  Wondered if I should get some bedding for my car as I thought of a woman I used to fancy and would go away with her  ::?: 

Well, they're just fragments.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha I like your daughters comment about lucid dreaming  ::lol::  I bet you were shocked when she said that....although clearly she is a natural.....lol what I would give for that ability  :smiley: 

That dark room dream is mad! I like that you thought about smoking being illiegal! I was totally happy when they introduced that rule here  :smiley: 

shame you cant remember more about that falling in love dream....I like to read those dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> That dark room dream is mad! I like that you thought about smoking being illiegal! I was totally happy when they introduced that rule here



Oh so was I.  But yes, it felt mad in that dream.  Like a huge chunk of reality had been removed apart from this virtual dome thing.





> shame you cant remember more about that falling in love dream....I like to read those dreams



So do I.  And I like to have them or more accurately I like to remember them!

----------


## Sara

> Pushed out of bed
> 
> I got out of bed in the middle of the night (not sure if this was in dream or rl).  When I went back there was no space as my wife had moved across.  I grabbed my dressinggown wondering where I was going to sleep.



Hahaha, it's bad enough being pushed out of bed IRL. I don't know if it's better or worse if it happens in a dream  :wink2: 
I wonder if 'finding a place to sleep' has some meaning in a dream. It happens to me quite often that I can't get into my own bed and have to look for another place to sleep. Might just be some minor detail, but maybe it has some symbolic meaning...





> End of work at my first job (electronics co).  Was walking home in the dark but now I was in a remote part of Scotland and I had turned off the main road into a smaller lane.  I passed a parked car with two lovers inside.  Wondered if I should get some bedding for my car as I thought of a woman I used to fancy and would go away with her



I think it's interesting that dreams are very often about things that happened (much) earlier in life. 
Same with people getting demented: the earliest memories are the ones they keep the longest. Makes me wonder: are those early memories deeper imprinted in the brain because we dream a lot about them? (repetition strengthens connections in the brain) Or are they installed in the brain in a different (stronger) way?

----------


## Burned up

> Hahaha, it's bad enough being pushed out of bed IRL. I don't know if it's better or worse if it happens in a dream 
> I wonder if 'finding a place to sleep' has some meaning in a dream. It happens to me quite often that I can't get into my own bed and have to look for another place to sleep. Might just be some minor detail, but maybe it has some symbolic meaning...



I didn't really spend any time on this dream but I think you're right.  IRL I just get angry and push her back to her own side  ::mrgreen::  but in the dream I walk away.  Could be that I feel unhappy about competing for space?  Or just sharing?  That would make more sense.





> I think it's interesting that dreams are very often about things that happened (much) earlier in life. 
> Same with people getting demented: the earliest memories are the ones they keep the longest. Makes me wonder: are those early memories deeper imprinted in the brain because we dream a lot about them? (repetition strengthens connections in the brain) Or are they installed in the brain in a different (stronger) way?



Not sure about why, but you're right about the earlier memories being more permanent.  Certainly my grandmother remembered stuff from 50 years ago before she died but didn't remember why she had just come in the room!

My guess is that it's to do with how we define our self.  Our memories are part of what is us and the longer ones have more permanence because they sustain our sense of self.  But that's just a guess.

Same in dreams, yes.  That's why I disagree with "unclesirbob" in the DI forum, who believes that dreams are about what happened the previous day. 

The dream you responded to (before I digressed!) was a job I had 20 years ago.  I was there 2 years but I dream more about that than the job I've had all the time since. But that was my first job so I suppose I had a lot of "defining-of-self" experience at the time.  Feeling part of a large organisation and powerless within it was the main one.

Thanks for that thought-provoking reply, Sara!  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Old equipment and old office

I'm head of my office again (I gave this up 2 years ago irl) and have organised a move back to the previous building!  I've learned the cost is £52k per year.  A client asks if this is practical and do we have all our own kit (computers etc).  I say we have and I visualise some old mainframe computers in an empty room.  

Then an elderly man appears and tells me not to do too much!

Now I'm going down the stairs.  There are other people around.  Another client now asks if we have a record player in our "kit".  I respond facetiously to him "You mean so you can play your old David Cassidy CDs?"   ::?: 

(wondering if anyone other than Moonbeam has heard of David Cassidy  :wink2: )

Brought to my knees but still kicking

I'm in a running race, like cross country running at school, and my friend M and I are at the back by a long way.  I can see another group of runners behind us.  I know that if they catch us we'll be disqualified or something.

I'm feeling really exhausted and running just isn't happening (aware I may be waking up).  I look and M and I are literally running on our knees!  I decide that the chasing pack of runners may catch us but if they try it, I'll beat them up!

Gender non-specific

Looking at a notice showing members of staff (somewhere) with a new coding system revealing their gender.  It consists of 4 symbols, the first two mean male and female.  The third means sexuality.  And the fourth means their gender status in their current relationship.  I notice one person's name, (who I know is a lesbian), and see she has both male and female symbols highlighed (I didn't understand that bit either), the third symbol showing she's bisexual and the 4th saying she's a female within her current bisexual relationship (presumably relevant for trans-sexuals).

Thinks: This is the makings of a wonderfully politically-correct system which can be used by anyone to denote how they want to be treated gender-wise.  Much more flexible than just ticking M or F.

Pseudonyms (fragment)

Two people are giving false names.  The first sounds totally random.  The second sounds like, but isn't, Elvis Presley.

The first dream is the one with most content.  I'm looking back into the past, seemingly.  It seems I don't have any modern "kit" which probably suggests my thinking is out of date?  What do I need to modify?  Certainly something to do with the workplace, which feels very surreal to me these days.  But more generally, what does the workplace mean to me?  Not just work but also the part of me that does tasks for rewards.  That makes a lot of sense.  I've been doing a lot of thinking about my child-like dependency on e.g. employers recently.

The second dream follows the theme of the first.  I'm not going to allow these others to catch me.  I'm not going to play by their rules.  Although I'm on my knees I feel totally confident that I could physically defeat them.  This is interesting as I am not a physical person and I don't show agression.  Nice to know I can when I want to.  But with me it will not be physical agression, more likely to be asserting my independence from e.g. employers, banks, service providers, academic courses....

The third dream is me trying to rationalise sexuality.  I know in my own mind that there's more to sexuality than "M" and "F".  Although I have always been hetrosexual I am fully aware of my capacity to be anything I choose.  A more subtle symbolism in the dream was the fact that there were 4 symbols, each of which was bound by a square frame with rounded corners.  I'm normally frightened in dreams when squares appear (no, I don't understand this either) but not so in this one.  The rounded corners seemed to soften the square-shape.  Wondering if this suggests I'm softening my attitude to being afraid of different sexualities?  

Not much of an idea about the last dream.  Only that I find Elvis one of those real-life people I don't like.  Too much popularity etc.  I find absolutely nothing amusing or entertaining about elvis impersonators.  But there wasn't enough in this dream to do anything with, I think.

----------


## mark

> Gender non-specific.



this is a interesting dream, I laughed when I read it because it reminds me of the stereotype of psychologist trying to fit everyone into a box lol





> A more subtle symbolism in the dream was the fact that there were 4 symbols, .




this is the part that really interested me, I was wondering if this could have something to do with the "inner gender" like how you talk about your inner female and that sort of thing?


.[/quote]

----------


## Burned up

> this is a interesting dream, I laughed when I read it because it reminds me of the stereotype of psychologist trying to fit everyone into a box lol



It's the way out society works.  All about ticking boxes.





> this is the part that really interested me, I was wondering if this could have something to do with the "inner gender" like how you talk about your inner female and that sort of thing?
> .



[/QUOTE]

Probably is.  Perhaps I see my "inner selves" as something more elaborated than "masculine side" and "feminine side"?

----------


## Moonbeam

> (wondering if anyone other than Moonbeam has heard of David Cassidy )



Just for that, I shall spam your dream journal!

Then....



and now...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXS2hQybYFQ

----------


## Burned up

> Just for that, I shall spam your dream journal!
> 
> Then....
> 
> 
> 
> and now...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXS2hQybYFQ



LOL I guess I deserved that in my DJ  ::D: .  Quite why I thought of him as an example of old pop music in my dream I don't know.  Glad you enjoyed the nostalgia  ::mrgreen::   (managed about 20 seconds of that video)

----------


## Burned up

Snow patrol

I was watching a snow report on TV about the Scottish ski slopes (which have received a lot of snow this year irl).  The reporter said the snow was really very good and was running some snow through his fingers to prove it.

Now I'm there too on the hillside.  The piste is really like a mountain path and the now is indeed good powder, perhaps a little moist for good skiing (as Scottish snow tends to be).  I now see that the snow has thinned on the track and the ground below is showing, worn down to mud and grit in places.  I gather some snow from the side of the track and throw it onto the exposed areas but my attempts are futile as I'd have to be there for ages to make a difference.

Hair patrol

I'm looking at myself in the mirror.  My hair is scruffy and has become so thin at the top that my scalp is almost bare.  I reluctantly conclude that there is nothing I can do about it.  (irl it's on the way to this state)

These dreams seem to be the same.  In both cases, I'm wanting to replace a covering but it is too difficult.  I'm not specially bothered about my hair falling out although I'd much prefer to have a full head.  But it seems the underlying worry is something more fundamental.  Something is being exposed that I would prefer to see covered up.

A layer of something desirable (snow, hair) is worn through showing something undesirable (bare earth, bare skin).  I have a strange feeling of being exposed and hence being useless or undesirable.  This is more than vanity, it's about how I see myself.  Perhaps I feel I can't be desirable unless I have a certain covering (snow, hair)?  IRL this is presumably my persona - the self I present to others.

----------


## mark

> Snow patrol



at first I thought it was gonna be about the band but nope  :smiley: 

yeah I see Scotland is due for more heavy snow, do you go skiing in Scotland or just when you go on holiday





> Hair patrol



now that is scary!!! lol 

I can understand about it bothering you going bald. Does it concern you alot when you look in the mirror?

----------


## Burned up

> at first I thought it was gonna be about the band but nope



That was the hook  :smiley: 





> yeah I see Scotland is due for more heavy snow, do you go skiing in Scotland or just when you go on holiday



Occasionally go to the Scottish slopes.  But they're not as good as the Alps.





> now that is scary!!! lol 
> 
> I can understand about it bothering you going bald. Does it concern you alot when you look in the mirror?



Yes it gives me an idea of what it must be like for other people when they see me  ::shock::

----------


## mark

> That was the hook



ha ha I must admit man I am loving the little word games you have going on in your titles...I never see them coming lol its a cool little surprise  :smiley: 







> Occasionally go to the Scottish slopes.  But they're not as good as the Alps.



he he yeah I can imagine! I saw the mountains in Austria and there is nothing like them! they are beautiful and even seeing them on the TV does no justice to the size of them.






> Yes it gives me an idea of what it must be like for other people when they see me



aww nah mate dont think like that  :Sad:  I am sure that people will not change their opinion on you at all  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL I guess I deserved that in my DJ . Quite why I thought of him as an example of old pop music in my dream I don't know. Glad you enjoyed the nostalgia  (managed about 20 seconds of that video)



Yes, I did thanks.  That was awful, wasn't it?  I actually never liked him (too girly), but I had a lot of friends who did, and especially his younger brother Sean who was more my age.  

I could tell you a band I liked (these guys are _much_ more manly  ::?: ....but I'm afraid of ridicule....(maybe you knew these guys?  ::lol:: .) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKdQblKweT8





> I'm not specially bothered about my hair falling out although I'd much prefer to have a full head.



That's good, that is not something worth worrying about, for sure.

----------


## Burned up

Something arousing

Woke up sexually aroused but with no recall as to who might have been involved.  I did fall asleep fantasising about this other student, though  :tongue2: 

DVers are aeroplane fanatics

I'm at a convention with aeroplane fanatics, and we've boarded Concorde for a ride.  My seat is third row on the left, aisle.  Next to me is Moonbeam (we're proabably talking about 1970s pop stars  :wink2: ) and the pilot is at the front at a kind of table rather than in the cockpit, like a teacher.  He's a large black guy who reminds me of an actor I can't place.  As we're about to take off, Mark rushes forward enthusiastically and is at the front of the aisle (by rows 1 and 2) sitting on the floor with another DC.  I'm aware Bro is around somewhere behind me.  Then the plane takes off and the door in front of me is still open.  The pilot sees Mark and rushes over just as Mark disappears through a kind of trap door leading under the aisle somewhere with the other DC.  The pilot is behaving like an angry teacher.

The door is still open and the plane climbs in a kind of spiral clockwise pattern and I'm hanging onto my chair so I don't get flung out.

Next we're back on the ground at the convention.  Everyone gets out their contribution to some kind of mega-art piece.  Most people have friezes made from coloured paper with names of other enthusiasts on it (like a DV thread I suppose, but home-made).  Many of these fit neatly togther and one person has an amazing embroidery that must have taken weeks.  Bro's is also impressively long.  My contribution is about 10 lines of writing and I'm aware it looks crap compared to everyone else's.  I'm also aware I don't have the spare time to do any more.

Stormy weather at work

I'm back in my old office (again) and I see that mist is creeping in through the barely-open windows.  I remark that it might snow and someone tells me that if I look out of the other window I'd see it has already started.    Suddenly the snow falls fast and the windows on one side of the office are darkenen with accumulating snow.  There's a strong wind moving through the office althoug I can't sense it.  But when I move my wheely chair back from my desk it bows back into place again.  The feeling is like with magnets - there's a force but we can't feel it (unless we're made of iron!).  Some PDP here - I was playing with 2 magnets last night.

Now the office is devoid of most furniture and I move my chair to the other side (by the darkened windows).  I lift my feet off the floor and accellerate across, aiming at D who I used to work with.  We collide and LOL.  Now D wants a go and we've put on these clothes like he's a cop and I'm a crim.  I race him across the office and he's trying to catch me.  I sit on my wheely chair before he does and we accellerate, him behind me, across the office into a store room that wasn't there before, LOLing throughout.

UFO

Like the one in Close Encounters or Independence Day.  That's all.

Not sure about proper meanings here but my take on DVers seems to be how I imagine I might find them IRL.  Moonbeam in thought, Mark having fun and Bro quietly lurking in the background but having produced screeds of stuff for the frieze.  But I don't know you all irl so am probably wide of the mark (or even the Mark)!!!  Not sure why I think we're all at an air convention, though.

The second dream similarly characterised D who was always good for a laugh.  Perhaps in my drakness (deep unconscious) I ca have more fun that I allow myself IRL.

----------


## Burned up

> Yes, I did thanks.  That was awful, wasn't it?  I actually never liked him (too girly), but I had a lot of friends who did, and especially his younger brother Sean who was more my age.



Don't remember Sean.  But I do remember the "battle" for No 1 between Cassidy and Donny Osmond, whose younger brother I'd rather not bring to mind.

For those who don't know about David Cassidy, think Justin Timberlake but thirty something years ago!





> I could tell you a band I liked (these guys are _much_ more manly ....but I'm afraid of ridicule....(maybe you knew these guys? .) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKdQblKweT8



LOL oh yes, I remember them well.  They're still about and one of them lives near me.  But they haven't performed for years.  Not together, anyway.  All sorts of legal stuff too I think.

My sister was more of a fan than me.  Honest!

----------


## AURON

> DVers are aeroplane fanatics



Thats a huge cast of dreamers you got there.  Ever try anything with shared dreaming?

----------


## Burned up

> Thats a huge cast of dreamers you got there.  Ever try anything with shared dreaming?



Hi Psylis.  No not at all.  My dream control is next to non-existant so what happens is what happens!!!

----------


## mark

> Something arousing



ha ha good stuff man! shame you cant remember what happened...so do you think it is down to this student?





> DVers are aeroplane fanatics



 ::D:  he he that is just cool!! I like the way you SC portrays us, moonbeam as the 70's music person is quite funny and accurate (at least rescently with all the youtube links she places  :tongue2: )

yey you dreamed of me  :boogie: ha ha you are probably right I do get over excited with stuff like that alot  :smiley:  and I think the part about bro is interesting givin recent events im not surprised he was lurking in the background. Do you think of him often?

I wounder what the convention part meant? I mean with the way everyone wrote more then you? do you have any ideas at all?






> Stormy weather at work



yeah PDP I bet is a understatement! from what I hear the weather is insane in Scotland at the min! did you get much snow today?

that part with the chair and shooting across the room sounds great!! especially liked the part with the crashing into D ha ha  ::lol:: 





> UFO



ha they were such great films!

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha good stuff man! shame you cant remember what happened...so do you think it is down to this student?



I like to think so.  I'll try and think of her again tonight...





> he he that is just cool!! I like the way you SC portrays us, moonbeam as the 70's music person is quite funny and accurate (at least rescently with all the youtube links she places )
> 
> yey you dreamed of me ha ha you are probably right I do get over excited with stuff like that alot  and I think the part about bro is interesting givin recent events im not surprised he was lurking in the background. Do you think of him often?



Bro?  Sometimes.  Like, one minute he was in every thread and then .... pffffff.





> I wounder what the convention part meant? I mean with the way everyone wrote more then you? do you have any ideas at all?



I think it's like being here and how others are more active than me.  But what does it mean?  Seems like part of me wants to "write much more" which I take to mean that it wants to dedicate itself to a task - any task.  IRL I have only limited time and/or patience for that degree of dedication (hence my small contribution in the dream).  I think that's what it means.





> yeah PDP I bet is a understatement! from what I hear the weather is insane in Scotland at the min! did you get much snow today?



That's the interesting bit.  I dreamed of snow.  Then today it snowed.  Around here it's not settling but I believe the higher ground has snow.  But the winds are awesome.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm at a convention with aeroplane fanatics, and we've boarded Concorde for a ride. My seat is third row on the left, aisle. Next to me is Moonbeam (we're proabably talking about 1970s pop stars )



 ::banana:: Bu dreamed of me! 





> I'm aware Bro is around somewhere behind me.



 :Sad:  Bro.





> Then  The pilot sees Mark and rushes over just as Mark disappears through a kind of trap door leading under the aisle somewhere with the other DC.



 ::shock::  Oh no!  Oh, maybe he was doing what Mark usually does with DC's... :Hi baby: 





> My contribution is about 10 lines of writing and I'm aware it looks crap compared to everyone else's. I'm also aware I don't have the spare time to do any more.



Well, if you can't be bothered to create something better than that for the project, I just don't know about you.  ::shakehead:: 





> I lift my feet off the floor and accellerate across, aiming at D who I used to work with. We collide and LOL. Now D wants a go and we've put on these clothes like he's a cop and I'm a crim. I race him across the office and he's trying to catch me. I sit on my wheely chair before he does and we accellerate, him behind me, across the office into a store room that wasn't there before, LOLing throughout.



Hey Mark, remember you and I and Oneironaut were talking about dreaming this dream--rolling around in chairs like that?  No Bu is doing it too.





> Don't remember Sean.



He was in "The Hardy Boys" with Parker Stephenson.  Besides his illustrious singing career.





> LOL oh yes, I remember them well. They're still about and one of them lives near me.



I knew you would know them!  :boogie: 





> My sister was more of a fan than me. Honest!



Yea, right, I believe you... :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Sorry, no useful replies from me anymore. After my work, my flatmates pulled me out of my room to play some stupid drinking game. I made a mix of strong Czech liqor with green lemonade. And now I came back and all Moonbeams comets commends look so very funny and made me laugh (LOL @ the part about Mark and the rolling around in chairs)

Oh, and I like the sound of that song you linked, sounds very beatle-ish

Sorry Bu, you had some good dreams, but my mind is not cooperative now  :wink2: ! 
(Oh, I liked the one about the 4 gender options)

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh, and I like the sound of that song you linked, sounds very beatle-ish



Another Bay City Rollers fan!   :boogie:  I didn't think they would ever make a come-back, but maybe it's starting!  Hey, Bu, which one lives near you?  I liked Eric...

----------


## Burned up

> Bu dreamed of me!



Not only was I dreaming of you, we were sitting next to each other on Concorde.





> He was in "The Hardy Boys" with Parker Stephenson.  Besides his illustrious singing career.



I have no memory of that.  (Sounding like Oliver North). 





> I knew you would know them! 
> 
> Yea, right, I believe you...







> Another Bay City Rollers fan!   I didn't think they would ever make a come-back, but maybe it's starting!  Hey, Bu, which one lives near you?  I liked Eric...



Derek Longmuir.  Maybe he doesn't live near me any more.  Got into a spot of bother with some stuff he downloaded IIRC.





> Sorry, no useful replies from me anymore. After my work, my flatmates pulled me out of my room to play some stupid drinking game. I made a mix of strong Czech liqor with green lemonade. And now I came back and all Moonbeams comets commends look so very funny and made me laugh (LOL @ the part about Mark and the rolling around in chairs)



 ::D:  yes, cheered me up too.  I could do with some of that schnapps you've been drinking.  :tongue2: 





> Oh, and I like the sound of that song you linked, sounds very beatle-ish



Do you think so?  I suppose there is a similarity with early Beatles now you mention it at the time (1970s) I didn't spot it.





> Sorry Bu, you had some good dreams, but my mind is not cooperative now ! 
> (Oh, I liked the one about the 4 gender options)



Thanks for dropping by, Sara.  I trust you had a good time with your friends and the Czech fire-water  ::D: .  (PS how's the head now?)

----------


## Burned up

Room with a view

I'm looking at different views from this road, mainly steeply down some rocks to the sea.  Now I'm in the same place but it's inside.  This modern hotel-like place with huge windows.  I'm showing someone the views from different rooms and show that the view from mine is "something worth waking up for".

Now we've gone up to the 2nd or 3rd floor and there's a messy internal room with a wooden office inside it.  I see the other DC climb friskily up on top of the office where he can reach a hatch to the attic.  He goes up into the attic and assumes I'll follow.  But there's someone in the office and I don't think I'm allowed.  After a short wait I decide to follow him into the attic.  The climbing was effortless.

In the attic it was dark but light was coming from one direction.  I head that way and I'm in a large lounge bar which is just setting up and is mainly deserted.

Fragment

A band playing at a student gig.

Doing it doggy style

I'm with M, G and G from my uni days.  The subject of counselling comes up and small G and his now wife are interested in seeing a counsellor.  I'm now explaining about counselling and how there are 6 different methods (nonsense irl).

Next I'm looking at a cartoon which is the first of a series of 3.  A cartoon dog, like a small bull terrier, is caricaturing how the first 2 counselling methods work!

My inner virtual feminine self

My favourite theme - lost love - comes to mind.  Rather than being a human image, the woman of my dreams is on an internet forum - one I no longer subscribe to (also a dreams forum).  I'm wondering whether to go back to the other forum and find her.

I often dream of hotels.  They provide me with what I want/need in life and that's largely how I want life to be (but never is).  At the top of the hotel is someone who is "in charge" and I don't want to get into trouble.  Childish notions, but ones clearly in my consciousness.  But I decide to go up to the attic anyway.  It seems to be an area which is still being prepared/organised.  Like I'm trying to organise my head (the attic of the body) irl.

Haven't much of a clue about dream 3 other than it features the numbers 2 and 3 as did the first dream.  3 pairs of 2.  I can't make sense of that at all.  A cartoon dog demonstrating counselling LOL.

The last dream was more like it.  It's the first time I've had that feeling of lost love with the object of desire being someone online.  Not sure Jung's theories of anima projection integrated dreams of online infatuation.  Presumably though the same applies.  i.e. I'm looking for my dream woman online as well as face-to-face.  (Female DVers need not worry, though.  Dreams and rl behaviour are different for me!)

----------


## Moonbeam

> Derek Longmuir. Maybe he doesn't live near me any more. Got into a spot of bother with some stuff he downloaded IIRC.



Derek!  The drummer! OK, no more BCR talk in your DJ.  What's that mean tho, what he did?





> Doing it doggy style





I thought your dream-goals had finally been realized... ::lol:: 





> My favourite theme - lost love - comes to mind. Rather than being a human image, the woman of my dreams is on an internet forum - one I no longer subscribe to (also a dreams forum). I'm wondering whether to go back to the other forum and find her.



No!  You can never go back, it's never the same again.  :tongue2: 


 



> (Female DVers need not worry, though. Dreams and rl behaviour are different for me!)



 ::shock::  Bu is a stalker.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Burned up

> Derek!  The drummer! OK, no more BCR talk in your DJ.  What's that mean tho, what he did?



Sounds like he may have been stitched up but he'd been in trouble before.  His brief biog:
http://www.lcv.ne.jp/~ryhokaya/DerekBio/DerekBio.htm





> I thought your dream-goals had finally been realized...



Sorry to raise your hopes  :smiley: 





> No!  You can never go back, it's never the same again.



Joking aside, that's the kind of feeling that prevails in these sorts of dreams.  We yearn for the fantasy not the reality.  Hey, there's a part of me wanting to go to that forum, knowing full well that it was all a dream.   ::embarrassed:: 





> [COLOR=blue] [COLOR=#000000]
> 
>  Bu is a stalker.



And now you know why I keep my identity to myself  :vampire:

----------


## Burned up

Ambulance from hell

I was dreaming of having heart problems as my chest muscles have been feeling sore.  Also PDP as have just exchanged emails with a friend who had a heart attack 2 weeks ago.  

Then in my dream, my young son starts writhing in pain in his chest and arm.  We were staying at my parents house and I called the ambulance, asking if they would pick us up on the main road a few hundred yards away.  We now had to walk to the road.  My youngest daughter was with us too.  We see the ambulance go past as we approach the road and hope that it will come back to find us.  My son is still in agony.  Then the ambulance does return and I flag it down.  My son has forgotten his pain now and enthusiastically climbs into the ambulance.  I follow and ask my daughter to go back home thanking her for coming along.

As we get into the ambulance the actor James Nesbitt gets out.

In the ambulance, which was more like a minibus but with steps up, there were a few other people, all a bit weird.  Two women seemingly with psychotic issues were sitting there with their arms raised in front of them like they're doing impressions of ghosts.  A man looks a bit strange too.  The ambulance man straps my son into a seat.  I just seem to be standing there.  Next thing I look and my son is not so much belted to his seat but held against a metal grid like an element in a toaster.  It was pretty gruesome.

Crap at golf

It was sunny and I'm outside sitting at a table in a public place.  Possibly by the sea.  There's a game which is a table-top golf game, computerised but played on the table (somehow) and I've found a way to win.  I'd just got a good score and now a DC on my left has had a go but I beat him.  The strategy only works on course number 6 which also had a name - something like "desert sands" but maybe not.

Another DC arrives and sits on my left and again I set the game up for course number 6.  He'd played a few shots but I remembered now my winning strategy.  I evacuated my bowel and placed the lumps in this container attached to the table and underneath it while he wasn't looking, as I had done before.  My score raced ahead.   :Oops: 

I didn't like the first dream.  All sorts of PDP.  My son saying he was desperate for the loo when were were out but then forgetting when we got home was a bit like him sometimes suffering in the dream.  And me making him walk in pain to the main road was like me walking him home yesterday.

That aside, it was the ambulance that was strange.  It was full of weirdos and didn't look and feel like a nice place to be.  Something along the lines of "The haunted house on the hill".  Whatever part of me that represents, it's not a nice part.  But it is a part than needs care seemingly.

The second dream was just plain strange.

----------


## raklet

I don't think putting feces in the other guys jar is your actual winning strategy, rather it is a negative expression of how you feel about your strategy.

When you say "I've found a way to win", the words "cheating, loophole, beat the system, unfair advantage" all came to mind.

Perhaps you are cutting some corners somewhere in life, and deep down you disapprove of yourself for doing so?

----------


## Moonbeam

^^^Good one, raklet.

----------


## Burned up

> I don't think putting feces in the other guys jar is your actual winning strategy, rather it is a negative expression of how you feel about your strategy.



Haha.  Dunno about negative but certainly shows the lengths I would go to to avoid doing things the way I expect others would, when I think it's tougher.





> When you say "I've found a way to win", the words "cheating, loophole, beat the system, unfair advantage" all came to mind.
> 
> Perhaps you are cutting some corners somewhere in life, and deep down you disapprove of yourself for doing so?



It felt more like being clever than cheating.  But yes Raklet, I'd agree with the "cutting corners" bit.  My thinking in life has mainly been driven by finding strategies which avoid having to do too much work.  "Cutting corners" is something I take as a compliment!  (Memories of school reports stating that I do "just enough" work).  But cheating?  Well, whose rules are they anyway?

----------


## Burned up

> ^^^Good one, raklet.



I'm getting that "two against one" feeling.  :paranoid:

----------


## mark

> And now you know why I keep my identity to myself



 ::shock::  that is brilliant!! lol That vampire smiley is so great! lol  ::bowdown:: 





> Ambulance from hell
> 
> 
> As we get into the ambulance the actor James Nesbitt gets out..



well forget the rest of it the fact that James Nesbitt was there makes it hell enough lol  ::lol:: 

That was a mad dream, the part with your son in pain sounds nasty  :Sad:  sorry you had a bad dream mate.





> Crap at golf
> Another DC arrives and sits on my left and again I set the game up for course number 6.  He'd played a few shots but I remembered now my winning strategy.  I evacuated my bowel and placed the lumps in this container attached to the table and underneath it while he wasn't looking, as I had done before.  My score raced ahead.  .



 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ha ha that is funny as hell mate!! I bet the DC didnt see that one coming lol  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

Not dreams, but the results of meandering thoughts today which made it into a notebook I had in my pocket.

- I was thinking about the little girl that's been appearing in dreams for the past year or two.  I wondered what I would like to ask her.  Then I realised that it's like I'm a little boy again and I want just to open up to her as it were, like she was a close friend (probably a little older and wiser too).

- I heard a young child crying.  It was a painful cry as if something really special had been taken away from him.  I felt the pain too.  It was probably no more than a dropped sweetie but at that moment, for that child, it was extremely important and the trauma of the loss was unbearable.  I feel like that sometimes.

- Wondering why I've been disillusioned with this group I run at church.  We organise stuff and few turn up.  But everyone says they want these events to happen.  I think we're moving into a new paradigm.  People are "very busy" these days.  Families go out a lot.  Retired people travel the world.  What kind of engaging experiences do people really want in the 21st century?

- Memories of being in the kitchen with my mother when I was about 4.  I used to make a jam tart in this small cake tin out of pastry and jam when she was baking.  The food she was making didn't excite but having my own special jam tart was a nice feeling.

Daytime freely-associated thoughts are like dreams.  Unconscious fantasies float into awareness for no apparent reason.  Perhaps there is no reason, perhaps it's just the way the human psyche works?  But each has its meaning.  The last daydream speaks to me of my separateness.  The jam tart was not for sharing, it was for me.  A bit like a child's cuddly toy.  A "transitional object" that a child clings to as a way of separating itself from its mother.  The important thing was having the tart, not eating it.  I don't recall them being especially tasty anyhow as I was only allowed a small amount of jam - so it was mainly pastry!

----------


## Burned up

1000

Just noticed I'd submitted my 1000th post.  This will be 1001.  Good night.

----------


## mark

> 1000
> 
> Just noticed I'd submitted my 1000th post.  This will be 1001.  Good night.



 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 

nice one mate! over 1000 posts  ::banana:: 

You know those thoughts you recorded are they similar to dreams at all? or are they just random thoughts?

I often find myself reliving actual or imaginary arguments when I do that ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> nice one mate! over 1000 posts



Thanks Mark.  Feels like starting again now  :smiley: 





> You know those thoughts you recorded are they similar to dreams at all? or are they just random thoughts?
> 
> I often find myself reliving actual or imaginary arguments when I do that



There were dream-like episodes with them, perhaps lasting only seconds, where my mind wandered.  As far as I'm concerned the parts I recorded weren't the result of conscious thoughts.

----------


## Burned up

In today's programme we look at what happened when...

I'm staying with this woman (landlady rather than lover I think) who is also a presenter on Blue Peter (non-UK info - it's a long-running kids' show and very British).  I find out she's going to be marrying my boss and I have to move out.  Like they're both [can't read the last 2 words  :Sad: ].

Fragment-o-rama

- A shelf only a couple of inches high for keeping coloured sheets of paper.

- Meal around a rectangular table.  I've got a cold and my sister is there and produces some vitamin C tablets.  I was impressed at her intuition.

- New member of staff at a local cafe (with the same name as my sister's daughter (see above)).  Older waitress introduces me.  She's young, a little plump, with blonde curly hair.  I ask if she's permanent but she says no only one day per week while she's studying.

- Blond boy (striking resemblance to the girl above) larking about and I was becoming irritated.  He leans back and I push him over.  He manages to turn his fall into a backward flip and lands safely.  Three other random DCs think that's cool and do a backward flip too.  I'm bored.

- Wosting down the otic.  [well, that's what my writing looks like]


No thoughts on the first dream other than feeling pushed out.

The blond show-off guy is my shadow.  I often get a (usually fat) boy attracting attention in my dreams and I always think he's an arse.  Of course there's a part of my I don't like that is like that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> There were dream-like episodes with them, perhaps lasting only seconds, where my mind wandered. As far as I'm concerned the parts I recorded weren't the result of conscious thoughts.



I have those all the time too; sometimes I think that's the extent of my REM some nights, and I worry it's cuz I'm getting old and my real dreams will go away, to be replaced by crazy thought dreams all the time.  I hope not.

----------


## Burned up

> I have those all the time too; sometimes I think that's the extent of my REM some nights, and I worry it's cuz I'm getting old and my real dreams will go away, to be replaced by crazy thought dreams all the time.  I hope not.



I'd rather not think about that as an outcome.  Since DJing my dreams have got more serious and frankly more boring.  On the other hand they've become more meaningful (in the sense that I can find meaning in them).  I guess we should be careful what we wish for.

----------


## mark

> The blond show-off guy is my shadow.  I often get a (usually fat) boy attracting attention in my dreams and I always think he's an arse.  Of course there's a part of my I don't like that is like that.



ha ha ha I laughed at that dream and your interpretation. There are always people like that its so annoying ha ha :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'd rather not think about that as an outcome. Since DJing my dreams have got more serious and frankly more boring. On the other hand they've become more meaningful (in the sense that I can find meaning in them). I guess we should be careful what we wish for.



Yea, I think it did change mine for a while--but then I think they went back to normal.  Actually only when I realized people were actually reading them did they get inhibited for a while.  So maybe yours will go back to normal too.

----------


## Burned up

> Yea, I think it did change mine for a while--but then I think they went back to normal.  Actually only when I realized people were actually reading them did they get inhibited for a while.  So maybe yours will go back to normal too.



That's interesting and believable.  I look forward to some fun dreams then...

----------


## raklet

> Since DJing my dreams have got more serious and frankly more boring.



Sounds like you need to fall of the wagon and try the lucid high once in a while.  Inject some fun back into your dream life!  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Sounds like you need to fall of the wagon and try the lucid high once in a while.  Inject some fun back into your dream life!



So everyone here tells me and from what I read it sounds like fun.  I feel kind of impotent in this place and not LDing.

----------


## Burned up

Shades of orange

I'm back at uni and with my friends S, N and R.  We've gone to an event of some sort and R and me are sitting near the back whilst N and S are near the front.  We see N and S leave out of the door bottom-right and I get annoyed that they're off to do something without us.

So we follow them and now we're walking through Canary Wharf, past the tower itself and through a door (either into the tower or another building).

I find a machine dispensing orange juice and suddenly feel thirsty (PDP - had some OJ before bed I saw left out in the kitchen).  I take a plastic cup and press the button.  Water comes out, slightly cloudy as if the juice has been made from concentrate that hasn't been mixed well.  The cup fills and is overflowing and I realise I should have used a large cup. :Oops:   So I look up and see not cups but jugs (PDP - put away washed gravy jug on top shelf before bed).  One of those will do.  I quickly put the jug under what's left of the drink emerging from the pipe just in time to see a thick orange goo comeing out.  Must be the un-mixed concentrate.  Oh well, I have some wek OJ and some strong OJ so together I have what I wanted.

Now R has gone and I realise that although others are about, I'm basically alone without friends.  Then I think - hey, I'm always saying I don't have time to myself so why don't I just go to my room and enjoy the peace.  I'm juggling with this need company / need time to myself conflict as I wake up.

Well the first scene was almost straight from memory as irl at uni, S and N often split away from R and me to play snooker and I was left thinking if my company was really so boring.  I think this feeling had some PDP too, as I was driving past a wildlife reserve yesterday and noticed a board advertising an exhibition by a painter I met on holiday many years ago.  I debated whether to go in or not and decided that my need to be remembered by him (assuming he was there) was not as strong as my need to avoid making any more acquaintaces just now.  So I didn't.  I think this evoked some of the feelings I got when I knew S and N only this time I feel like the splitter!  The dream ended with much the same conflicts playing on my mind.

The OJ scene was like something from a Chaplin movie.  Frustrating but also in a funny way I knew it would turn out OK.  Like my belief that just because something doesn't happen right away, it will develop in time and I'll get what I want.  I have an amazing faith about that which probably sustains me.  It also means I avoid considering what it's like to not have what I want!

Another interpretation with the OJ may be that I've moved from a weak to a strong position in terms of my needs for others.  That said, I don't feel secure whan I'm away from home and I look for someone to be with.  But that's another dream...

----------


## raklet

> So everyone here tells me and from what I read it sounds like fun.  I feel kind of impotent in this place and not LDing.



Don't feel bad.  If you haven't noticed, I've not had any LDs lately either.  Makes me feel much the same.

----------


## Burned up

> Don't feel bad.  If you haven't noticed, I've not had any LDs lately either.  Makes me feel much the same.



Cheers Raklet.  It's more like there's this secret everyone is in on and I'm not  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> So everyone here tells me and from what I read it sounds like fun.  I feel kind of impotent in this place and not LDing.



ah dont worry about it, lucidity isnt the be all and end all of this. Personally I am just as interested in finding the meaning of dreams as I am in lucidity, and mate there aint no one better here for that type of thing  :smiley: 





> Shades of orange
> 
> I'm juggling with this need company / need time to myself conflict as I wake up.



ha I know that one to well!  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> ah dont worry about it, lucidity isnt the be all and end all of this.



A woman I fancied whilst still young and inexperienced said that to me about sex once.





> Personally I am just as interested in finding the meaning of dreams as I am in lucidity, and mate there aint no one better here for that type of thing



Thanks.  It's true that I like to stick to the things I've got a handle on.

----------


## Burned up

Piecing together fragments of a holiday dream

_No real recall on this - just going from my mid-sleep scribbles_

It's summer and I'm on holiday.  It's hot and sunny and there's a swimming pool.  Someone is evil.  People are jumping in and out of the water.  JF from church is there.  We managed to get through the ordeal.  Youngest daughter thanks me.

Weird school reunion

I'm in a team playing American Football in a sports hall.  We don't have the gear on but I know by the sort of ball which is in play!  I'm pretty clueless and when the ball is loose in front of me I know I should run for it, but I just freeze.  I really don't want to be there and get involved/injured.  The game ends and people drift away.  

I'm mow see I'm back at school for some sort of reuinion.  It's the end of the year.  I'm one of the last to leave the sports hall and I see someone I know, M, from current times and someone else, L, who I used to like at school.  L is leaving with her friend and I'm wondering whether to go after her.  I decide not to, despite knowing I won't see her again.

As it's the end of the year, I make my way towards the main hall for the final assembly.  No-one else of my age is about and I'm wondering whether they're already there or whether they've gone home or ... what?  I'm waling along a corridor and I see in one room uniformed children at their desks, motionless and quiet.  Like there's something wrong with them.

I carry on and catch up with my old geography teacher who looks 30 years older.  He says something about the children and I realise he thinks I'm a parent of someone there.  I say "You taught me geography 30 years ago" but he doesn't remember me.

I'm now approaching the main hall and am going in a side door which I don't think exists irl.  I can't see anyone from my age there but I see a couple of other teachers, older than I remember.  I ask whether I should be there or not and they mumble some kind of answer as if to say I can if I want and perhaps I should go to the balcony.

I wasn't happy with that so I went away to get my bike and left.

No real comments about the first dream as I don't have enough info.

The second dream had a running theme through it - people didn't care if I was there or not.  L didn't care, Mr T didn't remember me and the teachers didn't care if I was in the assembly or not.  Like I was wandering around invisible.

Also during the American Football game, I didn't feel I was putting effort into the team as I didn't run for the ball.  (I don't know the rules so perhaps I'm not meant to pick up loose balls, but in the dream that's what I wanted to do).  Why did I freeze?  It was a real conflict - like if I went for the ball I'd be the centre of attention and I didn't want that.  Rather ironic given the rest of the dream.

So this dream is about how I want to be noticed but won't do anything about it.  The inner meanings echo this.  The various DCs were disinterested and that's pretty much how I behaved myself.

----------


## raklet

> I'm in a team playing American Football in a sports hall.  We don't have the gear on but I know by the sort of ball which is in play!  I'm pretty clueless and when the ball is loose in front of me I know I should run for it, but I just freeze.  I really don't want to be there and get involved/injured.



When you are faced with a situation in which you are not knowledgeable and supremely confident, you tend to avoid it out of fear or embarrassment. You know you should engage the situation for learning and growth, but you don't want to be the center of attention in case of failure.

----------


## mark

> A woman I fancied whilst still young and inexperienced said that to me about sex once.



ha ha ha well of all the responses I would never have expected that!  ::bowdown:: 





> Piecing together fragments of a holiday dream



shame you cant remember this one, it seems like it could have been a good dream.





> Weird school reunion



hmmm sounds like one of those dreams which leaves you feeling sad  :Sad:  ha ha I dont blame you for not wanting to get involved with the american football....its not a good game lol

----------


## Burned up

> When you are faced with a situation in which you are not knowledgeable and supremely confident, you tend to avoid it out of fear or embarrassment. You know you should engage the situation for learning and growth, but you don't want to be the center of attention in case of failure.



Yes, I'll go with that.  The feeling was a bit like "shall I stick my head above the parapet or not" and I chose not.  I suppose I've never really been physically competitive.

 :Hiding: 

But in some recent dreams I've been scoring winning goals etc.

Hmmm....mixed messages.





> hmmm sounds like one of those dreams which leaves you feeling sad  ha ha I dont blame you for not wanting to get involved with the american football....its not a good game lol



I know nowt about it really except that it takes 10 hours to play and there are 100 players in a team.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm pretty clueless and when the ball is loose in front of me I know I should run for it, but I just freeze. I really don't want to be there and get involved/injured.



Sounds like the story of my life in school gym class.  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> Sounds like the story of my life in school gym class.



Hmmmm, yes, I was never very physically minded either.

----------


## Burned up

Thumping heart (a non-visual dream)

I heard a noise which sounded like a sigh or a whimper.  It could have come from my wife or it could have been in a dream.  Anyway I got the feeling a bit like waking suddenly, kind of "wtf is going on".  But I was still dreaming.  Then some kind of inner conflict kicked in and I was worrying about whether I should do anything about the noise, am I going to be misunderstood, will I get drawn in to the other person's world?  (Paranoia).  My heart started beating faster and harder.  And harder.  And harder.  Now I could feel each heartbeat pounding in my chest as if my attention was focused on the heart muscles themselves.  It was almost painful and potentially (so it felt) life-threatening.  I woke feeling kind of  ::wtf:: 

Another residential course and another potential lover

I'm away on a residential course again!  I've just come out of the main door and am meeting a woman I've become fond of.  I've been a bit shy about our tryst for fear of being too forthright as she seems to be a quiet sort of person.  We're going for a walk in the woods although clearly I want much more from the relationship.

(and that was all folks).

_Quite a lot of fragments now follow:_

- I was wearing a suit or other smart clothes but noticed I was wearing green socks.   Wondering whether that would be OK or not.

- Took a clean t short out of the drawer and noticed a crumbly white layer flake off.  I realised it was what happened to a semen stain having gone through the wash  :Oops: 

- I was looking at a woman's genitals and saw an organ I hadn't noticed before.  It looked like a large keel of a boat and was where the clitoris should be.  That's odd, I thought.  I thought I knew what one of those looked like.  (And where it was!).   :Eek: 

- At work I was in a dilemma about being assumed to be doing the wrong kind of work.  I'd done little or nothing in the way of investments and all my time by way of stock market indices.  (True IRL actually).

- I saw a hedgehog crossing a road.  It became very large with a long nose, more like a porcupine, but brown.

- I was feeling sad because we have only one sea monkey left in the container (true IRL).  Then I noticed that there were lots of microscopic babies ready to grow into the next batch of sea monkeys.

[RL note - I checked the container earlier and at first couldn't see any babies.  With just one sea monkey left there will now be no chance of keeping the colony going.  Then I noticed one briefly.  Not believing what I saw, I looked again and with patience, saw there were a handful more moving across my field of vision.]

The palpitating heart was worrying.  I've been noting my heart doing this irl lately but not to this extent.  I'm trying to relax my chest muscles too, which exacerbate the pain.  All my life I've had a tight chest which I have linked to somatised emotional issues.  I don't think this dream had a lot of meaning to it other than amplifying what I was feeling anyway.

The second dream seems plausible too.  The residential course seems to represent a place where I can express myself in different ways than normal.  It also bring me into contact with others.  In this case, it seems I'm feeling more withdrawn from my feminine side than in recent times.  I feel a bit sad about this, and perhaps that's why my dreams have lacked female company lately.

Not sure how to interpret the fragments.  Disfigured women and hedgehogs?  If anyone wants to chip in here feel free ....

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm glad your sea monkey colony is still viable.  I remember really wanting those when I was a kid.  

Maybe you should set up a sea-monkey web-cam!  :Good idea:  For me, cuz I didn't get to have them.  Thanks!

(As you can see, I have no idea what your dreams might mean.   I can only do the really obvious ones with big cigars and stuff like that.)

----------


## Burned up

> I'm glad your sea monkey colony is still viable.  I remember really wanting those when I was a kid.  
> 
> Maybe you should set up a sea-monkey web-cam!  For me, cuz I didn't get to have them.  Thanks!



I looked into webcams once for the frogs in my garden pond but it seemed too expensive.  Sad to hear you didn't get to keep sea monkeys.  As pets go they're about the least hassle.





> (As you can see, I have no idea what your dreams might mean.   I can only do the really obvious ones with big cigars and stuff like that.)



The hedgehog's nose perhaps?

Meanings not required - Always delighted to see you posing in my DJ, Moonbeam  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Indecypherable fragment

"A dream where I know more than youw£ww^"

Four men on a bike trip

Not sure how the dream started but I was in a village possibly on holiday and needed to go back to where we were staying to fetch something.  I was on a bicycle but it was powered so more like a moped.  And the roads were rough - more like washed-out tracks.

I took a gently rising route along this main track and had to turn right onto a steeper, smaller track going further up the hill.  At this point I messed up my gear change and came to almost a halt, lacking power.  4 men on similar machines to mine got ratty as they had to get past me (loads of space, but, hey...) and I could hear angry shouting from them.  The two at the front went by and I could see they were unusually short with fat baby-like faced, yet weathered-looking showing they were in fact adults.  They ignored me but seemed a bit smug.  The third person was an older grey haired man, overweight but not unusually so for his age.  The last person was a little younger than me and probably looked the smartest of the 4 but not someone I would trust.  He was the one shouting the obscenities.

Four men in a boat

Not sure if this dream follows the last, but some of the DCs were similar.  Again, I was on holiday.  Some of us were hiring a boat on a river (possibly in France) and we'd just set off.  Most people were sleeping in the main cabin area but someone was driving at the front, who looked like the angry DC in the last dream.  I was aware he was taking the bends in the river, passing other boats as he was doing so.  Then there was a long straight section and he throttled the boat, narrowly missing a chap fishing in the middle of the river in his waders.  Must have drenched the guy.

I was getting angry at the DC driver now telling him to slow down, not because it was dangerous but because he was well over the 4mph speed limit.  He just laughed with excited abandon.  Then there was a bend in the river and my view was now from above.  The boat did not take the corner and ended up in a field at the river bend.

Now we're getting out of the boat.  The old man (DC from the previous dream?) was dead and I had blood on my hand - dark thick and red - from shifting him.  Part of the boat had broken off too - the metal section with the ladder and railings.

We got the boat back in the water and 2 of us were trying to slot the broken section back in place.  It wouldn't quite fit and the DC with me was trying to force it in.  "No, you have to be gentle" I say.  And we gently moved the metalwork away and, treating it as if it were a young child, gently put in back in place, where it stayed!!!

Now there was a baby in a backpack attached to the metalwork which seemed to be my nephew as my sister in law was flapping about him, making sure he was safe etc.

Fragment

My friend M and some biscuit tins.

Written in stone

I was looking at an analysis report we produce at work, which has lines of data grouped in country order.  It has a certain pattern to it with which I'm familiar.

Now I was looking at alignments of standing stones like those at Carnac.  They were in the same pattern as the market report.  G from work was also there as were some cows wandering around.  "There's something a bit smelly round here" he says.  "Yes, there is for the cows" I reply.   ::laughhard:: 



Too much for the time I have to interpret any of this.

I'll stick to dreams 2 and 3.  Sounds like the same DCs were present although I'm not sure if I woke between them or not.  Interesting that there were 4 of them - a number that usually appears in scary dreams of mine.  The DC shouting from his bike and driving the boat was a bit of a chav and is presumably part of my "shadow" as he behaves in ways I loathe (attracting attention etc).  The old chap seemed to have an expendable quality about him.  I don't often dream of older people and just sitting here feels like there's something challenging about that.  Like I'm afraid of growing old or something.

The repair of the boat was interesting for me.  Somehow I identified the forceful handling of the metal with the handling of a child.  Then a child appears.  Odd.  ::whyme::

----------


## mark

you have had great recall latley mate.

Those fragments the other day were cool lol I laughed at the one with the woman ha ha

Good dreams last bight to, The first one I laughed at because I totally understand the random words we write when half asleep. I like the one with the standing stone, it must have been interesting sight

----------


## Burned up

> you have had great recall latley mate.
> 
> Those fragments the other day were cool lol I laughed at the one with the woman ha ha



Oh, that one.  Yes it was just a fragment really.  But not one easily forgotten.  Yes, recall going well just now.





> Good dreams last bight to, The first one I laughed at because I totally understand the random words we write when half asleep. I like the one with the standing stone, it must have been interesting sight



A bit weird.  Not like the pic. More like a 3d architect's drawing with some grass etc superimposed.  Perhaps more like a computer game.

----------


## Moonbeam

At first I thought that was a really old graveyard and the tombstones were worn down.  Is that what those are, or something else?

----------


## Burned up

> At first I thought that was a really old graveyard and the tombstones were worn down.  Is that what those are, or something else?



No they're neolithic alignments of stones each about 8'  high.  Probably 3000 years old or so (lots on Google).  Some say there are mystic qualities to the alignments, others that they guide UFOs, others that they're astronomical.  Basically no-one knows.  In the UK we have Stonehenge which is a stone circle with similar interest from alternative theorists.

----------


## Burned up

House with secrets

I'm in a house which I think I've inherited or somehow have possession of.  Wherever I go I find out something new about it.  Secret doors, secret stairs etc.  I'm with some people I know (an eclectic mix including H from church and J from a few years ago) and we're going downstairs and I say "Let's take the lift".  I press the light switch across a room and lift doors open from no-where.

Another short flight of steps (just 3 I think) has a carpet that moved through the runners meaning the person behind can trip up someone on the steps by pulling on the carpet.

Then I'm going down a staircase that I discovered.  An old man like a butler is there too.  Like he knows all these secrets but doesn't see them as important.  We have a conversation about another person who works at the house who has left and how he thinks everyone loves him but they don't.

Set meal

I'm with wife and son and friend B.  We're stopping for lunch and my wife wants to go to this hotel.  I'm resisting because I know it will be expensive.  Anyway we sit at this table outside.  B looks happy.  They talk about a "Burns cup" which is a speciality food of this place.  I see that it costs &#163;16 per person, meaning &#163;64 for all of us.  Oh dear.  Then I see how the cutlery is arranged in front of me.  Kind of clock-style around the plate with a blue napkin.  There's a label on each knife/fork/spoon in blue stating the cost of the course they are used for.  I decide not to have the sweet to keep the cost down!

This old house

I'm in the town on the south coast where my grandparents used to live.  I'm in their old bungalow and it's my job to sell it.  But someone else is there too.  I spend a lot of time in the toilet trying to pee into this old wooden fixture but it's too high for me and the outcome is rather messy.

The old house is interesting and exiting.  Finding out secrets like I'm finding out about different parts of me.  But what about the butler character?  Like he's important somehow.  Like he knows all about me and it's not a novelty.  Like there's a wise old part of me that's constant whilst the conscious part of me goes this way and that.

The set meal sounds like another of my diagramatic dreams (see "gender non-specific") where I'm rationalising something into symbols and numbers.  I do this irl too!

I sometimes dream of my grandparents' old home.  I liked it as a child.  It has happy memories for me.  I didn't feel bad about having to let it go, though.  I wouldn't want it to be my home.  Just my memory.

----------


## Burned up

Selleray and Slatterey

_Afternoon nap_

Two fictional prog rock musicians, one from the past one more recent.  I was thinking of their music and was about to compose a song in tribute to the two of them.

No idea where those names came from.  ::whyme::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Selleray and Slatterey
> No idea where those names came from.



Did you google?

----------


## Burned up

> Did you google?



I have now.  And...no.  I wasn't expecting there to be any rl association.

----------


## Burned up

Tunnelov

_No recall, just a few words in my notes_

A railway tunnel in Russia.  My brother-in-law M was there.

Rollers

_No, Moonbeam, not those Rollers_ 

Talking with an older American woman who was going on about some kind of wax.  I saw some terracotta tubes in a row on the ground, arranged like rollers for luggage at airports etc.  There were metal rods through the middle, so the terracotta rotated around the rods.  The woman insisted they were made of wax but I wasn't buying it.  (imagine accent...) "Yes they are, Goddammit!".

Doggy style at the castle

I'm in Kelso (small town in Scotland with a castle and large grounds / PDP - boy round house yesterday has Granny living there).  There are a few of us in a team entering an orienteering-type treasure hunt.  My youngest daughter was one of the DCs but I don't recall the rest.  They buggered off half way through the dream anyway.

So I have a map which was next to useless as it was like a bookmark and had almost no detail (PDP - looking at airline destination map yesterday).  I start looking at the map working out the best route and which location to pick off first when the rest of the group pointed out that the first base was just there behind me  :Oops: .  So we stamp our card or whatever and I look for the next one.  I wished I had a compass as I could have known exactly which way to go, but the others were already off in a direction I wasn't sure about.

Then we came to another part of the castle in the grounds.  I see most of the group going over this old stone bridge and I can't be bothered to call them back.  They're clearly not taking this seriously.  I on the other hand head right, through some doors which closed together although they were arranged at a right angle.  My daughter was still with me and this dog - a red setter - had joined us.  As it came through the doors, they closed on its nose and I could (somehow) see a nose one side of the doors and mainly dog on the other side.  "Poor doggy" said my daughter, with feeling.

The room beyond the doors was a large tea room.  Not many people there and it was rather messy, like at the end of a day.  Must be a converted out-building of the castle.  I go to stroke the dog's nose and it starts sucking one of my fingers.  Urgh,  I think.  I bonk it on the nose (again, haha) saying "bad dog" or something like that.  It momentarily pulls away then starts sucking my finger again.   :Bang head: .  Two old ladies having a cop of tea and probably cream scones see the scene and criticise me for being cruel to the dog.  Now I was angry "Well, you look after it then."  (PDP - I was in a conversation yesterday about society having a joint responsibility to its children).

I was now rather lost.  I noticed that the map, shaped like a bookmark, opened out like a paper fan into a broad map.  But it still didn't have much detail.  I checked both sides and had a kind of resigned feeling that I was never going to get to the treasure first despite my clearly superior map-reading skills.  ::damnit:: 

The bloody dog was still there but my daughter had gone.  Now I was not so much with the dog but I was holding just its tongue.  Just it's tongue.  It felt warm and rubbery.  It was turning from red to purple.  But I didn't let it go.  I knew it was somehow my responsibility.

On the other side of the cafe I go to some glass doors which lead into a field.  As I go through a young man in martial-arts gear who I know to be an apprentice (?) tells me that way is now closed.

Bus business

_Dozing at around 7am_

I'm on a bus coming in to the city from the west.  I have in my mind a bus map and am wondering which route to take to get home.  I picture routes 7 and 14 in a Y-shape on the map, each intersecting my W-E route at different places but ultimately going south to the same place.  I get off and I see a bus over the road junction and check its number.  Good, it's about to go and it's not the tight one.  I cross and can't see my bus coming.  (Can't recall which number bus I opted for).  I cross the road I came in on and I see a few buses but none are the one I need.  I'm not concerned.

Carpet crawlers

In a rare bit of lucidity for me, I'm a baby or at least pretending to be one.  I'm crawling around the carpet of the front room in the first house I lived in.  I seem to be tracking insects on the carpet or perhaps just randomly exploring.  This is fun.  I wonder what's in the next room?  I crawl in, only looking downwards, and I see that the room has a black and white chequered lino tiled floor.  I can feel it hard and cold.  Then I bump into a coat stand and wake up.   :Pissed: 

The whole sequence probably only lasted about 5 seconds!

Thoughts on "Doggy style at the castle"

The theme of the long dream is that I like to think I know what I'm doing (I had the map) but only in my world.  Others have different reasons for being there.  Being social mainly.  I definitely felt out on my own.

The dog was dependent on me like a child.  I was expected to nurture it, or so it felt (sucking finger = breast feeding?).  I don't like that feeling.  Nothing against the dog, just that I wish it would keep its life to itself.  I'm really not very good at sharing when it comes down to it.

The tongue was where my mind was focused on what I didn't like about the dog.  As a dog, yeah, fine.  But touching its tongue.  Yuck.  And whilst the dog disappeared, it's tongue stayed with me.  Double yuck.  Feelings of disgust and intimacy at the same time come to mind.  In some ways that's a conflict for me when I'm being sexual irl.  I don't like tongues.  (Sorry ladies).
Don't know why.

----------


## Sara

Wow, I had some reading to catch up  :smiley: 
That last part with the dog was very interesting. First with his nose stuck between the door, then sucking your hand and later holding it's tongue... I don't like dogs licking me either, they smell  :tongue2:  But with cats, goats or horses, I like it when they lick my hands  :smiley:

----------


## mark

he he I would have freaked out at the &#163;64 bill for meal....dam imagine it with drinks included!  ::shock:: 

ha ha ha that dog dream was just plain funny! ha ha I bet the dog was gutted when you grabed its tounge ha great stuff man

----------


## Moonbeam

> Doggy style at the castle




I had such hope for this dream!  :Sad:  I thought it was finally the one.  It was entertaining, anyway. ::lol:: 





> Carpet crawlers




Yay, baby-steps of lucidity!  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, I had some reading to catch up 
> That last part with the dog was very interesting. First with his nose stuck between the door, then sucking your hand and later holding it's tongue... I don't like dogs licking me either, they smell  But with cats, goats or horses, I like it when they lick my hands



Not so keen on any animal salivating on my hand really.  Yes, dogs are especially smelly.  I mean, have you seen where they put their noses?





> he he I would have freaked out at the £64 bill for meal....dam imagine it with drinks included!



I've just realised that I'm using the same arithmetic as Raklet and his £128 room.  Powers of two again.  (Or memory in a PC etc).





> ha ha ha that dog dream was just plain funny! ha ha I bet the dog was gutted when you grabed its tounge ha great stuff man



Well that was the last I (thankfully) saw of it.  As dogs go I actually like red setters.





> I had such hope for this dream!  I thought it was finally the one.  It was entertaining, anyway.



I have high hopes every night.  But nay.  All I can do it use misleading headlines  ::D: 





> Yay, baby-steps of lucidity!



Haha yes it sometimes happens.  But I'm not going to get obsessive about it.  My main interest is in dream meanings and getting good recall, which I've managed to achieve now.  I actually look forward to going to bed now possibly for the first time in my life.

----------


## raklet

> The woman insisted they were made of wax but I wasn't buying it.  (imagine accent...) "Yes they are, Goddammit!".



Huh?  What accent?  I thought it was _you_ folks on the other side of the ocean that had an accent!  :wink2: 





> I actually look forward to going to bed now possibly for the first time in my life.



Sounds like a story behind that.  Why haven't you liked going to bed previously?

----------


## Sara

> Not so keen on any animal salivating on my hand really.  Yes, dogs are especially smelly.  I mean, have you seen where they put their noses?



Usually in my crotch  ::chuckle:: 






> Haha yes it sometimes happens.  But I'm not going to get obsessive about it.  My main interest is in dream meanings and getting good recall, which I've managed to achieve now.  I actually look forward to going to bed now possibly for the first time in my life.



I remember in my first lucids, I was also helplessly crawling around like a baby. But my skills improved with each next dream (well, the flying is still a big problem) Remember: your normal dreams are not going to suffer if you have some lucids in between! And I share your feelings of looking forward to going to bed  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Usually in my crotch



ha ha ha yeah what the hell is it with dogs and that!

BU that is insane with the £64 thing  ::shock::  I would never have spotted that ...wow

personally I am not a dog person I much prefer cats

----------


## Burned up

> Huh?  What accent?  I thought it was _you_ folks on the other side of the ocean that had an accent!



Ha.   Look 'ere Raklet me ole mate.  It was MY dream.  She definitely had an accent!   ::D: 





> Sounds like a story behind that.  Why haven't you liked going to bed previously?



Well spotted.  I suppose I've never been good at endings.  I feel lonely in bed, even with a sleeping wife beside me.  I often listen to the radio (DJ for company) if sleep doesn't seem imminent.





> Usually in my crotch



Haha yes I've met dogs like that.  They're designed really badly.  Small dogs and very big ones - much better design.

I was actually thinking of where on other dogs they put their noses.





> I remember in my first lucids, I was also helplessly crawling around like a baby. But my skills improved with each next dream (well, the flying is still a big problem) Remember: your normal dreams are not going to suffer if you have some lucids in between!



So being a lucid baby is what happens before growing up lucid?  Cute theory  :smiley: 





> And I share your feelings of looking forward to going to bed



Sweet  ::D: 





> ha ha ha yeah what the hell is it with dogs and that!
> 
> BU that is insane with the £64 thing  I would never have spotted that ...wow
> 
> personally I am not a dog person I much prefer cats



Hmm.  Well.  Cats make me sneeze.  Female ones do anyway (I don't know why either).  They can be arrogant creatures too.  Gimme a tortoise any day.

----------


## Burned up

> Bus business
> 
> _Dozing at around 7am_
> 
> I'm on a bus coming in to the city from the west.  I have in my mind a bus map and am wondering which route to take to get home.  I picture routes 7 and 14 in a Y-shape on the map, each intersecting my W-E route at different places but ultimately going south to the same place.  I get off and I see a bus over the road junction and check its number.  Good, it's about to go and it's not the tight one.  I cross and can't see my bus coming.  (Can't recall which number bus I opted for).  I cross the road I came in on and I see a few buses but none are the one I need.  I'm not concerned.



I could have sworn I had a dream a short while ago about buses traveling south like this.  But nothing in my DJ.  So basically it looks like my dream altered my memory (of dreams).  I've suspected this before but now I have evidence.  What I think is a repeating dream is not - rather I'm dreaming it's a repeat!

----------


## Burned up

End of the road

I'm with my (female) friend L from my last course.  We're running out of the building, glad to be together and we hold hands.  Next we're cycling, fast, down a hill in the town where I grew up.  This huge insect - a fly about 6 inches long - lands on me.  I panic a bit and it flies away.  But I'm scared it will come back.

L is behind me and I'm worried it'll land on her.  Now we're turning left onto a road which irl is called New Hampton Road.  But it's in a bad state of repair and in one pile of broken tarmac there's a bees' nest.  L doesn't want to go near it but we keep cycling, carefully, nevertheless.  We're still going quite fast and it's effortless.

Now the road has become a housing estate and I don't recognise where I am.  It's a tangle of roads, not the straight road I thought we were on.  I say sadly "I have to leave you now.  This is what happens in my dreams."

Reluctant Reunion

It's evening and I need to get something from the office.  When I get there I realise I'd forgotten there's an office reunion this evening.  Feeling pulled both ways (I'm expected home) I decide to stay for a short while then "disappear".  Now I'm in a restaurant and there are a number of young, trendy and very well-looking people there.  They are all people who used to work with me (apparently).  I either pretend to recognise them and say "how you doin' after all this time" and suchlike or perhaps I feel I do know them?

I see K at the next table (former colleague) and I feel I should go and speak with him although I don't really want to.  Then I go home.

The theme of the first dream centres around how I handle the ending.  I call off the tryst rather than wake unhappy.  I can see that the relationship is temporary and that when I get to places like this in my dreams DCs tend to disappear anyway.  I'm very fond of L irl so to see her like this in a dream is no surprise.  Of course, the dream is about my own inner woman.  (Perhaps pdp as I was exchanging "inner woman" stuff with Mark last night).

The large fly and the swarm of bees seems a bit of a sideshow.  I usually think of insects as irritating thoughts.  Perhaps the large fly was a very large irritating thought, perhaps relating to my uncertainties of this male-female relationship.  The swarm of bees affected her more than me.  Lots of little irritating thoughts for my inner woman (or so I believe).  Maybe I think "she" is distracted too much to think of me?

The roads are the other big clue.  We start on a straight road that I know.  We're sure (well, I am) of where we're going.  (irl she always let me do the leading when we were walking together etc!).  But the road wasn't straight.  It first went into a road of poor condition (minor obstacles).  Then it took me somewhere I didn't know (a major obstacle).  I couldn't bear the thought of my getting distracted about finding the way and her vanishing from the dream so I basically gave up.  I guess I do that with people irl rather than engage with them about how the two of us could go forward together.

An interesting insight into my "anima projection".

The second dream was not so interesting.  The DCs were like parts of me that have developed when I haven't been watching.  They looked good so I take this as a sign of hope.

----------


## mark

Hey man that first dream is interesting, that massive fly was freaky! lol

I had no idea you could gain so much knowledge from a dream....I am gonna have to learn how to do that lol

----------


## raklet

> I guess I do that with people irl rather than engage with them about how the two of us could go forward together.



Fascinating insight, because online you don't appear to be that way at all.  So, what makes the difference?


BTW....I don't think you ever put up pictures of your ski trip.  :Mad:   Or did I miss them?

----------


## Moonbeam

> . I say sadly "I have to leave you now. This is what happens in my dreams."



Aha!  Almost lucid!





> I had no idea you could gain so much knowledge from a dream....I am gonna have to learn how to do that lol



I know; that's what I was thinking.  I feel very non-insightful and non-instrospective when I read Bu's journal.  Mark you seem to have so much symobolism in your dreams that you probably could do some good interpretation.

----------


## Burned up

> Hey man that first dream is interesting, that massive fly was freaky! lol
> 
> I had no idea you could gain so much knowledge from a dream....I am gonna have to learn how to do that lol



It's a case of me thinking: Now, why did I do that?





> Fascinating insight, because online you don't appear to be that way at all.  So, what makes the difference?



I have to try hard, raklet.  Much easier with things like discussion groups, email etc than in real time.





> BTW....I don't think you ever put up pictures of your ski trip.   Or did I miss them?



No, no pics.  I'll take a look and see what I can post.  I'm a very secretive person y'see.





> Aha!  Almost lucid!



That's what I thought afterwards.  But it didn't feel lucid at the time.





> I know; that's what I was thinking.  I feel very non-insightful and non-instrospective when I read Bu's journal.  Mark you seem to have so much symobolism in your dreams that you probably could do some good interpretation.



I don't think there's any special ability required.  I basically started with one dream (from about 3 years ago now) and took it from there.

There are loads of different theories - just look at the replies in the Dream Interpretation forum to know what I mean.  I start with feelings and the belief that everything we dream of is part of ourself.  I don't think too much about symbolism, rather how I feel when I think of certain images in the dream.  Insects being irritating thoughts for example - that's what they're like in dreams and in real life.

----------


## Burned up

SnoozyJet

_Only vague recall - mostly notes_

On a plane.  Passengers are sleeping on lines of camping beds, in lines like a refugee camp.  The following morning I have to get to my uni class.  I see fellow student B and am pleased to see her.  (Anima alert).  I then remember I have to go back and get my glasses.   :Uhm: 

SnoozyCar

A seemingly similar dream but sleeping in the back of a car.

Chinese new year

My colleague C (who is Chinese) was wishing me a happy (Chinese) new year.  I didn't understand what he was saying as I thought I knew what happy new year was in Chinese.

Not much to go on last night.  Sleeping on a plane?  Like I'm going somewhere but don't know where?  Meeting B, that was nice.  Go back to get glasses?  Sounds like I'm wanting to engage some internal organ of clarity!

----------


## mark

I like the sleepy dreams they seem really relaxed and everthing seems nice, like how you were happy to see B (by any chance is this the sexy student?)

Habe you ever been to a chinese new year? I would love to go to one I bet it is so much fun!

----------


## Burned up

> I like the sleepy dreams they seem really relaxed and everthing seems nice, like how you were happy to see B (by any chance is this the sexy student?)



LOL no not the one I was fantasising about the other night.  But B and I have a few things in common - like we both gave up (partially in my case) bank jobs to train in counselling.





> Habe you ever been to a chinese new year? I would love to go to one I bet it is so much fun!



No but I was kind of invited by some female Chinese students but declined as it would have been far too frustrating/tantalising for me  ::shakehead2:: .

----------


## Burned up

_Just a couple of fragments.  Last night was zzzzzzzzzz....._

Model on film

I was looking at this stately home which was to be on TV.  Next I was in the studio and the director brought out this model about 12 inches high of the house.  It was broad and white and very life-like.  Not sure what sort of scene was going to be filmed there.

Greek tickle

I was at a multi-cultural event.  In a discussion group of some kind I was getting a bit bored so I tickled the feet of a young Greek woman in the room who also looked bored.  Then I decided to go.

My interpretation faculty is having a day off today.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Greek tickle
> 
> My interpretation faculty is having a day off today.



However, your dream-title skill is quite suggestive and entertaining.

----------


## Burned up

> However, your dream-title skill is quite suggestive and entertaining.



Haha.  I'm pleased you like it  ::D: .  I suppose it gives an indication of the mood I'm in  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> No but I was kind of invited by some female Chinese students but declined as it would have been far too frustrating/tantalising for me .



ha ha ha thats great...still I would have went...what can I say I have a thing for Asian girls lol  :Oops: 





> _Just a couple of fragments. Last night was zzzzzzzzzz....._





ha ha I keep falling for your sugestive titles ha I will have to watch that one lol 

ha ha the greek woman and tickling thing is well funny lol...still I bet it was entertaining  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

Bloody teenagers

_In this dream "we" really means "I" but throughout I felt that I was one of a group of people.  The dream sounds rather X-Files but it wasn't as disturbing as I would now think._

We were walking along a street and came across a young person who was bleeding.  Like bleeding everywhere at once.  The person was then taken away by some sort of authority figures - police/medic types I suppose.

Then we came across another.  I don't recall the gender of either but somehow that isn't important.  Anyway this second teenager explained that they too were losing blood and before they were taken away like the first, they gave me a small object.  I looked at it and it was a pink rose petal.

We were then speaking to a third youngster.  I asked what was happening.  They said it was to do with the head and with the heart.  That they were bleeding from both.  I got the impression that some kind of mass-scale scientific experiment was going on.  But the "bleeding from head and heart" words stayed with me.

Then we were in a house.  Quite a small house perhaps mid-20th century build.  On the landing I could see there was blood everywhere.  A man perhaps my age was standing there.  He gave the impression that he was used to living in this world of bloodiness, like living through the blitz or something.  I could see that there was blood on the stairs as I looked down.  But more obvious was that there seemed to be a huge wound in the house itself, running from top to bottom near the stairs. The depths of this wound were black or very dark red and this seemed to be the source of the blood in the house.

Flower baby

I was in a garden which was not like mine.  More like a cross between the first house I lived in and my grandfather's garden.  Could even have been the garden of the house in the dream above.  At the end of the garden, I had pruned a hebe (a shrub) which had grown large.  A branch I left unpruned had died back and there was no new growth although there was growth from the base (PDP - I was looking at said plant in my garden and I think I killed it last year!).  A branch of a plum tree was resting against this dead branch and they were almost like one think branch.

Now I'm on the patio with a daughter (or another little girl) and am wanting to water this plant I'd transplanted into an old terracotta pot.  But the soil was sandy and compact and the water was just running off rather than soaking in.  So I filled the pot to the top and waited.  Eventually the water soaked in and the soil was moist.  I saw the plant move and saw grey shiny skin peeping through which I though was a large worm.  Then a reptilian head appeared and I thought it must be a frog or a toad.  But as the creature crawled out I saw it was a small tortoise with a flat but colourful shell.  It extended its tongue and a baby tortoise crawled out as if the tongue was a tube.  The baby also had a colourful shell but a different colour from the "mother".

Now both tortoises were crawling on the patio.  I saw my wife standing at the back of the house.  She was trying to talk to someone in the distance 0 i knew this from her expression.  I tried to catch her attention to show her the tortoises but she wouldn't listen to me.

Fragmented road

Staring into a hole in the road.  It had been covered by a metal plate with an oval shape removed.  One piece of a structure that will support tram tracks in the city.

That first dream was not the usual stuff from me.  I suppose any meaning depends on what I understand about the blood.  Well, it certainly links to life and in this dream it's like young people weren't growing to adulthood because of the loss of blood.  My powers of interpretation are failing me here.  If I was scared or disgusted or something I'd have more to go on but my feeling was more like - so what?

The pink rose petal has some significance for me.  I associate my little dream girl (a 7yo who visits my dreams sometimes) with a pink rose garden.  We danced in one together once.  Like the petal was a message from her - reminding me she was still around.  But the messenger, like the others, was bleeding.  The light pink of a rose petal contrasting with the deep red of blood.

The house at the end ought to be significant too.  On the basis that the top of the house is symbolically the head and the middle the heart then could this cleft also relate to what the third person said "bleeding in the head and the heart"?  Bleeding mentally and emotionally?

I can't get the metaphor here.  I feel OK.  Maybe as a teenager I didn't feel OK and that's what I'm accessing?  Dear readers, this has left me well confused.

The second dream has some interesting symbolism too.  I once had an obsession with tortoises when I was about 10yo - I liked the idea of a hard shell (emotional defence).  I even tried to cultivate "tortoise" as a nickname for me.  The baby tortoise was born out of the mouth of an adult tortoise in a flower pot.  It was fascinating.  Wondering if I'm putting up emotional defences again?  That may relate to the previous dream also.

----------


## mark

> Bloody teenagers





hmmm interesting dream there, kind of gorey lol which is good  ::lol:: 

I can see why you relate it to the X-Flies which by the way was a great show  :smiley: 





> Flower baby





wow I bet that was the last thing you ever expected to see after watering a plant! lol the way the baby tortoise appeard from the mother is a great mental image  ::D: 

I used to have a teripin (sp) when I was younger. lol I love that you tried to cultivate that nickname for your self ha ha ha  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

> Bloody teenagers



Very interesting dream! Sounds like it has some very deep meaning about your emotions, with this rose petal and the 'bleeding from the head and the heart'. Too bad you can't immediately link it to something, but give it some more thought, I have the feeling it might give an interesting view once you get the meaning of this dream.





> At the end of the garden, I had pruned a hebe (a shrub) which had grown large.  A branch I left unpruned had died back and there was no new growth although there was growth from the base (PDP - I was looking at said plant in my garden and I think I killed it last year!).



Being a nature freak, I googled for the hebe, but there's like a thousand species of Hebe...
Did you mean the plant gets killed if you don't prune it? Or if you prune it too much?





> .  So I filled the pot to the top and waited.  Eventually the water soaked in and the soil was moist.  I saw the plant move and saw grey shiny skin peeping through which I though was a large worm.



I love to visualise the dreams when I read them, but this part made me feel really icky! I don't like the image of creatures crawling out of the soil (or did it come out of the plant?)






> Then a reptilian head appeared and I thought it must be a frog or a toad.  But as the creature crawled out I saw it was a small tortoise with a flat but colourful shell.  It extended its tongue and a baby tortoise crawled out as if the tongue was a tube.  The baby also had a colourful shell but a different colour from the "mother".



Ahhh, that sounds better  :smiley:  Colourful tortoises!

----------


## Burned up

> [/SIZE]
> 
> hmmm interesting dream there, kind of gorey lol which is good 
> 
> I can see why you relate it to the X-Flies which by the way was a great show



Kind of gory but I seemed to feel OK about it.  Not so thinking back, though.





> wow I bet that was the last thing you ever expected to see after watering a plant! lol the way the baby tortoise appeard from the mother is a great mental image 
> 
> I used to have a teripin (sp) when I was younger. lol I love that you tried to cultivate that nickname for your self ha ha ha



Yes, these were more like terapins in size.  Cute.





> Very interesting dream! Sounds like it has some very deep meaning about your emotions, with this rose petal and the 'bleeding from the head and the heart'. Too bad you can't immediately link it to something, but give it some more thought, I have the feeling it might give an interesting view once you get the meaning of this dream.



I'm sure it will.  It will be on my mind for a while, I'm sure.  Certainly the most illustrative dream I've had for weeks.





> Being a nature freak, I googled for the hebe, but there's like a thousand species of Hebe...
> Did you mean the plant gets killed if you don't prune it? Or if you prune it too much?



LOL this one I pruned too much.  It was down to a stump in the autumn and it now looks like a dead stump  :Sad: 






> I love to visualise the dreams when I read them, but this part made me feel really icky! I don't like the image of creatures crawling out of the soil (or did it come out of the plant?)



Out of the soil.  Yes, it was an icky kind of sight.  Not so much crawling out of the soil but when the baby was emerging from the mother.  (But I find human childbirth icky so no surprises there).





> Ahhh, that sounds better  Colourful tortoises!



 ::mrgreen::   ::D:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Burned up

Burned up is going off line for a few days....

(Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible)

----------


## Moonbeam

> _In this dream "we" really means "I" but throughout I felt that I was one of a group of people. The dream sounds rather X-Files but it wasn't as disturbing as I would now think._





I've had dreams like that; where I felt like a group of people.  Sort of.





> as the creature crawled out I saw it was a small tortoise with a flat but colourful shell. It extended its tongue and a baby tortoise crawled out as if the tongue was a tube. The baby also had a colourful shell but a different colour from the "mother".



So that's where baby turtles come from!  Weird how you see lots of big turtles, but hardly ever babies.

----------


## mark

> Burned up is going off line for a few days....
> 
> (Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible)



 
NOOOOOOOO!!!!!  ::lol:: 

lol ...dunno what you are doing but I hope you enjoy it  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Wishing you well until you return.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, he's gone, we can talk about him now. ::lol::

----------


## mark

yeah!! lets spam his DJ with random stuff  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> NOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
> 
> lol ...dunno what you are doing but I hope you enjoy it







> yeah!! lets spam his DJ with random stuff



Wow...how quickly you turn... ::wtf2:: 

OK! Good idea!  ::chuckle:: 

Let's see....how about this:  (No I can't do it, too Spammy).

----------


## Burned up

Turn by back for one minute...

OK you spammers - I'm back now and will post some dreams very sooooooon...

----------


## Sara

Yay, Bu is back!!  :boogie:

----------


## Burned up

> Yay, Bu is back!!



 :smiley:  Hope I don't disappoint!

----------


## Burned up

Sweet little mystery

My friend B is doing a course which takes 2 years.  He brings back a gift.  He says it's a box of marshmallows although the picture on the box looked like it was meringues.  Inside the box was chocolate cake.

Backstreet boys

We're driving along a major road and have turned onto a series of minor roads but got lost.

Fight club (long)

The dream starts off with me aware I'm in bed (must be just dozing off) and aware of the presence of my male friend M and an unknown female DC.  We're thinking of our mutual friend L like we're praying for him.  I can hear the clock ticking and it's like I can only think of L with each tick of the clock.  Weird.

They disappear and I'm in this spartan bedroom.  I get out of bed and go down some wooden stairs.  I'm in what looks like an army barracks.  There's an argument downstairs between a big man and a small man, seemingly over the woman who was at my bedside earlier.  They agree to fight in the hall which looks like a drill hall.  His friends tell the small man he's nuts to take on the big man.  (I'll call these SM and BM).

The floor of the drill hall has four or five holes in it, each square and about 3 feet wide.  They're there for BM to appear out of at random.  The woman is now down one of the holes ready to help him.  One of the onlookers is apparently the US president who looks like a cross between Arnie and Bill Clinton.  He's in army gear and won't stop the fight and is punching his left hand as if he wants to take part himself.

In the hall, BM runs and SM who dodges underneath him.  BM jumps down a hole.  BM appears at another hole behind SM and charges him.  He could easily defeat him but chooses to jump over SM like he's teasing him.  BM complains the contest is too easy.

A group of men - possibly military police - have arrived to arrest the fighters.  One is a king sort of character and he's being carried in a sedan chair.  The king says he know what he is doing tonight at which point I notice that the woman is by his side.

The dream concludes with a slow dance scene between the woman who has been in the dream throughout and an unknown man.  It's very sensual with lots of feeling and kissing.

A dramatic dream with one main theme - the woman seems to hang around with the most powerful man each time.  I felt no emotion towards this woman, like I would expect to in a dream.  It was like watching a movie.  Perhaps there's a power struggle going on in my unconscious???

----------


## Burned up

Bollards to that

Driving to parish centre with son.  There are a number of activities going on.  I can't get to the car park because the bollards are too high.  So I take of the car body and drive carefully over them  ::?:  .  My wife goes into one room and I take my son into another for karate.  I see RH with a black karate suit.  (PDP - he's at a meeting I'm not able to make today).  I leave the room uninterested.

----------


## Burned up

2 Fragments

Planning a camping trip to Mexico.  Wondered how to get there.  There must be a ferry.  If so where from.  Spain?  In the end we stayed in the UK.  I remember putting up a Force 10 tent behind a caravan making sure the wind was blowing from behind.

Fixing the car at a garage.  Daughter and her friend Z were there.  They thought that fixing cars was men's work but I said they need to learn if they're going to one day own a car.  Z looked at me and I at her.  At this point she didn't look much like Z.  There was definitely a close emotional bond between us.


Church fun

I was at the church which allegedly was in the village I was born in.  It looked very large from the outside with a door in a courtyard on the left.  Inside was a family service and come children were about to do something.  We walked past them and were about to sit down and realised that were were at the children's activity table!  So we walked around the other way to the back but most seats were taken.  Some seats were left against the wall but clearly nobody wanted to sit there.  I sat in one and my wife sat in another which was more like a cushion on the floor.  Next it was like we were in a normal row of seats and the orientation had changed 90 degrees.

I was now aware I was lucid.  Remembered that I needed to do a RC and did the first thing I could think of - I bit my finger.  No pain.  Ha!  For some reason I couldn't see anything, like I had my eyes closed in the dream.  But I was aware I was sitting in the church with people around me.  Ok what shall I do - let's try a somersault.  I managed that OK and landed where I started, still with my eyes closed but I could feel the weight move around my body as I flipped.  I then started to fly around the church but woke up within a couple of seconds.

I'm not in an interpreting mood just now.

----------


## Burned up

No recall other than the names "Maggsie and Pallsey" which mean absolutely nothing to me.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments (from notes)

- Reading a book in a hotel.  The story was "How I feel".  Wondering if I could use this when I get up.   ::?: 


- (Not connected to the above).  Not sure what happened before this but the plaintive words "How do we write about it" were in my head and I shouted in my sleep and was woken by my wife scared.

- The words "Love rhyme".

- Exploding CDs and someone called Colin.  Need to destroy them.  Tense.

- Needing toilet and find that it has a child's potty upended on it.  I lift it off and find it's still full so put it back.  Wake up.

----------


## raklet

> I was now aware I was lucid.  Remembered that I needed to do a RC and did the first thing I could think of - I bit my finger.  No pain.  Ha!  For some reason I couldn't see anything, like I had my eyes closed in the dream.  But I was aware I was sitting in the church with people around me.  Ok what shall I do - let's try a somersault.  I managed that OK and landed where I started, still with my eyes closed but I could feel the weight move around my body as I flipped.  I then started to fly around the church but woke up within a couple of seconds.
> 
> I'm not in an interpreting mood just now.



Nice little lucid!  I'm jealous!  You have no interest in being lucid and perhaps even despise it, yet when you are you can do all kinds of cool stuff.  I've never even come close to somersaulting or flying when lucid (even though I dearly want to).   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was now aware I was lucid. Remembered that I needed to do a RC and did the first thing I could think of - I bit my finger. No pain. Ha! For some reason I couldn't see anything, like I had my eyes closed in the dream. But I was aware I was sitting in the church with people around me. Ok what shall I do - let's try a somersault. I managed that OK and landed where I started, still with my eyes closed but I could feel the weight move around my body as I flipped. I then started to fly around the church but woke up within a couple of seconds.



 ::banana::  All right, lucid, and the finger-bite RC!  That's a cool one.  

I hate the eyes-closed feeling.  I think that is the beginning of waking up.  I bet that now they you got a taste of flying...you are gonna be wanting more!  (Hopefully with eyes open.)

----------


## Burned up

> Nice little lucid!  I'm jealous!  You have no interest in being lucid and perhaps even despise it, yet when you are you can do all kinds of cool stuff.  I've never even come close to somersaulting or flying when lucid (even though I dearly want to).



Hey, it's me that's meant to be jealous of your dreams!

No, I don't despise lucidity.  I'd like to have more lucid dreams but the one per few weeks I stumble into seems to happen so fast I don't have time to do a fraction of the things people here do.  But my main aim is to have good recall of long dreams.  Currently I'm getting lots of short dreams (or short recalls), waking up after each one to take scribbly notes.  :Sad: 





> All right, lucid, and the finger-bite RC!  That's a cool one.  
> 
> I hate the eyes-closed feeling.  I think that is the beginning of waking up.  I bet that now they you got a taste of flying...you are gonna be wanting more!  (Hopefully with eyes open.)



I think you're right about waking up.  Just as I feel tired in my dreams before waking - like going to sleep in the dream.  I think I could even sense the light in my eyelids - or so it seemed.

The finger-bite was pretty random.  I'd never have thought of doing a RC if I hadn't been reading these DJs.  It was al rather panicky at the time as it was like I was trying to remember all the stuff I'm "supposed" to do.  :Confused:

----------


## mark

nice one on that lucid moment mate, shame you couldnt see but still I bet it was fun. What did you think of it? I mean was it fun or surprising for you?

lol I love the exploding CD fragment ha I bet that would have been great  :smiley:  sounds funny lol

----------


## Burned up

> nice one on that lucid moment mate, shame you couldnt see but still I bet it was fun. What did you think of it? I mean was it fun or surprising for you?



Rather surprising really.  I'm always hopeful of a lucid but don't really do anything about making them happen.  Somehow the stakes were higher now - like now I've read so much about it I have to do it right!  Hence the RC and flying.  Perhaps I'll be able to see what I'm doing next time  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Hehe, love your user title.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments galore

- Learning languages at school.  In groups.  People speaking different languages.

- In a situation where Elton John was being a nuisance and I couldn't get rid of him nor some other 1970s pop singers.

- People in a fashion shop.  The name "Penny Cooper".

- Use shapes.  Pots.  S????? Paint.  (No I don't know either).

- Spinning disks.  Centrifugal forces.

- Watching children of different races swinging on swings.

_The only one I have recall on:_
- At a mini festival with RG an old school friend.  We go into a soom with some kind of sideshow.  It's like a shop but something odd about it.  People were queuing up for seemingly nothing.  I sensed there was a kind of nothingness behind the counter.  Or a gateway somewhere.  DL, another school friend was now with me.  He didn't look like him.  More like an elfin version.  We wandered around briefly and he went back into the room and was gone.  RG said "Just like he did last time".  I cycled away along a weird cycle path which ran along the top of kerb stones and between bollards etc.

Still not in much of an interpreting mood.  I'm getting no feelings from these fragments.  The only feeling in the one I could recall was the weird sense of being in the room.  Like a feeling I had when I was very young and things, seemingly magical, were going on I didn't understand.  The two school friends were probably the first people I met after moving house age 10, so that probably dates the dream memories.  (Links to Elton John too!)

----------


## Moonbeam

::shakehead::  I don't think I've ever had a dream about Elton John.

Recently I realized we have a lack of Elton John in our music collection too.  I don't know how that happened.

----------


## Burned up

> I don't think I've ever had a dream about Elton John.
> 
> Recently I realized we have a lack of Elton John in our music collection too.  I don't know how that happened.



I doubt I have any Elton John either.  Oh - just remembered - I have the Princess Di version of Candle in the Wind  :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

Train in France

Here we go again.  Dreams back to normal  :Sad: .  OK, sitting on train in France.  I'm bored.  Next...

Beanz

My son is eating Heinz Beanz in a tortilla wrap whilst the rest of us are eating something more sophisticated, made of other types of beans.
(PDP - was thinking about using beans as board game pieces yesterday)

Wood

In a woodwork class.  I seem to be on chatty terms with the teacher.  He was handing out projects to finish.  I didn't like the look of the first one and he gave that to a random DC.  The next was a large dragon-like animal made of wood.  I said I'd take that one and did.  He said it just needed sanding down so I found some sandpaper.

Portland

I was with a woman who seemed sad or depressed.  We were in Portland Oregon (not totally sure where that is but in the dream it was near Canada) by the sea.  I have a boat and suggest we go onto it.  She seems to think it's better for us to go to Canada so I take the boat past two harbour walls and we can see the coast of Canada.  I show her what Canada looks like and I say it looks just the same.  I take the boat back to Portland.

Thinking about it later, I see that facing the land, Canada was on the right.  But my American geography isn't so crap as to know that Portland is west coast so Canada should be on the left.  Oh well, it's a dream not a geography lesson.

Interpretation still on holiday leave

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  Bu, that is so embarrassinge I can't believe you admitted it.  ::chuckle:: 

I always thought princess Di got ripped off a little bit.  He couldn't write her a new song, had to recycle an old one?  ::shakehead::

----------


## Burned up

> Bu, that is so embarrassinge I can't believe you admitted it.



Yes...errr......well.....I bought it for the children you see.





> I always thought princess Di got ripped off a little bit.  He couldn't write her a new song, had to recycle an old one?



Haha yes know what you mean.  And it probably said more about his fascination for Marilyn Munroe than for Di.

----------


## Sara

> Train in France
> 
> Here we go again.  Dreams back to normal .  OK, sitting on train in France.  I'm bored.  Next...



Yeah, train-dreams again  :tongue2: 
Please, tell me you didn't go to the toilet in this train  :wink2: 





> Beanz
> 
> My son is eating Heinz Beanz in a tortilla wrap whilst the rest of us are eating something more sophisticated, made of other types of beans.
> (PDP - was thinking about using beans as board game pieces yesterday)



Hahaha, for what kind of board game did you want to use them?





> The next was a large dragon-like animal made of wood.  I said I'd take that one and did.  He said it just needed sanding down so I found some sandpaper.



Cool, a dragon! That could lead to some nice interpretation  ::D: 





> She seems to think it's better for us to go to Canada so I take the boat past two harbour walls and we can see the coast of Canada.  I show her what Canada looks like and I say it looks just the same.



 :laugh:  Don't know why, but that sounds so funny  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Yeah, train-dreams again 
> Please, tell me you didn't go to the toilet in this train



I don't recall.  Just remember people speaking French.  Such a boring dream  ::yawn:: 





> Hahaha, for what kind of board game did you want to use them?



For a role-playing game.  Instead of rolling dice, players would draw beans from a bag to decide the outcomes of their actions.  I've actually been wondering about this for a while.  Characters would develop according to what beans they had in their bags.  Some will have more magic beans, some more strength beans etc.





> Don't know why, but that sounds so funny



Now I look at it again I think so too.   ::mrgreen:: .  Wonder what our US jury makes of it!

----------


## mark

> Train in France



ha ha ha thats great, sorry man but I have a warped sense of humor  :tongue2: 





> Beanz



hmm interesting idea, I read you reply to sara question. I think you should give it a go mate sounds like it could be fun and if you play it with your family seems like it could be a good relationship builder





> Wood



I remember your description of dragons you posted in my DJ; fiery, passionate ...I wounder does this applies at all?





> Portland



lol I was lost from the get go, my knowledge of American geography is not to good lol. 

Interesting dream though, what do you think it means for you Anima

----------


## Burned up

> I remember your description of dragons you posted in my DJ; fiery, passionate ...I wounder does this applies at all?



Yes but this one was a friendly dragon.  It even had hair, or a mane.  A gentle giant.  Perhaps that's the message - the beast is nice when he's not disturbed!





> lol I was lost from the get go, my knowledge of American geography is not to good lol. 
> 
> Interesting dream though, what do you think it means for you Anima



Well I don't know.  The woman in the dream didn't seem to be emotionally connected to me.  On the other hand, I've not had a good anima dream for some time so perhaps she is a bit depressed  :Sad: .  But what do you do with a woman like that.  I even took her to Canada!

----------


## Burned up

The extra mile

I'm dividing something out.  Dunno what.  Think it's all, ummm, metaphysical.  Anyway as I divide "X" out amongst people the amount they have is represented by lengths of railway track (what else  :Sad: ).  I have some extra to divide out and do so evenly amongst those who want it.  Their tracks are extended by equal amounts.  Strange.

Rugby for kids

Playing indoor rugby (badly) with colleague S and 2nd daughter amongst others.  Then I see that in the hall there are loads of primary school children who don't really know what they're doing.

Spying on old boss

Saw old boss's jacket on a chair.  Found a letter that he had in his pocket.  It was on light blue paper.  We were reading the letter and he came back in but only wanted more drink.  (He drank heavily irl).

Interpretation still on leave

----------


## Sara

Interpretation still in France?

That was a relatively short night. Still, I think those trains and railroad tracks still need their true meaning to be found... 

Nice that you divided 'it' equally (and not giving yourself more  :wink2:  )
But later spying on your boss, that's not so nice of you  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Interpretation still in France?



It might just as well be.  It's having a break until it finds something interesting to talk about.





> That was a relatively short night. Still, I think those trains and railroad tracks still need their true meaning to be found... 
> 
> Nice that you divided 'it' equally (and not giving yourself more  )
> But later spying on your boss, that's not so nice of you



I dream of him almost as often as I dream of trains.  He (or whatever he means to me) must be lurking in my unconscious.  Not a pleasant thought really.  And he shouldn't leave secret letters where I can find them  :smiley: 

I've been on antibiotics for the last few days so perhaps that has affected my dreams.  I've felt very tired whilst they've been fighting this chest infection I've got.  That's my excuse anyway.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've been on antibiotics for the last few days so perhaps that has affected my dreams. I've felt very tired whilst they've been fighting this chest infection I've got. That's my excuse anyway.



 
 ::?:  Will this DV plague never end?

Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Burned up

Multiple

Man like a composite character.
(_that's what my notes say)_

Illegible

gxx#@l getting assumed into groups

Whassup doc

I'm in my night clothes and I've called the doctor.  The doorbell rings and I answer it.  A small young woman is there, attractive in a frumpy sort of way.  She comes in to the lounge (which is the lounge in my parents' house) and we look at each other with me feeling awkward.  My eldest daughter is also in the room.  I still say nothing and the doctor, indicating to me she's noticed my daughter and that I should ask her to leave the room, says "I would imagine that it's a boys' thing in the pelvic region?".  At this point I feel even more awkward as I only have a cold!    I look at her now and she has a bald head.  She's taken off a wig.  Weird.  I feel I'm wasting her time and I just want her to go away.

OK punk, make my day

The first bit of the dream has escaped recall but I'm on another of these residential courses (almost as common as trains) and surrounded by women.  I'm in a lounge area which is a bit tatty.  I see there are 5 handbags on a sofa and make some kind of joke about it.

Now I'm sitting on the sofa with my legs stretched along the cushions.  Sitting at the other end is a young woman who I feel I recognise.  She's got a punk hairdo that's been allowed to grow out so is looking a bit messy but otherwise very casual looking.  I think - didn't we meet on holiday as teenagers?  I was thinking of asking her this but was mainly happy that she was cuddling my feet now and smiling at me in a contented kind of way.  There was a discussion going on elsewhere in the room that she's a fan of the punk group "O2" (does such a group exist?).

Someone from my last course ("M") was standing behind the sofa and said we had to go because P, the course leader, has something arranged for us all.

The decent dreams are starting to come back again.  The doctor dream was just strange.  But th punk dream was rather nice.  Mainly because my anima had come back to see me.  It's been too long since she's invited me into her life.  I didn't recognise her at the time but I know it was her.  She's always been a simple-living person who's seen her share of life.  

I don't know the relevance of 5 handbags or of "O2" which is a mobile phone company here in the UK.

----------


## mark

> The extra mile
> 
> I'm dividing something out.  Dunno what.  Think it's all, ummm, metaphysical.  Anyway as I divide "X" out amongst people the amount they have is represented by lengths of railway track (what else ).  I have some extra to divide out and do so evenly amongst those who want it.  Their tracks are extended by equal amounts.  Strange.



 ::lol::  ha ha thats just funny...even in a dream that has nothing to do with trains they still appear lol 





> Multiple
> 
> Man like a composite character.
> (_that's what my notes say)_
> 
> Illegible
> 
> gxx#@l getting assumed into groups




dont you just love those notes which make no sense at all lol





> Whassup doc



 ::shock::  oh my that is just incredibly funny!!! "well I think its a boy" ha thats a classic mate  :smiley: 





> OK punk, make my day



well that is nice  :smiley:  the feet cuddling thing sounds nice  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> well that is nice  the feet cuddling thing sounds nice



It was.  And I've had my feet cuddled before in dreams.  Must be something I find very soothing.   :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Nothing to report

----------


## mark

I can imagine it would be soothing, it seems somewhat personal and intimate (not is a sexual way lol) so yeah I really can imagine it being nice.

shame about the lack of recall, its so annoying isnt it

----------


## Burned up

> I can imagine it would be soothing, it seems somewhat personal and intimate (not is a sexual way lol) so yeah I really can imagine it being nice.



Well you know how it is in dreams.  Sometimes the feeling and the action don't seem to make sense in the context of each other.  Probably not sexual, no, but still very satisfying.





> shame about the lack of recall, its so annoying isnt it



Yes.  Probably self-inflicted.  I'm in a fuck-the-world mood at the moment and dream recall seems to be part of that.  Oh well, glad I got that off my chest.   ::sniper::

----------


## mark

> Yes.  Probably self-inflicted.  I'm in a fuck-the-world mood at the moment and dream recall seems to be part of that.  Oh well, glad I got that off my chest.



ha ha yeah I was like that on friday....not sure if it was a good thing for the customers at work though :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yes. Probably self-inflicted. I'm in a fuck-the-world mood at the moment and dream recall seems to be part of that. Oh well, glad I got that off my chest.



 :Sad:  Hope it gets better!  

Well, that kind of sounded like it might not...but I'm sure it will.

Let's see, what can take Bu's mind off of his problems...have you seen Malcolm McDowell lately?  I just watched a Heros episode, and Mr. Linderman turned out to be Malcolm McDowell, and I went into an existential crisis at the sight of his white hair and wrinkled face.  I shrieked, and started yelling at Tom that I didn't want to get old, which he found to be amusing rather than alarming (being 6 years younger than I, therefore not yet even 40).

At least neither you nor I are not yet as old as Malcolm McDowell, as, apparently, very few people are, except Keith Richards.

----------


## Burned up

> Hope it gets better!  
> 
> Well, that kind of sounded like it might not...but I'm sure it will.
> 
> Let's see, what can take Bu's mind off of his problems...have you seen Malcolm McDowell lately?  I just watched a Heros episode, and Mr. Linderman turned out to be Malcolm McDowell, and I went into an existential crisis at the sight of his white hair and wrinkled face.  I shrieked, and started yelling at Tom that I didn't want to get old, which he found to be amusing rather than alarming (being 6 years younger than I, therefore not yet even 40).
> 
> At least neither you nor I are not yet as old as Malcolm McDowell, as, apparently, very few people are, except Keith Richards.



Ha yes Keith Richard looks like he's been 60 most of his life.

Haven't seen Malcolm McDowell for a few years.  He had white hair when he was on a TV series here in the UK (can't remember the name but unlikely to make it to the US).  Clockwork Orange seems a long time ago now.

----------


## Burned up

_Well I suppose things have got better.  Well, recall has got better anyway as has the legibility of my nighttime scribbles._

Booted out of office

Our team at work thought we had good support from HQ.  But a local manager had been speaking to them separately and he cam in to tell us that we had to leave the building as we're no longer required.  He indicated that we would be removed by force if we didn't go.

So I was deciding what material to take and what to throw away.  We seemed to have loads of old documents etc.  The team were in good spirits and had a kind of confidence that this event was just a minor inconvenience.  We piled gear into my car (an MPV) and drove off to our new "home". 

At one point we had problems with the engine oil.  It needed to be warmed up.  Then a female DC (part of the team but not irl) had the idea of going into a chip shop and warming the oil in the food preparation area.  I was impressed by her determination and pragmatism and felt that this team was really bonding well in a crisis.  I though that I was a bit lumbering and stupid though.

We moved into this hut on what appeared to be waste land.  We found some bricks or stones and set out an area to build a fire.  It was shaped like two diamonds in front of the hut like this: <><>.

As I was shifting the bricks around and was beginning to wake up, the bricks became abstract animal shapes like one of those weird chess sets.  I found I was arranging them into more of a square pattern (like a chessboard I suppose) and there were loads of them.

Auntie-social

I was sitting in the kitchen of my parents' home wearing a white shirt (not sure why this is important - perhaps it was like being at school).  An aunt I didn't know I had arrived.  She was younger than the aunt I do have (mother's sister) and had been estranged for a long time.  She seemed very jolly and was having fun seemingly flirting with my father.  I wondered if that was why she'd been kept out of our lives for so long.

It was my grandfather's funeral.  For a moment the generations were a bit muddled and it was like the relationship between my father and the "aunt" was a fore-runner of how my sister is with my father.  Like my father was both my grandfather and at the same time my aunt was his mother.  But this dream wasn't about genealogy!

I filled a small rucksack with clothes and other essentials and was going to leave.  I threw out some old shirts I didn't want any more.

More office antics

I'm sitting on the toilet which is in full view of the office and is at one side of it.  I feel a little awkward about this - especially when the receptionist brushes past and then when it's time to use the bogroll.  But somehow I rationalise that it must be OK.

Next we're back at the old office (from 2006 and earlier) and everyone is going into the meeting room for a meeting I hadn't realised was happening (this is not unusual).  I saw my old boss there, going in with a resigned look on his face - like he didn't want to be there now he's not boss any more.  I was sitting at my desk looking at a piece of equipment I'd forgotten I had.  I must have been a bit lucid as I thought "Bugger this it's only a dream, I'll not go to the meeting".  I looked around and the old boss was at a desk as was S, another colleague.

The piece of equipment was a present from my wife from a few years ago.  It was like a camera and a radio in one and perhaps some other functions.  But it wasn't a digital camera and I was wondering whether it was worth fixing it.  Inside, however, there was a circuit board and rather a lot of AAA batteries mouldering away in there, some in their holders and some just lying there, stuck to the board with battery gunge.  I started removing these but realised I'd removed a battery and battery holder together and was worried that it would be a bit more complicated to fix now, what with wires loose and everything.

Interpreter still taking time off

----------


## Moonbeam

Your recall is good!  I guess I succeeded in cheering you up. :wink2:  You're welcome.  





> I'm sitting on the toilet which is in full view of the office and is at one side of it. I feel a little awkward about this - especially when the receptionist brushes past and then when it's time to use the bogroll. But somehow I rationalise that it must be OK.



I've had that dream too!  OK, I'm definitely doing an RC every time I see, use, pass, etc. a bathroom.  I've said that before...this time I'm doing it!

----------


## mark

> Auntie-social



Interesting dream there mate! sounds complected lol shame your interpretation is still on holiday I would have liked to see you views on that but I dont blame you lol it must take you ages to interpret your dreams  :smiley: 





> More office antics



ha ha sitting on the toilet in front of everyone lol must have been a unique experience lol   :tongue2: 

hey nice one on the moment of lucidity there  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Your recall is good!  I guess I succeeded in cheering you up. You're welcome.



Of course you did.  A smile in the midst of the crap that was going on.  Thanks  ::D: 





> I've had that dream too!  OK, I'm definitely doing an RC every time I see, use, pass, etc. a bathroom.  I've said that before...this time I'm doing it!



I'll try to do that too.  Of course I won't dream of one now for months...





> Interesting dream there mate! sounds complected lol shame your interpretation is still on holiday I would have liked to see you views on that but I dont blame you lol it must take you ages to interpret your dreams



Yes, this could be complicated and if I get a brainwave I'll post something.  What was obvious was that I liked this "aunt" - she was a breath of fresh air to the family.  At the simplest level of meaning, that's what I could do with just now.





> ha ha sitting on the toilet in front of everyone lol must have been a unique experience lol  
> 
> hey nice one on the moment of lucidity there



It's odd when I don't know if I'm just dreaming I'm lucid or if I'm lucid for real.    :Uhm:

----------


## Burned up

Digging again

Resonances to previous dreams here.

I was in a garden which was apparently mine.  It was small, as often found in older central parts of British cities.  I must have looked bored as my wife said "You could clean out Sugar".  (Sugar is the guinea pig, btw).  I said that cleaning out Sugar wasn't my job (true irl!).

I go over to where some climbing beans are growing.  I say to my wife that I'd removed all the snails.  But when we look there are some which have crawled up onto the foliage.  I pick them off and throw them over the wall into my next door neighbour's garden.  Then I get worried because I like the guy and he's a keen gardener and he may have seen me throw the snails into his garden.   ::?: 

Now I'm by a vegetable patch.  In one small hole are some carrots that look like they're surplus to requirement from the kitchen and my wife is planting them.  Two have their green foliage still attached.  I look in an adjacent furrow where I'd already planted some carrots.  I see that she's been digging there too and has almost undermined my carrots.  I see a very deep trench and the carrots I planted almost but not quite falling into it like they're on a bridge of soil from Indiana Jones or something.  For reasons I'm not sure about but were obvious in the dream the carrots showing below the soil reminded me of a woman's body  ::shock:: 

I looked back at the house and remembered that we had a lower ground floor which we never used and it would make sense to let it out.  It has a living area, a bedroom and a kitchen (and probably a bathroom).  Just like the one in the last dream here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...609&post673609.  I often find this lower floor in dreams.



My uni friend JM is learning to drive a bus.  I'm eating a yellow handkerchief  ::wtf::  and wondering about prsin phims.  (can't read the last 2 words).

The lower floor of the house probably refers to the unconscious as does the hole in the ground.  That's all I'm doing today.

----------


## mark

> Digging again
> .



ha ha well throwing snail into the neighbors plants is one way to ensure you have the better garden ha ha  :wink2: 


lol it looks like the relationship between veg and women is back lol isnt it funny how these random objects can be associated with stuff like that.

----------


## Burned up

> lol it looks like the relationship between veg and women is back lol isnt it funny how these random objects can be associated with stuff like that.



Thanks Mark, I'd forgotten that one!  It was a parsnip before and now it's carrots.

Lock up your turnips LOL.

----------


## raklet

> Thanks Mark, I'd forgotten that one!  It was a parsnip before and now it's carrots.
> 
> Lock up your turnips LOL.



Next it will be apple pie.  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

The Indian Job

I was talking on the phone to a headhunter recruiting for a job in India.  He said he'd fly me out to Bangalore and arrange everything for me and I'll meet his client who's looking forward to meeting me.

I didn't really want to go but felt I should as he seemed a nice guy but also very persuasive.  I changed the subject a bit and said that the company I currently work for has staff in India.

He said that there is a legal firm called Ewart and Butler also involved with the company.

No such firm exists

----------


## mark

hmm interesting it seems kind of like a gangster related thing...well maybe its just the name of the dream I dunno lol

----------


## Sara

I'm catching up with dreams posted while I was absent.

LOL @ the toilet-in-the-office dream  ::chuckle:: 
Now you know the 'awkward toilet dream' too. Welcome to the club  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> hmm interesting it seems kind of like a gangster related thing...well maybe its just the name of the dream I dunno lol



Perhaps it was.  I was thinking of "The Italian Job" when I wrote the title.





> I'm catching up with dreams posted while I was absent.
> 
> LOL @ the toilet-in-the-office dream 
> Now you know the 'awkward toilet dream' too. Welcome to the club



Yes I do get toilets-in-odd-places dreams too.  Perhaps we should have a who-can-have-the-oddest-toilet-dream competition?

----------


## Burned up

Low budget camping

Cooking beanz in the dark near the tent.  It was outside some sort of public block like the toilet block (ha ha).  My youngest daughter needed to go back to the tent to get some bogroll and couldn't see very well.  Fortunately I had a torch integral to my watch and was able to illuminate her way.  As I got closer the reflected light got brighter (like it should do of course, but it was certainly true in this dream).  I asked if she wanted a "nappy nap" whatever that meant.

Online bands

Not much of a dream but I was looking at a website.  A list of band names were brought up in a drop-down box.  The two I saw listed were:

> Graphical Choirboy
> Jeff 20

Quite realistic names I think.  The first brings up a complete zero in google.  The second less surprisingly is a name used by a number of people on various forums and networking sites.

Fast food

Pizza served on a flat tortilla wrap.  Yum.

Interpretation awaiting some decent dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was outside some sort of public block like the toilet block (ha ha). My youngest daughter needed to go back to the tent to get some bogroll and couldn't see very well.



Well, I'm doing an RC right now at the mention of a toilet and bog-roll!  As someone else should have too...





> > Graphical Choirboy
> > Jeff 20
> 
> Quite realistic names I think.



You always dream specific names.  I wonder why; you seem to remember them really well too.  You are probably good with names IRL.

----------


## raklet

Sorry your dreams have dried up a bit lately.  Seems quite a bit like mine at the moment.

----------


## Sara

> Yes I do get toilets-in-odd-places dreams too.  Perhaps we should have a who-can-have-the-oddest-toilet-dream competition?



Hehe, good idea  ::D: 
How do we do that? Start a thread about 'odd toilet dreams'?

Well, I don't really like the odd toilet dreams, but if we RC a lot, they can get us lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Well, I'm doing an RC right now at the mention of a toilet and bog-roll!  As someone else should have too...
> 
> You always dream specific names.  I wonder why; you seem to remember them really well too.  You are probably good with names IRL.



Funny.  I think I'm pretty bad at remembering names.  Or, more accurately, I don't have the confidence to name someone I think I recognise.  I'm pretty good with trivia, though, and can remember lots of words.





> Sorry your dreams have dried up a bit lately.  Seems quite a bit like mine at the moment.



Guess so.  Or am I getting more fussy?  Perhaps it was always like this apart from a short period around the time I found DV?





> Hehe, good idea 
> How do we do that? Start a thread about 'odd toilet dreams'?
> 
> Well, I don't really like the odd toilet dreams, but if we RC a lot, they can get us lucid



They're unavoidable irl so all we have a few chances each day to RC.  Of course I won't dream of one for weeks now.

----------


## Burned up

Better out than in

I have a spot on my neck which I can't really see because of the angle.  But somehow I just about bring it to vision.  I start squeezing it and slowly this black watery pus like very dark blood comes out.  I'm worried about squeezing too much in case I start bleeding properly.

I now look again and I'm squeezing a nipple.  But it doesn't look like mine.  This one is definitely female  ::shock:: 

I know where you live

I'm looking at a map of the world and I zoom in on Scotland.  It's on the DV website and it shows the location of all members using their post codes.  

I see Durham on the map, which is in northern England and wonder why it's there.  But then I see it's because the word takes so much map space to print it actually refers to a dot in the right place.  (Very anal dream, this).

I see about 30 dots in Scotland concentrated unsurprisingly in the "central belt" where most Scots live.  My name is somewhere in the middle of all the others.  But I'm not called "Burned up".  The name begins with Q and is probably something like "Quant..." which is my job title (my scribble looks like "Qinl".  Name recall not so good this time Moonbeam!).

Passage to New Zealand

Going to New Zealand with the family.  Perhaps a holiday or to see my aunt.  We're deciding to go by ship but I'm worried about the cost and perhaps we should fly back home afterwards.  But going by ship has its advantages.  I have never seen the Pacific Ocean and I'm looking forward to crossing it (we're going via Panama rather than Suez).  Also looking forward to crossing the equator, another first for me.

Mini-dreams

_I woke early and attempted to WILD.  I can usually get to a state I think of as "visualisation" but this is a semi-conscious state and certainly not REM sleep.  The same was true today but each time I kept falling asleep and therefore have lots of fragment-like short dreams and no LD!!!  Here's a few which I could be bothered to write down._

- I'm visiting the village I was born in on business.  I'm walking along the road where most of the shops were.  It's all changed e.g. there's an Indian restaurant (like most of the UK now has!).  The road leads into a small public building which is also a cafe, like a church hall.  It's a bit gloomy and I don't recognise anyone and I see a door at the back and decide to go out.  It has one of those push-type handles like fire exits and I can't get out without making a spectacle of myself.  Anyway I'm now in the daylight and wake up.

- With family in John Lewis (UK department store) and in the cafe there.  We're talking about a birthday present for my son.  My wife mouths to me that we've already got something.  "What?" I mouth back.  She holds the two sides of the ski jacket she's wearing and mimes pulling it on further, indicating that he's getting a ski jacket himself.  Now I notice my wife is wearing two ski jackets, one of which (on top) belongs to a daughter.  I'm annoyed because she keeps pillaging the girls' things and sometimes breaks or loses them and my daughter is very attached to this jacket.  I ask why she's wearing two and she says she's cold, which I find odd as we're in a department store cafe.

- In John Lewis again!  This time with ... ahem .... another woman.  I think this is my dream woman.  She has a bright face and short fair hair, which is how I usually encounter her.  We're testing out this double bed and I'm not sure if we're buying it for ourselves or if it's a professional situation but either way we're enjoying the experience.  I feel happy next to her.

(Remark - my wife and I bought our bed in John Lewis many years ago).

Not sure what to interpret from this lot and I'm short of time anyway.  The main theme seems to be familiarity.  I was actually quite happy in all these dreams even the first.  It could be because I had the chance to talk to a friend last night about how I was feeling and more to the point she listened.

The first dream seemed the oddest.  And it's similar to one I've had before when I was squeezing some poison from my body through my nipple and it turned out to be a flower which I was destroying.  I'm aware that I have this urge to get things out of my body.  Conversely I hate things being put in to my body (I'd wouldn't make a successful female  ::lol::  !!!).  I don't like injections at all not because of the needle but because of what's coming out of it.  On the other hand I love having my blood taken.  Whatever unconscious process is behind all of that seems to be at work in my dream.  But why does it have to be from the breast?  Do I think that I've been poisoned when I was nurtured?  One day this will make more sense.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The name begins with Q and is probably something like "Quant..." which is my job title (my scribble looks like "Qinl". Name recall not so good this time Moonbeam!)



Well even if you don't always remember them, there seems to be a lot of information like that in your dreams, more so than in mine anyway. You look at a lot of maps, read signs, etc. all the time.  I am vaguely aware sometimes that I may have a map or see a sign or something, but I rarely focus on the details of it.  It's just something that seems a little different about your dreams than other people's.

----------


## Burned up

> Well even if you don't always remember them, there seems to be a lot of information like that in your dreams, more so than in mine anyway. You look at a lot of maps, read signs, etc. all the time.  I am vaguely aware sometimes that I may have a map or see a sign or something, but I rarely focus on the details of it.  It's just something that seems a little different about your dreams than other people's.



That's useful feedback for me because I guess I'm like that irl too.  Thinking about this more analytically, there must be a meaning behind why I do that.

It's a great example of how unconscious process affect both dreams and real life.  Thanks.

----------


## mark

> Better out than in



 ::lol::  ha ha I was not expecting that one BU ! lol thats just funny....at first it was not nice then the surpise at the end made me laugh lol






> I know where you live



Durham....nice place but its way to quiet.

interesting dream there wounder why Durham was so big? 





> Passage to New Zealand



I think it would be nice to go via a boat that way, cool dream! 





> Mini-dreams



well your better then me at that lol

----------


## Sara

> Better out than in
> 
> I have a spot on my neck which I can't really see because of the angle.  But somehow I just about bring it to vision.  I start squeezing it and slowly this black watery pus like very dark blood comes out.  I'm worried about squeezing too much in case I start bleeding properly.



Ieuw, that sounds gross! 





> I know where you live
> 
> I'm looking at a map of the world and I zoom in on Scotland.  It's on the DV website and it shows the location of all members using their post codes.



Cool idea! 
I know a forum that had that feature, very cool to see the spots where everyone lived. But now, the forum is so busy, that the whole Netherlands was covered in 1 big red spot  :wink2:  so they removed the map  :Sad: 






> I see Durham on the map, which is in northern England and wonder why it's there.  But then I see it's because the word takes so much map space to print it actually refers to a dot in the right place.  (Very anal dream, this).



I don't see why that would be 'anal'  ::?:  but maybe that's just an expression?





> The name begins with Q and is probably something like "Quant..." which is my job title (my scribble looks like "Qinl".  Name recall not so good this time Moonbeam!).



Ahh, too bad, I'd love to hear your true 'dream name'






> The first dream seemed the oddest.  And it's similar to one I've had before when I was squeezing some poison from my body through my nipple and it turned out to be a flower which I was destroying.  I'm aware that I have this urge to get things out of my body.  Conversely I hate things being put in to my body (I'd wouldn't make a successful female  !!!).



 ::lmao::  _(hmmm, that would make a good one for DV quotes...)_





> I don't like injections at all not because of the needle but because of what's coming out of it.  On the other hand I love having my blood taken.



 :Eek: 
That's interesting... you actualy LIKE to have your blood taken?





> Whatever unconscious process is behind all of that seems to be at work in my dream.  But why does it have to be from the breast?  Do I think that I've been poisoned when I was nurtured?  One day this will make more sense.



It probably will, too bad we can never truly go back in time and see where all these unconscious feelings come from...

----------


## Burned up

> I know a forum that had that feature, very cool to see the spots where everyone lived. But now, the forum is so busy, that the whole Netherlands was covered in 1 big red spot  so they removed the map



Haha yes that would be a problem.





> I don't see why that would be 'anal'  but maybe that's just an expression?



It's a Freudian term that is now in almost common usage in Britain.  Kind of means controlling, in a giving/withholding kind of way.  (Refers to an infant's developmental stage when it discovers its anal muscles for the first time during toilet training.)





> That's interesting... you actualy LIKE to have your blood taken?



LOL yes.  It's a kind of purifying experience for me.  Like some crap has been taken from me.  Also my first experience of giving blood as a donor was lying on this bed with an attractive nurse sitting next to me.  Needless to say my blood was gushing out!!!  (And I suspect the blood donor service know how to get the blood of young men flowing!)





> It probably will, too bad we can never truly go back in time and see where all these unconscious feelings come from...



I may take this to my therapist actually.

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha I was not expecting that one BU ! lol thats just funny....at first it was not nice then the surpise at the end made me laugh lol



It was actually quite a pleasant feeling seeing a breast I didn't know I had  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

Night at the museum

_No recall, just notes_
A car.  Have to rush into the museum before it closes.  There's a lifting bridge that prevents passage.  I make it in time.  The lifting bridge is made of sheets of yellow plastic.

Eat your words

My friend B (who was playing the piano last night irl) was playing with letters like children have to make words.  The words were going on a large cake but in a kind of pattern that made it look like musical manuscript.  Now the words were edible like they were made of piped icing.

Come back

I'm with a group of young counsellors.  We're all around a table about to leave.  I see H walking away and really want to be with her.  (I like H, she's a student on my course).

Ski village

I'm staying in a hut in a village during ski season.  I think we'd just arrived from another village on a kind of 2-centre holiday.  In this village chairlifts were heading off in different directions one of which just seemed to be a horizontal ride around the area.  There was an oppressive feel about the place and it was dark.  (I seem to have written the word "plague" down but don't recall that bit).

You WILL be my friend

Possibly a continuation of the previous dream.  I'm now indoors in a sports hall playing football.  One person there didn't like me and this was really annoying me.  (Same irl.  Dunno how anyone couldn't like me!).  Eventually I'd had enough and I wrestled with him.  Grabbing his arms and pushing him to the floor was easier than I expected (I'm not naturally physical) and I was able to hold him down firmly, perhaps hurting him a bit.  He agreed to be my friend and I let him go.

The name Norman Stanley Lamont was being mentioned.

Moving to Dundee

Says it all really.  Neighbours Sh and Sc (Sc is the local church minister) are moving to Dundee.  (PDP I saw Sh yesterday - she is a friend of my wife's).

Not really a very nice set of dreams.  Lots of coping with change and coping with people.  But yesterday was an odd day for me, as some research I presented evoked strong feelings I had when I wrote it at the time.  I was expecting to dream more of lost female parts of me and perhaps H in my dream was that.  Seeing her leave and feeling pained was closest to the kind of feelings I was remembering.

The rest of the dreams were permeated by strange male DCs.  Even the plague-type entity seemed to be male if that makes sense.  Actually I was thinking about male-ness yesterday and how I really don't much like the idea that we have to be 100% female or 100% male.  Maybe that was running through my mind.

----------


## raklet

> (I'm not naturally physical)



As in wimpy?  Or as in not aggressive?  If it is the former, come live with me on the farm for a summer.  You can help change handlines.  It will make every muscle in your body solid as a rock!  ::D:

----------


## DebiAnn

This popped up,.I didn't ask for it. Who needs help. You have 2 minutes

----------


## Moonbeam

I saw you were going to tell a dream to your therapist; do you do that very often?  What does s/he say about them?  





> The name Norman Stanley Lamont was being mentioned.



See, there you go again!  All three names, too!

 



> Actually I was thinking about male-ness yesterday and how I really don't much like the idea that we have to be 100% female or 100% male. Maybe that was running through my mind.



I don't think we have to be.  Maybe it's harder for a man, which is too bad.

----------


## DebiAnn

Dreams are dreams. They are a part of you. Share them or not. They foretell or explain. Counselors are only as good as their counseling. hope this helps
deb

----------


## Burned up

> As in wimpy?  Or as in not aggressive?  If it is the former, come live with me on the farm for a summer.  You can help change handlines.  It will make every muscle in your body solid as a rock!



Sounds tempting!  I wasn't very strong/fast at school and never played much sport (so I don't know why I have so many football dreams).  But now I think I'm strong compared to many my age - in the sense that I'm fit and have loads of stamina.  I go hillwalking, swimming, skiing etc.  

No, I'm not aggressive by nature (and that's part of the problem) but I'm not a wimp either.






> I saw you were going to tell a dream to your therapist; do you do that very often?  What does s/he say about them?



She isn't really into dreams in particular but is very much into making meaning of, well, anything.  We've already talked about my dislike of having things put into my body.  (I don't like other people choosing what I eat, even.  I'm more of a forager I think!).

I did once take a dream about being with a prostitute to her.  It was interesting what we worked out.  All to do with me wanting to somehow contractualise people into relationships rather than being spontaneous with people.  Well, it made sense to me.





> See, there you go again!  All three names, too!



Is it so unusual?  Well the "Norman Stanley" bit comes from a sitcom character in the UK.  Set in a prison, the opening line each week was a judge saying "Norman Stanley Fletcher you are sentenced to...".  Somehow I hybridised this name with Sean Lamont who is a rugby player here in Scotland, who I know I was thinking about in the dream.  Quite funny now I think about it  ::D: 





> I don't think we have to be.  Maybe it's harder for a man, which is too bad.



Maybe.  I'm having a bit of an angry episode on gender/sex issues at the moment.  The counselling centre where I practice has said there is demand for female counsellors because that's what clients on the waiting list are requesting.  And I'm thinking "How do you know I'm male.  I don't recall telling you that.  You seem to be 100% sure I'm male which is more than I am!  And what will happen if someone who is genuinely transsexual is practicing.  Which box will you tick then [M] or [F]?"  Yeah, so I think a counselling centre should be more sensitive to gender/sex issues rather than colluding with cultural stereotypes.

Actually I'm OK with my sexuality.  I like being a man although I have some jealousies of women as well as things I don't envy.  I like womens' bodies too.  But I do get pissed off when the shape of my urinary tract prevents me from seeing potential counselling clients!!!





> This popped up,.I didn't ask for it. Who needs help. You have 2 minutes







> Dreams are dreams. They are a part of you. Share them or not. They foretell or explain. Counselors are only as good as their counseling. hope this helps
> deb



Ummm....yes.  Welcome to my DJ DebbieAnn.

I'd challenge your last statement.  "Counselling is only as good as the relationship formed between counsellor and client" is what I'd argue.  i.e. it takes both to make a difference.  Even the "best" counsellors will fail to connect with some clients for whatever reason.

----------


## Burned up

_Possibly the longest dream in ages.  And the first night alone for ages.  Another spooky coincidence?  It was a difficult day and my wife was upset at a decision I'd made but I knew I was being reasonable.  It was still a hard time for us._

Teacher's pet

I'm helping out at a primary school.  There are two of us, me and a female DC.  I know nothing about teaching so I'm not sure how I ended up there.  I also had the sense that I was expected to know what to do and was bluffing my way through by letting the other helper/teacher do all the difficult work.  Seemingly I'm bringing other skills (counselling?).

Somehow she's now in charge and at the end of the lesson I agree to go on some kind of errand.  I know the place she wants me to go and I feel really insulted when she says "You can take the number 5 bus and be there in 20 minutes".  I know exactly how to get there and I know fine well where the number 5 bus goes I think to myself.  "Or you could walk it in 40 minutes".  (Grrr...yes I KNOW).

[Can't read the next bit but seems to be something about meeting other staff and "hanging out".  I presumably met the French assistant at this time.]

Now there's a school trip.  I'm not going on it but I'm getting people or things onto the bus.  As I walk past where the French assistant is sitting, alone in the two seats, I see she's looking at me.  She has that look on her face that she can't contain her emotions - flushed and almost crying with love for me.  She stretches out her arms and draws me towards her.  She's hugging me tight and we're cheek-to-cheek although I'm standing (leaning over) and she's sitting.  I'm feeling really awkward as I don't really fancy her.  She's nice enough but there's something rather auntie-looking about her with her short permed hair that has me feeling rather incestuous.  I wonder if she knows I'm married and whether I've been giving out mixed messages (flirting).  I really don't want to take this further.

The bus is about to leave and she gives me something.  "Here, take this" and I see she's given me a mobile phone.  I'm wondering why she's given me this as I walk off the bus and along the street.

I'm now in the street where I was supposed to be going on the number 5 bus.  I'm with a male friend (B I think or a random DC) and we're walking in a downhill direction.  The slope has me walking faster to a run and I can feel strong wind in my face.  I decide that this is perfect for flying!  I lift my arms (like an aeroplane) and catch the wind under my palms.  I'm now floating above the road and suggest that my friend does the same.  He doesn't.  He's running next to me as I gain height (well, actually losing height but that's because the road is going downhill and me less so).  I get to about 50' above the road and can see the side roads clearly above the tall buildings.  I wake as I land at the bottom of the road/hill next to my friend.

I suspect many readers will be more interested in the flying than the part that interests me the most!

And it's not the numbers in the dream either, although they're interesting enough - 5, 20, 40.  2x20=40, 4x5=20, 8x5=40.,  Anyone spot the binary sequence relating those 3 numbers?  Oh well.

The French assistant was at the same time a woman who was nice and loved me, and a woman I identified with as I would a member of my family.  Getting close to her felt...wrong.  I am now reminded of a popular theme in counselling which goes something like "It's correct and healthy for a man to resist having passionate thoughts about his mother, but can he allow himself to have passionate thoughts about other nice women?".  I feel I'm struggling with the same ambiguity here.  But that wasn't the bit that caught my attention.  What caught my attention was that she gave me something - a mobile phone.  Why would someone with whom I'm resisting getting emotionally (and physically) close to give me a mobile phone if not to contact her?  I decode this episode as a kind of reaching out by a part of me that wants to offer love to the conscious me that's resisting it.  I must try and make that phone call...

Some pdp here too.  I accompanied my wife (who teaches French) to a train yesterday, so leaving this woman on the bus was a similar feeling, except I was feeling what "she" was feelin irl as well as being the one not travelling.  Or so it seems.  At least it didn't evoke a train dream!

----------


## Sara

> She has that look on her face that she can't contain her emotions - flushed and almost crying with love for me.  She stretches out her arms and draws me towards her.  She's hugging me tight and we're cheek-to-cheek although I'm standing (leaning over) and she's sitting.  I'm feeling really awkward as I don't really fancy her.  She's nice enough but there's something rather auntie-looking about her with her short permed hair that has me feeling rather incestuous.  I wonder if she knows I'm married and whether I've been giving out mixed messages (flirting).  I really don't want to take this further.



Haha, now you finally HAVE a woman who wants you and then you reject her  :wink2: 
Nah, I can imagine this is not the person you were looking for  :tongue2: 





> I lift my arms (like an aeroplane) and catch the wind under my palms.  I'm now floating above the road and suggest that my friend does the same.  He doesn't.  He's running next to me as I gain height (well, actually losing height but that's because the road is going downhill and me less so).  I get to about 50' above the road and can see the side roads clearly above the tall buildings.  I wake as I land at the bottom of the road/hill next to my friend.



Cool, you flew! Isn't that a great feeling  ::D: 





> And it's not the numbers in the dream either, although they're interesting enough - 5, 20, 40.  2x20=40, 4x5=20, 8x5=40.,  Anyone spot the binary sequence relating those 3 numbers?  Oh well.



Perfect numbers :-)
I'm a number freak as well (When I see it's 12:34h I often say to someone: look, it's 1-2-3-4 hour  :tongue2: ) And I much prefer even above odd numbers, unless they are dividable through 5  :tongue2: 





> The French assistant was at the same time a woman who was nice and loved me, and a woman I identified with as I would a member of my family.  Getting close to her felt...wrong.  I am now reminded of a popular theme in counselling which goes something like "It's correct and healthy for a man to resist having passionate thoughts about his mother, but can he allow himself to have passionate thoughts about other nice women?".  I feel I'm struggling with the same ambiguity here.  But that wasn't the bit that caught my attention.  What caught my attention was that she gave me something - a mobile phone.  Why would someone with whom I'm resisting getting emotionally (and physically) close to give me a mobile phone if not to contact her?  I decode this episode as a kind of reaching out by a part of me that wants to offer love to the conscious me that's resisting it.  I must try and make that phone call...



Hmm, interesting. Especially that part about the love of a man for his mother and other women...

Maybe handing you the phone was representing a way of having close contact with someone without having physical contact?

----------


## Burned up

> Haha, now you finally HAVE a woman who wants you and then you reject her 
> Nah, I can imagine this is not the person you were looking for



Didn't feel like it.  But the irony isn't lost on me  ::D: 





> Cool, you flew! Isn't that a great feeling



Yes, I love the flying feeling.





> Perfect numbers :-)
> I'm a number freak as well (When I see it's 12:34h I often say to someone: look, it's 1-2-3-4 hour ) And I much prefer even above odd numbers, unless they are dividable through 5



You don't like your decimal fractions going on for ever then  ::D: .  A fear of irrational numbers?

I'm a number geek.  I once announced at work "It's exactly 1% of the way through the year now".   ::D: 






> Hmm, interesting. Especially that part about the love of a man for his mother and other women...



A large chunk of Freud's work was based on that.  The daughter dynamics are not so clearly thought out.  Probably because Freud wasn't a woman.





> Maybe handing you the phone was representing a way of having close contact with someone without having physical contact?



Didn't think of that.  What I'm not sure about is whether it's telling me like it is now or how it could be.  Probably neither now I think of it.  Probably how I want it to be.

----------


## mark

> Teacher's pet
> Somehow she's now in charge and at the end of the lesson I agree to go on some kind of errand.  I know the place she wants me to go and I feel really insulted when she says "You can take the number 5 bus and be there in 20 minutes".  I know exactly how to get there and I know fine well where the number 5 bus goes I think to myself.  "Or you could walk it in 40 minutes".  (Grrr...yes I KNOW).



ha ha I like this, it fits well with your dislike of being told what to do as you said earlier  :smiley: 





> flushed and almost crying with love for me.  She stretches out her arms and draws me towards her.  She's hugging me tight and we're cheek-to-cheek although I'm standing (leaning over) and she's sitting.  I'm feeling really awkward as I don't really fancy her



aww its nice in a way but a shame you didnt like her back, could have been a good and very different scene had you liked her lol  :wink2: 






> I decide that this is perfect for flying!  I lift my arms (like an aeroplane) and catch the wind under my palms.  I'm now floating above the road and suggest that my friend does the same.  He doesn't.  He's running next to me as I gain height (well, actually losing height but that's because the road is going downhill and me less so).  I get to about 50' above the road and can see the side roads clearly above the tall buildings.  I wake as I land at the bottom of the road/hill next to my friend.



 cool flying, I have done that a few times way in the past  :smiley:  lol  its very freeing I think





> And it's not the numbers in the dream either, although they're interesting enough - 5, 20, 40.  2x20=40, 4x5=20, 8x5=40.,  Anyone spot the binary sequence relating those 3 numbers?  Oh well.




 ::shock::  wow I never noticed that in the slightest lol I am guessing you are good with numbers and stuff

----------


## Sanquis

The bit where you fly sounds pretty cool  ::D: 
What was teaching DC's like?  :tongue2:  
We're they talk-to-a-wall dumb? XD

----------


## Burned up

> aww its nice in a way but a shame you didnt like her back, could have been a good and very different scene had you liked her lol



I'm clearly doing something wrong in my dreams.  Yet again moral values are stopping me following my carnal desires.  I mean - I don't HAVE to fancy her.  She had the hots for me but somehow that wasn't enough!  Oh well, I got a mobile phone out of it.

Now I think of it, the last time something like this happened she gave me a loaf of bread.  ::roll:: 





> wow I never noticed that in the slightest lol I am guessing you are good with numbers and stuff



I've worked with numbers for years and I like looking for patterns.  I don't know how much maths is innate (i.e. how much we can do unconsciously) but I've come across the powers of 2 sequence 2 or 3 times recently in different people's dreams here.  Or it could be coincidence.  I mean, the 8 follows as it's just the 2 times the 4.  Is the number 5 important in this dream or does it mean nothing more than the fact that the number 5 stops outside my house irl?





> The bit where you fly sounds pretty cool 
> What was teaching DC's like?  
> We're they talk-to-a-wall dumb? XD



The first teacher was quite capable but the class was young and I think they were doing art type stuff.  I didn't see the woman who fancied me teach but she seemed to be competent.  She reminded me a little of my friend L.

----------


## Burned up

Nothing much

- trying to play "Court of the Crimson King" on the guitar

- My course friend S from Skye as a younger person (i.e.before I knew her)

----------


## pj

> Nothing much
> 
> - trying to play "Court of the Crimson King" on the guitar



That's interesting!  Have you tried it yet for real?

----------


## raklet

> Nothing much
> 
> - trying to play "Court of the Crimson King" on the guitar
> 
> - My course friend S from Skye as a younger person (i.e.before I knew her)



Do you actually play guitar?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sounds tempting! I wasn't very strong/fast at school and never played much sport (so I don't know why I have so many football dreams). But now I think I'm strong compared to many my age - in the sense that I'm fit and have loads of stamina. I go hillwalking, swimming, skiing etc.



I'm kind of the same way; I totally sucked at all sports in school (I used to space out and forget to run, for example, besides being puny), but now I feel like I'm in better shape than other people my age.   There was a work party one summer, and they were playing volleyball, and I didn't want to play because of horrible memories of compulsory sports, but then I did--and I realized I had caught up to other people finally.  So maybe you are like that too.  That's not so bad, don't you think?





> Is it so unusual? Well the "Norman Stanley" bit comes from a sitcom character in the UK. Set in a prison, the opening line each week was a judge saying "Norman Stanley Fletcher you are sentenced to...". Somehow I hybridised this name with Sean Lamont who is a rugby player here in Scotland, who I know I was thinking about in the dream. Quite funny now I think about it



I think it is somewhat; just like how you remember the numbers really well.





> But I do get pissed off when the shape of my urinary tract prevents me from seeing potential counselling clients!!!



Hmmm, that doesn't seem fair, that's true.  On the other hand, I can see why someone might want a particular kind (well, I guess I should just say gender) of person as a counselor.  It's like with other kinds of doctors too.  

Well I hope that gets resolved somehow.  I can see why you don't like that.






> I decide that this is perfect for flying! I lift my arms (like an aeroplane) and catch the wind under my palms. I'm now floating above the road and suggest that my friend does the same. He doesn't. He's running next to me as I gain height (well, actually losing height but that's because the road is going downhill and me less so). I get to about 50' above the road and can see the side roads clearly above the tall buildings. I wake as I land at the bottom of the road/hill next to my friend.
> 
> I suspect many readers will be more interested in the flying than the part that interests me the most!





You know us too well, don't you!  Of course that is the good part!  (RC! RC!)





> I'm a number geek. I once announced at work "It's exactly 1% of the way through the year now".



Whoa. ::shock::   You said the "g" word, not me.  ::chuckle:: 





> - trying to play "Court of the Crimson King" on the guitar



I didn't know you played guitar too.  I haven't heard that for a while.

----------


## Burned up

> That's interesting!  Have you tried it yet for real?







> Do you actually play guitar?







> I didn't know you played guitar too.  I haven't heard that for a while.



Yes.  Kind of.  Well I have a guitar.  I have two guitars actually but not electric ones - a classical guitar I bought when I was a student because it was cheap and a steel-string I bought last year when I was getting into it again after so many years.

"Court of the Crimson King" is something I recently re-discovered.  Not quite Stairway to Heaven but pretty much the same genre and an epic of c1970 British prog rock (like Deep Purple's "Child in Time" and Genesis' "Supper's Ready").  I can't stop humming it now so perhaps not too surprising I dreamed of it.





> I'm kind of the same way; I totally sucked at all sports in school (I used to space out and forget to run, for example, besides being puny), but now I feel like I'm in better shape than other people my age.   There was a work party one summer, and they were playing volleyball, and I didn't want to play because of horrible memories of compulsory sports, but then I did--and I realized I had caught up to other people finally.  So maybe you are like that too.  That's not so bad, don't you think?



Yes, same thing.  I didn't like having to play sports at school.  But I reckon I could hold my own now.





> Hmmm, that doesn't seem fair, that's true.  On the other hand, I can see why someone might want a particular kind (well, I guess I should just say gender) of person as a counselor.  It's like with other kinds of doctors too.  
> 
> Well I hope that gets resolved somehow.  I can see why you don't like that.



Yes, that's the gist of it.  But unless someone's mental state is in danger I think it's basically missing the point of counselling, which is a talking therapy.
  My own opinion is that the assessment forms invite people to tick the [M][F] counsellor preference boxes, so many do.  And I suspect few female clients will specifically request a male counsellor although I imagine rather more would actually like to have one (from the limited soundings I've taken).

Wonder what would be the case if there were [White][Black][Chinese][Indian] etc boxes or [Gay][Straight][Bi][Trans] boxes.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## raklet

> Wonder what would be the case if there were [White][Black][Chinese][Indian] etc boxes or [Gay][Straight][Bi][Trans] boxes.




Pandora's Box would be the case I think.  Can you imagine the outcry from the human rights activists?

----------


## Moonbeam

> "Court of the Crimson King" is something I recently re-discovered. Not quite Stairway to Heaven but pretty much the same genre and an epic of c1970 British prog rock (like Deep Purple's "Child in Time" and Genesis' "Supper's Ready"). I can't stop humming it now so perhaps not too surprising I dreamed of it.



You got it in my head; I immediately started hearing it when I read those words.  I should listen to it.  Hey on my trip I will; I'll take my rarely-used ipod and listen to the whole album.





> Yes, same thing. I didn't like having to play sports at school. But I reckon I could hold my own now.



It's kind of funny to go from the suckiest, last-picked person to the best on on the team.  ::lol:: 





> [F] counsellor preference boxes, so many do. And I suspect few female clients will specifically request a male counsellor although I imagine rather more would actually like to have one (from the limited soundings I've taken).



They shouldn't force people to choose.  They should only honor the request if it comes up.  Most people probably wouldn't necessarily have a preference until asked.

I don't know which I'd choose.   I hate to say this, I sort of feel like a traitor, but I'd probably pick a male.  You talking about this male/female thing; I often think I relate better to a male way of looking at things than the female.   Endless talking about problems without wanting real solutions annoys me; that is always what women want to do, it seems like.   Female friends are so much more trouble than male.  But they say that everyone, male or female, has to have a female to talk to to remain emotionally healthy, so I guess there's some point to it.  Have you heard that?





> [Black][Chinese][Indian] etc boxes or [Gay][Straight][Bi][Trans] boxes.



I don't know how it is where you are, but here every patient has the right to refuse to be treated by a doctor, and demand another, if available, if they don't "like" the first doctor, for whatever reason that may be, including gender, race, arbitrary dislike based on looks, etc. and that won't be held against them.

----------


## Burned up

> You got it in my head; I immediately started hearing it when I read those words.  I should listen to it.  Hey on my trip I will; I'll take my rarely-used ipod and listen to the whole album.



I don't even recall what else is on the album.  I never owned it.  But it's a great track.  There's a nice live take on youtube with Wetton on the vocals seemingly not as part of a regular KC show.





> It's kind of funny to go from the suckiest, last-picked person to the best on on the team.



I feel kind of smug about it  :smiley: 





> They shouldn't force people to choose.  They should only honor the request if it comes up.  Most people probably wouldn't necessarily have a preference until asked.



Yes, that's what I think.  People are encouraged to express a preference where one may not exist or may exist for the wrong reasons.  e.g. I have a male colleague who requests a female doctor for his annual health checkup.





> I don't know which I'd choose.   I hate to say this, I sort of feel like a traitor, but I'd probably pick a male.  You talking about this male/female thing; I often think I relate better to a male way of looking at things than the female.   Endless talking about problems without wanting real solutions annoys me; that is always what women want to do, it seems like.   Female friends are so much more trouble than male.  But they say that everyone, male or female, has to have a female to talk to to remain emotionally healthy, so I guess there's some point to it.  Have you heard that?



Don't assume too much about what a man or a woman would offer.  It goes more on the style of counselling.  Solution-focused counselling is one mode and CBT is another which would probably suit you more, whatever the gender of the counsellor.  But person-centred counselling probably would not.

I would challenge your last statement if applied to counselling.  Our training is big on empathy so we should all be able to accept and express emotions and indeed this is an important part of the counselling process.  But I know what you mean and for many people not having encountered counselling that statement would probably be true.





> Pandora's Box would be the case I think.  Can you imagine the outcry from the human rights activists?







> I don't know how it is where you are, but here every patient has the right to refuse to be treated by a doctor, and demand another, if available, if they don't "like" the first doctor, for whatever reason that may be, including gender, race, arbitrary dislike based on looks, etc. and that won't be held against them.



That's true of counselling in general, yes.  But I think that's different to requesting a certain specification of counsellor before you've even met.  It's normal for me to introduce the first session as a "getting to know one another" session.  And if we decide not to meet again that's OK.

My preference would be for the form to have a "any other information you would like to tell us" box where people can think for themselves what they need and why.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't even recall what else is on the album. I never owned it. But it's a great track. There's a nice live take on youtube with Wetton on the vocals seemingly not as part of a regular KC show.







> I feel kind of smug about it



 ::lol::  I guess I obviously do to.  Take that, all you mean athletic kids who are now fat lazy middle-aged people.





> Don't assume too much about what a man or a woman would offer. It goes more on the style of counselling. Solution-focused counselling is one mode and CBT is another which would probably suit you more, whatever the gender of the counsellor. But person-centred counselling probably would not.



I guess someone trained in the field would be different than random friends.





> I would challenge your last statement if applied to counselling. Our training is big on empathy so we should all be able to accept and express emotions and indeed this is an important part of the counselling process. But I know what you mean and for many people not having encountered counselling that statement would probably be true.



I was quoting some long-ago psych class; the teacher was a man.  He had everyone raise their hand if they had a female to talk to every day or something like that, and said that was a necessity.  Just something I remembered. Now that I think about it, I doubt I really need that (even tho I do have it; I talk to my Mom every day.  :Oops: )





> My preference would be for the form to have a "any other information you would like to tell us" box where people can think for themselves what they need and why.



You're totally right.  You should be in charge there. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> You don't like your decimal fractions going on for ever then .  A fear of irrational numbers?



No, and I also don't like pi or e or any of those irrational numbers  :tongue2:  I prefer plain answers  ::D: 





> I'm a number geek.  I once announced at work "It's exactly 1% of the way through the year now".



Whahaha, so when is that? 
(and true, that's a really geeky thing to do. almost as much as stating there are only 10 types of people in the world, the ones that understand binary and the ones that don't)

----------


## Burned up

> Originally Posted by Burned up
> 
> 
> I feel kind of smug about it 
> 
> 
> 
>  I guess I obviously do to.  Take that, all you mean athletic kids who are now fat lazy middle-aged people.



Precisely  ::D:  





> I guess someone trained in the field would be different than random friends.



Yes that's the theory.  But clients probably won't know that or want to know that.





> I was quoting some long-ago psych class; the teacher was a man.  He had everyone raise their hand if they had a female to talk to every day or something like that, and said that was a necessity.  Just something I remembered. Now that I think about it, I doubt I really need that (even tho I do have it; I talk to my Mom every day. )



Well it's a vast generalisation to genderise (is that a word?) but I think we're all the more healthy if we balance our emotional and rational experiences however we choose to do that.





> You're totally right.  You should be in charge there.



Haha well there are many parts to that job I could do without!





> No, and I also don't like pi or e or any of those irrational numbers  I prefer plain answers



These numbers describe the physical nature of our universe.  But I suppose it's hard to understand how something pure and simple as a circle needs numbers like pi to describe it.





> Whahaha, so when is that?



3.65 days into the year.  Or 3.36pm on the 3 Jan  ::mrgreen:: 
But not this year  ::D: 





> (and true, that's a really geeky thing to do. almost as much as stating there are only 10 types of people in the world, the ones that understand binary and the ones that don't)



 ::lmao::  LOL I haven't heard that one before.  :bravo:

----------


## Burned up

Random adventures

Wife and I had left our bikes at the end of a cul-de-sac possibly in a multi-story car park.  When we returned the cul-de-sac had been shortened by the police and we were accused of parking illegally.  We had to pay to get them back and my wife appears with them in front of the barrier that now marked the end of the road.  I was angry at this unfair treatment.

The bikes have now turned into fighter planes and they have been vandalised and burned up (haha).  I watch as a wing falls off the larger one  :Sad: 

Next thing I know I'm in a hotel lobby with lots of unknown DCs.  I'm naked and I sense that I'm not the only one although it's like conceptual as I don't see naked people.  Anyhow I recall I left my trench coat in the next room and sure enough it's still there when I go and look for it.  I pull it on and feel more at ease.

I don't know anyone and want to strike up a conversation so I start talking about football.  It occurs to me that this is not a good tactic for attracting females.  We're all now walking along this lane.  It's dead straight and lined with thin trees (poplars?) [like where Sara comes from  ::D: ] and I catch up with this short jolly young woman and hold her hand or she my arm, I forget.  Behind me is another woman, taller and quieter and I think she should be called Andrea.  [As I write I'm vaguely aware of an Andrea from my childhood who was tall and quiet].  I sense that "Andrea" wants to be my friend but I'm concerned that she'll be put off because I'm already paired with this short woman.  Nevertheless I stretch my arm back and she takes my hand too.  I'm walking hand in hand with both of them.  [Readers - this is as good as it gets in my dreams].  I notice that the short woman is now my young son  :Sad: 

More randomness

_The only thing that separates the two randomnesses was that I was awake for half an hour in between.  A good opportunity to try WILDing you say?   Zzzzzzz say I._

I was swimming in an indoor pool and as I got out I saw the attendant - a woman about 10 years older than me - was already pulling the covers over.

I walk into a busy bar or shop (like a French tabac)  and there's talk of an attack which either was or wasn't caught on CCTV (can't read my writing).  Wondering who was involved, I saw this fat boy dash into the shop ready to exclaim some news.  "I got in with 30 and had 28 change.  What a rip-off."  He was referring to a shop or something across the road and absolutely nothing to do with the attack.

Finally I'm in the meeting room at work for our weekly conference call with London.  Apparently we've been starting the meeting with prayers and I never realised my manager in London was Christian  ::shock:: .  Wondered what others would make of this.

This pile of nonsense doesn't encourage my motivation to try and make sense of it all.  The numbers must mean something.  30... minutes?  28....dominoes?  (I did play dominoes the previous evening).  30-28=2 possibly a binary thing again?  Ach, who cares.

The issue with the 2 women is definitely me trying to process issues of relationships.  But it's something about me not about other people.  When I reached out, she was there.  Why did I think she wouldn't be?

----------


## mark

> Random adventures
> The bikes have now turned into fighter planes and they have been vandalised and burned up (haha).  I watch as a wing falls off the larger one



ha ha you like your little word games dont ya? shame though I bet the fighter jets would have been a cool ride






> Anyhow I recall I left my trench coat in the next room and sure enough it's still there when I go and look for it.  I pull it on and feel more at ease.



he he I laugh at your brains reluctance to dream sex ha ha







> More randomness
> I walk into a busy bar or shop (like a French tabac)  and there's talk of an attack which either was or wasn't caught on CCTV (can't read my writing).  Wondering who was involved, I saw this fat boy dash into the shop ready to exclaim some news.  "I got in with 30 and had 28 change.  What a rip-off."  He was referring to a shop or something across the road and absolutely nothing to do with the attack.



he he I thought we were gonna see some more of you dream dislike of fat people ha ha

----------


## Sara

> Random adventures
> 
> The bikes have now turned into fighter planes and they have been vandalised and *burned up* (haha).  I watch as a wing falls off the larger one



 :Oops:  Had to read that sentence twice before I saw the funny part of it...





> Next thing I know I'm in a hotel lobby with lots of unknown DCs.  I'm naked and I sense that I'm not the only one although it's like conceptual as I don't see naked people.



Hey, you were streaking again! I'm glad you were not in my bus  :tongue2: 





> We're all now walking along this lane.  It's dead straight and lined with thin trees (poplars?) [like where Sara comes from ]



 :Uhm: 
That makes me think of a very old poem about holland...





> ] and I catch up with this short jolly young woman and hold her hand or she my arm, I forget. -snip-  Nevertheless I stretch my arm back and she takes my hand too.  I'm walking hand in hand with both of them.  [Readers - this is as good as it gets in my dreams].  I notice that the short woman is now my young son



Well, that is some progress there!
First naked in a dream, then holding TWO ladies by the hand... Next will be a try to combine those  :wink2: 

No, seriously, you ARE making progress. Not much train-dreams lately and more feelings for women. That's a start!





> _The only thing that separates the two randomnesses was that I was awake for half an hour in between.  A good opportunity to try WILDing you say?   Zzzzzzz say I._



LOL, did you even try? Or you just write down a dream, turn around and fall back asleep?
I often try to WILD during the night, but never succeed. I can only do it in the beginning of the night (when I'm really tired)





> I was swimming in an indoor pool and as I got out I saw the attendant - a woman about 10 years older than me - was already pulling the covers over.



Indication for an approaching ending?





> "I got in with 30 and had 28 change.  What a rip-off."



At least they were even numbers  :Cheeky: 





> Finally I'm in the meeting room at work for our weekly conference call with London.  Apparently we've been starting the meeting with prayers and I never realised my manager in London was Christian .  Wondered what others would make of this.



Ehm, depends how you feel about Christians, I guess...  :wink2: 





> The issue with the 2 women is definitely me trying to process issues of relationships.  But it's something about me not about other people.  When I reached out, she was there.  Why did I think she wouldn't be?



Hmm, can't think of a reason for that. Maybe something you related to the argument you had with your wife?

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha you like your little word games dont ya? shame though I bet the fighter jets would have been a cool ride



Not in these wrecks.  Probably how I feel just now - wrecked.  I'm being mum and dad at the mo as my wife is with her father who's critically ill in England.  Anyone who says single parents have it easy need to take a good look at themselves  :Sad: 





> he he I laugh at your brains reluctance to dream sex ha ha



I don't see the funny side myself  :Sad: 





> he he I thought we were gonna see some more of you dream dislike of fat people ha ha



Yeah that was there too.  I didn't really like this kid.  Like he was spoiled or something.





> Hey, you were streaking again! I'm glad you were not in my bus



My DCs all seem to think like that too  :Sad: 





> That makes me think of a very old poem about holland...



Doubt I'll know that.  Unless it was a song about a mouse living in a windmill in Old Amsterdam.

"I saw a mouse.  Where?  There on the stairs..."





> Well, that is some progress there!
> First naked in a dream, then holding TWO ladies by the hand... Next will be a try to combine those



LOL you're not wrong there.  ::D: .  I've had precious few sex dreams and never in my memory a group sex dream!





> No, seriously, you ARE making progress. Not much train-dreams lately and more feelings for women. That's a start!



Yes I don't miss the trains at all.  A few football dreams lately however.  I don't even play football.





> LOL, did you even try? Or you just write down a dream, turn around and fall back asleep?



More like: 
"A is for aardvark and I'm going to dream.  
"B is for bastard and I really am going to dream.  
"C is for cornflake and yes this is really going to be a dream
"D is for doorknob and I really feel there's a lucid dream going to come on
"E is for Emerson Lake and Palmer, dream boy, dream
"F is for fu....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  z...






> I often try to WILD during the night, but never succeed. I can only do it in the beginning of the night (when I'm really tired)



I try then too.  Reminds me of a meditation I learned many years ago which was all about keeping the mind alert.  That sent me to sleep too.





> Indication for an approaching ending?



I think the swimming pool covers were something to do with blocking my emotions.  I seem to be doing that just now.





> Hmm, can't think of a reason for that. Maybe something you related to the argument you had with your wife?



I'm sure that has kicked off these strange dreams.  That and her absence and me looking after the children.  (Her father is critically ill).

----------


## mark

> Not in these wrecks.  Probably how I feel just now - wrecked.  I'm being mum and dad at the mo as my wife is with her father who's critically ill in England.  Anyone who says single parents have it easy need to take a good look at themselves




 ::shock::  Oh no thats not nice. It must be difficult at the min for you and your family  :Sad:  I hope your wifes father will be ok. It must be hard as well cos I imagine your kids are at the age when they notice these things.

Still on the plus side its a massive compliment for yourself that you are coping with the kids.....you know the stereotype of fathers your living proof its wrong  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Oh no thats not nice. It must be difficult at the min for you and your family  I hope your wifes father will be ok. It must be hard as well cos I imagine your kids are at the age when they notice these things.
> 
> Still on the plus side its a massive compliment for yourself that you are coping with the kids.....you know the stereotype of fathers your living proof its wrong



I wouldn't recommend it.  Apart from anything else, it ruins your dream recall!!  (Priorities, man, priorities).  My children are all school age and are reacting very differently.  My youngest is being all very cooperative and efficient but at the end of the day he's exhausted so I imagine he's burning up a lot of nervous energy, or whatever energy is required to avoid missing his mum.  At the other end of the scale, my eldest is getting very emotionally exhausted and probably feeling more like me.  For the 2 in the middle you'd hardly know anything has happened!

I spoke to my wife earlier.  Her father is slowly deteriorating in hospital.  But she's coming back for a few days, if his condition doesn't get seriously worse.  Should be better for the dream recall  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

Fragments

- Cooking flapjacks

- A caterpillar called Cecil

Sometimes don't you really just feel like giving up  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> I spoke to my wife earlier. Her father is slowly deteriorating in hospital. But she's coming back for a few days, if his condition doesn't get seriously worse. Should be better for the dream recall



I figured the oldest would be more upset, I am surprised that the youngest feelings but maybe that is just missing mum?

ah no shame about her father It sounds like things could be bad. dont answer if you dont wish but do you mind if I ask what is wrong?

I bet everyone is happy she is coming home then  :smiley: 






> Fragments
> 
> - Cooking flapjacks
> 
> - A caterpillar called Cecil
> 
> Sometimes don't you really just feel like giving up



mmmm flapjacks lol @ the caterpillar ha that's great  :smiley: 

hey dont worry about your recall mate you have more then enough reason

----------


## Sara

> I wouldn't recommend it.  Apart from anything else, it ruins your dream recall!!  (Priorities, man, priorities).



Hehe, real life still comes first  :wink2: 





> For the 2 in the middle you'd hardly know anything has happened!



You have FOUR  ::shock::  (I always thought you had 2)





> I spoke to my wife earlier.  Her father is slowly deteriorating in hospital.  But she's coming back for a few days, if his condition doesn't get seriously worse.  Should be better for the dream recall



Ohhh, that sounds very sad  :Sad: 

Too bad about the crappy recall, Bu  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> Hehe, real life still comes first 
> 
> 
> You have FOUR  (I always thought you had 2)



Yes, 3 girls and a boy.





> Ohhh, that sounds very sad 
> 
> Too bad about the crappy recall, Bu



Yes, two crappy fragments in 3 nights  :Sad: 





> I figured the oldest would be more upset, I am surprised that the youngest feelings but maybe that is just missing mum?
> 
> ah no shame about her father It sounds like things could be bad. dont answer if you dont wish but do you mind if I ask what is wrong?
> 
> I bet everyone is happy she is coming home then



I think so.  Her father is basically suffering from old age.  He can't fight infections and it seems to be spreading to bits of body I've never heard of. 







> mmmm flapjacks lol @ the caterpillar ha that's great 
> 
> hey dont worry about your recall mate you have more then enough reason



Guess so.

----------


## Burned up

Nothing last night.

----------


## mark

> Nothing last night.



 
shame man, still its nearly the weekend maybe you will have some good dreams there.

and in the typical "man" fashion because a hug is slightly strange....have a beer  ::drink:: lol

----------


## Burned up

> shame man, still its nearly the weekend maybe you will have some good dreams there.
> 
> and in the typical "man" fashion because a hug is slightly strange....have a beer lol



Hey yesterday you fancied a man - what's your problem now?  ::mrgreen:: 

My wife's father died last night so we're all on a mix of emotions.  My daughters are oscillating between tears and high activity.  I've been sad but generally OK.  My wife has been down in England all week so I can only guess what it's like for her.  I feel more tired than anything.

----------


## Burned up

Stuff in church

It's an afternoon service - a new idea - and I'm helping D ( a priest and friend) with the proceedings.  On cue, I have to take in this large red and gold prayer book.  I'm dressed in a white cloak thing and I walk in reverently holding the red and gold book ceremoniously in front of me.  I feel a bit of a prat because there's hardly anyone attending and I'm doing all this stuff.  At the back there's a chapel and I see another priest, G, there and so is either my wife or yet another priest I know with the same name (no recall here - just my notes).

Now I'm waiting for people to arrive for a church trip I have organised.  A couple of couples arrive and I start thinking that it might just happen.  Then the H family arrive in their entirety and I know we have critical mass and feeling much relieved.

Fragments

- It's dark and I'm walking on a snowy slope just off of the road.  I think it is good enough to ski on.

- A little girl has a trauma about going to the dentist

I haven't had a church dream for a while.  If it's my spiritual place then why was I feeling so awkward?  Maybe it's about me realising that it's not about what I do, it's how I am spiritually that makes the difference.

The bit about the trip is a similar anxiety to being late for school, arriving at an exam without preparing for it, or arriving at an airport without tickets and passport.

----------


## Burned up

Nothing.  Not even a caterpillar.

----------


## mark

> Hey yesterday you fancied a man - what's your problem now? .



he he how long is it gonna take until I can wipe the slate clean after that "insident" ha ha





> My wife's father died last night so we're all on a mix of emotions. My daughters are oscillating between tears and high activity. I've been sad but generally OK. My wife has been down in England all week so I can only guess what it's like for her. I feel more tired than anything.



 :Sad:  oh no thats terrible, I wish the best for your wife and kids mate. Its hard when someones partents die  :Sad:  I hope things will be ok.

It must have been hard for you to tell your kids 





> Stuff in church
> 
> I haven't had a church dream for a while. If it's my spiritual place then why was I feeling so awkward? Maybe it's about me realising that it's not about what I do, it's how I am spiritually that makes the difference.



sounds like a good interpretation to me, I was thinking whilst reading that that maybe you dont like the fakeness (sorry cant think of a better word, no offence intended) of the preformance but would rather get straight to the point. Just woundering if maybe this applies to more then the spiritual side of your life?

----------


## Burned up

> It must have been hard for you to tell your kids



That was OK actually.  It was after that, watching their emotions swing from one extreme to another, that kept me on my toes.





> sounds like a good interpretation to me, I was thinking whilst reading that that maybe you dont like the fakeness (sorry cant think of a better word, no offence intended) of the preformance but would rather get straight to the point. Just woundering if maybe this applies to more then the spiritual side of your life?



Yes, that sums it up pretty well.  For me I'd rather "be spiritual" than "do spiritual".  But I know others like communal spiritual activities like church services with all the theatricals.  That's what I'm used to too but for me it's more a way of being part of something than believing that there's anything special in the service itself.

----------


## Burned up

Mealtime for child

A little girl - probably my 2yo niece - was eating her tea at the next table.  Hew parents or grandparents were encouraging her to finish although she'd really had enough.  Then a sticky bun appears and they were about to tell her she hadn't room for it.  I protested on her behalf and she took it.

Fat student

I've met 2 students in passing.  One disappears from the scene but I walk along the street with the other.  She's wearing a black top and is short and fat in a cuddly sort of way.  She seems nice but I didn't fancy her.  I notice the strap of a bag she was carrying was stretched across her left breast making it bulge towards the top!  I then noticed my own was doing the same (me with breasts again  ::roll:: ) but I enjoyed feeling it.  We went into a cafe.

Something about a 10 year cycle and a 12 year cycle (possibly a political thing???).

_I woke at around 5am (guess) with a couple of fragments and thought "not again".  I tried to start a WILD but fell asleep as usual.  Then I dreamed this jolly lot._

Airport (with some lucid sex)

I'm with the family in the departure lounge of a tiny airport.  There were only the 50-odd passengers for our flight there and we were early.  It was dark.  Then the nose of an aircraft appears into view - must have just landed.  People walk to the door and the stewardess is there waiting to take boarding cards.  I see my family at the front of the queue but they haven't got my bag with the tickets so I run to get it.

As I run I realise I don't have the passports with me and there's no time to go back home and get them.  At that point I become lucid and decide "sod this, this is my dream and the passports are just going to have to be there".  They were.  I grab the bag and a take out a handful of scrappy papers that will have to do as tickets and hand them to the stewardess who accepts them as valid!  Feeling really powerful and a little worried that the lucidity will finish I think what to do next.  Right.  Shag the stewardess.  She's standing in front of me and not looking especially attractive but as I look down to her (I'm quite tall anyway) her features look more delicate and fair.  She is younger than me and has short fair hair and a pale complexion (like my dream girl).  She smiles at me and I bend to kiss her.  She meets my kiss and I move my body close to hers.  Behind her are a row of airport seats so they're like a long soft bench.  I move her backwards onto the seats and quickly make love, with a fairly decent orgasm too.  Probably coinciding with the lucidity finishing I fall asleep.

(FA) When I wake I'm in a bed I don't recognise.  I see two of my daughters sneaking about in the dark.  One of them (E) giggles and I hear the word "prick" and I assume she's referring to me.  The girls leave.  Then my mother comes in the room.  She looks younger, like I remember her as a child.  She demands "Where do you think those girls are going?".  "Costa Coffee?" I reply.  She rattles on about them being allowed out in the dark.  I'm angry that she woke me (she didn't, though) rather than just dealing with the situation.

I wonder how my youngest got to bed as I don't remember anything about the previous night!

Further studies

I'm in a physics department of a university having signed up to do a postgrad course.  There are lots of younger students around.  The professor is drawing something on a blackboard.  It was just a few squiggly lines but the end result was something very 3D.  Cool.  I'm wondering why I signed up for this course as I'm so busy anyway.

It's now lunch break and I head out, knowing that I'll never find my way back in again.  When it's time to go in I decide I'll just loiter outside and wait for someone I recognise and follow them.

Now I'm following a student home along a road in the dark.  She's small and possibly Chinese (I know some students irl which fit this description).  She's using a torch on her mobile phone to see the way.  I'm speaking to someone on mine.  I'm trying to catch her up but finding it hard.

Now I'm turning a sharp corner which becomes a turn in a wide spiral staircase.  As I go past a shelf I see that the steps/floor is rather messy with what looks like playing pieces from games.  My father is tidying them away back onto the shelf.  I knock some more onto the floor and he's a bit annoyed but I stay and help him tidy the rest away.

The lucidity was a nice surprise.  Regular readers will know I don't get lucid often and it's been too long since I've had a sex dream.  So :bravo: to last night!  Interesting that the signal was forgetting passports.  Each time I worry I've forgotten something I should try a RC.  (Didn't bother in the dream - too eager to get going!).

The last dream showed a typical side to me.  I'm waiting for someone to follow rather than taking the initiative myself.

If all I had were the first two dreams, the second (fat student) would have probably been quite significant.  But it seems like ages ago.  And the last dream too featured a student.  Why can't I get closer to these people?

----------


## mark

> Mealtime for child





 ::lol::  he he so are you the type of father who does that. lol thats cool I wish I had parents like that when I was young ::bowdown:: 





> Fat student





_lol I saw the word fat and burst out laughing lol I know your dream view on fat people he he_

_lol at the breasts, if it were me I would have had fun to ha ha_

_lol do you think the not again part comes from a train dream?_





> Airport (with some lucid sex)





 :boogie:  woohoo firstly nice one on the lucidity (it is such a good thing feeling the power which comes with it) and secomdly nice one on the lucid sex! I am jealous you reached the end lol I dont think I ever have ::bowdown:: 





> Further studies







> The last dream showed a typical side to me. I'm waiting for someone to follow rather than taking the initiative myself.





I know that one lol I have the same side to





> Why can't I get closer to these people?







> 



maybe you worry about a difference in age or education level? maybe you feel that they judge you or that you will judge them?

----------


## Burned up

> _lol do you think the not again part comes from a train dream?_



Well perhaps but I could do without any more train dreams.





> woohoo firstly nice one on the lucidity (it is such a good thing feeling the power which comes with it) and secomdly nice one on the lucid sex! I am jealous you reached the end lol I dont think I ever have



I've waited months for that dream.  It was like "at last - now go for it" when it happened.  Hopefully sooner rather than later for the next one. 





> maybe you worry about a difference in age or education level? maybe you feel that they judge you or that you will judge them?



Yes maybe.  Also it's not like I'm in a position for a relationship.  Doesn't stop me wanting one though.  is 20 years or more too much of a difference?

----------


## mark

> Well perhaps but I could do without any more train dreams.?



true lol did you see Sara's DJ she had a train ticket for 12 hours lol now thats a train dream lol  





> I've waited months for that dream. It was like "at last - now go for it" when it happened. Hopefully sooner rather than later for the next one. ?



fingers crossed mate, maybe its like lucidity once you have it they come more and more frequently lol 





> Yes maybe. Also it's not like I'm in a position for a relationship. Doesn't stop me wanting one though. is 20 years or more too much of a difference?



Well when it comes to age I think it depends on the person you would want a relationship with. I think maybe it depends on how similar you are...age does not play a factor until people are fairly old

----------


## Moonbeam

> More like: 
> "A is for aardvark and I'm going to dream. 
> "B is for bastard and I really am going to dream. 
> "C is for cornflake and yes this is really going to be a dream
> "D is for doorknob and I really feel there's a lucid dream going to come on
> "E is for Emerson Lake and Palmer, dream boy, dream
> "F is for fu....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  z...



 ::lol::  Sounds like my WILD's.  But mine are more like, "One, I'm dreaming; Two, I'm dreaming; Three-ZZZZZZZZ.





> I'm sure that has kicked off these strange dreams. That and her absence and me looking after the children. (Her father is critically ill).



 :Sad:  I hope things are settling down at your house.





> Nothing. Not even a caterpillar.



I was going to sympathise with you, til I read on....





> Airport (with some lucid sex)





Way to go, Bu!  :boogie:

----------


## Burned up

Back to normal

- Edinburgh Wolverhampton Wanderers

- Cutting through bicycle lock chains which have been left along the street

- A large fluffy cat

 :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Woooh, just a quick reply here, cause a lot happened I see!

First, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's father. Can imagine the sad feelings in your family now  :Sad: 

Second, congrats on the lucid! AND the sex  ::D:  Great, you knew how to use a lucid to your best interests! 

Funny, you mention you are quite tall. I pictured you a little 'smaller' than average. Don't know why...

----------


## mark

> Back to normal
> 
> - Edinburgh Wolverhampton Wanderers
> 
> - Cutting through bicycle lock chains which have been left along the street
> 
> - A large fluffy cat




hey dont worry about it my friend you will get your recall back when things settle down a little. 

Did you get affected by the wind and rain at all today? its been ok here but I know there are loads of places with flooding and stuff

----------


## Burned up

> Woooh, just a quick reply here, cause a lot happened I see!
> 
> First, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's father. Can imagine the sad feelings in your family now 
> 
> Second, congrats on the lucid! AND the sex  Great, you knew how to use a lucid to your best interests! 
> 
> Funny, you mention you are quite tall. I pictured you a little 'smaller' than average. Don't know why...



Thanks Sara.  
I'm just under 6 feet tall, which in Euros converts to about 1m80.  :smiley: 





> hey dont worry about it my friend you will get your recall back when things settle down a little. 
> 
> Did you get affected by the wind and rain at all today? its been ok here but I know there are loads of places with flooding and stuff



Just a normal day here for the time of year.

----------


## Burned up

Skye girls

I'm in an electric car like a golf buggy with others (or are thy like multiple "me"s?) and pushing this screwed up piece of silver paper around the roads of Skye with a stick or something.  I get to a shop and there's a picture of a younger version of Alex Salmond on the wall.  I'm now in the checkout queue buying two AA batteries.  I look round and the cleaner has just swept up my screwed up piece of paper  :Sad: 

There's a tall dark-haired woman who I know to be an estate agent.  She looks like Kate Beckinsale.  I was meeting her for some reason and she works in the office where I used to work.  I feel I've seen her before - possibly in a dream a long time ago.  No physical or emotional attraction however.

Somewhere about now my usual dream girl (tall, thin, short blonde hair) appears but I have no recall of the detail.

Now I go into this small room and there are children and young people there.  They're all male although a young girl (I'd guess her age was about 10) sits with her back to me.  I sit behind her and cuddle her from behind, I feel her warm skin and it's like she has no clothes on.   ::?: 

We're now on a bus.  The girl is still there.  I think.  I look out of the window and see some unexpected architecture.  There are prefabricated units which slot into an external frame to make small apartment blocks.  There are also some narrower "towers" which are garden huts, making a kind of 3d mini-townscape.  I think what a brilliant idea.  (Another good dream invention).

More random dream stuff

I'm at a 5km race but not running myself.  At the end I see RS after he'd finished the race.  He's a friend from uni but in the dream he now has a bald head!  There's a TV in the room and my 2yo nephew W is there wanting to watch it but his parents want him to go.  (They're a no-TV family).

I'm going into a shop which could also be a small hotel.  To get in I find my way blocked with a counter I didn't expect to see.  There's a gap where a cupboard should be so I squeeze through it but get stuck.  I call for help and some half-hearted help appears but I manage to pull through.  I am aware I am half naked now (the bottom half  ::roll:: ) and I'm talking to a woman as if nothing particularly different was going on.  I have my pyjamas in a bag.

I now go into the next room.  It's dark and there's a large bed there.  I get into the bed, joining my old (male) school friend K and my (female) counselling friend S (who I cuddled on a sofa in a dream a few weeks ago).  ::hug:: 

Weird.

----------


## mark

> Skye girls.



interesting with the multiple you's....how did you find that? did it make you uncomfortable at all?

he he your subconscious is teasing your....first kate beckinsale then your dream girl lol shame you missed that chance ha ha

Prefab homes sound could to me it might actually make them affordable! 





> More random dream stuff.




NO TV! lol I couldnt hack that ha ha

ha ha I laughed at the half naked thing. I wounder why you have those dreams, any thoughts?

nice with the female colleague  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Daughter gone missing

We're at an airport.  My daughter C said she was going to "a secret place".  We're ready to get the flight but she had gone.  We shout her name.  We hear her voice in the distance, like it's coming through from another dimension, but no more.

A big dog like a bloodhound appears on the scene.  We ask it to try and find her.

Now it's the following morning and we're worried.  I have the feeling of loss.  She's gone and we won't see her again.

Empathic friend

I'm in a room with my (male) friend B.  He's being all very understanding about me - perhaps too much.  But I lap it up and feel safe with his concern, like it's a chance to not feel OK.

I now notice the time.  It's 1pm and I reckon I need to get back to work.  Can't make my mind up whether to stay or go.

Chicken tonight

I'm in a restaurant with my wife.  A waiter R who we knew from a family owned Italian restaurant was serving us.  He brought me a whole chicken covered with a red sauce that looked more Indian than Italian.  I don't really eat much chicken and would not normally order it and now I have a whole bird in front of me.  My wife says that next time we need only order one between us.

Outside the office

There's a sculpture at the front door to the office.  It's an animal - possibly a prancing horse - and I'm looking at it with a young woman who is very brainy.  I see it has a button on it which I press and it starts to move.  As it moves back it knocks my colleague/manager D in the balls  :laugh: .  Also a pot of "Marigold" stock falls on someone's head.

----------


## raklet

Sorry to hear about your Father-In-Law.  Best Wishes.  

Great job on that airport bit.  Makes me a bit angry that you don't even try for lucidity and you have great lucids, yet I bust my butt for it and it never happens!  :Mad: 


How come your most recent dreams don't have any interpretations to them?  I like that as much as the dreams themselves.

----------


## Sara

You had some pretty crazy dreams :-)






> Daughter gone missing
> 
> We're at an airport.  My daughter C said she was going to "a secret place".  We're ready to get the flight but she had gone.  We shout her name.  We hear her voice in the distance, like it's coming through from another dimension, but no more.
> 
> A big dog like a bloodhound appears on the scene.  We ask it to try and find her.
> 
> Now it's the following morning and we're worried.  I have the feeling of loss.  She's gone and we won't see her again.



I dunno, but that sounds like your brain processing someone's death. Gone to another dimension...





> Chicken tonight
> 
> I'm in a restaurant with my wife.  A waiter R who we knew from a family owned Italian restaurant was serving us.  He brought me a whole chicken covered with a red sauce that looked more Indian than Italian.  I don't really eat much chicken and would not normally order it and now I have a whole bird in front of me.  My wife says that next time we need only order one between us.



Haha, sounds like a typical chinese serving: always WAY too much for 1 person...





> Outside the office
> 
> There's a sculpture at the front door to the office.  It's an animal - possibly a prancing horse - and I'm looking at it with a young woman who is very brainy.  I see it has a button on it which I press and it starts to move.  As it moves back it knocks my colleague/manager D in the balls .  Also a pot of "Marigold" stock falls on someone's head.



 ::lmao::  

You have anything against this person IRL?  :wink2: 

@Raklet: I think Bu's interpretation is still on the train in France  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Daughter gone missing



I bet that was a disturbing dream and I bet you were glad to wake from that one to.

In a way it sounds like poltergeist where the little girl gets sucked into another dimension





> Empathic friend



 :smiley:  thats nice, it is always good to have someone like that....is he that way in real life?






> Outside the office
> .



ha ha ha thats brilliant! there is always something funny about someone getting hit in the balls lol

----------


## Burned up

> Sorry to hear about your Father-In-Law.  Best Wishes.



Thanks Raklet.





> Great job on that airport bit.  Makes me a bit angry that you don't even try for lucidity and you have great lucids, yet I bust my butt for it and it never happens!



I've only had 2 or 3 in the last few weeks and those have only lasted seconds.  But yes, I'm happy with what happened.  What I can't do is induce lucids.  Well, I keep forgetting to do RCs irl so that doesn't help.





> How come your most recent dreams don't have any interpretations to them?  I like that as much as the dreams themselves.







> @Raklet: I think Bu's interpretation is still on the train in France



I went on strike when I had a series of crap dreams.  I've added interpretations to a couple lately but now I find my time online has got squeezed out by other events.  Keep watching this space Raklet, I'm happy that you like reading the interpretations.   :smiley: 





> You had some pretty crazy dreams :-)



Yes they have been rather mad.





> I dunno, but that sounds like your brain processing someone's death. Gone to another dimension...







> I bet that was a disturbing dream and I bet you were glad to wake from that one to.
> 
> In a way it sounds like poltergeist where the little girl gets sucked into another dimension



Yes, it was like that.  Maybe it was about death.  But it was also about being there yet not being there.  Strange.  But C irl does go off in sulks and it kind of feels like that sometimes.





> Haha, sounds like a typical chinese serving: always WAY too much for 1 person...



And an hour later you're hungry again  ::mrgreen:: 





> You have anything against this person IRL?







> ha ha ha thats brilliant! there is always something funny about someone getting hit in the balls lol



D and I get on fine.  He gives the impression of being a bit of a fall guy and things do "happen" to him.  I think that's what was resonating in the dream.

Still funny though  ::D: 





> thats nice, it is always good to have someone like that....is he that way in real life?



Yes, he's probably the most "touchy feely" man I know.  Always shows an interest and patience.  Haven't seen him for a while.  Perhaps I'll get in touch...

----------


## Burned up

Not good recall.  I woke in the night but dreamed I wrote down the dream  :Sad: 

I know I dreamed about my Attachment Theory tutor though.

----------


## mark

> Not good recall.  I woke in the night but dreamed I wrote down the dream 
> 
> I know I dreamed about my Attachment Theory tutor though.




shame about the lack of recall, there is nothing more annoying then dreaming of writing dreams....so annoying in the morning

Attachment Theory? would it be a pain in the arse if I asked what this is?

----------


## Burned up

Five nil

I was playing football at a high level.  I had a position in front of goal but I'm not sure if I was a forward or a goalie as my role seemed to change.

"And you'd congratulate Craig Gordon"

Said someone.  (He's a Scottish goalie currently playing for Sunderland near where Mark comes from).

"We are countrymen"  (dunno why but that's what my notes read)

We were already 4-0 up and I had scored one of the goals.  Now I see that two of my team are passing the ball to each other at close range.  I sense that one player - a large young man with fair hair who I think is Carrot from the Terry Pratchett books - is about to shoot.  I casually move away from the goal mouth just as he hammers the ball into the net.  Seemingly my decoy was important and I was part of that amazing goal.  5-0.

Another football dream.  As common as train dreams now.  5 must be important.  Not a number I really dream about.  4 is more likely.

----------


## Sara

Cool, football dreams. I bet they are more exciting than train dreams!
Do you play football IRL?

----------


## Moonbeam

Bu is an excellent foot-ball player.

----------


## Burned up

> Cool, football dreams. I bet they are more exciting than train dreams!
> Do you play football IRL?







> Bu is an excellent foot-ball player.



 :smiley: 

Yes they are more exciting than train dreams but no, I don't play football irl.  Not really sure of the significance for me either.

----------


## Burned up

Fragments

- I was making a phone call from a large dealing-room type of office.  But I could hear the phone ringing in a meeting room next door and realised something was wrong with the phone system.  Suddenly MC, an ex-colleague who was also ex-army grabs the handset and does various tests on it as if it were about to explode.

- Standing at the edge of a social room as people were forming a circle.  I was inn a group talking but wondered about joining the circle.  Then everyone held hands and started chanting ava nagila, ava nagila.  I wished I was there holding hands with people.

- I was doing my best to avoid an ex-girlfriend.  At the same time I was making sure I had some condoms with me as I was going to visit her.  This was apparently OK by my wife!

----------


## mark

> Fragments
> 
> - I was making a phone call from a large dealing-room type of office.  But I could hear the phone ringing in a meeting room next door and realised something was wrong with the phone system.  Suddenly MC, an ex-colleague who was also ex-army grabs the handset and does various tests on it as if it were about to explode.



he he thats random lol cool stuff I wounder how the rest of that dream would have worked out 





> - Standing at the edge of a social room as people were forming a circle.  I was inn a group talking but wondered about joining the circle.  Then everyone held hands and started chanting ava nagila, ava nagila.  I wished I was there holding hands with people.



ok I have no idea what that chant means lol, so do you think this is one of those dreams were you are excluded from everthing? I have those they are not nice  :Sad: 





> - I was doing my best to avoid an ex-girlfriend.  At the same time I was making sure I had some condoms with me as I was going to visit her.  This was apparently OK by my wife!



 ::shock::  he he dream logic again! do you tell your wife these dreams at all?

----------


## raklet

> ava nagila, ava nagila



What is that?






> - I was doing my best to avoid an ex-girlfriend.  At the same time I was making sure I had some condoms with me as I was going to visit her.  This was apparently OK by my wife!



Oh sure you were trying to avoid her.  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> he he thats random lol cool stuff I wounder how the rest of that dream would have worked out



No idea.  Nor what came before that fragment.





> What is that?







> ok I have no idea what that chant means lol, so do you think this is one of those dreams were you are excluded from everthing? I have those they are not nice



I think it's more to do with missing out than being excluded.  If I'd only get up of my backside and join in then I'd share the fun.  But I wasn't brave enough/bothered enough.

I don't know what the chant means either but it's from (I believe) Jewish culture.  IIRC it's a part favourite and was at the start of oe of those Vietnam films - Deer Hunter I think.  You'd know it if you heard it - kind of goes faster and faster.  Lots on Google if you're interested.





> he he dream logic again! do you tell your wife these dreams at all?



I think I'll keep that one to myself  :wink2: 





> Oh sure you were trying to avoid her.



Haven't seen her for nearly 20 years.  But the conflict was like that for me at the time.  I wanted to finish with her (and eventually did) but at the same time she was all I had.  I also went back to her briefly after we (I) ended and I think the dream recalls those mixed-up feelings.

----------


## Burned up

Dr Who type dream

I'm in this house which can travel through time and space.  There's a Dr Who type character in control and others are around (although it feels like multiple facets of me in hindsight).  This house is very large and old, like an old country house.

Anyway we land in this car park in current time/place.  Then when we get out of the house it shrinks to the size of a large dolls' house.  We now have to take it back to a museum where it is kept, and the chap in charge leads the way.  It takes 4 of us to carry it.

The purpose of our missions is to end racism and apartheid, apparently.

We then have a meal together which I make out of children's clothes  ::?: 
(Kind of stirring them together in a pot).


Text and image analysis

Not sure where I am or who I'm with but it feels academic.  We've all been given some sections of text and some pictures.  Our task is to identify which of these samples has evidence of the presence of two rivers.

All I recall is looking at all these picture cards, about the size of large postcards, and not finding any rivers at all.  Also of being daunted by the quantity of these cards to get through.

The first dream is the more entertaining and the harder to interpret.  It's probably to do with wanting someone else - a God-like character - to define my purpose in life.  IRL I easily get seduced by charismatic people who I think will fill that role although now I'm more aware of that pattern of behaviour I tend not to act on it.  My theology isn't one that has God in that role either - I believe it's up to each of us to make our own decisions about life and we can choose to involve God or not.  But somewhere inside me is this internalised "captain of the ship".  A little PDP here too as a client of mine was talking about this stuff yesterday.

The second dream is surely evoked by the work I'm doing for my MSc.  Lots of analysis etc.  In terms of my internal world it evokes a child-like feeling of being unable to understand what's going on in the world and what I'm being asked to do.  A feeling of not being very clever I suppose.

----------


## mark

> Dr Who type dream



 ::bowdown::  cool dr who dream mate! 

lol I laughed at the cooking the kids clothing  ::lol::  another good example of dream logic there eh

hmm interesting interpretation there to, so do you think this is like your inner alpha male sort of thing






> Text and image analysis
> 
> The second dream is surely evoked by the work I'm doing for my MSc.  Lots of analysis etc.  In terms of my internal world it evokes a child-like feeling of being unable to understand what's going on in the world and what I'm being asked to do.  A feeling of not being very clever I suppose.



I hate that feeling! still I imagine that would be a common feeling for someone with that amount of work to do (especially on your course)

----------


## Moonbeam

> In terms of my internal world it evokes a child-like feeling of being unable to understand what's going on in the world and what I'm being asked to do. A feeling of not being very clever I suppose.



Yea I know how you feel.  A common dream feeling and sometimes IRL too.

----------


## raklet

> The second dream is surely evoked by the work I'm doing for my MSc.



Sorry to sound dumb, but what is MSc?  Do you really feel about yourself that you are not that clever?  If so, I would find that an interesting feeling, because from my perspective you seem to be quite clever.  Strange how our personal opinions of ourself rarely match up to those of other people.

----------


## mark

> Sorry to sound dumb, but what is MSc?  Do you really feel about yourself that you are not that clever?  If so, I would find that an interesting feeling, because from my perspective you seem to be quite clever.  Strange how our personal opinions of ourself rarely match up to those of other people.



MSc is a Master of Science Degree and I totally agree with what you say raklet

----------


## Burned up

> cool dr who dream mate! 
> 
> lol I laughed at the cooking the kids clothing  another good example of dream logic there eh
> 
> hmm interesting interpretation there to, so do you think this is like your inner alpha male sort of thing



Yeah the alpha male sort of thing.  I'm not really like that irl although I perhaps feel I should be sometimes.






> I hate that feeling! still I imagine that would be a common feeling for someone with that amount of work to do (especially on your course)







> Yea I know how you feel.  A common dream feeling and sometimes IRL too.



I think it is a common dream feeling too.  Like the usual turning up for exams having not done the work feeling.





> Sorry to sound dumb, but what is MSc?  Do you really feel about yourself that you are not that clever?  If so, I would find that an interesting feeling, because from my perspective you seem to be quite clever.  Strange how our personal opinions of ourself rarely match up to those of other people.







> MSc is a Master of Science Degree and I totally agree with what you say raklet



The MSc is a challenge because it's an area of study which is fairly new to me.  It's more like studying English - something I barely managed back at school.  But thanks for the complement Raklet.  It's easy to come across as an expert in a narrow field but feel totally inadequate in the great world of academia.

----------


## Burned up

Plane crashes into home.  Maybe.

I was standing by the water one night, watching the planes flying over the city and landing at the airport across the other side.  I was watching one plane in particular.  It was an older type like a 1960s Viscount or something.  As it crossed the city it seemed to slow and lose power.  It fell down and as it crashed I saw a streak of flames on the near horizon.

I said to myself "it must have hit the hills at the back".  In fact I kind of knew it probably hit my home but it was like I'd prefer not to think about that and stay cool.

I saw all power was now lost in the city.  There were no lights or anything.

Now I was at the airport, which also had no power.  I was with a girl I fancied in my school days.  She looked great and had a nice tan.  Across the way was a boy from school doing some work.  He was popular with the girls and good at sport (i.e. not like me at all!).

I went outside and saw 3 white buses waiting to take people away.  I was waiting to get on the second one which for a moment looked like the old aircraft that crashed - complete with propellers etc before being a bus again.

Flying over the common

I was looking at a website with my son about the village I lived in as a child.  The site was mainly about the hotel which was built by converting an old house - probably the largest in the village - which stood on the edge of some common land (some of which was a golf course).  (All this is true irl too).  As the picture moved across the screen I was able to see further.  I explained to my son how it was near where Winnie the Pooh was set (true irl) and we could see some of the features which are shown in his books.

Now I'm walking across the common along a wide footpath in a straight line.  The footpath starts to go downhill and I can see a farm at the bottom perhaps a mile away.  I walk faster and break into a run and think "this is perfect for flying".  So my feet leave the ground and I'm flying horizontally.  I'm also on the verge of waking up and as much as I try and resist, the scene fades I'm more aware that I'm horizontal in my bed.

Fragments

- Sitting at a small square table next to s small young dark-haired woman.  I put my arm around her and kiss her on the head.  She looks like one of my daughter's friends and also like an old flame from 20 years ago but I don't really know who she was.

- In a small group at uni.  Only 2 people plus 2 tutors have turned up from a role of around 25.  Many haven't bothered because they have an essay to hand in the following day.  The main tutor (L) is late and another (J) has taken her place in the meantime.  Then a third student (A) turns up too.  I scramble for my course handbook as I'm worried about my own assignment deadlines.

I guess the plane crash is significant.  One dd suggests

Airplane Crash
To dream that a plane crashes, suggests that you have set overly high and unrealistic goals for yourself. Your goals may be too high and are impossible to realize. You are in danger of having it come crashing down. Alternatively, your lack of confidence, self-defeating attitude and self-doubt toward the goals you have set for yourself is represented by the crashing airplane; you do not believe in your ability to attain those goals. Loss of power and uncertainty in achieving your goals are also signified.

www.dreamviews.com

But neither of those explanations seem to quite do it for me.  The lack of confidence is perhaps the closest to what I think it means, which is that I have invoked a feeling of failure from the past.  The age of the plane suggests it's an old feeling or perhaps an old goal in life.  The plane wasn't up for the job of flying.  I am feeling overburdened with things to do just now so perhaps I shouldn't be too surprised at this dream.

The bit about it perhaps hitting my house and me not facing that fact sounds like I'm avoiding dealing with the consequences of facing my own "collapse".

The 3 white buses sound rather spiritual - like the 3 witches or something.  Interesting as to why I'm attaching myself to the middle one.  Like it's the least significant or something.

The other dreams were lie-in snoozes and I don't attach too much significance to their meanings.  Doubt if there was much buried deep in  my unconscious that was coming to awareness.

----------


## Moonbeam

> - Sitting at a small square table next to s small young dark-haired woman. I put my arm around her and kiss her on the head.



Uh-oh, cheating on your usual tall blonde DC-GF!  ::nono::   ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> Uh-oh, cheating on your usual tall blonde DC-GF!



Oh she won't mind.  She accepts me how I am and will probably be very pleased for me  :smiley: 

You have a good memory of my DJ Moonbeam  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh she won't mind. She accepts me how I am and will probably be very pleased for me



Oh, she's open-minded, just like my DC's.  ::goodjob2:: 





> You have a good memory of my DJ Moonbeam



I always think that about other people with my DJ, especially Caradon--he's always coming up with some long-forgotten dream of mine!  I guess certain things catch your attention in other people's journals.

----------


## mark

> Plane crashes into home.  Maybe.



kinf of cool dream there mate! sounds almost action packed and it would have been good had it not crashed into your house





> Flying over the common



nice one on the flying mate, do you think you had some kind of lucidity when you were fighting to keep the dream?





> Fragments



he he that fragment and moonbeams comment made me laugh ha  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

> but feel totally inadequate in the great world of academia.



Don't feel bad.  I would have to say that is about, oh, 100% of the population.  There is just too much knowledge out there to know everything.  That is why people get degrees in specific fields - so they can be an expert and clever about something.

----------


## Burned up

> Attachment Theory? would it be a pain in the arse if I asked what this is?



Not at all.  It's based around the idea that we as humans develop empathy etc with others in the early years of our lives.  This sets us up for relationships later in life.  If our primary carer(s) weren't attuned to us then we over-regulate our emotions and find relationships hard and unfulfilling.  If they were too responsive (i.e. didn't allow us to learn through small amounts of discomfort) then we under-regulate and become too emotional.  These are insecure attachments.  Ideally we'd have secure attachments because we've learned to empathise with others in the way our carer(s) did with us.

Also deals with loss, and how we grieve etc.  i.e. no loss without prior attachment.

Loads of stuff on the internet.






> nice one on the flying mate, do you think you had some kind of lucidity when you were fighting to keep the dream?



Yes, probably.  But I didn't really feel in control of the dream in any other way.[/QUOTE]





> Don't feel bad.  I would have to say that is about, oh, 100% of the population.  There is just too much knowledge out there to know everything.  That is why people get degrees in specific fields - so they can be an expert and clever about something.



The trouble with learning at a uni is that the people assessing you really do know more about the subject than you do.  In something like counselling, which values equality, humanity etc etc this seems rather ironic.

I like to remind myself that everyone is an expert at their own life experiences.

----------


## Burned up

Just a vague memory of Barack Obama's name.

----------


## Burned up

Much the same as yesterday but without the vague memory of Barack Obama's name.   ::cry::

----------


## Moonbeam

::hug::  Don't cry, Bu.

On Slate (internet news column) they have an article about people dreaming about Barack, maybe you can send in your dream.  Maybe the first from the UK?  ::lol::  It's not a very exciting dream tho.

----------


## Sara

> Not at all.  It's based around the idea that we as humans develop empathy etc with others in the early years of our lives.  This sets us up for relationships later in life.  If our primary carer(s) weren't attuned to us then we over-regulate our emotions and find relationships hard and unfulfilling.  If they were too responsive (i.e. didn't allow us to learn through small amounts of discomfort) then we under-regulate and become too emotional.  These are insecure attachments.  Ideally we'd have secure attachments because we've learned to empathise with others in the way our carer(s) did with us.



Sorry, I missed a few days in your journal. But this is really interesting stuff!
Doesn't that mean that it's quite a narrow 'balance' to keep, as a carer? Or is the middle (the right amount for secure attachments) rather wide? 

Your dream about MSc matches my current experiences at uni.

And hey, kissing with a girl again. Good stuff  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Not at all. It's based around the idea that we as humans develop empathy etc with others in the early years of our lives. This sets us up for relationships later in life. If our primary carer(s) weren't attuned to us then we over-regulate our emotions and find relationships hard and unfulfilling. If they were too responsive (i.e. didn't allow us to learn through small amounts of discomfort) then we under-regulate and become too emotional. These are insecure attachments. Ideally we'd have secure attachments because we've learned to empathise with others in the way our carer(s) did with us.



interesting! so do you have extreme examples of this stuff in your studies like do you look at a psycho or a chav and group them into over regulated emotions and people how may be suicidal over a breakdown of a relationship as under regulated? or am I being silly  :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

> Don't cry, Bu.
> 
> On Slate (internet news column) they have an article about people dreaming about Barack, maybe you can send in your dream.  Maybe the first from the UK?  It's not a very exciting dream tho.



It might have been.  Who knows?





> Sorry, I missed a few days in your journal. But this is really interesting stuff!
> Doesn't that mean that it's quite a narrow 'balance' to keep, as a carer? Or is the middle (the right amount for secure attachments) rather wide?



Quite a wide balance I would say.  Research shows that 70% of us have secure attachments so most carers are getting it generally right.





> Your dream about MSc matches my current experiences at uni.
> 
> And hey, kissing with a girl again. Good stuff



Yes my libido is slowly coming back to me!





> interesting! so do you have extreme examples of this stuff in your studies like do you look at a psycho or a chav and group them into over regulated emotions and people how may be suicidal over a breakdown of a relationship as under regulated? or am I being silly



Not silly no, but perhaps generalising somewhat.  Even chavs can be securely attached, in fact the theory is supposed to give similar results across all cultures (yes chavs love their kids too!).

Extreme examples may be the person who refuses to acknowledge feelings whatsoever on the one hand.  And the the person who cries a lot and/or is scared when left alone on the other.

----------


## Burned up

Who's the artist?

_There was quite a bit before this but it faded before I could commit it to paper._

I was with a friend who I don't know especially well, MA.  He's clever about some things but ignorant about others irl yet always sounds clever.

Anyway we were chatting and I mentioned the band The Who.

Bu - "Can you name anyone in The Who?"
MA - "Rembrandt"
Bu - eh...
MA - "Vincent van Gogh"
Bu - ermmmm....
MA - "(name I can't remember but didn't recognise)"
Bu - "Well I've heard of .... "
MA - "...Pete Townsend"
Bu - "Yes, Pete Townsend"
MA - "Keith Moon"
Bu - "Yes, Keith Moon.  I wonder what it's like to be the drummer?"
MA - "He'll get around 3.5 billion I guess"
Bu - "And Pete Townsend will get about 5 billion"

The dialogue is fairly accurate but not verbatim.  The numbers at the end came up in conversation a few days ago when someone said their understanding on something I forget went up from 0.5/5 to 3.5/5.  I recall at the time that I guessed she was about to say 3.5 which felt both spooky and satisfying at the same time.

Why The Who?  No idea.  Why those artists?  No idea.

----------


## mark

he he I see, sorry man I am really harsh when it comes to chavs...sorry  :Oops: 


nice one on that dream, its really hard to remember dialog so its proper good recall  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Fragment

Urinating on a kind of raised (about 2') section of floor in the middle of a large department store.  People had put their bags on it and I was trying to avoid these.  Felt the usual embarassed-but-OK sort of feeling when I do things like this in dreams.

The interesting thing about this fragment was that as I awoke from it (can't recall what preceded it) I didn't actually need to go to the loo.  There must be meaning in the raised area and in the urination act but both are lost on me.

Off to see ancient prog-rockers Asia tonight.  Hoping that they'll do some old King Crimson stuff too (John Wetton is/was in both bands).  Plenty of good dream material in prog-rock.

Hey Sara, if you're reading this, have you come across a Dutch rocker called Arjen something who has a band called Ayreon?

----------


## Sara

> Fragment
> 
> Urinating on a kind of raised (about 2') section of floor in the middle of a large department store.  People had put their bags on it and I was trying to avoid these.  Felt the usual embarassed-but-OK sort of feeling when I do things like this in dreams.



Hahaha, the typical dream-peeing scene  :Cheeky: 





> The interesting thing about this fragment was that as I awoke from it (can't recall what preceded it) I didn't actually need to go to the loo.  There must be meaning in the raised area and in the urination act but both are lost on me.



Urinating for ME is often about sharing an emotion or something you've held back for a while.





> Hey Sara, if you're reading this, have you come across a Dutch rocker called Arjen something who has a band called Ayreon?



No, never heard of him. Looked on the internet and found their website and some songs on Youtube. Not my style of music.

Haha, and you dreamed of dutch painters Rembrandt & Vincent van Gogh, how cool is that  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Fragment
> 
> Urinating on a kind of raised (about 2') section of floor in the middle of a large department store. People had put their bags on it and I was trying to avoid these. Felt the usual embarassed-but-OK sort of feeling when I do things like this in dreams.
> 
> The interesting thing about this fragment was that as I awoke from it (can't recall what preceded it) I didn't actually need to go to the loo. There must be meaning in the raised area and in the urination act but both are lost on me.



he he funny dream mate lol! I love it

As for meaning I will give it a shot but as you know my interpretations are abit strange lol....Maybe the peeing is you getting rid of something you dont want and as for the bag thing maybe that could be representative of responsibilities people have placed on you and your trying to get rid of what ever without "damaging" these responsibilities...er lol I tried ha ha

either that or your wife has been buying shit loads of handbags and its playing on your mind  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Off to see ancient prog-rockers Asia tonight. Hoping that they'll do some old King Crimson stuff too (John Wetton is/was in both bands). Plenty of good dream material in prog-rock.



Have fun!

----------


## Burned up

> he he funny dream mate lol! I love it
> 
> As for meaning I will give it a shot but as you know my interpretations are abit strange lol....Maybe the peeing is you getting rid of something you dont want and as for the bag thing maybe that could be representative of responsibilities people have placed on you and your trying to get rid of what ever without "damaging" these responsibilities...er lol I tried ha ha
> 
> either that or your wife has been buying shit loads of handbags and its playing on your mind







> Hahaha, the typical dream-peeing scene 
> 
> Urinating for ME is often about sharing an emotion or something you've held back for a while.



Hmmm...could be either of those.  Thanks for the feedback.





> No, never heard of him. Looked on the internet and found their website and some songs on Youtube. Not my style of music.
> 
> Haha, and you dreamed of dutch painters Rembrandt & Vincent van Gogh, how cool is that



So probably not a well-known band then.  Yes, 2 Dutch painters but entirely out of context.  That's dream-logic I suppose.





> Have fun!



I did.  And they played "Court of the Crimson King" as dreamed by me a few weeks ago!!!  As well as the Asia singles (probably the weakest part of the show) and Fanfare for a Common Man.  Carl Palmer was out of this world.  Cool guy.  Steve Howe is looking a bit too old to do the rock guitar solo stuff.

----------


## Burned up

Part time optician

I have a part time job at an opticians and it's my first day.  I have my first customer and I have to take her to room 7 (of 8 rooms).  I don't really know where I'm going and the corridor is dark and went around 2 corners with 4 rooms on each side but a diagram I found on the way helped.

Just before the 4 rooms I say to my customer to carry on inside as I found a tray of equipment I'm going to need.  She carries on in.  I rummage through the lenses, frames and other bits and pieces thinking that I should be clever enough to pull this off.  

And all the time I'm thinking "I did this wrong, I should have gone into the room with her, said I'd be a minute while I get some stuff then come back."

Photo phone

At a residential centre and there's a phone there like the ones we have at work with lots of buttons.  But this one has a lcd display with a photo on it.  I see it's a picture of one of my daughters which I put there several months ago.  Interestingly the vinyl flooring in the photo was the same as my bedroom when I was a child.  But what I mostly recall was that it was clear nobody had used the room or phone since I was there last.  A feeling of neglect, I suppose.

The first dream sums up pretty much how I feel each time I have a counselling client.  And that's where I'm about to go.

The second had a feeling of emptiness about it.

I'm traveling for a few days now but hope to connect from time to time.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did. And they played "Court of the Crimson King" as dreamed by me a few weeks ago!!!



Cool!  Hey did you know you were going to this concert before you dreamed about that song?!  If not, that is really pretty weird.

----------


## raklet

> [COLOR="Blue"]The first dream sums up pretty much how I feel each time I have a counselling client.  And that's where I'm about to go.



Why do you feel that way?  Are you still in the learning phase (like intern doing residency or something)?  If so, I can understand that feeling.  Any new job is uncomfortable for a while, but it will get better.  Hang in there!

----------


## mark

> Part time optician





I can understand why in a job like counselling you would feel like that, I mean it must be difficult because there is no set approach to people or at least thats what I would imagine

----------


## Burned up

> Cool!  Hey did you know you were going to this concert before you dreamed about that song?!  If not, that is really pretty weird.



One of the reasons I went was in the hope I would hear it.  But it was a bit of a coincidence that the opportunity arose in the first instance.





> Why do you feel that way?  Are you still in the learning phase (like intern doing residency or something)?  If so, I can understand that feeling.  Any new job is uncomfortable for a while, but it will get better.  Hang in there!







> [/SIZE] 
> I can understand why in a job like counselling you would feel like that, I mean it must be difficult because there is no set approach to people or at least thats what I would imagine



Counselling is not a rational science.  There's a lot of not knowing (Mark), and to me that is one of the main challenges (coming from an maths/tech background). I suppose it's normal to feel in the learning stage (Raklet) for many years if not always as a counsellor. 

I think that whilst it can be scary for a client to "not know", one of the functions of counselling is to be with a counsellor who can tolerate the "not knowing" and hence offer psychological/emotional support to the client whilst the client works things out for him/herself.

----------


## raklet

That makes sense.  Oh, and welcome back!

----------


## Burned up

Data consultant

I need my laptop because I've got possibilities for a job as a data consultant.  But I'm anxious about what to do next as this may mean moving down south.

Dirty room

I'm with female friend J from uni.  She has a room booked at a hotel and I'm helping her with her luggage.  When we get to the room (324 or 524, my memory isn't certain) I see it's not clean and the bed is messy.  A small snake catches my eye as it disappears behind the pillow.  I look closer at the bed and see that it is dirtier than I first thought.  There are some old beans on the sheet shich ave sprouted.  J isn't unhappy abpout this as she likes beansprouts!!!  But I tell her these aren't fit for consumption.

I call reception to complain and have trouble talking to the foreign receptionist.  Then I realise I'm talking to a young child on the phone.  I persevere, trying to make myself understood and I hear adults in the background at the end of the line talking about me "he's really mirroring his (the child's) words".  I decide to go in person to reception (I'm now outside the hotel) and when I arrive they're laughing at me.  t tirns out they were winding me up from the start.  It was two women one was Scottish and one English (by their accents).

I turn away to see a man with a bright green top pulling up some bright green shorts.

The boy with th golden gun

I'm taking my son to school (which looks like a large shopping centre).  He shows a golden gun he has with him to 2 teachers.  They say something about him having been playing golf.  Struggling to make the connection, I realise that the gun (a toy) is some kind of prize at a school golf day.  

Now we're going downstairs to get some boots.  I ask for size 9G.  Then I realise that I should be at work and walk away wondering if I've forgtten something like I've lost the plot or something.  Wondering how I've ended up doing all this on a work day.

----------


## Burned up

Animals next door

I'm at my parents' house (where I am now irl) looking through a hole in the fence at the garden of the large house next door.  I see a horse.  Then I see a baby elephant, which becomes a bear and then a panda.  

Suddenly a bus comes through the hole in the fence and does a 3 point turn in my parents' garden (which irl is nowhere large enough!!!).  The driver is a sikh who is running safari tours next door.  I look at my father and he says he has let the man use the garden as a turning bay.  I understand he isn't charging for this either, in which I feel disappointed.

Some people are now in the garden discussing the issue of the safari bus, including a church minister.  [Something in my notes about a woman who may have been on my course].  I have a sense of being lucid and looking over the sea (impossible from my parents' house) but maybe not lucid.

----------


## Burned up

Back and front

I see my wife standing in front of the radiator in the kitchen, banding a little.  I decide I'm going to take her from behind.  She appears to respond to my movements but then she turns around and starts giving me a blow job!!!

Meaningless map

I'm looking at an OS map and it looks like I'd expect an OS map to look like.  I have a question or task I need to complete for a geography assignment.  I can't read the place names, though.  They're all nonsense although two of them vaguely look like Coventry and Crawley but the letters keep changing.

Note about first dream - it's never like this IRL!

----------


## Burned up

Another baby

I have found out I'm going to be a father again.  Rather than feel panicked by this, I'm actually looking forward to applying attunement responses in a way I've recently been studying on a course module.

I have a sense of this feeling irl.

----------


## mark

hey man welcome back  :smiley:  I hope you had a nice time


lol at the dream with your wife and the radiator ha ha.....its never like that in real life is it? lol

about the last one, is you wife pregnant? nice one if she is  :boogie:

----------


## Tobby

> hey man welcome back  I hope you had a nice time
> 
> 
> lol at the dream with your wife and the radiator ha ha.....its never like that in real life is it? lol
> 
> about the last one, is you wife pregnant? nice one if she is



He senses that... maybe just dream-pregnant from the first dream  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> Back and front
> 
> I see my wife standing in front of the radiator in the kitchen, banding a little.  I decide I'm going to take her from behind.  She appears to respond to my movements but then she turns around and starts giving me a blow job!!!



LOL.  BU scores!!!  (even if not in the way you intended)





> I have a sense of this feeling irl.



Such a cryptic statement.  Are you implying something?  





> ha ha.....its never like that in real life is it?



After eleven years of marriage, I can definitely say it is not like that IRL.  Only in the movies and our dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Note about first dream - it's never like this IRL!



 ::shock::  I hope not!  Radiators can be dangerous!  (Is it still cold there?)

----------


## Burned up

Mark, Tobby.  Nope, no pregnancy as far as I'm aware.  The feeling was more about being more confident bringing up young children than when I was actually doing it.

Agreed, Raklet.  After 17 years of marriage I can safely say it's never been anything like that.

Yes Moonbeam, it's cold.

(Still in my travels)

----------


## Burned up

Spilling the beans

"5 refs at diploma"  (no, I don't know what that meant either)

A little boy is throwing tins of beans around a shop.  Rick is being a pest.

I'm now looking under a large tarpaulin cover and there are some old boxes underneath.  My eldest daughter finds in one box an elaborate letter with autumnal illustrations on it addressed to her.  It's a letter by someone expressing their infatuation and undying love.

I suspect the last part is how I feel about my daughter but find hard to express.  Wondering also if the little boy throwing bean tins is my dream-metaphor of "spilling the beans".  Dunno if this is a Brit thing but it means revealing secrets especially regarding owning up to doing something.

----------


## Burned up

Sore tooth

My tooth is sore where I have a bridge fitted.  I've been using some special floss (not irl) that should have cleaned the area but it seems to have become infected.

Some pdp here as I took a friend to the dentist to get a tooth removed.  Also aware that I need to get some of this floss (note to self).

----------


## Burned up

Fast canal boat

I'm giving 2 elderly women a lift in my car.  I've picked them up at a quayside but now see my children and my friend G needing to get in but there's no space.   They wait by the water for me to return.

Now the car has become a boat and the road a canal.  I'm alone in the boat and traveling very fast in the direction of the water flow.  The canal appears to be running roughly along the M1 southwards and is mainly below ground and I get the feeling of gong between rooms, caves and chambers.  I realise I'd missed a turn-off (somewhere near the M6) and am fast approaching London.  

In the water 2 chavs are fighting.  One is a bit more intelligent than the other and I was able to exchange pleasantries and he gave me directions.  I also notice the water is dirty with turds floating in it like a sewer.

Earlier in the day I had my mother in law and a friend's mother in the car so that seems to be how the dream started.

A fast boat on dark, dirty water was more fun than it sounds.  I did have the feeling of exploring my thoughts and perhaps these underground passages were a journet through my mind.  All I found out is that it can be dirty and exciting at the same time.

----------


## Burned up

Easyjet

I'm waiting with my family in a long queue to board a flight to Luton.  It's taking ages and I let my youngest go off for a short while.

Now the queue has started moving quickly and I'm at the front and he's not back.  I explain to the Easyjet rep that he's on his way.

The flight is now boarding and I can see people moving along a corridor opposite.  I see him and run him to the corridor past two women in Easyjet gear.  I explain again and they let him through even though he didn;t have a boarding pass.

I have my bike with me and am trying to negotiate getting in onto the bus.  Not sure if the plane has become a bus or if this is the bus to the plane.

Later I'm on the plane and know that I've lost a child.  For some reason I hope it's my son but know in my heart it's my eldest daughter.   ::morecrying:: 

Some of this dream is like the usual unprepared-before-travelling dreams I've been having since I can remember.  Also some pdp from a story from a friend M sho said he blagged his way onto a train because his partner took his ticket and caught an earlier train (true).  But the ending reveals something of what I project onto two of my children.  Of course both are dear to me but there's something additionally special I associate with my daughter that is really part of my own psyche.  Probably something along the lines of looking for the lost (opposite sex) part of ones self in others.

----------


## raklet

> All I found out is that it can be dirty and exciting at the same time.[/COLOR]



The kinky side of BU surfaces.....  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

What is "blagged"?

----------


## Burned up

> The kinky side of BU surfaces.....



Ha!  Joking aside, I wonder if there were sexual connotations to the dream.  According to Freud it's all sexual anyhow.





> What is "blagged"?



Is this another Brit word?  Basically it means convincing someone you're right when usually you'd be wrong - e.g. you've lost your ticket and come out with a convincing story as to why you should be allowed through.

----------


## Burned up

Spike Milligan

I was part of a celebrity game show where the commedian Spike Milligan could win a Sinclair C5.  He was asked if it was a prize he wanted and he said "Oh, yes."  His challenge involved driving a train.

Next thing I know I'm on one of those trains in kiddies' parks where each person sits on top of a carriage.  Spike was at the front and I was second.  I guess there were 9 or 10 carriages.  We're going fast through some rural paths and lanes.  Then we come to a downward flight of steps.  He decides to take the train down the steps and manages this effortlessly.

Then we come to another flight of steps.  These look worse and he decides at the last second to swing the train around.  Not a problem for him or me but the people at the back are swung around in a huge arc over the steps landing on the top step on the far side from where they started.

Student politics

I'm in a student residence I don't recognise.  I seem to be on a course again and I'm wearing chav clothes.  Whilst chatting to other students in a bedroom, a female student comes in canvasing support for the Labour party.  We chat briefly.  I say I actually stay in the hall next door then I say "that's all very interesting but the Tories are going to win".  She leaves the room looking disappointed.

I feel I've upset her so I go after her (she seemed quite nice) hoping to explain that although my politics are like hers, I still don't believe Labour will win.  Anyway I don't see her again and carry on walking through another door.

I'm now in the sports hall of the university, looking down on the main hall with its markings from a balcony.  I can hear drums ahead so I keep walking.  Through a pair of glass doord I can now see down into an adjoining room where a band is setting up.  On the wall of the corridor (i.e. not the balcony side) there are lots of posters advertising events.  I try and find a band I'd like to see but don't recognise any of the names,

I can't make any sense of either of these dreams.  There's a train in the first one but not a proper train.  And it's driven by a comedian.

The second dream felt like I was exploring somewhere.  Noot sure why I was so dismissing of the young woman.  "You're going to lose" isn't the best chat-up line I've ever used in dreams or out of them.  

(Still traveling)

----------


## mark

cool dreams man! I laughed that there was another train in your dreams ha ha

 :boogie:  for you comments on politics ha ha

----------


## Burned up

Business in Dundee

I'm visiting an office in Dundee (seemingly the Scottish Mutual insurance company which no longer exists irl and was in Glasgow anyway).  I go to the second or third floor knowing I need to meet someone.  It's a young woman but she isn't there.  So I get back to the lift and I see her in the lift.

Her name is Gaynor and she's younger than me.  I was hoping I'd find her attractive but she was very immature and had a girly voice.  I don't recally why I needed to see her exactly.

Anyway there was also a young man there called Scott.  Dunno why.

I'm now in the tea room and it's 10 to 10.  My old boss is at the table looking rather tired.  Now 3 men from Scottish Mutual are there too.  They're older than me - perhaps early 50s - and looking rather worse for wear although they're wearing smart suits.

The important question is:
"What's it like helping Swiss to fall out of bed?"

In quite a few dreams I seem to be searching for a woman but never really find her.  This one clearly didn't fit my ideal type!

The second half of the dream was more dull.  The time on the clock - 10 to 10 - must have some meaning.  10 isn't a number I often dream of.  10 commandments?  Dunno.

The last line is very strange.  I think it's connected to money.  As in Swiss banks.  And the "fall out of bed" part is a metaphor for going wrong.  Like there's some satisfaction with these guys causing their competitors to suffer financial losses.  I can understand that.  I have great satisfaction to see the mighty fall (but am not proud of this) but will not be the one to make it happen.

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE="4"]This one clearly didn't fit my ideal type!



What is your ideal type?  I would love to hear all about it.

----------


## Burned up

> What is your ideal type?  I would love to hear all about it.



More self-confident that the one in this dream.  My dream-woman is young, strong, and with a simple life.  She is softly but confidently spoken.  Her appearance is medium-height with short blond hair, a little untidy.  And I'm special to her as she is to me.

----------


## Burned up

Floating hands

_This dream was probably partly inspired by Mark's floating teeth_

I was in a field and I saw someone I knew from school (MW).  He was running around angrily as if ready to hit someone.  Then I saw that there was just his hands, with gloves on.  And the hands were sparring like a boxer.

Then another person appears on the scene who was another school acquaintance (JW).  He runs into the hands and the two kind of become one and he does this boxing thing with the gloves.

_It now gets rather vague as I don't understand my notes very well._

I seem to be working near to this field.  It feels like a familiar place.  Perhaps somewhere I used to play.

Last thing I know I'm cycling.

I can't get any meaning from the actions in this dream.  However the characters I notice are both boys I knew but didn't like much.  And their last names begin with W.  This is significant as my last name begins with T and they appeared after me in the school register.  Something seems to be suggesting that I consider these two "below me".

As far as my inner workings go, I do seem to have a part of me that I don't respect very much.  This seems to be an angry part that won't allow itself to behave angrily.  I think this is what I was projecting onto these DCs.

----------


## mark

Shame that girl wasnt what you wanted, although I must be honest I dont much like that girly thing either

EDIT: sorry looks like I missed your last post there.

I bet the random boxing hands was a strange sight! how annoying is it when our notes make no sense  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> I bet the random boxing hands was a strange sight! how annoying is it when our notes make no sense



Very annoying.  And these were doubly annoying as I'd written one line on top of another  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

Some fragments

_A restless night with many awakenings.  Sometimes I bothered to write down the dream._

- A cat with no front paws running along a fence.  It looked more like a meerkat in its posture but it's head and body were definitely a puss.

- "Wall's trampolines".  Presenting a new ice-cream sensation.  These "trampolines" are flat ice-cream filled chocolate pancakes.  Rectangular in shape they resemble a squashed choc-ice.  £8.70 for a box.

- I'm in bed with an old woman.  ::shock::  We're supposed to have sex and I'm thinking about how I came to be here.  My children seem happy for me that I've found someone.  Oh well, she's overweight but doesn't look *that* bad.  And I must like her.  Presumably.  Oh well, here goes.  As I start to move, she moves quicker and gets on top of me.  At this point I see she's changed into my wife and I wake up.

The third fragment is a little worrying.  Where have my ideal women all gone.  Two nights ago I had a tryst with a woman who reminded me of "my little pony".  Now I find Grandma in bed.  I really need to connect with my inner female self more.  We seem to have drifted apart lately and I think this is a type of "revenge" (in an unconscious kind of way).

No ideas about the first two dreams.  Just random fragments I think.

----------


## Sara

> - A cat with no front paws running along a fence.  It looked more like a meerkat in its posture but it's head and body were definitely a puss.



A cat without front paws? How can it run?
Maybe it was my karate-kitten  ::D: 
BTW: there's a LOT of cat dreams in DJs around here lately! (might be because of the cat-pictures that are flooding DV)





> - "Wall's trampolines".  Presenting a new ice-cream sensation.  These "trampolines" are flat ice-cream filled chocolate pancakes.  Rectangular in shape they resemble a squashed choc-ice.  £8.70 for a box.



Ohhh, that sounds great! Would love to taste one!





> - I'm in bed with an old woman.  We're supposed to have sex and I'm thinking about how I came to be here.  My children seem happy for me that I've found someone.  Oh well, she's overweight but doesn't look *that* bad.  And I must like her.  Presumably.  Oh well, here goes.  As I start to move, she moves quicker and gets on top of me.



Hahaha, you wanted dream-sex? This is what you're gonna get  :wink2: 
Just kidding. There's a lot of progress, I bet it won't take long till we read about you making out with a supermodel  ::D:  You can't expect to have it all at once!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I really need to connect with my inner female self more.  We seem to have drifted apart lately and I think this is a type of "revenge" (in an unconscious kind of way).[/COLOR]



Hmm, what can you do?  I recommend some chocolate.  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> Hmm, what can you do?  I recommend some chocolate.



Yeah, chocolate works fine for the inner female.
I tried a 30-day-without-chocolate, but already failed on the 3rd day  :Sad:

----------


## raklet

> At this point I see she's changed into my wife and I wake up.



What would you want to wake up for?  It should have been a relief to see your wife and then you could slip into some fun.

----------


## mark

::shock::  that cat must have been one hell of a sight!!  ::lol:: 

mmmmm choc ice lol that was a random fragment with the trampoline

 ::chuckle::  ha ha ha that old woman dream is really funny lol maybe the next time you have a woman who is not your ideal you should try to "love" her and maybe your ideal woman will come back

----------


## Burned up

> that cat must have been one hell of a sight!!







> A cat without front paws? How can it run?
> Maybe it was my karate-kitten 
> BTW: there's a LOT of cat dreams in DJs around here lately! (might be because of the cat-pictures that are flooding DV)



The cat had back legs.  Running presented it with no trouble.
I know what you mean about cat pictures.  And can names too.  Why are there so many people (not necessarily on this forum) called <something>kitty?





> Ohhh, that sounds great! Would love to taste one!







> mmmmm choc ice lol that was a random fragment with the trampoline



Yes they looked tasty.  Yet another good invention in my dreams that will never hit the shelves.






> Hmm, what can you do?  I recommend some chocolate.







> Yeah, chocolate works fine for the inner female.
> I tried a 30-day-without-chocolate, but already failed on the 3rd day



Yes, I could give in to a chocolate exclusion diet.  That would get in touch with my feminine side  :smiley: .  Basically I need to pay more attention to feelings I think.





> Hahaha, you wanted dream-sex? This is what you're gonna get 
> Just kidding. There's a lot of progress, I bet it won't take long till we read about you making out with a supermodel  You can't expect to have it all at once!







> What would you want to wake up for?  It should have been a relief to see your wife and then you could slip into some fun.







> ha ha ha that old woman dream is really funny lol maybe the next time you have a woman who is not your ideal you should try to "love" her and maybe your ideal woman will come back



Yes, lots of ifs and buts.  But not the kind of dream sex I had in mind  :Sad: 
(Interesting thought Mark - would she have turned into a supermodel if I'd have gone through with it?
Would you have shagged her?)

----------


## mark

> (Interesting thought Mark - would she have turned into a supermodel if I'd have gone through with it?
> Would you have shagged her?)



thats what I was thinking, I mean if DCs react to the way your treat them then loving them can only make them better right?

mate remember I once had dream sex with 1 a sandwich and 2 a random plastic device! lol if it were me I probably would have  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> mate remember I once had dream sex with 1 a sandwich and 2 a random plastic device! lol if it were me I probably would have



LOL what sort of sandwich was it?

----------


## Burned up

Walk on the not so wild side

I'm walking with the family along a marked path that goes in a loop like a large running track.  Only through the countryside.  Now we're heading kind of SW from a point just north of Livingston (don't ask, I just know these things in dreams).

We're heading for another marked route, again the same shape which is on the edge of Livingston.  It's starting to rain.  I've gone on ahead down a lane and have come to the junction with the path.  I'm walking quite fast now and have gone one quarter around the path in an anticlockwise direction.  This section goes vaguely uphill.  The vegetation has now become very lush, like huge green shrubs.  I see a black lizard in the undergrowth.  Just its head, before it moves away.

As I walk through this section of the path I see it coming to an end near a housing estate.  A signpost marks the path, both where I've come from and where I'm headed.  I'm now near the park centre, a shop and information centre building like a cabin.  The path continues past it.  It's evening and I'm surprised to find that its open so I go in.

Inside it's a small shop selling maps and suchlike.  Even mouse mats with maps on them.  3 chavs from the housing estate are in there.  I figure because nowhere else is open.  I wonder what they're buying and see that they've bought these "top trumps" style cards and figure that everything else in the shop is too sophisticated for them.

Messy hotel room on third floor

I'm eating at a hotel.  I see S & N eating too.  It's salmon in tin foil which they've cooked themselves.

(probably the following morning...)

I now need to get to work.  But as I go past Pret a Manger I see that it's closed and I'm wondering where I'm going to get my breakfast.  So I go back to my hotel room on the 3rd floor.  Decorators are in the building.  I see they've wallpapered over the door.   :Uhm: 
Anyhow, I go in and it's really messy.  I realise I left the door unlocked but everything seems to still be there including my phone.

Fragment

I live in a house under the Forth Bridge.  I'm explaining to someone that such houses really do exist.

I'm mainly pleased I had so much material to journal.

The first dream suggests "going round in circles".  I'm not really exploring the world outside of a marked path.  I quite often find things like exhibition centres in my dreams.  Something organised and resourceful about them.

The second dream also has familiar patterns to it.  Hotels appear a lot and I've stayed or visited the third floor quite a lot too.  Wondering what could be significant about the third floor?  I was born on the third of the month, so maybe it's something related to age?  Also the messy hotel room.  I've been in couple of those lately.  I feel a bit messy just now so it's evoking something of my internal messiness.

Papering over the door was odd.  Something about minor obctruction?

----------


## Burned up

Walking with a growing girl

I'm walking in the western part of this city with my son and my friend H with her daughter R, a little older than my son.  R is pushing a buggy but I'm not sure if it's a toy one or a real one.  We're going uphill along a road and R is finding it hard going.  She runs back down the way we came, shrieking with enjoyment.

I go back down the hill to fetch her then lead her back up again.  We all carry on walking and we turn left into a road I don't recognise.  I spot two sports fields or they could be grass tennis courts, each fenced off at the side of the road.  The first has bright green grass, the second has dull green grass.  I look at the the bright green grass and see that it's overgrown and we talk about it for a while.

I'm still holding R but now she's grown older and taller - young teenage probably (she has small breasts!) - and I have my arm around her.  She responds putting her arm around me.  I enjoy the feeling of oneness.

We were kicking something along the street together.  Something edible presumably although it looked like a stick.  Because when we got to our destination - an upstairs cafe - I was about about to pick up the stick when she giggled "No, don't eat that!".  I smiled and left the stick on the ground.


A pleasing dream and a pleasing feeling.  I'm definitely re-finding my feminine side!  But what does the long grass mean.  Neglect?  What part of me is being neglected?  Perhaps it's nothing more complicated than me needing exercise.  Or it could be telling me that it's been a long time since I felt this way.

----------


## mark

> LOL what sort of sandwich was it?



ha ha I believe it was a turkey and stuffing sandwich lol 





> Walk on the not so wild side





I like the part were the vegetation becomes lush! its sounds very nice 





> Messy hotel room on third floor





he he definatley a WTF moment when you saw the wall paperred door I imagine lol 






> Walking with a growing girl



 :smiley:  I bet that was a nice dream to see her grown up like that  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

James Bond type dream

I was either chasing or being chased by a violent underworld type.  Anyway, I was both scared of this chap and felt strong against him.  We were fighting on the beach.  He lunged at me and I managed to do one of those martial arts things where I fall backwards holding him but with my foot in his chest, throw him all the way over my head.

I'm now running along a beach and I pass a beautiful girl.  I hid from his field of view so he can't see me running because she's in the way.  Also I think her beauty will distract him, which it does.

Now I'm running onto a ship.  I'm running up some steps to the top deck when a female accomplice of mine takes something from the sole of my shoe.  It's a transmitter ("map chip" in my notes) and I've been tracked by this guy.  Also his mother, who was following me on the ship.  She is probably late 50s and looks glamorous.  I take the transmitter thing and as I am about to throw it overboard I see she's getting all dizzy.  With the chip dropped overboard she completely loses it like an automaton with circuit failure in Dr Who or Star Trek.

This dream has many elements of chase and rivalry, with both excitement/power and fear/vulnerability.  These are fundamental "objects" we establish in childhood and originate from our earliest experiences of people.

The mother character seems to be more in control than the son.  She was on the ship overseeing affairs while he was on the front line as it were.  The key seems to be the chip, which undermines this maternal power.  The power of a mother to know what her child is doing even when the child is being secretive.  Oh how I wish I had found that chip when I was a child!

----------


## Burned up

[QUOTE=mark;760216]ha ha I believe it was a turkey and stuffing sandwich lol 

[/SIZE]

Haha.  Seems kind of appropriate!

George Melly once described how he had sex with a fish.

----------


## mark

cool dream man! totally action packed and all!! I thought it was quite funny how you hid behind the girl lol

----------


## Moonbeam

^^Yea, that was pretty good.  And how the woman is a robot or something.  All in all, a very movie-inspired dream, I'd say.

----------


## Burned up

More time

I'm feeling pressure (true irl) about getting a uni assignment finished before the deadline.  I go to the prof in charge and ask her for an extension.  She said that she made it clear that we have to ask for extensions at least one month before the deadline.  I said that's fine but I didn't know my father in law was going to die one month ago.

Castle at high tide

I'm in a castle on an island (which could be Lindisfarne but this castle is fictitious).  The weather is gloomy.  I walk outside and find a sunny patch.  This patch is on the stonework above ground.  At ground level it's wet because the tide has come in.  I'm trying to avoid the wet bits and I don't have shoes on.

Now M has joined me (daughter's b/f) and we're chatting.  I judge that the tide has started to recede and I try some manouuvre but end up falling chest-deep in the water.  Mainly worried about the contents of my pockets being wet.

I see my wife has taken a different route out of the castle and is walking away with a couple of others on a dry area.  Eventually I follow in the same general direction and see that cars are moving between castle and the main part of the island.  The tidal part doesn't cut the castle off completely - the road stays dry above sea level around the back of the castle.

An Austrian train

Trying to get to Innsbruck by train from somewhere in the Tirol.  This meant walking some distance to a mainline station and catching the train.  Then I realised there's a narrow-gague railway to Mayrhofen (true irl) and we could have walked to a station on that line and changed onto the mainline.  As I'm on the train I see the junction of the two lines (impossible irl as they're different gagues).

Niece fragment

I approached my 2yo niece, worrying at the same time she'd not feel comfortable and she'd cry.  I picked her up and she cried but as I playfully threw her in the air she started lo laugh.

RC fragment

I was looking at a map.  I saw a place name didn't make sense - like the letters were more impossible than the spelling in Polish place names.  I thought to myself - a-ha!  Perhaps if I look again the letters will have switched around.  They did.  I thought - brill, the RC worked and promptly woke up.  :Sad: 

Interesting sense of counting days in the first dream.  The one month part probably refers to when my father in law died which was on 6 March.  Today is 6 April!

I wish the castle dream had more to it.  It was a huge robust structure and I seemed to explore only a small part of it.  If i had more time I'd explore the symbolism here: water tends to mean unresolved emotions; castles tend to meas security and defence.  So this castle defends against the tide - the unresolved emotions.  The fact that I'm outside in the tidal part sounds like I'm in a place where I'm exposing myself to these unresolved emotions.  But there's also a way of avoiding them - the road around the back.

The last dream is the first train dream for a while.  Don't know what it means.

----------


## mark

> More time



 ::?:  I hope that things are ok with this mate and I can imagine you have been putting alot of time into your family and taking it away from your studies. I hope things go ok with it all





> Castle at high tide



well if the tide is representative of unresolved emotions does that mean then that because you fell into the water you are "up to your neck", so to speak, in these emotions?





> An Austrian train



he he looks like you have not escaped the train dreams lol  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

Where does M (daughter's b/f) fit into the dream?  Does it have anything to do with him irl?

----------


## Burned up

> I hope that things are ok with this mate and I can imagine you have been putting alot of time into your family and taking it away from your studies. I hope things go ok with it all



Thanks Mark.  It's a bit of a balancing act just now.





> well if the tide is representative of unresolved emotions does that mean then that because you fell into the water you are "up to your neck", so to speak, in these emotions?



Yes, I like how you saw that metaphor which I missed.  Continuing that theme, because I had my head above water I wasn't totally immersing myself in the emotions.  Kind of outside of my place of safety (the castle) but not totally engulfed by water.[/QUOTE]





> Where does M (daughter's b/f) fit into the dream?  Does it have anything to do with him irl?



Hmmm.  Not sure why he suddenly appears.  I guess I see his emotional side and his head/heart battles and probably I identify with that.  Although irl I stay in my castle, metaphorically,





> he he looks like you have not escaped the train dreams lol



I guess it was only a matter of time before they came back  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

Bulk medication

I'm needing to take a cocktail of medicines for some kind of condition I have.  I think it's a good idea to create one mega-dose rather than take a selection of tablets.  So I've filled this huge pipette tube with 2-coloured capsules, white tablets and whatever else and there's some goo in there to bind it all together.

Now I'm emptying the mix into small losenge containers like ice cube trays only smaller.  I see the separate tablets and capsules in each hole and the goo which is starting to set.  Then I get worried - what happens if there's loads of one type of drug in one dose and none in the next few.  Will that be dangerous?  There are water purifier tablets in there too.  Don't know why.  What affect will those have on me?

Uni course in London

I'm going to this short course - perhaps just one afternoon - in London.  I've driven down there and managed to find a parking space in the next street.  The building is rather old like old unis tend to look.

It's now the end of the session and time to go.  The session was taken by my old tutor and I see her before I go.  She has shifted the time of the next session from 8pm to 6.35pm and I'm annoyed that I won't be able to make it.  I then have the feeling of good things coming to and end as I watch the other students leave the premises.  I notice two young women and a young man talking.  The women look like my dream woman - medium height, slim, short blond untidy hair.  They don't notice me and walk off with this other guy.  I look around and realise I have no company.

It's dull outside.  I start walking back to my car.  Now, where was it?  I see an old church across the narrow side street and turn right.  I see a nearby townhouse is the hq for "Green Party Radio".  Then I remember the car was in the next street.  But which way?  Eventually I see it before waking up.

This first dream was partly inspired by Dr Who which was about a fat-reducing tablet that in fact caused your fat to turn into an alien baby!  Anyway, the critical point of the dream is that I've turned an even dose into an irregular dose with this method and a potentially lethal one too.  I'm reminded about life balance again.  Perhaps something to do with realising that I need a steady life rather than one where everything is concentrated into small doses.

The second dream reflects my sense of looking to be part of something.  My uni course has come to an end and any fantasies I had about forming relationships with anyone on it have also come to an end.  Watching two "dream women" walk away summed up how that feels and also reminds me of what really motivates me in life.  Not the desire to learn but to do something (learning or anything) with people I like.

----------


## Burned up

Public toilets twosomes

I was in a public toilet with my young son.  He said he wasn't sure if he wanted to go to the toilet or have a shower, having spotted a shower at one end.  Next thing I knew he was naked and I knew he wasn't going to take no for an answer so looked for a towel.

I was feeling self-conscious about being with a young naked boy.  Then I saw two men in the cubicle behind me, one behind the other.  My first thought was "Bloody hell, they're doing it in public".   ::shock:: .  But then I saw that in fact one of them was handicapped and the other was his carer.  I also noticed something similar going on elsewhere in the room - again two men although I don't recall what they were up to.

Ummmm...toilet in public

It was a nice sunny day.  I was coming down a gentle grassy hill, joining friends who were already sitting at some picnic tables next to a narrow stream.  On the other side was a row of shops one of which was a bar also selling food and the others had already got their food from there.

I sat down and realised I needed to do a dump.  Deciding to do it there and then (magically through my clothes) the problem remained that I needed to clear it all up.  So I got up and grabbed two plastic bags - one was a plain light colour and the other a plain dark colour.  With one on each had I gathered up the turds which I noticed were all different shapes and shades of brown.  Rather interesting in a depraved sort of way.  I just about managed to gather them all between the bags and throw them in the bin at the end of the picnic area.

Now I wanted to look at the shops.  I heard someone say "Tirolia is closing down".  Three shops down was the one apparently called "Tirolia" and it was a place where children could come and make things and paint things.  A tall middle-aged competent-looking woman was in there with a plastic apron tidying things away.  She saw me looking in and I felt sad that such a nice place was closing down.  I understood that the "Avenue stores" is moving in to where "Tirolia" is vacating from a few doors away.

Rock concert fragment

I've just been to a rock concert on my own - I think it was Nik Turner - and I'm coming out and telling my friend G about how good it was.

Another concert fragment

I'm sure it's not the same dream.  Anyway I'm upstairs in a large venue.  I've just left my seat for some reason and am in the foyer behind the seats.  It's all new and empty.  It's made of light varnished wood finish.  There's a door at each end to get back to the seats bot for some reason I'm not going back in.

Rearranging PCs

The study has been cleared of old equipment and it's much larger than it appeared before.  On the white table (currently with a large monitor in it irl) I've managed to find space for 2 PCs and a new TV!  Wondering if my wife would approve and I decide she wouldn't.  (She hates PCs).

The toilet dreams are weird.  The first seems to be about not worrying what other people think.  But maybe all dreams could ultimately be interpreted like that.  Wondering what the toilet means.  It's a male domain.  And for me there seems to be an anxiety/conflict as to what is sexual and what is not.  I didn't want my son stripping off because it may invite sexual accusations.  And then I do precisely that when I see the two men.

The second dream seems to be in two parts.  The first part is much more embarrassing.  But never so in dreams.  Not sure what bodily waste etc represents in this case.  The second part of the dream centres on the children's art shop closing.  Seems like I'm tapping in to a closure of my own childhood, and it's replaced with a small supermarket - something more functional and adult in life.

----------


## raklet

> Not sure what bodily waste etc represents in this case.



Are you expelling some time of emotion and by disposing of it shows you have no problem letting it go?  The different shapes and colors show that perhaps it was more complex than you had previously thought when it was a part of you and you were not objectively distanced from it?

----------


## Burned up

> Are you expelling some time of emotion and by disposing of it shows you have no problem letting it go?  The different shapes and colors show that perhaps it was more complex than you had previously thought when it was a part of you and you were not objectively distanced from it?



Could be.  I generally have the feeling that my body is filled with "poison" and that anything from expelling body waste to having my blood taken is a form of cleansing.  Doubtless this feeling is symbolic of something more unconscious/emotional and as you say it could represent a more complex letting go rather than just generic "poison".

Thanks Raklet.  Two minds are always better than one.

----------


## Burned up

Haunted house fragment

I was in a haunted house only this was like the "Haunted House" board game - a 3D construction of 4 rooms and a central chimney.  When a ball bearing is dropped down the chimney it lands in one of the 4 rooms causing something to happen like a broomstick sweeping down.

Anyway, this was for real and was both scary and fun.  Someone had got changed into a bright blue mouse.

Fears and excitements are fundamental ways in which we experience people in the world (or so says WRD Fairbairn!)  Children's games are often like this as are their stories.  I think this dream was as simple as that.

----------


## mark

> Thanks Mark.  It's a bit of a balancing act just now.



indeed I can imagine mate, Hope all is well though  :smiley: 

lol cool dreams, slightly funny! The first toilet dream was mad! especially when you thought the blokes were doing it then realised its ok they are just disabled ha ha

 ::shock::  lol that crap in the field dream is mad! lol I wounder to what that could mean lol

----------


## Burned up

> indeed I can imagine mate, Hope all is well though 
> 
> lol cool dreams, slightly funny! The first toilet dream was mad! especially when you thought the blokes were doing it then realised its ok they are just disabled ha ha
> 
>  lol that crap in the field dream is mad! lol I wounder to what that could mean lol



I've done that a few times lately in public.  Oh well, they're only dreams

----------


## Burned up

Lee ho

I'm sure this dream started elsewhere but anyhow, I'm now at the back of a boat and it's getting dark.  It's a motorised boat but I get the impression it's quite basic.  Despite that, I want to move the said but I can't get to it from where I'm sitting.

I go through a door into the cabin and immediately see someone I don't recognise.  I try to make him into R who organised a sailing trip I was on many years ago but as I was thinking the DC shook his head!

Looking around the cabin I saw others from that social group.  They were asleep.  G, who is on the heavy side, is in a bed on one side whilst 3 others have crammed into a bed on the other.  It'd really very dark.  I move past them to what seems like a sliding plywood door, like a hatch only in the far wall of the cabin.  I slide it away and there's another, like a second layer behind it.  I slide that away too, and there's another.  I slide that away and this time I get through.  I'm in another cabin.  It's dark and someone is asleep in there.  I've now lost my enthusiasm for getting to the front of the boat and I give up.  And wake up.

Growing fragment

A small hole in a wall between an inside place and the outside world.  Outside it's sunny, lush and warm.  Full of life somehow.  Inside it's dull.  Nothing much happening.  Sterile.

A plant grows in a pot.  It's only surviving, and surviving well, because it's receiving energy from the outside through this small hole.

Relocation fragment

Our Indian office needs a new head because the current one is moving to London.  The head of Hong King will move there.

Darkness - this is unexplored or uncertain areas of the unconscious.  A boat on water - floating on unresolved emotions.  Safest place to be.  Need to get to the front - can't bear not knowing where I'm going.  All sorts of obstacles.  People I knew from 20 years ago.  Sleeping.  A feeling that this is just me.  3 doors - whatever could that mean?  3 doors that go nowhere useful.  Boredom.  Don't know what this dream is revealing other than the feeling of boredom and finding things to do to kill the boredom.

The second dream is more refreshing.  Like I feel there's a hole formed that's letting goodness through.  Interesting analogy as I made a breakthrough in my counselling yesterday and it did indeed feel like a connection to the outside world.

----------

